# Fulla (by) Schiit - News, photos, thoughts, impressions, etc.



## Gilly87

Looks like a real winner from Schiit, potentially...I'm very curious about how it will compare to the HRT microSteamer, Meridian Explorer, AudioQuest Dragonfly, Geek Out, etc. The price point is half or less of most of the competition out there; the only similar product in the same price range, to my knowledge, is the SMSL Fort, which is a solid product, but definitely not on par with the others listed. If the Fulla can compete with the nicer offerings, or even split the difference, it could be a game changer, especially if it's compatible with iOS/Android.
  
 I'm really excited about these products: they make the world of audiophilia both more convenient and accessible for folks who would otherwise be stuck with their onboard PC/phone sound as a source. If anyone knows anything, share the knowledge!


----------



## Nhubley

Subbed! I want this thing soo badly!


----------



## YtseJamer

Interesting!


----------



## elwappo99

I think Jude said it would be $79, which really makes it a great price to complement to any desktop rig/laptop.The size is much smaller than I expected based on the picture. About 6 months ago I probably would have grabbed this thing for a portable USB DAC, but splurged on a Fiio X5 for it's USB DAC feature.


----------



## Nada190

Can't wait, finally a reason to buy a portable amp/dac. Reason:It's a piece of Schiit, I gotta have more!


----------



## wuwhere

It looks like its Fulla Schiit (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can't help it). Follow it up with one called Enyapans cause it fits inside your pants.


----------



## XERO1

_*Soooo*_ getting one the _*second*_ it comes out!!!


----------



## alexfry

I'm down with this..
 I like Schiit as a company, but I have no desire to buy anything that needs mains power. This on the other hand.
 It also looks small enough that It's not going to annoying in my laptop bag.
  
 I may even pair it with their super sweet audiophile grade USB cable, mainly because of their ad copy:
  


> *USB PYST*. This is the complete redefinition of USB cables. It actually, physically transports you* into an alternate universe where superbly-mastered, 24/192 music streams 24/7, free of charge to all listeners, for all genres. Supermodels in this alternate world are all deeply into high-end audio, and will beg to go out with you. Butterflies swirl in fantastic colors over clean-lined porcelain cityscapes, everyone is a millionaire, and flying cars run on air. It's a beautiful place to be!
> 
> _*Or not. It may have been a hallucination. USB PYSTs are actually just nice, 1M long, USB 2.0-rated cables that have thicker than normal power conductors and silver-plated copper data lines. We think the electrons like silver better, or something. Or not. _
> 
> In any case, you can get PYST, or you can save some money at Monoprice.


----------



## the Ortherion

It would be awesome if we could use the USB DAC part only. but it seems that they are integrated in each other right (amp/dac)?


----------



## alexfry

Hmm, what would be the use case there?

Using it with another bus or battery powered amp? Sounds a little messy for a portable.


----------



## jcwc

Is that round knob an analogue volume control?


----------



## Mondrow20

jcwc said:


> Is that round knob an analogue volume control?


 
 looks like it.
 in the 2 different pictures the small dimple on the knob is in different locations, which makes my think that is is at least something that can be spun and probably is a volume control.


----------



## Mondrow20

Jude tweeted this a few hours ago
  

  
 that is truly a little schiit


----------



## labjr

What is the maximum sample rate? Will it do DSD?


----------



## Mondrow20

labjr said:


> What is the maximum sample rate? Will it do DSD?


 
 I can assure you that it won't do dsd, as for the sample rate I don't know.


----------



## okcameradude

Got to try out the Fulla at CanJam, I was impressed. Ordering one as soon as these go live which they said in about 30 days.


----------



## JoelT

okcameradude said:


> Got to try out the Fulla at CanJam, I was impressed. Ordering one as soon as these go live which they said in about 30 days.


 
 Cool. What cans did you listen to it with? Or were they using IEM's?


----------



## alexfry

Is there any indication as to whether this will be MFi certified for iPhone use?


----------



## LFC_SL

Does not need to be if they got power draw right and use cck instead


----------



## GearMe

alexfry said:


> Hmm, what would be the use case there?
> 
> Using it with another bus or battery powered amp? Sounds a little messy for a portable.




I used my Fiio E10 like this for work (standalone) & home (w/Magni) until I got my Modi.


----------



## Aerathion

does it have line out?


----------



## the Ortherion

alexfry said:


> Hmm, what would be the use case there?
> 
> Using it with another bus or battery powered amp? Sounds a little messy for a portable.


 
  
 Admiting that this is aimed at budget minded people or people that is just starting on the hobby the ability to use only the dac part on their laptop with a external more powerfull amp would be a plus.


----------



## goldenSHK

Will this have enough juice to power the HE-6 for a on the go solution? It looks really tiny to output ~1W at ~50ohms, but one can hope? What are the official specs, guys?


----------



## rmullins08

goldenshk said:


> Will this have enough juice to power the HE-6 for a on the go solution? It looks really tiny to output ~1W at ~50ohms, but one can hope? What are the official specs, guys?


 
  
 I doubt they will release full specs until it's released, but saw somewhere else on the boards here 300mW into 32 ohms


----------



## elwappo99

alexfry said:


> Is there any indication as to whether this will be MFi certified for iPhone use?


 
  
 Would be great if you could use with USB OTG with iphone or android.


----------



## hojomojo96

Insanely excited for this. I've been around the block, starting with IEMs and graduating through portable cans into full size, but I somehow never felt compelled to get a portable amp. I do now...


----------



## Saoshyant

I must admit this looks quite interesting, but I'm not sure I could find a use for it, not one that something I own could already cover.


----------



## TRapz

I'm really interested in this as I've always wanted a Schiit product, but I mostly listen to music on the go. I'll be getting a FiiO X1, so if this has a line in as well a USB in, I would go for it in an instant. I'd use the USB in with my Chromebook, Schiit claims their DACs normally work with Chromebooks with Intel processors. Both a USB and line in would really make this a complete product.


----------



## alexfry

You would still need USB to power it, which makes it pretty awkward in that scenario.


----------



## Gilly87

Everyone should hold Schiit in their hands at some point. Solid, plenty of fiber.





trapz said:


> I'm really interested in this as I've always wanted a Schiit product, but I mostly listen to music on the go. I'll be getting a FiiO X1, so if this has a line in as well a USB in, I would go for it in an instant. I'd use the USB in with my Chromebook, Schiit claims their DACs normally work with Chromebooks with Intel processors. Both a USB and line in would really make this a complete product.


----------



## TRapz

alexfry said:


> You would still need USB to power it, which makes it pretty awkward in that scenario.


 
 Shoot, didn't think of that. I really don't want to have to carry a powerbank around. That might be a dealbreaker.


----------



## Makiah S

gilly87 said:


> Everyone should hold Schiit in their hands at some point. Solid, plenty of fiber.


 
 This is tru, You should also slap some schiit on your desk at some point in your life as well. The color matches nicely with wood
  
 but no, I'm excited about this too. I recommend a lot of Fiio E07ks and I'd rather Recommend a Schiit product... just because they share so much with us. That and something something, "I'm a jingo ist nazi red neck scum bag" or something
  
 either way NEW SCHIIT YEA


----------



## money4me247

trapz said:


> alexfry said:
> 
> 
> > trapz said:
> ...


 
  
 The X1 will already have an built-in dac/amp, making the addition of this product redundant. The Fulla will be USB-powered, so you will not need to carry a powerbank around to use with your Chromebook. If your X1 supports digital USB audio out, then the Fulla will be compatible with the X1. Most smartphones nowadays do offer this with this, so you can use the Fulla with smartphones/tablets/laptops without any problems or requiring additional power.


----------



## TRapz

money4me247 said:


> The X1 will already have an built-in dac/amp, making the addition of this product redundant. The Fulla will be USB-powered, so you will not need to carry a powerbank around to use with your Chromebook. If your X1 supports digital USB audio out, then the Fulla will be compatible with the X1. Most smartphones nowadays do offer this with this, so you can use the Fulla with smartphones/tablets/laptops without any problems or requiring additional power.


 
 The reason I wanted the Fulla for my X1 (James from FiiO has confirmed that there'll be no USB OTG) is because I'm likely going to get a Havi B3, which is supposedly driven best when paired with a stronger amp. I figured the a 300mW @ 32ohm would do it but the DAC part would be great for when I'm listening from my computer or my Chromebook. I don't listen to much music off of my Chromebook and nearly never listen on my computer, so I don't believe I'll be buying the Fulla.


----------



## Gilly87

Matches Apple products as well, no? I always knew there was something Schitty about that Jobs guy...



mshenay said:


> This is tru, You should also slap some schiit on your desk at some point in your life as well. The color matches nicely with wood
> 
> but no, I'm excited about this too. I recommend a lot of Fiio E07ks and I'd rather Recommend a Schiit product... just because they share so much with us. That and something something, "I'm a jingo ist nazi red neck scum bag" or something
> 
> either way NEW SCHIIT YEA


----------



## Makiah S

gilly87 said:


> Matches Apple products as well, no? I always knew there was something Schitty about that Jobs guy...


 
 yea that jobs guy had some seriously schiity quirks 
  
 it's funny, if I remember right I think Apple was one of the first to use the USB standard, and yet there machines today don't support as many USB functions as what you will find on a Windows machine


----------



## Gilly87

That's some real bullschiit if you ask me...





mshenay said:


> yea that jobs guy had some seriously schiity quirks
> 
> it's funny, if I remember right I think Apple was one of the first to use the USB standard, and yet there machines today don't support as many USB functions as what you will find on a Windows machine


----------



## rblaiklock

I'm assuming this won't need any windows drivers installed???


----------



## eyal1983

It reminds me a lot of the "ALO - The Island" , but for 1/4th the price (and no balance connections)
  
 http://www.aloaudio.com/dacs/the-island


----------



## Yethal

The question needs to be asked, does it have a minitoslink out? Because, if Yes it could be paired with optimodi to create both usb and Optical dac for half the price of Asgard.


----------



## labjr

I think portable DACs should have some kind of native DSD by now.


----------



## Yethal

labjr said:


> I think portable DACs should have some kind of native DSD by now.


 
 Astell&Kern DAPs do. 2500$


----------



## labjr

yethal said:


> Astell&Kern DAPs do. 2500$


 

 So does LH Geek Out for $199. Not having DSD is a good reason not to buy these days.


----------



## money4me247

labjr said:


> So does LH Geek Out for $199. Not having DSD is a good reason not to buy these days.




lol how many of u guys even have dsd tracks?


----------



## labjr

money4me247 said:


> lol how many of u guys even have dsd tracks?


 

 Plenty of DSD tracks for sale. How many that don't have native DSD would like to hear what it sounds like?


----------



## Yethal

labjr said:


> Plenty of DSD tracks for sale. How many that don't have native DSD would like to hear what it sounds likeI


 
 Is there an actual audible difference in quality?


----------



## labjr

yethal said:


> Is there an actual audible difference in quality?


 

 There's an audible difference. Transients sound better. I can't say if it's better or more accurate as I haven't the original master tapes to compare.


----------



## Yethal

labjr said:


> There's an audible difference. Transients sound better. I can't say if it's better or more accurate as I haven't the original master tapes to compare.


 
 Well, DSD isn't mainstream enough to make the transition worthwile. Maybe in a few years


----------



## Makiah S

yethal said:


> Well, DSD isn't mainstream enough to make the transition worthwile. Maybe in a few years


 
 Yea I did a touch of reaserach on DSD, and the biggest benifit is transients, something the current encodes we have struggle with, so it's nice to see DSD has some actual technical benifits, and the nicest thing is as technology moves forward we may see more support for DSD become more main stream


----------



## labjr

I believe transients are better with DSD because the sample rate is so high. However, DSD64 has a problem with quantization noise. Moving to higher DSD sample rates, especially DSD256 solves this problem. But no reason not to listen to DSD now. It doesn't cost much more to implement it in DAC products.  
  
 I think with 768khz and definitely at 1536 kHz PCM sample rates, impulse response would improve past the point of diminishing returns too.


----------



## Gilly87

Yeah I really couldn't give a Schiit less, to be honest.
  
  
 Quote:


money4me247 said:


> lol how many of u guys even have dsd tracks?


----------



## fenderf4i

labjr said:


> So does LH Geek Out for $199. Not having DSD is a good reason not to buy these days.





Then don't buy it. And that's exactly what the guys at Schiit will tell you. DSD is going nowhere.


----------



## Makiah S

fenderf4i said:


> Then don't buy it. And that's exactly what the guys at Schiit will tell you. DSD is going nowhere.


 
 lol that was blunt,
  
 but yea I don't own any DSD music, or a dac that can handle it and at the moment I've yet to see anything that requires me to make a purchase of one


----------



## labjr

fenderf4i said:


> labjr said:
> 
> 
> > So does LH Geek Out for $199. Not having DSD is a good reason not to buy these days.
> ...




Funny how those without a DSD capable DAC justify not having one even though they've never heard one. I've heard albums that sound better on DSD. Real music lovers want the best versions regardless of the format.


----------



## Makiah S

labjr said:


> Funny how those without a DSD capable DAC justify not having one even though they've never heard one. I've heard albums that sound better on DSD. Real music lovers want the best versions regardless of the format.


 
 Real music lovers can enjoy music regardless of the quality, :/ don't get stupid


----------



## fenderf4i

labjr said:


> Funny how those without a DSD capable DAC justify not having one even though they've never heard one. I've heard albums that sound better on DSD. Real music lovers want the best versions regardless of the format.


 
  
  
  
 You obviously haven't seen Schiit's stance on DSD, and I agree fully with them.


----------



## Makiah S

If your curious on Schiits Stand here it is
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Chapter 31:*
*Name Me One Non-Standard Format That’s Succeeded, Ever, Or, A Trickster Cometh*
 
The DSD surge started in 2013, shortly after the announcement of the DOP (DSD over PCM) USB protocol.
 
It started pretty innocuously. Starting in early 2013, we started receiving a few emails asking if we were planning to add DSD decoding to our products. It was a literal handful to start, but as we got into spring, the inquiries started coming faster, as a number of companies introduced DSD-compatible DACs.
 
As the company’s marketer, I wondered if this surge in inquiries would become a movement, so I asked Mike about the possibility of adding DSD to the existing Bifrost and Gungnir.
 
Mike groaned. “DSD. Argh. No.” I waited for him to explain, but he didn’t go any further.
 
“Why not?” I asked. I actually knew some of the technical reasons, but I wanted to hear it from Mike.
 
“DSD requires completely different filtering,” Mike said. “It’s essentially wideband noise. You want that going to your amps?”
 
I shook my head. Running ultrasonic noise into an amp is a good way to test it to destruction.
 
“So, we need way more aggressive filters to get the noise out,” Mike said.
 
“But, technically, the AKM DACs do DSD, right?”
 
Mike shook his head. “Technically, yeah. But _doing DSD_, versus _doing it right_, are two different things. If we put in the DSD-appropriate filtering, we’d be compromising our analog stage performance for PCM. And it’s not as simple as switching it in and out, because that would require more space on the analog board, and I don’t even know if we have the hooks on the analog board input, anyway.”
 
 “So no DSD,” I said.
 
“Not without a lot of changes. For Bifrost, we’d need a new USB input board, a new main board, and a new analog board. Technically, yeah, that’s just upgrades—“
 
“—but it’s essentially a whole new product.” I finished for him.
 
Mike nodded.
 
“So what if DSD gets big enough to matter?”
 
Mike laughed and waved a hand. “Remember HDCD?”
 
I nodded. HDCD was a technology of the early 90s that was supposed to be the One True Savior of digital, allowing more dynamic range to be encoded on special disks that could only be decoded by a specific digital filter.
 
“HDCD almost took down Theta,” Mike said. “We got in screaming arguments about it. My marketing guy said the same thing you did: ‘What if it gets big? Everyone else is doing it. We’re going to lose sales if we don’t have it.’”
 
“I didn’t say those last two things,” I told Mike.
 
“Yeah, but just asking about DSD implied it,” Mike said. “You’re worried that we’ll lose sales, or we’ll miss out.”
 
I shook my head. Though Mike was right, in a sense. If DSD became big, we’d be vulnerable to other products that offered DSD playback.
 
“Stop worrying,” Mike said. “Where did reel to reel go? Nowhere. Where did quadraphonic go? Nowhere. Where did Elcassette go? Nowhere. Where did DAT go? Nowhere. Where did minidisk go? Nowhere. Where did HDCD go? Nowhere. Where did SACD go? Pretty much nowhere. I expect DSD will pretty much go the same exact place.”
 
“But what if it doesn’t?”
 
Mike groaned. “These special formats all end up the same place, because there’s no software for them. When there are more DSD downloads available than SACDs, let me know. Then I’ll start worrying.”
 
 
*But the Inquiries Kept Coming*
 
In fact, they intensified. As the press flogged the new shiny thing known as DSD, we began to get several inquiries a day—on slow days.
 
“Mike, we should do something about DSD,” I told him, finally.
 
“Ignore it,” he said. “It’ll go away. It’s just the press. They’re so monumentally bored, they’ll talk about anything, including a non-starter like DSD.
 
“But what about, just, you know, as a CYA.”
 
Mike sighed, and was silent for a long time. He knew we were getting inquiries. He knew some people really wanted DSD. And here he was, between his partner’s paranoia and his experience with dozens of nonstandard formats that have come and gone.
 
“You want me and Dave to divert time from Yggdrasil to work on this?”
 
I crossed my arms. That was the ultimate threat—taking time away from a product that was literally the antithesis of DSD, and which we believed would help redefine the digital market in toto, to work on something that could be a passing fad.
 
Mike laughed. “You do.”
 
“I just think it would be safer—“
 
“To do what everyone else is doing,” Mike finished. “To jump off the cliff, just because everyone else is doing it.”
 
“Can we really not afford to take a look at it?”
 
Mike looked thoughtful. “Okay. Fine. I’ll think about it. That’s all I’ll say right now.”
 
 
*Mike’s Thoughts*
 
Time went on. DSD inquiries continued. I watched our sales cautiously, but they kept increasing for all the DACs—definitely not an indication that DSD was a gotta-have thing.
 
But the press kept flogging it, the articles kept coming out, and rumblings of lower-cost DSD DACs started to surface (prior to this, DSD DACs were pretty eye-wateringly expensive.
 
Eventually, Mike came back to me, grinning like a fool.
 
“Okay. Here’s what we do. We make the least-expensive DSD DAC on the market.”
 
I blinked. “What?”
 
“If they want this format to succeed, they need wide adoption. And you ain’t gonna get wide adoption for a grand and a half.”
 
“So it replaces Modi?”
 
Mike shook his head. “No. It’s a standalone DSD-only DAC. That’s why, even though it’s gonna be the cheapest DSD DAC out there, it’s still going to sound insanely good. We’ll do the filtering right. Just for DSD, and only for DSD.”
 
“But what if you want to play both PCM and DSD?”
 
“If you’re so into DSD, convert it on the fly,” Mike sniped.
 
“Seriously.”
 
Mike looked thoughtful. “Put a switch on it. Then you can run the output of your current PCM DAC through it.”
 
I sat straight up. “So you can use it to add DSD capability to any DAC!” I cried.
 
Mike nodded, looking very pleased with himself. “Exactly.”
 
I nodded. That was a perfect fit with Schiit’s ethos. _Keep your existing DAC, add DSD, see if you like it, then go from there if you do._ Instead of throwing your existing DAC away to get a DSD-compatible one.
 
“How cheap are we talking?” I asked Mike.
 
Mike grinned. “Not much more than Modi.”
 
Okay. Now this was getting good.
 
 
*Tech Challenges*
 
There were just a few problems with this plan—starting with the fact that we didn’t have any DSD-capable USB receivers. The CM6631A we were using didn’t accept DSD streaming or DSD over PCM. C-Media was planning a CM6632 for later in the year, which would be DSD-compatible, but late in the year was too late for our plans.
 
Enter Dave.
 
*Note:* when I say, “It’s in Dave’s hands now,” that means it’s somewhere in complicated software/firmware land, from which it will hopefully emerge with working software/firmware at some future time.
 
Dave’s plan was simple, but somewhat insane: use a 32-bit Microchip microcontroller to do our own unpacking of the DSD-Over-PCM standard, and then send that along to the DAC. Yeah, quite a programming feat. But he did it, and soon we had a prototype that could play native DSD, using a Crystal Semiconductor DAC.
 
There was only one problem: it sounded like crap. Dynamically compressed, soft, boring, and lifeless. Yeah, I know, it measured fine, so it should sound fine, right? Not in this case.
 
“Why’d you do Crystal?” I asked Mike, one day when Mike, Dave, and I were together at the Schiithole.
 
“Crystal will do 2X DSD,” Mike said.
 
“But the Microchip controller would have to be faster to unpack it,” Dave said.
 
“So we can’t do 2X DSD right now?”
 
Dave nodded. “But with a faster processor, we could.”
 
“But not now,” I confirmed.
 
“Right.”
 
I frowned. “Why don’t we just use AKM, then? We know they sound good.”
 
Mike shook his head. “We have no idea what they sound like when they’re fed DSD.”
 
“Isn’t it worth a shot?”
 
Mike and Dave looked at each other. Dave shrugged. Mike sighed.
 
And a few weeks later, we had another prototype—this one with an AKM DAC. And it sounded worlds better. It still measured pretty much the same, but it had a lot more life and energy. It had dynamics and pace. Both Mike and Dave smiled when they heard it.
 
“But AKM doesn’t do 2x?” I asked.
 
Dave shrugged. “It might do it undocumented, but--”
 
“—but we don’t know,” Mike finished for him.
 
I sat silent. Should we wait to add 2X capability, for the literally 20-30 recordings there were out there done in 2X? It would mean another prototype cycle, and maybe different code, and maybe some unforeseen problems.
 
“And it would take different filtering,” Mike said. “This is as good as it gets for 1X DSD. Throw 2X in there and we start having to make some different decisions.”
 
Still, I sighed.
 
“Let me propose a solution,” Mike said, as he usually does when I’m hesitant about something. “Let’s bring this to market, see how it does, and if DSD really takes off, we can work on a 2X solution, or whatever we need.”
 
I nodded. That made sense.
 
“Good.” Mike said. “Though I doubt if we’ll ever have to do any more work…”
 
 
*Peak DSD*
 
Mike seemed confident that DSD was a non-starter, but his comment seemed to be out of sync with the public at the next TheShow Newport, which we attended a couple of months before introducing Loki. At TheShow Newport 2013, literally every other question from passerby was, “When will you support DSD?”
 
Mike still didn’t look too worried.
 
And, although I didn’t know it at the time, that was the absolute peak of DSD.
 
 
*Loki Cometh*
 
We introduced Loki under the banner of “Add DSD to any DAC for $149.” At the time, the least-expensive DSD-capable DAC was $849, so this was quite a coup.
 
Or so we thought. It turned out that the idea of a DSD-only DAC and switching system was a little more challenging than we thought. Some people thought we were converting DSD to PCM and running it to the main PCM DAC (why, when you can simply do it in software?). Some people thought we were taking the analog output of their DAC and converting it to DSD (fat chance on that one.) Some people really, genuinely wanted to throw out their old DAC, rather than run DSD through it.
 
And lots and lots of people didn’t like having to run two USB cables (one to their main DAC, and one to Loki), and switch between the two on their playback software. For a main DAC fed by SPDIF, the switchover was easier (and seamless if they were using a different player, like a CD player, for their PCM content), but it still wasn’t something that most people wanted to do.
 
That, combined with the appearance of new, inexpensive DSD/PCM DACs, quickly cooled Loki’s sales. Mike will still argue that doing PCM and DSD in the same DAC is a compromise, and the math (and measurements) are on his side, but convenience usually wins out over sonics when you’re playing at the lower end of the market.
 
Still, these wouldn’t be insurmountable problems if we wanted to do, say, a Loki 2 with automatic interface switching. It could then interface seamlessly with a PCM DAC. But it would be significantly more expensive, especially if we added DSD 2x (or 4X, or 1000X, or whatever the latest unicorn format is today.)
 
And I suspect that’s the way we’d end up going if we were to continue pursuing DSD—not adding it to our current DACs, but making a seamless, dedicated DSD DAC with interface switching.
 
But as of the time of this writing, I don’t think it’ll happen.
 
 
*DSD Today*
 
Today, Mike has crossed his arms and declared, “No more DSD development, unless something really big happens.”
 
Why?
 
Because, from our point of view, it looks like we’re past the peak. Despite dire pronouncements from other manufacturers saying, “You can’t move a non-DSD DAC with a boxcar full of Ex-Lax,” we haven’t seen it. Cases in point:
 

Sales of our DACs continue to increase—and to accelerate
Inquiries at TheShow 2014 included literally two (that is, 2) half-hearted questions about whether or not we were going to support DSD, in stark contrast to the literally 200 questions the year before
Sony’s presence at TheShow (featuring DSD prominently) was a ghost town
Email inquiries have fallen from a dozen a day to maybe one or two per week
The predicted “opening of the vaults of DSD” hasn’t happened—there are still only a few hundred recordings available, many of which have questionable provenance (more on that later—and even SuperHires’s announcement about Warner probably won’t answer even a tiny fraction of the questions on provenance, and prices remain TBD)
  
Sure, there are plenty of DSD-capable DACs out there, including some that do 4X and 8X DSD…but where’s the software?
 
Let’s face it:
 

The bulk of the industry remains compressed streaming—and that ain’t DSD
Pono is another question mark in high-res—and it ain’t DSD
Apple could come out of sleep-mode on high-res if Pono or other products prove there’s a demand—and if they do, they define the market—and they won’t be using a Sony format, I bet
  
And, the elephant in the room:
 

The most important part of a recording is the master—paying attention on that side will reap benefits beyond any format
  
 
*So What About the Future*
 
Okay. Let’s say the next Sony reorganization (they ain’t exactly healthy these days) doesn’t kill DSD, but results in them releasing 20,000 DSD recordings of popular artists, all with DSD-guaranteed-from-the-start provenance, for, say, $5.99 an album.
 
Would this result in a whole lot of DSD out there? You bet.
 
Would it be a game-changer? Absolutely.
 
Would it have us dusting off plans for a Loki 2, or working on ways to include DSD decoding in our DACs without compromise? Yeppers.
 
But I think that scenario is about as likely as the disembodied head of Steve Jobs giving the next Apple Keynote.
 
What’s more likely is this:
 

DSD recordings will continue to be a small part of the market
DSD recordings that actually start as DSD, or were converted direct to DSD from master tapes, will be an even tinier part of the market
High-rate DSD with the same provenance will be even smaller
DSD recordings will continue to be very expensive
Some people will continue to really like DSD, and will flip us off as they pass us at shows
More people won’t care, as long as the music sounds good and doesn’t cost a fortune
Even more people won’t care if it’s DSD, PCM, or compressed, as long as it’s available to download at a good price
And the vast majority of people will never have any idea what the hell us crazy audiophiles are talking about, as they happily stream compressed music for a small monthly fee (or free)
About 10 years from now, a new quantum-based encoding format will come out so that everyone can buy their music again…
  
How about we deal with the elephant in the room, before worrying about formats, hmm?


  
 I like the idea of the Loki, granted multiple USBs is cumbersome but not a huge deal, if I want to listen to a DSD Album I can switch between the two it's not a huge deal.
  
 That said, like what Mike n Jason have mentioned, there isn't enough  music to run out and get DSD, and there's still too many poor mastering habbits or trends to care. We might see a surge of DSD coming out that still sounds terrible due to a bad master. 
  
 An taking their word on it, it would seem the desire for DSD is mellowing out, there for Schiits Loki exists for those who want DSD, an I think the Fulla will be a nice new product for the "intro"
 dac n amp market 
  
 hopefully we can get some impressions on it here shortly


----------



## TheGame21x

labjr said:


> Funny how those without a DSD capable DAC justify not having one even though they've never heard one.* I've heard albums that sound better on DSD*. Real music lovers want the best versions regardless of the format.


 
  
 That's probably because they've been remastered, like a lot of SACDs and the like were. If you were to convert the same tracks to PCM, they probably wouldn't sound any different.

 DSD is one of those features that's nice to have (I guess) but isn't really viable in the long run. I doubt it'll gain much traction but hey, I've been wrong before.
  
 Anyway, I'm intrigued by this mini DAC/Amp. Might be worth looking into to compare with my UD120 and Encore mDAC review unit.


----------



## Tuco1965

mshenay said:


> Real music lovers can enjoy music regardless of the quality, :/ don't get stupid


 
 +1


----------



## the Ortherion

Where can i buy and download DSD music? Honest question.


----------



## Saoshyant

http://store.acousticsounds.com/superhirez


----------



## Dinglehoser

I'd buy the Fulla in a second if it had unamped line out.  As it is, I might end up with a Modi.


----------



## Yethal

dinglehoser said:


> I'd buy the Fulla in a second if it had unamped line out.  As it is, I might end up with a Modi.


 
 Or S/PDIF out


----------



## GearMe

labjr said:


> Funny how those without a DSD capable DAC justify not having one even though they've never heard one. I've heard albums that sound better on DSD. Real music lovers want the best versions regardless of the format.




Yes!!!

Does anybody want to buy my Beta and Laserdisc collections?


----------



## Aerathion

dinglehoser said:


> I'd buy the Fulla in a second if it had unamped line out.  As it is, I might end up with a Modi.


 
 pretty much this, and im from europe so shiit isnt really an option anyways


----------



## sujitsky

saoshyant said:


> http://store.acousticsounds.com/superhirez


 
  
 just bought Thriller! ...thanks for the link.
  
 listening on my lcd2 via dx90 ...and WOW!


----------



## Saoshyant

The closest to DSD support I have is the X5, so I haven't tried it out myself yet... I should look at some of the 192k albums however


----------



## zerodeefex

sujitsky said:


> saoshyant said:
> 
> 
> > http://store.acousticsounds.com/superhirez
> ...




The SACD cuts of MJ albums are heavily neutered. If the DSD downloads are based off that then I'm sorry for your loss of money .


----------



## sujitsky

zerodeefex said:


> The SACD cuts of MJ albums are heavily neutered. If the DSD downloads are based off that then I'm sorry for your loss of money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am not sure about that but hey! too busy listening and grooving


----------



## Makiah S

sujitsky said:


> I am not sure about that but hey! too busy listening and grooving


 
 An that's what matters man!


----------



## Thad-E-Ginathom

labjr said:


> Plenty of DSD tracks for sale. How many that don't have native DSD would like to hear what it sounds like?


 
  
 I am not interested in DSD. I am not even interested in the lunatic climbing of the pcm sample-rate ladder, along with the non-technical marketing-only terms like High-Definition and High-resolution.
  
 However, I am interested in music, and have already acquired 96K, and even 192K files. I need to be able to play them, because its the music that counts, whether it comes 24/192 or 180kb mp3. So I have to  think future proofing. I would certainly not buy a DAC that only did 44.1 (if there is such a thing), nor would I jump on the _Hey, bigest bigger numbers_ bandwagon of the likes of ifi.
  
 I wouldn't _refuse_ a DAC because it handled DSD, but I also don't think I need to worry about it, in music-availability terms, possibly for my lifetime of, maybe another thirty years.


----------



## Makiah S

thad-e-ginathom said:


> I am not interested in DSD. I am not even interested in the lunatic climbing of the pcm sample-rate ladder, along with the non-technical marketing-only terms like High-Definition and High-resolution.
> 
> However, I am interested in music, and have already acquired 96K, and even 192K files. I need to be able to play them, because its the music that counts, whether it comes 24/192 or 180kb mp3. So I have to  think future proofing. I would certainly not buy a DAC that only did 44.1 (if there is such a thing), nor would I jump on the _Hey, bigest bigger numbers_ bandwagon of the likes of ifi.
> 
> I wouldn't _refuse_ a DAC because it handled DSD, but I also don't think I need to worry about it, in music-availability terms, possibly for my lifetime of, maybe another thirty years.


 
 Just as a heads up, check into the info published at Xiph on the potential for distortion on 192k files, yea they say SUPER High Rez but the ultrasonics can create distortions 
  
here's the link


----------



## Thad-E-Ginathom

Yes, thanks, I know about that one, and Monty's videos which are perfect primers on digital audio.
  
 As a maths dunce I have to say a big thank you to Monty and to JJ Johnston for their ability to communicate something of their incredible knowledge without resorting to formulae. I'm still trying with the maths, but I have a looong way to go.
  
 I just read the Schiit DSD stuff that someone was kind enough to quote in an earlier post.
  
 Confession time: I used to suspect that Schiit was mostly hype, but have realised the error of my ways on that one: genuine guys with a genuine sense of humour, trying hard with genuine products. With a big blush, I take off my hat to them


----------



## Saoshyant

I've yet to hear a schiit product, but I really hope to remedy this one day.


----------



## Tuco1965

Audio and build quality of Schiit products is outstanding.


----------



## Thad-E-Ginathom

saoshyant said:


> I've yet to hear a schiit product, but I really hope to remedy this one day.


 
  
 Me too
  


tuco1965 said:


> Audio and build quality of Schiit products is outstanding.


 
  
 I hear tell that so is value for money, especially given the build quality.
  
 Maybe... my next DAC... don't know when though...


----------



## Saoshyant

Yep, I'm with you in a DAC being my next upgrade. I'm currently using a Stoner Acoustic UD110v2 and like it a bit, but I really should think about where I want to go next.


----------



## GearMe

tuco1965 said:


> Audio and build quality of Schiit products is outstanding.




Agreed...very high value. The Fulla couldn't have come at a better time for me. Every week I wander into my local Magnolia store during a lunch break hoping the Dragonfly will be put on sale for $99...no such luck! Was close to pulling the trigger and then the Fulla announcement came. I'm a happy camper -- betting the sound will be as good or better and I'll save $70


----------



## miceblue

the ortherion said:


> Where can i buy and download DSD music? Honest question.



Blue Coast Records for more acoustic/folk music. They tend to either record/mix/master in native DSD, or they record to analogue tape and mix/master to DSD128. If you send them an e-mail, Cookie Marenco, the producer/engineer, will likely respond back to you with any questions regarding DSD.
http://bluecoastrecords.com/
^ they have DSD tracks you can download for free after making an account

Native DSD for more jazz/classical/choir music. They get direct DSD masters from other record labels before converting to PCM or distribution through CDs/SACDs. I've sent them a few e-mails regarding DSD and I've been talking to their mastering engineer.
https://www.nativedsd.com/
^ they have a DSD album you can download for free after making an account

For the record, I can reliably hear a difference between DSD128 (native recording and mastered format) and a down-mixed DSD64 with an ABX test, but between DSD64 and 24/176.4, they sound identical.

Most DACs nowadays already do signal processing similar to DSD with multi-bit delta-sigma modulators, so the two formats aren't all that different to the DAC. In fact DSD requires less steps in a DAC to get the analog waveform back
http://dsd-guide.com/sites/default/files/white-papers/DSD%20-%20the%20new%20addiction%20-%20v2.pdf


But anyway, let's just listen to the music. I've found native DSD masters to sound just as enjoyable as native PCM ones, and if you have a DAC that can playback both, then that's great! I respect Schiit's business model and it's a perfectly fine philosophy to make products that cater to the bulk majority of users.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoQATPxP1bI[/video]


----------



## forkliftHIFI

If it had a line out I might get one to hold me over till the Yggdrasil is released. (using PC soundcard line out at the moment). Reason?  Low cost and furthermore it would still be of use to me as a portable unit for after the Yggdrasil.  A modi would go in a drawer somewhere and a bifrost uber would require that I put together another moderately priced stereo rig so it has a home.  I don't care about DSD and 99% of my music is 16/44 or 24/96.  I understand that someday I'll get the headphone bug and the fullah might go in a drawer anyway but I need something to get me started.


----------



## the Ortherion

saoshyant said:


> http://store.acousticsounds.com/superhirez


thank you for that. I guess dsd is not for me. Not enough albums that fit my taste.


----------



## elwappo99

zerodeefex said:


> sujitsky said:
> 
> 
> > saoshyant said:
> ...


 
  
 I think neutered might be a bit strong, but this album is one I really like to compare different 'masterings' on. I think this one is the best, although somewhat hard to find. 
  
Japan 1st pressing catalog #35·8P-11


----------



## miceblue

Personally I'm against SACD rips being sold and I would agree with Schiit's view of DSD in this case. More often than not, the SACD audio is created from PCM masters. I see no point in the SACD and DSD recordings in this format since it's just a marketing tool in this case. If a PCM studio master of an album released on SACD were sold, I would buy that version over the DSD version.

Native DSD and Blue Coast Records distribute true DSD masters either from DSD recordings, or from analogue tape recordings, and those are the really only places I've purchased DSD albums from. All other music I buy is PCM.


----------



## glassmonkey

Food for thought on DSD, the DAC in the Schiit Fulla is already capable of DSD playback. If they don't include DSD playback, they are just being short-sighted, and a bit dickish.
  
Datasheet for the AK4396 DAC
  

  
 I'm not an electrical engineer, so maybe someone more qualified can explain this to me, but it appears that there is on-chip DSD, so why not use it?
  
 Personally, I want the Schiit either way. I've put it on Christmas list, and don't care about the $40 shipping cost to the UK. It is still less than the iFi Nano iDSD over here in the UK, which I also plann on buying. The way I see it, there aren't a whole lot of £80-100 dac/amps out there that are likely to sound as good as the Fulla. If they include DSD playback, that will be icing on the cake for me.
  
 I had the opportunity to compare DSD vs. 24/192 PCM vs. redbook in a 20 minute listening session using Ayre acoustics DSD vs. PCM tracks on an AK240 and there was an audible difference. The sounds were richer, felt more natural, and had a sense of presence that is hard to define. While defining it verbally escapes me, I've wanted to get that sound back ever since.
  
 Schiit is entitled to their schiity opinion of DSD, but they should also listen to their customers. They've in the past made tongue-in-cheek 'fully buzzword compliant' marketing statements, I hope they keep this release fully buzzword compliant. I want my DSD.


----------



## CharlesC

The Fulla does not offer DSD support.  It seems like there should be better places to discuss DSD than on this thread. Again, this thread is about the Fulla which does not support DSD.  I'm sure there are many things the Fulla doesn't do and this is not the place to discuss any of those things.


----------



## Saoshyant

Discussion on the DAC chip architecture for the Fulla, which in this case appears to have a DSD data interface, is appropriate.

Hell, go look at the Audeze prototype Z thread and read where the discussion has gone there.


----------



## reddog

The audio wizards at Schiit Audio have said they are pretty much done with dsd tech. If the Loki does not scratch your dsd itch look to other companies to fulfill your need for a dead medium.


----------



## Tuco1965

glassmonkey said:


> Food for thought on DSD, the DAC in the Schiit Fulla is already capable of DSD playback. If they don't include DSD playback, they are just being short-sighted, and a bit dickish.
> 
> Datasheet for the AK4396 DAC
> 
> ...


 
 Simple answer is don't buy it.  Why get hung up about it.  There are other DACs to choose from.  I personally like Schiit's stance on this one.


----------



## forkliftHIFI

glassmonkey said:


> Food for thought on DSD, the DAC in the Schiit Fulla is already capable of DSD playback. If they don't include DSD playback, they are just being short-sighted, and a bit dickish.
> 
> Schiit is entitled to their schiity opinion of DSD, but they should also listen to their customers. They've in the past made tongue-in-cheek 'fully buzzword compliant' marketing statements, I hope they keep this release fully buzzword compliant. I want my DSD.


 
 Sony is infinitely more dickish for hiding all the master tape to DSD transfers which they surely have stashed away in some kind of vault or bunker somewhere


----------



## glassmonkey

glassmonkey said:


> Food for thought on DSD, the DAC in the Schiit Fulla is already capable of DSD playback. If they don't include DSD playback, they are just being short-sighted, and a bit dickish.
> 
> Personally, I want the Schiit either way. I've put it on Christmas list, and don't care about the $40 shipping cost to the UK. It is still less than the iFi Nano iDSD over here in the UK, which I also plann on buying. The way I see it, there aren't a whole lot of £80-100 dac/amps out there that are likely to sound as good as the Fulla. If they include DSD playback, that will be icing on the cake for me.
> 
> Schiit is entitled to their schiity opinion of DSD, but they should also listen to their customers. They've in the past made tongue-in-cheek 'fully buzzword compliant' marketing statements, I hope they keep this release fully buzzword compliant. I want my DSD.


 
  
  


charlesc said:


> The Fulla does not offer DSD support.


 
 Please provide your source on this. As I don't see an industry tag next to your name, I have to presume you have spoken to the Schiit guys, or are just making stuff up. Schiit has not released the tech specs of the Fulla yet. Maybe you listened to it at RMAF, if so, please correct me. It doesn't help the discussion if people come in with unsupported claims. I've posted the spec sheet for the DAC chip in the Fulla and it has DSD capability, whether it is implemented, I don't know, but my opinion that it should be is valid.
  


tuco1965 said:


> Simple answer is don't buy it.  Why get hung up about it.  There are other DACs to choose from.  I personally like Schiit's stance on this one.


 
 I've already said I want it, even if it doesn't have DSD. Your "simple answer" disregards what I said, which means it isn't much of an answer at all. I'm not "hung up on it." Schiit visits these forums, maybe they'll see my arguments. For me the Fulla would be a bridge until I can get the iFi Nano/Micro iDSD; I would probably keep using it for travel and other portability needs after getting one of the aforementioned. I'd need to win the lottery to get the AK240. Donations to me getting an AK240 would be really nice. 
  
 I think this will be a great piece of kit that will get a lot of people on the fence on high-rez audio into the game, and I applaud Schiit for creating the Fulla. I'm still going to hold out hope that they use all the DAC's capabilities rather than neuter part of the chip. Even if the chip will only do DSD to PCM (don't know, not an engineer), allowing that conversion would allow people with DSD files to still use the chip to listen to these files and get a similar, though potentially slightly degraded audio experience.
  
 Did anyone at RMAF get a listen to this? If so did you try DSD files? I'll wait to declare it doesn't have a feature until the creators of the Fulla, or someone who has attempted to listen to DSD through the Fulla lets me know.


----------



## glassmonkey

reddog said:


> The audio wizards at Schiit Audio have said they are pretty much done with dsd tech. If the Loki does not scratch your dsd itch look to other companies to fulfill your need for a dead medium.


 

 Dead medium is highly debatable. Vinyl was regarded as a dead medium. The death of CDs has been variously predicted due to digital downloads. I'm not ready to call DSD a dead medium after having heard it and loved it. What the format needs is support by devices and computer software. Fulla's DAC chip may have the capability to put one more device out there. I realize this could go back and forth with little progress and don't want to continue discussing this.
  
 I'll email the Schiit guys to get the final word, and hopefully a reason behind their choice. As they state in the description of the Loki, there are reasons to not use DSD capabilities on a chip, and I trust their engineering chops, even if I want a feature that they may not be willing to include.
  
 I'm really excited for this Fulla Schiit device. Can we get some impressions?
  
 Sorry for throwing down two long posts. I'll try to keep it short in the future.


----------



## LFC_SL

glassmonkey

Or read the Schiit blog thread for answers? 

I for one applaud schiit for having a coherent strategy and not adding fad features that will fall by the wayside. I repeat my belief: the only relevant "HD audio" standard is the one Apple will eventually adapt and it is debatable whether Apple are even looking at dsd

Until then the record companies should be pressured to provide better mastered discs, rather than an invitation to resell the same music with a marketing twist on it


----------



## genclaymore

miceblue said:


> Blue Coast Records for more acoustic/folk music. They tend to either record/mix/master in native DSD, or they record to analogue tape and mix/master to DSD128. If you send them an e-mail, Cookie Marenco, the producer/engineer, will likely respond back to you with any questions regarding DSD.
> http://bluecoastrecords.com/
> ^ they have DSD tracks you can download for free after making an account
> 
> ...


 

 Very useful link's  for DSD tracks as the Peachtree X1 usb to spdif convert that I have uses Xmos which has DSD support which I been using with my bifrost uber as I tried some sample tracks. At-least the links you mention will have some better ones then the ones I found.


----------



## miceblue

genclaymore said:


> Very useful link's  for DSD tracks as the Peachtree X1 usb to spdif convert that I have uses Xmos which has DSD support which I been using with my bifrost uber as I tried some sample tracks. At-least the links you mention will have some better ones then the ones I found.



Mhmm, no problem.

If anyone is interested in some free native DSD downloads, but doesn't want to create an account on a website, this OPPO Digital webpage has some tracks made by David Elias. "Morning Light Western Town" is my favourite track of the bunch.
https://www.oppodigital.com/hra/dsd-by-davidelias.aspx


----------



## reddog

lfc_sl said:


> glassmonkey
> 
> Or read the Schiit blog thread for answers?
> 
> ...



Yes I wish the record companies would release all the music in high resolution formats, perhaps then dedicated dsd players might be as common as a DVD/ CD player.


----------



## Saoshyant

All this makes me really wish I had a chance to listen to the old tape reels.


----------



## Yethal

Sooo, do we have full specs already?


----------



## glassmonkey

yethal said:


> Sooo, do we have full specs already?


 
 No full specs, but I do have answers regarding DSD and some other things, and they may impact peoples' decisions on the device, as Schiit has most definitely neutered the DAC a bit to make it more plug and play. Schiit were fantastically quick and forthright, fantastic customer service.
  
 The helpful tech support, Nick, was excellent and gave me permission to post his answers to the following questions:
  
 1. Will the Fulla use the DSD processing capabilities of the AK4396 allowing the playback of DSD audio sources?
  
_Nick: _Nope, no DSD—DSD requires drivers, Fulla is a driverless device designed for highest convenience.
  
2. Does a driverless set-up limit usability as an external DAC for a Windows machine?
  
_Nick: _Not at all, except it is capped at 24/96 in all applications.
  
3. If I'm using software like Foobar, what ASIO drivers will I need to get the best sound out of the Fulla since the Fulla is driverless?
  
_Nick: _You won’t need ASIO. We lock out system volume, etc.
  
4. Will I be able to output 24/192 from an Android phone (Audio Recorder Pro, etc…)?
  
_Nick:_ 24/96 yes, 24/192 no.
  
  
So, in short, the Fulla is an intentionally limited machine that will play most of people's common files, but it will not play files to the full capabilities of the DAC in PCM or play any DSD at all. The device still sounds like a good bargain to me, but I'm sad that they weren't willing to make a driver to unlock the full potential of the DAC chip in either PCM or DSD. I guess it isn't a surprise, because the Magni was also driverless, albeit with SPDIF allowing 24/192.
  
I look forward to some impressions and comparisons, and the full specs of the Fulla. The Fulla is still at the top of my Christmas list.


----------



## Yethal

> The helpful tech support, Nick, was excellent and gave me permission to post his answers to the following questions:
> 
> 1. Will the Fulla use the DSD processing capabilities of the AK4396 allowing the playback of DSD audio sources?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the quick and informative reply.
 You're talking about Modi now, Magni is an amp.
 Well, for 79$ It's still a great bargain considering the competition (Fiio e17 and e18, Audioquest Dragonfly) are priced much higher. If only it had mini toslink out.
 EDIT: Guys from schiit just confirmed lack of toslink output on the Fulla (only an educated guess previously)


----------



## labjr

So it doesn't work with 192khz PCM though USB? I wouldn't even consider it. 
  
 The reason it doesn't do DSD is because they don't want to supply drivers and tech support.


----------



## miceblue

glassmonkey said:


> [COLOR=222222]So, in short, the Fulla is an intentionally limited machine that will play most of people's common files, but it will not play files to the full capabilities of the DAC in PCM or play any DSD at all. The device still sounds like a good bargain to me, but I'm sad that they weren't willing to make a driver to unlock the full potential of the DAC chip in either PCM or DSD. I guess it isn't a surprise, because the Magni was also driverless, albeit with SPDIF allowing 24/192.[/COLOR]



Toslink is a different transmission method than USB and thus doesn't require drivers. Driverless USB data transfer on the other hand is limited for DACs via USB Audio Class 1 specifications.





labjr said:


> So it doesn't work with 192khz PCM?



Correct. Only up to 24/96 is supported with USB Audio Class 1 specs.


----------



## Nada190

Does this work as a amp only or do I have to use the DAC too?


----------



## TsukiNick

DSD...haha. Pray they didn't put DSD in this little thing. $79 isn't a lot to work with. They'll have to comprimise elsewhere to do this. If you have DSD great...just convert it BACK to PCM notice I said back. The only full DSD tracks are going to be old reel transfers. And if Sony didn't back up early on every day that tape is getting worse.


----------



## Defiant00

There's a few simple points it seems people are forgetting here.
  
 24/192 and DSD both require drivers on Windows. Schiit has already gone over this with the Modi (which is also limited to 24/96 through USB); they don't offer 24/192 because driver issues massively increase their support costs. So yes, they could support 24/192 and DSD with the Fulla, but then it'd cost a lot more to cover all the extra tech support they'd have to do.
  
 Also, as has been covered in multiple other chapters, while the DAC chip may support DSD decoding, they would still have to add extra filtering to properly support DSD, which would degrade PCM sound quality. So they chose to support the most popular format instead of supporting both in a compromised manner. Obviously other companies feel that this (potentially small) compromise is worth it for the sake of either buzzword-compliance or convenience. So while it may seem harsh, the best advice probably really is to just purchase one of those other products if DSD is important to you.


----------



## Tuco1965

While I have not seen or heard the Fulla, @ $79 it would seem to be doing all it should for the price.  In fact it seems like one hell of a bargain.


----------



## atomicbob

For $79 it would appear that the Fulla is indeed quite a bargain if it performs all that has been stated. Not having special drivers and being class compliant makes such a bargain possible.


----------



## labjr

Wonder if someone could develop a driver or get a generic driver to at least get 192khz sample rate working?


----------



## Defiant00

labjr said:


> Wonder if someone could develop a driver or get a generic driver to at least get 192khz sample rate working?


 
  
 I would imagine it would require both a hardware and software change.


----------



## glassmonkey

yethal said:


> Thanks for the quick and informative reply.
> You're talking about Modi now, Magni is an amp.
> Well, for 79$ It's still a great bargain considering the competition (Fiio e17 and e18, Audioquest Dragonfly) are priced much higher. If only it had mini toslink out.
> EDIT: Guys from schiit just confirmed lack of toslink output on the Fulla (only an educated guess previously)


 
 Silly me on the Modi. I'll blame it on tired.  The price for us in Europe is a bit more, but still really affordable. Shipping to Europe adds another $40, and then there will potentially be customs and duty after that. I'm crossing my fingers for no customs.
  
 After reading the stuff on 24/96 vs 24/192 and intermodulation noise, it looks like 24/96 is really all that is needed to have full dynamic range in PCM. USB audio 1 doesn't appear to be a deal breaker. Looks like we need some ABX testing for 24/96 vs. 24/192. Unfortunately, we won't be able to do that with this DAC.


----------



## glassmonkey

tuco1965 said:


> While I have not seen or heard the Fulla, @ $79 it would seem to be doing all it should for the price.  In fact it seems like one hell of a bargain.


 
 I completely agree. I was hopeful for more, but I'm a greedy person.


----------



## miceblue

tsukinick said:


> DSD...haha. Pray they didn't put DSD in this little thing. $79 isn't a lot to work with. They'll have to comprimise elsewhere to do this. If you have DSD great...just convert it BACK to PCM notice I said back. The only full DSD tracks are going to be old reel transfers. And if Sony didn't back up early on every day that tape is getting worse.



Obviously you're pretty blind to what I've stated in just a few posts above. There are some native DSD, non analogue reel-transfered, never-touched PCM DSD music.

Anyway, I guess I'll enjoy my native, never-touch PCM tracks and just enjoy the music.


----------



## Gilly87

Good music sounds good woooooo!!!!
  
 I wanna try this thing. Hope they are at the upcoming LA meet...


----------



## TsukiNick

Still a very limited catalog. High end audio is pretty niche not to mention only the dogs will get benefits of anything above redbook. Unless you have a 10db Noise floor and dont mind full volume causing death.


----------



## miceblue

tsukinick said:


> Still a very limited catalog. High end audio is pretty niche not to mention only the dogs will get benefits of anything above redbook. Unless you have a 10db Noise floor and dont mind full volume causing death.



True, and true, but so-called HD music are usually different masters than their CD counterpart, so the few extra bucks spent on that can be worth the investment. Of course just like DSD music, you have to know where to buy from so that you're getting legitimately different masters and not upsampled CD-quality tracks (or in the case of DSD, SACD rips or PCM converted to DSD).

Linn Records, 2L, and Naim Label all distribute legitimate stuff since they make their own music.


----------



## TsukiNick

miceblue said:


> True, and true, but so-called HD music are usually different masters than their CD counterpart, so the few extra bucks spent on that can be worth the investment. Of course just like DSD music, you have to know where to buy from so that you're getting legitimately different masters and not upsampled CD-quality tracks (or in the case of DSD, SACD rips or PCM converted to DSD).
> 
> Linn Records, 2L, and Naim Label all distribute legitimate stuff since they make their own music.




Oh I agree with the mastering done much better on the albums. I have the SACD version of Bowies Scary Monsters and so much better than any of the CDs and I converted the DSD to PCM.


----------



## Dyaems

I'm contemplating to get a Magni/Modi combo until I saw this. I will be getting this when it is released, only problem is the shipping/customs tax is probably more than half as expensive as the Fulla.


----------



## XERO1

dyaems said:


> I'm contemplating to get a Magni/Modi combo until I saw this. I will be getting this when it is released, only problem is the shipping/customs tax is probably more than half as expensive as the Fulla.


 
 It'll still be worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 And for your next upgrade, I'd get the Magni and use the Fulla as your DAC.
  
 While the Magni is not perfect, it is hands down the best sounding "$100 amp" on the planet and can easily drive just about anything!


----------



## the Ortherion

xero1 said:


> It'll still be worth it.
> 
> And for your next upgrade, I'd get the Magni and use the Fulla as your DAC.
> 
> While the Magni is not perfect, it is hands down the best sounding "$100 amp" on the planet and can easily drive just about anything!




I'm not sure if Fulla will be capable of bypassing the amp part and only use the dac.


----------



## rebelinho

the ortherion said:


> I'm not sure if Fulla will be capable of bypassing the amp part and only use the dac.


 
  
 The worst that can happen is amplifying an amplified signal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to worry, I guess.
  
 Following the specs (300 mW @ 32 ohm) we can assume the Fulla would be a more direct competitor to the E18 rather than the AQDF or HRT? I know it isn't (or won't be) very compatible with mobile sources, but only spec speaking these would be on pair. Whatcha think? I'm mentioning this because FiiO really should start to bring new products up... Schiit is entering a market with products at least as good, for less than half the price. Healthy competition will be great for us!


----------



## key41jj

when is this schiit coming outttttt????? not on the websiteeeee


----------



## reddog

key41jj said:


> when is this schiit coming outttttt????? not on the websiteeeee



I would hope those amazing audio wizards at Schiit Audio will announce new products in mid November, so they can have a brisk Christmas season. I am hoping three products are officially announced around November 14-18.


----------



## rebelinho

It would be extremely good to have these new products released before christmas, so people could buy them and offer in that season. And we could use them earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is going to be a november Fulla expectations!
  
 Why do you assume 14/18 of november?


----------



## atomicbob

If I were Schiit, I would concentrate on making the Fulla available, way ahead of the Yggdrasil. Those of us wanting the Yggdrasil will still want and buy it when it is ready. Fulla may enjoy many extra impulse buys for Christmas if ready in time.


----------



## money4me247

schiit doesn't believe in holidays like black friday or christmas 
  
 their products will be announced when they are ready. not rushed because of some arbitrary annual pagan ritual.


----------



## reddog

I agree schiit does not reduce their price to get increased holiday sales. But I bet they are well stocked, for the holiday season.


----------



## rebelinho

money4me247 said:


> schiit doesn't believe in holidays like black friday or christmas
> 
> their products will be announced when they are ready. not rushed because of some arbitrary annual pagan ritual.


 
  
 certainly, but we/they have to agree that music business, before anything else, is a... _business_. And Christmas is the best holiday to everyone who sells giftable (is this a word?) stuff. Hell, if they release a "faulty", "Early Access" (yes Steam, I'm talking to you) version of the Fulla just for Christmas (which I believe they won't do, at least to keep in check their values/morals) it would be great marketing speaking. The Fulla will appeal to a whole new target market, and that new "buyer" might know what he wants (better audio), but not well enough to make a educated choice. A lot of people who might buy the Fulla will never know Head-Fi exists, and what's the true meaning behind that little magic box. But they want it, because it's cool to be the first in your group to have the new and ultimate "professional" gadget, and it's even better if your friends don't even know what it is. And this is one of the main reasons why Beats got so popular: "I want to have it because VIPs have it, and I'll be the first one to have it.". The industry can and does take advantage of this mentality. I know this might sound cold and too capitalistic, but it's the truth. 
  
 Either way, this is what I expect: a fully developed Fulla before Christmas. To those wizardry hands behind Schiit manufacturing: "You have my support!"


----------



## reddog

rebelinho said:


> It would be extremely good to have these new products released before christmas, so people could buy them and offer in that season. And we could use them earlier   This is going to be a november Fulla expectations!
> 
> Why do you assume 14/18 of november?



Just seems like a good time to do it. Allow enough time for word of mouth to create more sales for the holidays.


----------



## rebelinho

I don't know if this has been posted here earlier, but in here http://audio-head.com/some-new-schiit-rmaf-2014/ they say that:
  

  
 "_Pictured above is the new thumb-drive-sized DAC and headphone amplifier from Jason Stoddard and Schiit Audio. Known for his budget-friendly approach to audio, the tiny, simple USB-powered amplifier named Fulla will retail for a wallet-friendly $89. A quick listen to this small piece of Schiit proved to supply ample power to a pair of Audeze LCD-3 headphones, clocking only a mere half turn before pushing against the upper limits of typical listening volumes._"
  
 I don't know if the LCD-3 are difficult to drive or not, but it sounds promising


----------



## leeperry

any ETA?


----------



## sujitsky

leeperry said:


> any ETA?


 
  
 +1


----------



## Defiant00

I believe it was mentioned that it should be out in about a month maybe a...week ago?


----------



## Roscoeiii

Woo hoo! Won one of these in a CanJam raffle. Will report back when it arrives. No, I didn't get an ETA.


----------



## rebelinho

roscoeiii said:


> Woo hoo! Won one of these in a CanJam raffle. Will report back when it arrives. No, I didn't get an ETA.


 
  
 Awesome!, keep us posted!


----------



## Roscoeiii

Will do! Yeah, I am very psyched about the lack of a need for a driver, since my work computer has some serious IT lockdown, and they are unwilling to install anything not work related.


----------



## Roscoeiii

And my low impedance Shure 846s should be a good test for the Fulla. They need a damn low output impedance and are quite sensitive.


----------



## UprightMan

glassmonkey said:


> 4. Will I be able to output 24/192 from an Android phone (Audio Recorder Pro, etc…)?
> 
> _Nick:_ 24/96 yes, 24/192 no.


 
  
 can someone help me understand this or send link helping to understand this...    I listen to Spotify (high bitrate) and Flac's (on UAPP) on my Android phone (HTC One M8 if it matters). 

 Will this DAC/AMP work natively with it without degradation of audio?  I don't understand the difference/importance of 96 vs 192 obviously


----------



## Defiant00

uprightman said:


> can someone help me understand this or send link helping to understand this...    I listen to Spotify (high bitrate) and Flac's (on UAPP) on my Android phone (HTC One M8 if it matters).
> 
> Will this DAC/AMP work natively with it without degradation of audio?  I don't understand the difference/importance of 96 vs 192 obviously


 
  
 If your music is CD quality then it's 16/44.1. Spotify (high bitrate or otherwise) is at 16/44.1; your FLACs could possibly be higher bitrate, but you'd have to check that for yourself. It's possible some of your FLAC content is 24/192, but unless you specifically sought out that content in that bitrate it's unlikely that it is.
  
 From a technical perspective, 24/192 is entirely unnecessary for playback (for a technical explanation go here: https://xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html ), so it's not something I'd worry about.


----------



## rebelinho

uprightman said:


> can someone help me understand this or send link helping to understand this...    I listen to Spotify (high bitrate) and Flac's (on UAPP) on my Android phone (HTC One M8 if it matters).
> 
> Will this DAC/AMP work natively with it without degradation of audio?  I don't understand the difference/importance of 96 vs 192 obviously


 
  
 I too have/had some doubts. This helped me a lot:
  
 Basics of sampling: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sampling_(signal_processing)
 Examples and basics of samplig rates: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sampling_(signal_processing)#Sampling_rate
  
 So, from a very primitive deduction, using over 48KHz is _useless_ (a bit more technical explanation https://xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html and a bit of discussion about that article here http://www.head-fi.org/t/716822/why-24-bit-audio-and-anything-over-48k-is-not-only-worthless-but-bad-for-music), as well as 24 bit resolution.
  
 My doubts are: If I have 24/192 music in my library, will a DAC that only supports 24/96 play it at that rate (down-rating the music, so to speak), or will it not play the song at all?


----------



## Defiant00

rebelinho said:


> I too have/had some doubts. This helped me a lot:
> 
> Basics of sampling: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sampling_(signal_processing)
> Examples and basics of samplig rates: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sampling_(signal_processing)#Sampling_rate
> ...


 
  
 Your media player would have to downsample it before sending it to the DAC, otherwise it wouldn't play.


----------



## PurpleAngel

What a surprise, a company called Schiit designed something that will fit in your butt.
 I'm guessing the Fulla will be very popular in prison.


----------



## XERO1

purpleangel said:


> What a surprise, a company called Schiit designed something that will fit in your butt.


 

 Nice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I think you are probably the first person in the world to make that particular leap of logic.
  
 Congrats!!!


----------



## rebelinho

Now the company can live up to the name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


roscoeiii said:


> And my low impedance Shure 846s should be a good test for the Fulla. They need a damn low output impedance and are quite sensitive.


 
  
 Any updates mate?


----------



## PurpleAngel

xero1 said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I guess I got the idea from this weeks episode of Sons of Anarchy


----------



## glassmonkey

I thought that Schiit would have done an official announcement for sure by this point. I guess they want to miss out on some Christmas sales. That would be a pretty dumb strategy. C'mon Schiit, feed us some info!


----------



## reddog

glassmonkey said:


> I thought that Schiit would have done an official announcement for sure by this point. I guess they want to miss out on some Christmas sales. That would be a pretty dumb strategy. C'mon Schiit, feed us some info!



I am hoping the Fulla will be announced within the next week, to cash in for Christmases. However Jason has stated he will not sell a product till it's ready and that why their products are such fantastic performers.


----------



## swspiers

glassmonkey said:


> I thought that Schiit would have done an official announcement for sure by this point. I guess they want to miss out on some Christmas sales. That would be a pretty dumb strategy. C'mon Schiit, feed us some info!


 

 Schiit don't work that way.  They don't buy into the usual consumer-frenzy stuff.  When it's done, it's done.


----------



## L0SLobos

The Fulla Schiit looks to be an interesting product, with its unconventional use of an AKM dac choice over the ESS Sabre line. Looks like this is gonna replace my herus since I neither want nor need DSD support.


----------



## lordspeed




----------



## L0SLobos

lordspeed said:


>


 
 Sauce?


----------



## Tuco1965

What kind of sauce?


----------



## ns6490

Does anyone know the specs on this? I'm wondering if they'll be able to drive HD650.


----------



## miceblue

ns6490 said:


> Does anyone know the specs on this? I'm wondering if they'll be able to drive HD650.



300 mW into 32 Ω according to the scanned image from a few posts right before yours.

0.300 W * 32 Ω = 9.6 VRMS^2
9.6 VRMS^2 / 320 Ω = 0.03 W = 30 mW of power at 320 Ω

0.13 mW to reach 90 dB SPL
30 mW = 0.13 mW * 2^x
x = 7.85
90 dB SPL + 3*x = total dB SPL
113.55 = total dB SPL

So yes, it should get sufficiently loud enough assuming the power output is linear from 32 Ω to 320 Ω.


----------



## Thad-E-Ginathom

purpleangel said:


> What a surprise, a company called Schiit designed something that will fit in your butt.
> I'm guessing the Fulla will be very popular in prison.


 
  
 ha ha... you've given them a new slogan:
  
_Butt... Butt... *Schiit!*_
  


swspiers said:


> Schiit don't work that way.  They don't buy into the usual consumer-frenzy stuff.  When it's done, it's done.


 
  
 Have you read the wonderful (and ongoing) Schiit Happened company biography? All may be perfectly on track, Christmas or no Christmas ...or there may be stuff going on that we'll be laughing at in a future chapter!


----------



## bjamn

I had emailed Schiit yesterday to ask their opinion on which Modi to get with my setup, and also asked in passing if maybe I should wait for the upcoming amp/DAC. Their answer was simply "You could."
  
 Thought it was funny. No info whatsoever.


----------



## TRapz

Now that I'm looking at the $180 Nextbook 10.1, with an external CD drive, 64GB MicroSD, and the Fulla, one could get a full audiophile semi-portable computer set up for ~$300.


----------



## UprightMan

Or go fully portable with a phone with OTG out and fulla....


----------



## mikesale

money4me247 said:


> schiit doesn't believe in holidays like black friday or christmas
> 
> their products will be announced when they are ready. not rushed because of some arbitrary annual pagan ritual.


 

 What! They don't believe it Christmas?!?!?! Someone needs to sit them down in front of the TV and force them to watch Polar Express so we can have our Fulla with bells on!


----------



## Yethal

uprightman said:


> Or go fully portable with a phone with OTG out and fulla....


 
 Might be problematic, Fulla doesn't have a battery, it's usb powered. The phone would die momentarily.


----------



## TsukiNick

Think this is comparable to the AudioQuest Dragonfly 1.2?


----------



## rebelinho

tsukinick said:


> Think this is comparable to the AudioQuest Dragonfly 1.2?


 
  
 Probably better. At least it has a decent headphone amp built in, delivering 300mW @ 32 Ohm, so it will be suficient for most headphones on it's own. About the DAC, sonically, we'll have to wait to find out, but it has the same chip as Modi.


----------



## muaysteve

yethal said:


> Might be problematic, Fulla doesn't have a battery, it's usb powered. The phone would die momentarily.


 
 I am hoping this is not the case.  I am hoping to use a fulla with my Nexus 5, now that the new Android version supports audio via usb.  A lot of portable amps use a 9v battery and last for 10 - 20 hours.  Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Yethal

Android supports usb audio since version 4.3 afaik. As for the batteries Jason said many times that they do not want to deal with batteries as they are problematic and need to go through some sort of certification bureacracy.


----------



## muaysteve

yethal said:


> Android supports usb audio since version 4.3 afaik. As for the batteries Jason said many times that they do not want to deal with batteries as they are problematic and need to go through some sort of certification bureacracy.


 
 Well, I guess I will have to wait and see if some else tries the fulla with their phone.  As for the Android issue, i don't have any first hand knowledge, but various forum discussions regarding the Nexus 5 have kept me from buying an usb based amp for my phone:
  
 From an article:
 "If you've been itching to use your USB DAC with your Android phones and tablets, get ready: USB audio-out support is coming to our favorite mobile OS, finally, in this fall's "L" release. Android has been without native USB audio support (some OEMs have added it in, but at the moment it's rare)"


----------



## lordspeed

Patiently waiting for Fulla to be ready for sale. I have a nexus 5 and intend on using one of these to power the fulla on the go. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CXAC1ZW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
 This cable should allow me to power a USB device (fulla) from an external power source. So this plus a small rechargeable battery and I should be golden.  
  
  
 Likely it'll be this battery. I've had great luck with Anker in the past
http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Astro-Lipstick-Sized-Portable-Technology/dp/B005X1Y7I2/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A294P4X9EWVXLJ


----------



## LFC_SL

Do you not have to root the n5 also?

Signed
Nexus 5 owner


----------



## lordspeed

Android 5.0 Lollipop supports OTG on both the Nexus 5 and 7 (2013) and likely more devices. I  got a chance to test it on a friends Aune T1. Worked like a charm.


----------



## muaysteve

lordspeed said:


> Patiently waiting for Fulla to be ready for sale. I have a nexus 5 and intend on using one of these to power the fulla on the go.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CXAC1ZW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> This cable should allow me to power a USB device (fulla) from an external power source. So this plus a small rechargeable battery and I should be golden.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Those are some interesting options.


----------



## lordspeed

muaysteve said:


> Those are some interesting options.


 
 Stay tuned. I'll be buying a Fulla as soon as they hit the public and I have the other 2(3 phone) components to my diabolical plan.


----------



## cspirou

And here I was thinking that they didn't believe in Amp/DAC combos. From their FAQ for the Magni:
  


> *What’s your problem with combined DAC/Amps? Why can’t you put them in the same box?* Call us old-fashioned, but we don’t like multi-megahertz digital noise cruising around in the same chassis as sensitive analog amplification components. Nor do we like the planned obsolescence of a perfectly good amp when digital technology moves on. Let’s face it, you’ll probably be changing the DAC before the amp.


----------



## GearMe

cspirou said:


> And here I was thinking that they didn't believe in Amp/DAC combos. From their FAQ for the Magni:




Heh, Heh...good one!

Certainly just my opinion but a portable unit (i.e. USB powered) is a different use case than an AC powered unit. For instance, I have the Fiio E10 and the Modi/Magni stack and wouldn't cart the latter around with my laptop even though it sounds better. The E10 is much more user friendly when I'm on the go...as the Fulla should be.


----------



## Defiant00

cspirou said:


> And here I was thinking that they didn't believe in Amp/DAC combos. From their FAQ for the Magni:




Same way they don't generally like opamps, but they still use them when they're the right way to go for the price.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

And, Fulla is up!
  
 http://www.schiit.com/products/fulla


----------



## atomicbob

Ordered, thank-you!


----------



## swspiers

jason stoddard said:


> And, Fulla is up!
> 
> http://www.schiit.com/products/fulla


 

 Ordered!


----------



## xxhaxx

Order placed


----------



## TRapz

I know the Modi works on Chromebooks, would this? I probably won't order this until after Christmas, but I won't get my Windows laptop until February/March, so I'd like to be able to use it with the Chromebook (Acer C720, Intel processor).


----------



## Dickyb25

Ordered. I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Woo hoo!!! Won one at Canjam and just logged on to see how it was coming. Good timing for checking the thread huh?


----------



## shipsupt

Hoping you've got a big pile Jason.  Ordered!


----------



## kalrykh

Ordered bitches!
  
 Edit:  I guess I'll find out if this will work with an iphone via the CCK without drawing enough power to need a usb hub.
  
 Edit again:  Holy schiit!  A shipment notification within 20 minutes of ordering.  That's nuts.


----------



## Insidious Meme

Alex had that pic of Fulla boxes ready to roll. They weren't kidding.


----------



## atomicbob

And the Fulla Schitt is now flowing. Got a shipping notice within 20 minutes. That must be some kind of record. Not even Amazon has ever accomplished that for me after 1000s of orders.


----------



## shotgunshane

kalrykh said:


> Ordered bitches!
> 
> Edit:  I guess I'll find out if this will work with an iphone via the CCK without drawing enough power to need a usb hub.
> 
> Edit again:  Holy schiit!  A shipment notification within 20 minutes of ordering.  That's nuts.




FAQ on the product page says it needs a hub.


----------



## swspiers

atomicbob said:


> And the Fulla Schitt is now flowing. Got a shipping notice within 20 minutes. That must be some kind of record. Not even Amazon has ever accomplished that for me after 1000s of orders.


 

 Wow.  Same here!  They were definitely prepared...


----------



## kalrykh

shotgunshane said:


> FAQ on the product page says it needs a hub.


 
 That's been added since I said that.  I had the faq open in another browser window and looked all over it after reading your post, thinking you were smoking crack.  Then I hit refresh and there was a bunch more stuff there.


----------



## shotgunshane

kalrykh said:


> That's been added since I said that.  I had the faq open in another browser window and looked all over it after reading your post, thinking you were smoking crack.  Then I hit refresh and there was a bunch more stuff there.


 

 Lol


----------



## reddog

swspiers said:


> Wow.  Same here!  They were definitely prepared...



Sweet can not wait to hear your impressions on the Fulla and how it runs the HE-400i's and Alpha Prime's.


----------



## sunwolf




----------



## swspiers

Just a thought.  A five year warranty on an $80 product would be great.  But really, really crazy as well.


----------



## money4me247

shotgunshane said:


> FAQ on the product page says it needs a hub.


 
 lol. would love for early adopters to test to see if it can plug-n-play with android devices 
  
 can't wait to read impressions. would love to see direct comparisons if other people have other budget gear like hifimediy or stoner acoustic or fiio stuff.


----------



## labjr

I'd like to see someone write a driver for 192 kHz sample rate


----------



## sujitsky

ordered!!!!!!


----------



## mejoshua

Hi all, for those who've ordered online direct before, any idea how long shipping within US takes? Say in CA


----------



## rmullins08

mejoshua said:


> Hi all, for those who've ordered online direct before, any idea how long shipping within US takes? Say in CA


 

 They are in CA so shouldn't take more than a day or two.
  
 edit: oh yea and ordered.


----------



## al91

i do hope it requires no external hub for power.tempted to get this for my ipad


----------



## paladinm

Order placed. FedEx 2day. Can't wait, the little piece of schiit!


----------



## atraf

Can it be used as DAC only as well?


----------



## Gr33nL34f

interested in the reviews. can you guys try the fulla with grados and give your impressions when you get it?


----------



## muziq

Ordered.  First piece of Schiit.


----------



## PoobBubes

Hmm... I've been using a FiiO E10K at work with my ATH-M50x. Wonder which is better...


----------



## hemtmaker

Just ordered one! Can't wait to try it out with my Sony Z7!


----------



## rmullins08

Love the user manual on the site
  
 http://schiit.com/public/upload/PDF/fulla_manual_1(1).pdf
  
 Select “I’m Fulla Schiit” in Control Panel/Sound Devices (PC) or in System Prefs/Sound (Mac.)


----------



## atomicbob

rmullins08 said:


> Love the user manual on the site
> 
> http://schiit.com/public/upload/PDF/fulla_manual_1(1).pdf
> 
> Select “I’m Fulla Schiit” in Control Panel/Sound Devices (PC) or in System Prefs/Sound (Mac.)


 
 That's hilarious.


----------



## xxhaxx

My schitty USPS tracking said that it should  be delivered today


----------



## Karnoffel

Analog volume pots? IIRC, don't they have channel imbalances when turned down too low unlike volume control chips?


----------



## money4me247

atraf said:


> Can it be used as DAC only as well?


 
 +1 I'm curious about this too


----------



## petervenkman

So, to use this with my Android LG G3 running Android 5.0.1 I would need a USB OTG cable and a seperate usb power hub?


----------



## Jazz1

I'm in. Ordered my first little Schitt.


----------



## paladinm

I have several in-ears , but I'm gonna try it on my HD600, HE500, and T1 first, to see if it's really Fulla Schiit!


----------



## PoobBubes

Anyone have this Schiit in hand yet?


----------



## atraf

paladinm said:


> I have several in-ears , but I'm gonna try it on my HD600, HE500, and T1 first, to see if it's really Fulla Schiit!


 
 I have the HD650, please share your experience with the HD600 when you get it


----------



## Jazz1

atraf said:


> I have the HD650, please share your experience with the HD600 when you get it




Will do.


----------



## mejoshua

Ordered one too. Can't wait for impressions...


----------



## xxhaxx

poobbubes said:


> Anyone have this Schiit in hand yet?


 
 I got mine today  haven't had the chance to listen to it yet.


----------



## mejoshua

Nice! Impressions please!


----------



## lordspeed

money4me247 said:


> lol. would love for early adopters to test to see if it can plug-n-play with android devices
> 
> can't wait to read impressions. would love to see direct comparisons if other people have other budget gear like hifimediy or stoner acoustic or fiio stuff.


 
 That's the first thing I'm gonna do. Mine is on the way


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey guys,
  
 A quick heads up: we have a part contamination problem in Fulla production, so we are temporarily halting orders. I expect we'll have it worked out by 12/10, as it is a simple problem.
  
 What happened? Some Fullas have the wrong 48k oscillator. This causes the 48k and 96k sample rates to be garbled. If yours exhibits this problem, please contact laura@schiit.com, and she will have it swapped out for you at no cost as soon as we have sorted and qualified new production (most likely a few days), or provide you with a full refund, including shipping costs, if you'd like.

 Apologies for the pain, just let us know if you have problems, and give us a few days to get it sorted.
  
 All the best,
  
 Jason Stoddard
 Co-Founder
 Schiit Audio


----------



## Jazz1

Orders suspended due to production glitch? From web site. 

STATUS: Production glitch. Orders are temporarily suspended. We expect to re-open orders by 12/10.


----------



## paladinm

jason stoddard said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A quick heads up: we have a part contamination problem in Fulla production, so we are temporarily halting orders. I expect we'll have it worked out by 12/10, as it is a simple problem.
> 
> ...




Very sorry to hear that. How many Fullas are defected?


----------



## paladinm

Oh, also, 16/44.1 should be fine on all Fullas, right?


----------



## Kojaku

Does anyone know what the parameters are for USB audio on android 5.0 lollipop (max current draw)? I'm trying to figure out if an external power source is still necessary to power this bad boy on lollipop. 
  
 Kojaku


----------



## wnmnkh

paladinm said:


> Oh, also, 16/44.1 should be fine on all Fullas, right?


 
 Yes. Mine was defective one indeed, but no problem playing 16/44.1. Sounded very clear and powerful.


----------



## deppdudepp

Hi,

My Fulla is not working ok. I am really no expert, here is just what I observe:

Using Cog player on Mac all seems fine. Using VLC audio is distorted. (tested with FLAC 96kHz, 24bit and 44.1kHz,16bit)

Using a OpenELEC Chromebox, all is ok if I select S/PDIF (connected with 3.5 mm jack!) but very, very bad if analog is selected. Why is that!? 

That made me curious and I selected also the S/PDIF output for the Gungnir and it seems to be the same as if I select analog! Not even sure why XMBC shows me two options each!? Can somebody illuminate me please!?

Cheers


----------



## deppdudepp

Also has the Fulla USB port a loose contact and switches on/off upon super gentle touch...


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

deppdudepp said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Fulla is not working ok. I am really no expert, here is just what I observe:
> 
> ...


 
post #217


----------



## rmullins08

jason stoddard said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A quick heads up: we have a part contamination problem in Fulla production, so we are temporarily halting orders. I expect we'll have it worked out by 12/10, as it is a simple problem.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear about the rough start Jason. I've got a fulla en route with FedEx. Hopefully I am lucky, but if not I'm glad to see you have already identified the issue and have a resolution.


----------



## bemuse

I have also ordered one a day or two ago, will check when it gets here


----------



## money4me247

hahah lookin forward to the chapter about fulla & how you guys overcame this issue =)


----------



## AKGunkie

I would really like to know how it works with windows phones and the surface rt. I an more interested in how it works with windows phones though, it seems like every developer forgets about us windows phone users


----------



## bearFNF

What's the best way to test whether we have the issue or not?


----------



## labjr

bearfnf said:


> What's the best way to test whether we have the issue or not?




I guess try to play a 96k file?


----------



## Johnnyhi

bearfnf said:


> What's the best way to test whether we have the issue or not?


 
 or 48k file... 
  
 waiting for mine... hope it doesn't have this problem...


----------



## bearFNF

johnnyhi said:


> waiting for mine... hope it doesn't have this problem...


 
 Yeah, that would be nice.


labjr said:


> I guess try to play a 96k file?


 
 OK, thanks.


----------



## Balazska26

Hey,
  
 does anyone have experience with Fulla+LG G2? Is G2 capable powering Fulla w/o external power supply?
  
 Thanks for the info.


----------



## timkwhite

akgunkie said:


> I would really like to know how it works with windows phones and the surface rt. I an more interested in how it works with windows phones though, it seems like every developer forgets about us windows phone users


 
  
 It is not the developers that are forgetting about windows phone, but rather it is Microsoft that has not implemented any form of audio through the USB connection. This is widely discussed on the windows phone central forums and is a very unfortunate implementation by Microsoft on an otherwise good phone OS. I loved my windows phone but had to give it up for an iPhone due to work policies.
  
 For now the only method of getting audio from a WP7 or WP8 is through the audio jack. I am a little hopeful that with the transition to windows 10 Microsoft may include audio out through the USB. They are supporting FLAC natively in windows 10, which is a good sign to me that Microsoft has finally noticed that people like to listen to high quality music, and with a windows PC no less. 
  
 As for the surface RT, I have a Fulla in route which should arrive this week (FedEx is terrible in this area) and an RT. I will let you know how it works out. I need to check for the incorrect oscillator as well, but I should be able to at least check 16/44 files. Although now that I think of it, I am not sure if I can play FLAC files on it anyway... perhaps VLC? Need to think about that one. I use the RT for my kids as I have a Pro that I use for my use and don't have any 'real' music on it.
  
 HTH.
  
 BTW -  I will see you at the Spring Detroit Meet up .


----------



## AKGunkie

timkwhite said:


> It is not the developers that are forgetting about windows phone, but rather it is Microsoft that has not implemented any form of audio through the USB connection. This is widely discussed on the windows phone central forums and is a very unfortunate implementation by Microsoft on an otherwise good phone OS. I loved my windows phone but had to give it up for an iPhone due to work policies.
> 
> For now the only method of getting audio from a WP7 or WP8 is through the audio jack. I am a little hopeful that with the transition to windows 10 Microsoft may include audio out through the USB. They are supporting FLAC natively in windows 10, which is a good sign to me that Microsoft has finally noticed that people like to listen to high quality music, and with a windows PC no less.
> 
> ...


 
 I didn't know that audio was unsupported through USB, which is just dumb, but developers still ignore the WP OS for the most part. Most new apps are released for android and iOS at the same time with no mention of WP; i love my WP and will not switch due to lack of app support.
  
 With the RT, you can use the MediaMonkey App for FLAC. MM can play local files, network files and can play uPnP/DLNA so you have quite a few options.
  
 See you in AA


----------



## yacobx

It truly is fulla schiit........


----------



## Vacheron

Im a little confused of the term "portable" with this amp. Unless im missing something you cant use it with tablet or phone on its own. You something with a powered USB like a laptop, correct? From my point of view thats not portable since travelling with a laptop is in the past given where tablets are today. I have never tried but, im guessing the output of something like an ipad would not power something like USB. For this device specifically a quick good search doesn't turn up a a Lightning to USB B Male cable.
  
 Id classify this as semi portable.


----------



## Yethal

vacheron said:


> Im a little confused of the term "portable" with this amp. Unless im missing something you cant use it with tablet or phone on its own. You something with a powered USB like a laptop, correct? From my point of view thats not portable since travelling with a laptop is in the past given where tablets are today. I have never tried but, im guessing the output of something like an ipad would not power something like USB. For this device specifically a quick good search doesn't turn up a a Lightning to USB B Male cable.
> 
> Id classify this as semi portable.


 
 It's portable as in "does not require a power outlet to operate". Wish it came with a battery though. Well, we have Fiio for battery powered dacs


----------



## rmullins08

vacheron said:


> Im a little confused of the term "portable" with this amp. Unless im missing something you cant use it with tablet or phone on its own. You something with a powered USB like a laptop, correct? From my point of view thats not portable since travelling with a laptop is in the past given where tablets are today. I have never tried but, im guessing the output of something like an ipad would not power something like USB. For this device specifically a quick good search doesn't turn up a a Lightning to USB B Male cable.
> 
> Id classify this as semi portable.


 

 Traveling with a laptop is far from a thing of the past.


----------



## Vacheron

rmullins08 said:


> Traveling with a laptop is far from a thing of the past.


 
 to each their own I guess. I rarely if ever find a need to bring my laptop when travelling, and im on a plane twice a month for work.


----------



## ToddRaymond

I dunno, considering how functional and small it is for $79, I'd say it's plenty portable. It's certainly far more portable than a big pair o' cans. Batteries are pricey, and if it could be powered by a smartphone or tablet alone, then it would put out a much more paltry amount of juice.


----------



## TRapz

vacheron said:


> Im a little confused of the term "portable" with this amp. Unless im missing something you cant use it with tablet or phone on its own. You something with a powered USB like a laptop, correct? From my point of view thats not portable since travelling with a laptop is in the past given where tablets are today. I have never tried but, im guessing the output of something like an ipad would not power something like USB. For this device specifically a quick good search doesn't turn up a a Lightning to USB B Male cable.
> 
> Id classify this as semi portable.


 
 Would it not be possible to power this out of a tablet? Something like the Surface or one of the many Windows tablets would work, I think.


----------



## AKGunkie

trapz said:


> Would it not be possible to power this out of a tablet? Something like the Surface or one of the many Windows tablets would work, I think.


 
 I don't have the fulla, but I have a Surface RT, and with a simple USB 2.0 hub i could power a 2TB Seagate external Hard-drive and another flash drive. I was also able to view them both at the same time and transfer files from one to the other directly. I'm hoping this means i'll be able to play files from my Hard drive to the fulla with the USB hub. I've read that the RT has audio out through USB capabilities and another user said that he would test it when his arrives.


----------



## money4me247

portable as in you can bring it with you and perhaps pair it with smartphones, tablets, and laptops... but honestly not truly portable for on-the-go useage as its designed to sit on a flat surface. I cant see you having this in your pocket without messing up the volume a ton with that fancy large volume knob


----------



## Maverickmonk

I may get this as a pseudoportable option. Use with my laptop in the lab, around campus, in coffeehouses and bars and such (because at 5pm on a sunday, a bar is the quietest place to work! and they have beer!)


----------



## kalrykh

Mine should be here tomorrow. I already have 2 desktop amps and have no need for it. I assumed portable actually meant able to use while on the go, not able to be moved easily  I'll be looking for a good way to give mine away either here or on reddit, if I can figure out a good way to make sure it goes to someone deserving.


----------



## AKGunkie

kalrykh said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow. I already have 2 desktop amps and have no need for it. I assumed portable actually meant able to use while on the go, not able to be moved easily  I'll be looking for a good way to give mine away either here or on reddit, if I can figure out a good way to make sure it goes to someone deserving.




If i dont get one for Christmas ill be looking for one for sure.


----------



## head-hi

kalrykh said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow. I already have 2 desktop amps and have no need for it. I assumed portable actually meant able to use while on the go, not able to be moved easily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've been very good this year, Santa.


----------



## atraf

Guys this product should addressed the same way as the Audio Quest Dragon Fly, if you want to use it on the go with your iPhone for example you need to add the followings- 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/634555/ipad-mini-camera-connection-kit-dac/60#post_10365930


----------



## RSVRMAN

Is there any stamping or serial numbers on the Fulla's that were defective? Or is the diagnostic entirely up to the user?
  
 Really hoping mine isn't defective... If so not a great first experience with Schiit.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

thats why i always wait awhile to order things after they came out.


----------



## rmullins08

rsvrman said:


> Is there any stamping or serial numbers on the Fulla's that were defective? Or is the diagnostic entirely up to the user?
> 
> Really hoping mine isn't defective... If so not a great first experience with Schiit.


 

 Not a whole lot to the diagnosis other than to play a 48khz or 96khz file and see if it works.
  
 I wouldn't be too upset about the experience when they have discovered the issue, and put a plan of correcting the situation in place before most people even received their units.  Ideal?  No.


----------



## GearMe

gr33nl34f said:


> thats why i always wait awhile to order things after they came out.




Same here...will order in 3 to 6 months.



rsvrman said:


> Is there any stamping or serial numbers on the Fulla's that were defective? Or is the diagnostic entirely up to the user?
> 
> Really hoping mine isn't defective... If so not a great first experience with Schiit.




Depends on your definition of great. To me, this kind of direct communication and quick, decisive action regarding issues during a new product rollout is unusual and a great way to build customer confidence in the brand. 

If I'm not mistaken, they have a consistent track record of 'making things right' for their customers. This is a rare thing with firms -- even when they have high margins; really unusual when margins are low. This unique combination of high-value products plus the commitment to first rate customer service is what attracted me to the brand and will keep me buying their products as I move through the mid-tier to high-end headphone systems in the next 2-3 years.


----------



## Noobeh

For those of you who have/will receive a Fulla and also have a Fiio e17/e18 on hand, would you mind giving me a quick comparison between the two, and your preference? Thanks!


----------



## RSVRMAN

gearme said:


> Same here...will order in 3 to 6 months.
> 
> Depends on your definition of great. To me, this kind of direct communication and quick, decisive action regarding issues during a new product rollout is unusual and a great way to build customer confidence in the brand.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, they have a consistent track record of 'making things right' for their customers. This is a rare thing with firms -- even when they have high margins; really unusual when margins are low. This unique combination of high-value products plus the commitment to first rate customer service is what attracted me to the brand and will keep me buying their products as I move through the mid-tier to high-end headphone systems in the next 2-3 years.




It is great that they stand behind their products, but all companies need to under duress of payment. Ie credit card refund. 

This is just my opinion when you buy products is all. Proper quality control prevents this. Maybe $10.00 more to cover the tech to test this? To which Id happily pay. 

If this sort of thing doesnt bother you then great, but it does me. Even if its just $79.00.


----------



## GearMe

rsvrman said:


> It is great that they stand behind their products, but all companies need to under duress of payment. Ie credit card refund.
> 
> This is just my opinion when you buy products is all. Proper quality control prevents this. Maybe $10.00 more to cover the tech to test this? To which Id happily pay.
> 
> If this sort of thing doesnt bother you then great, but it does me. Even if its just $79.00.




Can't agree more...all companies should stand by their products and services but the sad fact is that many don't. If they did, then there wouldn't be a need for the BBB, etc.

While releasing products with zero defects is a noble goal, there are always tradeoffs along the way in the product design, development, and delivery -- especially for low price/low margin products. 

Having served as a Product Manager, my experience has been that most customers have minimal insight into the discussions/decisions that take place to 'optimize' how a company delivers a product to market. Obviously, we aren't sitting in those meetings at Schiit, so we really can't know how/why this came about. Given their small size, it could be as simple as 'someone on the Assembly/QC team was having a bad month'. Or, it could have been a conscious decision to not have the same QC checks in place that their higher priced products have in order to hit the $79 price point...or both.

Based on what I've read about Schiit's philosophy/hiring practices/customer service, multiple user reviews, and my product experiences so far, I believe I'll continue to be well served by them. If the 'data' shows otherwise over time, I'll vote with my dollars elsewhere.

Lastly, early adopters typically fight these battles for the rest of us (thankfully) and it's why "wait[ing] awhile to order things after they came out" as Gr33nL34f said is such a sound strategy -- assuming you can _live_ without the product for a few months while the manufacturer works these initial kinks out. By using this purchasing strategy, I save myself a lot of hassles/time; usually a few $$ as well via discounts (though not in Schiit's case). So, for my money, I'll take the $79 price and thank those early adopters for my week's worth of Starbucks and the time they saved me!


----------



## cthalupa

rsvrman said:


> It is great that they stand behind their products, but all companies need to under duress of payment. Ie credit card refund.
> 
> This is just my opinion when you buy products is all. Proper quality control prevents this. Maybe $10.00 more to cover the tech to test this? To which Id happily pay.
> 
> If this sort of thing doesnt bother you then great, but it does me. Even if its just $79.00.


 
 You have pretty high, and in my opinion, unrealistic, expectations for companies to meet.
  
 I don't know of a single company out there that never makes mistakes when it comes to initial productions runs on their products, even with extensive QC. Invariable, something happens, somewhere, and a product ships with some sort of defect. In some cases, they might be lucky, and it might be fixable with a firmware/software update. Other times, it takes physical replacement.
  
 Admittedly I own a lot of Schiit gear, and will probably be buying more, so I am a bit biased, but the company has always treated me well, responded quickly, and never given me anything to complain about. Any time a company has offered to make things right at zero cost and little effort to myself, I consider that behavior more of a plus than the initial situation being a minus - because humans make mistakes, and every company is ran by humans. 
  
 The idea that you are never allowed to slip up or make a mistake no matter what you do to correct it without it damaging your reputation is terrifying, if, I guess, unavoidable


----------



## 1adam12

Case in point: Antennagate.


----------



## RSVRMAN

cthalupa said:


> You have pretty high, and in my opinion, unrealistic, expectations for companies to meet.
> 
> I don't know of a single company out there that never makes mistakes when it comes to initial productions runs on their products, even with extensive QC. Invariable, something happens, somewhere, and a product ships with some sort of defect. In some cases, they might be lucky, and it might be fixable with a firmware/software update. Other times, it takes physical replacement.
> 
> ...


 
 As I said this is my opinion. I'm not here to trash Schiit. Just stating my expectations. Them being unrealistic is your opinion. 
  
 One of my early careers was being a mechanic. Your life is my responsibility. This isn't a car, but should give you an understanding on why I feel this way. I'm not allowed to make a mistake or be sick on lug nut day.
  
 Current career - Project Manager. Directly oversaw over 3 million in project plans & installations this last year alone. The 100k install vs the 1k install received the same attention. Sure, vendors made mistakes, but none on our end. Again, there were none. I strive for absolute perfection. That doesn't mean that there wont be and that there can't be. 
  
 So yes, I have high expectations. I often tear apart projects and see what could have been done better, while price point being an understanding of why things are often not done. See the bike as my avatar. Aprilia Factory, was torn apart like Johnny Five in short circuit did to the trans am. I lusted for that machine years before its release. I replaced maybe 10 parts for improvement. Maybe one was necessary, others were for preference. That to me was perfection. Sure, its a $20k motorcycle, but that  $.05 bolt got the same attention as the $2000.00 rim.
  
  I'm not sure if it costs $X more to ensure perfection, but I'm one that would pay it. There is a possibility that the one that arrives does not have any problems at all. Yes I'm happy that the company stands behind the product, but almost every company does so these days because the consumer can with 100% certainty get a refund if purchased with a credit card by doing a chargeback. 
  
 I had an  Iphone4 and it was returned because I was holding it wrong. For that price, it was a ludicrous oversight. 
  
 This is a forum and everyone is entitled to their opinion, even if its Schiit.


----------



## rmullins08

rsvrman said:


> Is there any stamping or serial numbers on the Fulla's that were defective? Or is the diagnostic entirely up to the user?
> 
> Really hoping mine isn't defective... If so not a great first experience with Schiit.


 
  
 Just received an e-mail from Schiit, so I assume they were able to determine which shipped units were defective
  
 
"Hello,
 
We have recently discovered an issue for the newly released Fulla.  Some Fullas received the wrong 48k oscillator, which garbles the 48k and 96k sample rates.  It has been determined that your recently shipped Fulla contains this incorrect piece. 
 
An attempt has been made to have FedEx turn your shipment around and return it back to us. Once we have the part situation settled, we will ship you a replacement Fulla.  This process may take a few days or so.  If you should decide you do not want a replacement, please let me know, and we will give you a full refund for the Fulla, plus its shipping costs.
 
Should the Fulla still be delivered, please let me know, since having the package recalled back to us through FedEx is not a 100% guaranteed process.  We will then work out a way to get the faulty Fulla back to us.  Thank you for your patience.
 
Laura Zeman
Schiit Audio
Customer Service"
 
Mines gone from 
 BENSALEM TWP, PA
 HEBRON, OH
 WAYNESVILLE, MO
 PANHANDLE, TX
 FLAGSTAFF, AZ
 PACOIMA, CA
  
 Will see if they are able to get it rerouted back.


----------



## bearFNF

I just got a package from Schiit today.
 At first I thought they only sent me the SYS I ordered and this weird folded up cardboard spacer/scrap piece of packing material thing.
 There were no markings on it at all and it is glued shut, looking down the folds I could not see anything in it. It did not really take up that much space so, I figured that has to be the Fulla.
  
 And...here it is:

  

  

  

  
 Have not hooked it up yet but will be trying it out on what I have here. note3, MX11, desktop (WIN764), and my Android Tablet.  We'll see how it does.
 First though I will test it for the issue they said it might have.


----------



## labjr

I've used Sonic Research Turbo Tuners since the beginning. They make the best handheld musical instrument tuner I've ever used. And I also use traditional strobe tuners. Very reasonably priced and made in USA. Their very first product was great. Every feature was well thought out and I've had no technical issues or wished it was better or more accurate. Roger is a brilliant engineer. An absolute perfectionist, I think. I own two and have recommended them to countless musicians.
  
https://www.turbo-tuner.com/


----------



## qqexpress

jason stoddard said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A quick heads up: we have a part contamination problem in Fulla production, so we are temporarily halting orders. I expect we'll have it worked out by 12/10, as it is a simple problem.
> 
> ...


 
 Hm, I ordered the full last Friday, so I guess it will also be a part of the units that need to be corrected. If it isn't an issue would it be possible for you to use expedited shipping via USPS (heading home soon for the holidays and want to get the fulla some time this week). Although requesting it here instead of through your websites contact is a bit much. Sorry.


----------



## rmullins08

labjr said:


> I've used Sonic Research Turbo Tuners since the beginning. They make the best handheld musical instrument tuner I've ever used. And I also use traditional strobe tuners. Very reasonably priced and made in USA. Their very first product was great. Every feature was well thought out and I've had no technical issues or wished it was better or more accurate. Roger is a brilliant engineer. An absolute perfectionist, I think. I own two and have recommended them to countless musicians.
> 
> https://www.turbo-tuner.com/


 
 Wrong thread?  Spam?  Can't even tell.


----------



## labjr

rmullins08 said:


> Wrong thread?  Spam?  Can't even tell.


 

 No just pointing out that other companies can make great products in the USA  and sell them for a reasonable price.


----------



## sujitsky

rmullins08 said:


> Just received an e-mail from Schiit, so I assume they were able to determine which shipped units were defective
> 
> 
> "Hello,
> ...


 
  
 I got this too!


----------



## mkozlows

cthalupa said:


> I don't know of a single company out there that never makes mistakes when it comes to initial productions runs on their products, even with extensive QC.


 
  
 Everyone makes mistakes, but Schiit does seem to have a pattern in terms of initial releases of products having a problem, whether it's the infamous Asgard thump, the Asgard 2 hum, or this.
  
 I suspect they are as frustrated by this as anyone (fixing problems isn't cheap, and smug know-it-alls bringing it up for years afterward on forums is even less fun), and to their credit they have done an excellent job of fixing the problems -- but still and all, I don't think I'd rush out at this point to buy a new Schiit product right at its introduction, you know?


----------



## kalrykh

Just got mine, opened it up.  
  
 This Schiit needs to be dehorned like mad.  Edges are seriously sharp on the metal that wraps around the body.
  
 Requires too much power for the Iphone 6 Plus.  I know this was assumed and in the documentation, but some people (like myself) still have hopes and wanted first hand experience.
  
 Does not power my HD650's.
  
 In fact, it doesn't even power my NAD HP50's or anything else I have  
  
 All I get is some kind of static.  It's like picking up a radio station through the braces I had as a kid.
  
 Definitely a defective unit.


----------



## L0SLobos

thegimp said:


> Case in point: Antennagate.


 
 Really incomparable, given that Apple operates on a massive scale exponentially larger than Schiit Audio, so naturally margins for error will be much larger. However, in this situation, I am of the opinion that Schiit handled their mistakes and customer service smoothly, much better than most other audiophile companies are expected to.
  
 Right now I'll hold back on buying the Fulla until they get this problem sorted, and reviews come out.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

mkozlows said:


> Everyone makes mistakes, but Schiit does seem to have a pattern in terms of initial releases of products having a problem, whether it's the infamous Asgard thump, the Asgard 2 hum, or this.
> 
> I suspect they are as frustrated by this as anyone (fixing problems isn't cheap, and smug know-it-alls bringing it up for years afterward on forums is even less fun), and to their credit they have done an excellent job of fixing the problems -- but still and all, I don't think I'd rush out at this point to buy a new Schiit product right at its introduction, you know?


 

 I have to address this misconception. The vast majority of our releases have been trouble-free. Asgard 2 and Fulla are the only recent examples in which we have been bitten.
  
 Apologies for the glitch on the Fulla, but all will be made right.


----------



## AKGunkie

I think the most important thing here is that schiit has displayed transparency with customers that i don't think any other company has ever provided. You know you are dealing with honest people who will not try to shield you from the truth. For a company to be so proactive with a mix-up is what makes me want to buy their products. They did not stand by and do a "silent recall" or any other BS, they immediately addressed the issue and implemented a solution.  
  
 I also think some people are reading the "story of schiit" and thinking that schiit makes quite a few mistakes and constantly has problems with products. These people probably don't realize how many mistakes are made at every other company during development and manufacturing.


----------



## bearFNF

So, no go on the note 3, even with my powered usb hub. it plays music but there is a very loud hum...its a cheap little rocketfish powered of a cheap adjustable universal AC adapter. 
  
 On the PC, both 48 and 96 are garbled with foobar and jriver in waspi event, plays fine in direct sound.
 Android tablet app working so far with no powered hub. But does not like the 48 and 96 files.  does not play the 96 and the 48 is garbled.
  
 I didn't notice the sharp edges until it was just pointed out.
  
 Been using my PS500 so far for testing, sounds pretty good. When using direct sound.
  
 Been listening for about fifteen minutes now and the little Schiit is warming up a little (heat not sound).  Nothing alarming, yet...other than the 48/96 issue.


----------



## Darkened

Quote:


jason stoddard said:


> I have to address this misconception. The vast majority of our releases have been trouble-free. Asgard 2 and Fulla are the only recent examples in which we have been bitten.
> 
> Apologies for the glitch on the Fulla, but all will be made right.


 
  
 It seems that some customers have already been notified about their ordered units being defective, was there a range of s/n that were affected and all of those that received the units were notified? Or is there a chance that even if someone hasn't been notified there's a chance it has the incorrect part as well?
  
 Maybe they were only notified because it was possible to reverse the shipment?
  
 Obviously I'm hoping that my order is part of the fully functional Fullas, but since I live in Canada I'd be really bummed out if I had to ship it back before I leave for the states during the holiday break.
  
 I'm really looking forward to testing these once my AKG K7XX order comes in


----------



## tbish

Just wanted to say that I received my Fulla today (ordered last Thursday) and it is not one of the defective units. It is a LOT smaller than I imagined (only 1.25"x2.5"x0.5") and I can say this little Schiit is powerful! Driving my HiFiMAN RE-400's, I can't turn the knob past 8:00 before reaching ear-bleeding levels. I can definitely say that it sounds better than the headphone jack in my iPhone 5s (connected to a cheap powered usb hub).


----------



## RSVRMAN

akgunkie said:


> I think the most important thing here is that schiit has displayed transparency with customers that i don't think any other company has ever provided. You know you are dealing with honest people who will not try to shield you from the truth. For a company to be so proactive with a mix-up is what makes me want to buy their products. They did not stand by and do a "silent recall" or any other BS, they immediately addressed the issue and implemented a solution.
> 
> I also think some people are reading the "story of schiit" and thinking that schiit makes quite a few mistakes and constantly has problems with products. These people probably don't realize how many mistakes are made at every other company during development and manufacturing.


 
 If you didnt subscribe to the forums. You wouldn't know. Sure its great they are informing a good core of their customers via forum, but that means customers have to search for it.
  
 I have yet to receive an email, nor is it posted on their website. "Production glitch" could mean various things. Out of stock because they are awaiting parts?
  
 Post the actual problem, inform the customers. That is what transparency is. 
  
 Opened mine up and it has horrible screeching feedback through the USB on laptop and both desktops. Going to try work laptop tomorrow and go from there.


----------



## AKGunkie

rsvrman said:


> If you didnt subscribe to the forums. You wouldn't know. Sure its great they are informing a good core of their customers via forum, but that means customers have to search for it.
> 
> I have yet to receive an email, nor is it posted on their website. "Production glitch" could mean various things. Out of stock because they are awaiting parts?
> 
> ...


 

 I didn't order one so I didn't know if any emails were sent
 But the fact that many people knew how to identify the problem before even receiving their unit says enough.
  
 From 2 days ago in this thread:


jason stoddard said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A quick heads up: we have a part contamination problem in Fulla production, so we are temporarily halting orders. I expect we'll have it worked out by 12/10, as it is a simple problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## ToddRaymond

rsvrman said:


> If you didnt subscribe to the forums. You wouldn't know. Sure its great they are informing a good core of their customers via forum, but that means customers have to search for it.
> 
> I have yet to receive an email, nor is it posted on their website. "Production glitch" could mean various things. Out of stock because they are awaiting parts?
> 
> ...




If you read just slightly further down on the Fulla page, it clearly reads, "STATUS: Production glitch. Orders are temporarily suspended. We expect to re-open orders by 12/10." [Edit: I now see you must have read noticed. My bad. I have a bad case of the tired.]

Jason did say that *some* units were affected. Like anything else you buy, if it craps out, go through the proper channels to have it dealt with. Fortunately in this case, that won't be a lost cause, as they will replace it for you (no "your call is important to us..." crap.) You're suggesting that they're avoiding what must be a pain in the tuchus for all involved (they're not), or that they're somehow singling you because they didn't show up on your doorstep to let know that there could be an issue with your unit. That's just silliness.


----------



## RSVRMAN

akgunkie said:


> I didn't order one so I didn't know if any emails were sent
> But the fact that many people knew how to identify the problem before even receiving their unit says enough.
> 
> From 2 days ago in this thread:


 
 Were talking two different points.
  
 They did post on the forum. I pointed that its great that a lot of their customers did get that data. I'm happy they got it fixed. I'm not denying that part.
  
 You said transparency, while I disagreed. 

 I actually have a fulla in my possession. I'm fairly certain mine is defective. (But I'm holding out hope and to do more testing) I have no emails and I referenced their website.
  
 If you had a recall on a vehicle, how would you like it if they posted it only on a Toyota forum only? Sure they acknowledged the problem. But, what if they mailed you the information. Posted it on their website & emailed you. Thats accountability. Thats transparency.
  
 This is ironic as I have an Avalon recall for a converter sitting in my mail today. Just saying they could do more. But, its their business to which it is their decision on how they want to run it.


----------



## money4me247

sooooo... anyone with a working non-defective unit who wants to post an in-depth review?


----------



## RSVRMAN

turdski said:


> If you read just slightly further down on the Fulla page, it clearly reads, "STATUS: Production glitch. Orders are temporarily suspended. We expect to re-open orders by 12/10." [Edit: I now see you must have read noticed. My bad. I have a bad case of the tired.]
> 
> Jason did say that *some* units were affected. Like anything else you buy, if it craps out, go through the proper channels to have it dealt with. Fortunately in this case, that won't be a lost cause, as they will replace it for you (no "your call is important to us..." crap.) You're suggesting that they're avoiding what must be a pain in the tuchus for all involved (they're not), or that they're somehow singling you because they didn't show up on your doorstep to let know that there could be an issue with your unit. That's just silliness.


 
 Quite the contrary. Never stated they are hiding. As I posted earlier. IMO more could have been done.


----------



## jsiegel14072

jason stoddard said:


> I have to address this misconception. The vast majority of our releases have been trouble-free. Asgard 2 and Fulla are the only recent examples in which we have been bitten.
> 
> Apologies for the glitch on the Fulla, but all will be made right.


 
 Right?  Laura sent an email, saying they identified my unit as one containing the "defective" part (shows good trace-ability), She put an intercept for the unit in transit, then notified my, in case it slips through the intercept!
  
 I would say that is a bit above "Right" and on the way to Perfect.
  
 Keep up the good work and sorry for your "Murphy" attack


----------



## bearFNF

Well hooked up to my PC for couple of hours now and it is not getting any warmer (heat wise).  Still sound good.  Gonna switch to the HD800's in a bit to see how they do.


----------



## uqart

@AKGunkie for sure!!! Transparency is my definition of an expert these days and one of the major factors when I buy something. Almost every vendor I have to deal with at work hides the truth and most companies these days know they can get away with it...  
  
 @RSVRMAN can Schiit be better, sure we call can, but I find it really really hard to call out Schiit as from what I can tell they are the best in the audio industry and probably one of the best word wide.
  
 I follow Jason here so I can learn about all audio, not to many people talking about how and why they design any product and the choices they have to make.  And not just audio products!!!
  
  
 Jason or somebody from Schiit has answer all my dumb questions and comments and I don't even own any of their products. I can tell you that one day when one of their products fit my needs I will be there with credit card in hand, and if anybody I know asks me what they should buy my answer is....How much do you want to spend, screw it just look at Schiit.... 
  
 Most of this comes down to trust, and I am going to trust Jason and team more than most anybody else selling me "stuff"   : ) 


 C
  
 PS, I kinda stopped buying most things because of companies lack of transparency, if their web site doesn't answer my question and I can't find an answer with an email or a google search I move on... Schiit is one of the very few companies that I want to give my money to....


----------



## bearFNF

So just got it working with the note3

 Using a powered usb hub with a battery pack for the power.  Sounds pretty good.
  
 also, I just got a reply from my email to Schiit, they will be sending me a new one when it is available, and a return label for the one I have.
 Pretty quick response to my email, literally minutes...as a data point for your discussion.


----------



## atraf

bearfnf said:


> So just got it working with the note3
> 
> Using a powered usb hub with a battery pack for the power.  Sounds pretty good.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't get it, how is everything connected  ?


----------



## rmullins08

atraf said:


> I don't get it, how is everything connected  ?


 

 Rocketfish hub is powered by Anker battery pack
  
 Fulla and Note are connected to the hub (The Note has a white USB OTG adapter, but the usb cable coming out the bottom is black)


----------



## atraf

rmullins08 said:


> Rocketfish hub is powered by Anker battery pack
> 
> Fulla and Note are connected to the hub (The Note has a white USB OTG adapter, but the usb cable coming out the bottom is black)


 
 Thanks, and it doesn't work without the battery?


----------



## bearFNF

NOTE3-OTG-hub
PS500-Fulla - hub
Anker-hub

Does not work without the battery or AC adapter. The AC adapter caused noise. 

It did work from my Asus tablet. Infinity TF700T with dock which has a USB port and battery.


----------



## Robobandit

What a piece of schiit this thing is...
  
 Unfortunately, mine is one of the defective ones.. so I emailed Laura.
  
 Hoping for a speedy and satisfactory resolution to the problem, though I have little doubt that I'll get exactly that.
  
 It does sound good at 44.1khz, though..


----------



## scizzro

I think Schiit is doing a great job in lieu of the production error. I haven't ordered a Fulla yet, as I was waiting for impressions. If I had, I wouldn't be upset about having to send mine back. They admitted to the problem and are offering a fast, free fix. This is the best response a paying customer could ask for.
  
 I'm anxious to hear some reviews and figure out what part of the market they want the Fulla to fall in. Not sure if they just want to have the cheapest portable dac/amp for absolute beginners or something that can compete with things like dragonfly at half the price.


----------



## Johnnyhi

got mine... it has the problem playing 48k files... sending it back to schiit when they resolve the problem... keeping it for now since i'm really enjoying it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 impressions... nice, clean, spacious... getting better...


----------



## bemuse

those pics look amazing, cant wait to get mine, apparently it arrived in my country today


----------



## muaysteve

Someone posted this a while back, but will this kind of cable allow you to cut out the usb hub and just connect the battery and the fulla to your S3?
  
http://www.amazon.com/Micro-Cable-Power-Samsung-AtomicMarket/dp/B009YPYORM?tag=androidcentral00-20


----------



## rmullins08

That does look like it should work.


----------



## hemtmaker

Does the fulla has mini or micro USB jack?


----------



## Robobandit

hemtmaker said:


> Does the fulla has mini or micro USB jack?


 
 It is mini usb


----------



## hemtmaker

Thx


----------



## RLJY

Would this be sufficient to power a HiFiMan HE400 of a desktop ?


----------



## bearFNF

muaysteve said:


> Someone posted this a while back, but will this kind of cable allow you to cut out the usb hub and just connect the battery and the fulla to your S3?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Micro-Cable-Power-Samsung-AtomicMarket/dp/B009YPYORM?tag=androidcentral00-20




I'll get one of them and see what happens.


----------



## muziq

This.


----------



## Pirakaphile

Looks like a cute little dude. I might get one someday, though I wouldn't mind getting one of the defective ones for less than advertised, since I don't really use anything over 16/44.1.  DEAL, GIMME A DEAL


----------



## atomicbob

bearfnf said:


> On the PC, both 48 and 96 are garbled with foobar and jriver in waspi event, plays fine in direct sound.
> Android tablet app working so far with no powered hub. But does not like the 48 and 96 files.  does not play the 96 and the 48 is garbled.


 
 This is the same behavior as I observe:
  
 1. direct sound - all sample rates and bit depths work when windows internal mixer sample rate converts to 44 or 88K.
 2. ASIO4ALL - crackling at 48 and 96 KHz only
 3. kernel streaming - crackling at 48 and 96 KHz - stops shortly after play start for 24 bit - runs for 16 bit
 4. WASAPI - crackling at 48 and 96 KHz only
  
 Other than 48 and 96 KHz the fulla I have plays fine.


----------



## GearMe

pirakaphile said:


> Looks like a cute little dude. I might get one someday, though I wouldn't mind getting one of the defective ones for less than advertised, since I don't really use anything over 16/44.1.  DEAL, GIMME A DEAL




Nice idea! Instead of 'B' Stock...'C' stock 

Solves all sorts of problems...could replace my little $39 HiFiMan - HM101 that I keep in my laptop bag (also just a 16 bit solution)


----------



## Pirakaphile

gearme said:


> Nice idea! Instead of 'B' Stock...'C' stock
> 
> Solves all sorts of problems...could replace my little $39 HiFiMan - HM101 that I keep in my laptop bag (also just a 16 bit solution)


 
  
 Item may function incorrectly, come with missing or incorrect pieces, and comes with only a ONE YEAR warranty. Buy at your own risk.


----------



## wnmnkh

atomicbob said:


> bearfnf said:
> 
> 
> > On the PC, both 48 and 96 are garbled with foobar and jriver in waspi event, plays fine in direct sound.
> ...


 
  
 Direct sound works on all sample rates and bit depths because it converts all samples into a certain sample that was set by control panel for Sound in Windows, which is mostly 16/44.1 (CD-quality)


----------



## bearFNF

wnmnkh said:


> Direct sound works on all sample rates and bit depths because it converts all samples into a certain sample that was set by control panel for Sound in Windows, which is mostly 16/44.1 (CD-quality)



I thought that might be what was going on. Thanks.


----------



## Phishin Phool

muziq said:


> This.


 
 ROFLMAO


----------



## atomicbob

wnmnkh said:


> Direct sound works on all sample rates and bit depths because it converts all samples into a certain sample that was set by control panel for Sound in Windows, which is mostly 16/44.1 (CD-quality)


 
 Ah, thank-you. I did not know that about direct sound. I just found the panel and tested it. direct sound runs its own sample rate converter. When set for 88K the fulla still worked fine. Set for 48 / 96 and the sound becomes garbled and crackly. Also verified DS behavior with Auralic Vega which displays the input sample rate.


----------



## kalrykh

I wish I could record this and play it back for you guys.  It's hilarious.  Everything's the same frequency.   
  
 Edit: removed the quote as I changed what I was wanting to say 
  
 Edit again  If I downsample (right word?) to 44.1, everything sounds great on my HD650's.  No problems powering these things, but I haven't put it through anything bass heavy.


----------



## rebelinho

I have a few albums in 24/192 flac, not due to the need of it but because I can't get them in 16/48 or anything else. If go to the control panel on W7, Sound, etc, and change the sound to 16/96, for example, will Foobar play it in 16/96 and, therefore, Fulla play it too? Or do I need to do some more stuff to downsample my audio files?


----------



## Defiant00

rebelinho said:


> I have a few albums in 24/192 flac, not due to the need of it but because I can't get them in 16/48 or anything else. If go to the control panel on W7, Sound, etc, and change the sound to 16/96, for example, will Foobar play it in 16/96 and, therefore, Fulla play it too? Or do I need to do some more stuff to downsample my audio files?



If you're using DirectSound (primary sound driver in foobar) then yeah, that's all there is to it.

Personally I'd recommend using 24 bit over 16 bit though. "Converting" from 16 to 24 bit doesn't change any of the actual data (it's just an extra 8 bits of padding along with the original data sample), and if the Fulla behaves like the Modi, noise floor is noticeably lower in 24 bit mode.


----------



## sujitsky

Received mine today but since it is one of the affected units, will be going back.


----------



## sunwolf

Are any units non-defective? It sounds like they're all defective....


----------



## swspiers

Mine is defective as well. Part of the fun and excitement of buying within minutes of release!


----------



## rebelinho

defiant00 said:


> If you're using DirectSound (primary sound driver in foobar) then yeah, that's all there is to it.
> 
> Personally I'd recommend using 24 bit over 16 bit though. "Converting" from 16 to 24 bit doesn't change any of the actual data (it's just an extra 8 bits of padding along with the original data sample), and if the Fulla behaves like the Modi, noise floor is noticeably lower in 24 bit mode.


 
  
 Alright, thanks for the info


----------



## timkwhite

akgunkie said:


> I don't have the fulla, but I have a Surface RT, and with a simple USB 2.0 hub i could power a 2TB Seagate external Hard-drive and another flash drive. I was also able to view them both at the same time and transfer files from one to the other directly. I'm hoping this means i'll be able to play files from my Hard drive to the fulla with the USB hub. I've read that the RT has audio out through USB capabilities and another user said that he would test it when his arrives.


 
  
 AKGunkie,
  
 My (defective) Fulla arrived yesterday and I have tested it with my PC, Laptop, Surface Pro and Surface RT. My unit is suffering from the incorrectly implemented 48x oscillator, so I will need to revisit my tests when my new unit arrives. Here is what I found.
  
 PC/Laptop - works without issue.
 Surface Pro - works without issue.
 Surface RT - NEEDS a POWERED USB hub. It will not initialize without a powered hub. I believe the RT's USB port is limited in power (as are many other low power devices) and apparently the Fulla draws too much power for it to operate properly. With a hub it works perfectly, though as another poster indicated, the USB hub introduced a ton of noise. Granted the hub I had was most likely a USB 1.0 version and was about 10 or more years old (score 1 for the junk drawer of remanded electronics). A modern, quality USB hub should be better at reducing the noise.
  
 So, if as you indicated you are going to use it with a USB hub with a external drive, flash drive and the Fulla, as long as it has its own power supply, you should be just fine.
  
 Hope this helps. When I receive my replacement unit I will give you an update whether it works without the hub or if it is still required. My hunch is that it will still need a hub to work with the RT, but I have been wrong many, many times before. Just ask my wife.
  
 -Tim


----------



## AKGunkie

timkwhite said:


> AKGunkie,
> 
> My (defective) Fulla arrived yesterday and I have tested it with my PC, Laptop, Surface Pro and Surface RT. My unit is suffering from the incorrectly implemented 48x oscillator, so I will need to revisit my tests when my new unit arrives. Here is what I found.
> 
> ...


 

 Darn,  the hub I have is actually a non-powered hub. I wonder what the power draw on the fulla is, I can power a 2TB external portable Seagate no problem.  I mostly want the fulla for when I'm at my girlfriends when ill have my laptop, so ill probably get one regardless. I'll try to look into what the RT can do and what my Hard drive draws. Maybe the oscillator is affecting the current or voltage draw.


----------



## mejoshua

Can someone with the fulla comment on the sound say on the 16/44.1 cd tracks? no one seemed to have offered impressions but a few words.


----------



## timkwhite

akgunkie said:


> Darn,  the hub I have is actually a non-powered hub. I wonder what the power draw on the fulla is, I can power a 2TB external portable Seagate no problem.  I mostly want the fulla for when I'm at my girlfriends when ill have my laptop, so ill probably get one regardless. I'll try to look into what the RT can do and what my Hard drive draws. Maybe the oscillator is affecting the current or voltage draw.


 
  
 I would agree that the oscillator could be causing some issues, but as it works with everything else, I am less than hopeful. But like I said, I have been wrong before.
  
 Finding specs on USB power from hardware manufactures is difficult at best and Microsoft is especially good at dumping down the specs. Don't get me wrong, I love my surface's but some of MS's decisions are baffling to say the least.
  
 Good luck and I will report back when I have my new Fulla.


----------



## AKGunkie

timkwhite said:


> I would agree that the oscillator could be causing some issues, but as it works with everything else, I am less than hopeful. But like I said, I have been wrong before.
> 
> Finding specs on USB power from hardware manufactures is difficult at best and Microsoft is especially good at dumping down the specs. Don't get me wrong, I love my surface's but some of MS's decisions are baffling to say the least.
> 
> Good luck and I will report back when I have my new Fulla.


 
 Yeah, i couldn't find anything on it. I'm doubtful but hoping for the best.


----------



## adamaley

Enjoying the Schiit out of this Fulla. I'm testing this for a fellow Head-Fier, and although it is defective, I am enjoying how it's making music out of my LCD-3s using 16/44.1 files. I've had the LCD-3s since last Monday, but since my Bottlehead Crack cracks at the sight of the LCD-3s, I haven't used it at all until today. The LCD-3s are being manhandled by this little monster. Obviously it isn't the last word in detail, the lowest octave or imaging, but it surely sings. The tone is spot on with this little bugger, and once you plug it into its cousin from another mother, the Wyrd, the schiit just hits the fan and splatters all over the walls. Now, I am not saying this mini mite could solve all your audio woes, however, it will cause you none (well, aside from staticky noise at the wrong sample rates, lol). 
  
 I'm impressed with the power this thing has, and to think I was second guessing whether a Bottlehead S.E.X could drive the LCD-3s earlier this week. Hopefully, I can convince the owner of the Fulla to RMA it and keep it, but, regardless, I'll be getting one for myself.


----------



## gikigill

OT but the SEX drives LCD3 happily and pretty much everything else too.


----------



## adamaley

Yeah, if the S.E.X doesn't do a satisfactory job, it really needs to be ashamed of itself especially after what this little pen drive has been up to this night. I doubt it won't do the business though.


----------



## doublea71

So, this or the Fiio E17? Will be used for Mad Dogs and Miracles.


----------



## Phishin Phool

When announced I really thought this was just what I needed but actually what I need is something like this that can be plugged into a phone or tablet and work 'on-the-go'. I respect the schiit guys and will probably grab one of these eventually (when the kinks are worked out) as a dac/amp combo for $79 with a real potentiometer is a great deal. For now with the "features" this offers I think the Modi-Magni would work better for me and another fiio or cmoy for on the go stuff. 
  
 It is the 10th and so far the fulla is not back 'in stock' on the Schiit website perhaps the hold will be lifted by the end of day. One of these may work well for my daughter at college and would fit in a X-mas stocking quite nicely.


----------



## atomicbob

Dec 10th was probably their best estimate based on input from component and fabrication vendors. A few unscrupulous vendors have been known to drop a done deal and sell already sold components to someone else at a higher price, last minute. Of course this practice (of only a few) can really hurt small companies such as Schiit.


----------



## muziq

Received Fulla and want to love it, but...first, it's got the glitch.  If I were still listening to a lot of laptop electronic music, it would be perfect.  But I'm not.  On my 16/44.1 stuff, it sounds pretty nice with my CT-500 Pros.  There's a little noise and some pot-scratch, but once the volume is set it's very nice.
  
 My second problem, which I've also sent to Schiit, is that Fulla doesn't work without a powered USB hub on my 2009 MBP running Mavericks.  HOWEVER, it will run without a powered USB hub on my office laptop, a 2012 MBP running Yosemite.  Assuming there aren't any huge hardware differences between the two MBPs (which may be a bad assumption), could it really be the OS that's jacking with power port management?  
  
 Anyone else with the Fulla and a MBP, what OS are you running and are you having to use a powered hub to get Fulla working?


----------



## BabyWrinkles

> ...a 2012 MBP running Yosemite.  Assuming there aren't any huge hardware differences between the two MBPs (which may be a bad assumption), could it really be the OS that's jacking with power port management?


 
  
 Yes - the newer MBPs have higher-power USB ports, specifically due to the higher power demands of iOS devices. I'm not sure where the cutover happened, and I don't think it's all software, there were some hardware changes too.
  
 MIGHT be worth an updated on your 2009 MBP to Yosemite, unless you've a specific reason not to.
  
  
 On an overarching note... I just picked up my first "real" pair of headphones (Got in on the Massdrop AKG K7XX deal) and am looking forwards to getting something like this to power them, as currently I've no amp at all. Really curious to see if this wins out over something like the Audioengine D1+ or the FiiO E10k - or is even in the same category.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quick update:
  
 There were far fewer Fullas with the correct oscillator than we expected, and rework is also more difficult.
  
 Swap-outs of bad Fullas will begin tomorrow. If yours has a problem, and you have not contacted laura@schiit.com, please do so and we will get you taken care of as soon as practicable, with a replacement Fulla and a prepaid shipper for sending the other one back.
  
 However, ordering will remain closed until we can have enough stock to get ahead of the problem.
  
 Sorry for the bad news. 
  
 All the best,
 Jason


----------



## bearFNF

Hmmm, is it a surface mount part or parts you are replacing?  Been there done that, it does take time.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

bearfnf said:


> Hmmm, is it a surface mount part or parts you are replacing?  Been there done that, it does take time.


 

 Yes, a 3.2 x 2.5mm oscillator.


----------



## qqexpress

So what should we be expecting for estimated ship dates for orders already placed?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

qqexpress said:


> So what should we be expecting for estimated ship dates for orders already placed?


 

 Shooting for Monday.


----------



## rmullins08

jason stoddard said:


> Quick update:
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


 
  
 I guess my late catching of the release paid off somewhat.  Laura was able to recall my FedEx order before it got to me (just barely).  That little package is going to have quite the fedex tracking log from CA to NY and back again.


----------



## bearFNF

jason stoddard said:


> Yes, a 3.2 x 2.5mm oscillator.


 

 Hopefully you have a good de-soldering station, makes the job a lot easier. I used a hot air station that was real nice, It had a built in suction tube to lift the part off the board just as the solder melted.  But it can be done with an iron too, but not as much fun and puts more heat into the board.


----------



## AKGunkie

Would think work to power the fulla and act as a hub?
  
 http://smile.amazon.com/RAVPower-FileHub-Wireless-External-sharing/dp/B00INMB23Q/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1418274407&sr=8-14&keywords=external+battery+usb+hub


----------



## bemuse

Mine arrived today, could someone tell me a way to properly check if mine is affected or not?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
  
 Sorry for silly question.


----------



## AKGunkie

bemuse said:


> Mine arrived today, could someone tell me a way to properly check if mine is affected or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just try to play 24 bit audio, it will sound really bad if I've been reading correctly. Standard CD quality should sound fine though.


----------



## bemuse

Just tried a 96khz/24bit audio file and it plays perfectly fine, am i one of the lucky ones?


----------



## JoelT

akgunkie said:


> Just try to play 24 bit audio, it will sound really bad if I've been reading correctly. Standard CD quality should sound fine though.


 
 Yeah, It will essentially sound like static of sorts. There will be no question. Yes, redbook sounds good.
  


bemuse said:


> Just tried a 96khz/24bit audio file and it plays perfectly fine, am i one of the lucky ones?


 
 Sounds like it. I wasn't


----------



## bemuse

And on that note, im loving this little schiit.


----------



## mejoshua

care to give more detail in your impressions? and comparisons would be useful too


----------



## bemuse

mejoshua said:


> care to give more detail in your impressions? and comparisons would be useful too


 
 Sorry this is the first amp i've bought and still trying to learn so any analysis would be most likely useless


----------



## D126

Fulla or Magni/Modi combo?


----------



## bearFNF

bemuse said:


> Just tried a 96khz/24bit audio file and it plays perfectly fine, am i one of the lucky ones?



What music player? What output method? If you are using direct sound it will not show the problem. WASAPI event or ASIO output will show you if there is a problem. Also, i don't think the bit depth matters it is the sample rate that you need to check. The file needs to be recorded at 48kHz or 96kHz. Read the last few pages of the thread to see more on this.



Spoiler: More than you ever wanted to know about sample rate and bit depth by The Tweak



It is actually a pretty good read. http://tweakheadz.com/16-bit-vs-24-bit-audio/


----------



## DSNORD

Hey, Jason.
  
 Just wondering about the *item* *cost* of that tiny oscillator giving you and all such a wonderful headache. Been there and done that. Amazing how the smallest detail can at times be such an enormous deal.
  
 Totally loving my G/M/LCD-X as my first foray into headphone audio. Love the book. Wednesday has become a favorite day.


----------



## Defiant00

d126 said:


> Fulla or Magni/Modi combo?


 
  
 For what cans, and how portable do you need it to be?


----------



## Phishin Phool

akgunkie said:


> Just try to play 24 bit audio, it will sound really bad if I've been reading correctly. Standard CD quality should sound fine though.


 
 Clarification - it isn't the 24 bit depth that is the issue I believe it is the 48 or 96 sampling rates that  are affected


----------



## Nosgis

Has anyone tried the Fulla with the HE-400i?


----------



## bearFNF

phishin phool said:


> Clarification - it isn't the 24 bit depth that is the issue I believe it is the 48 or 96 sampling rates that  are affected



Correct.


----------



## swspiers

nosgis said:


> Has anyone tried the Fulla with the HE-400i?


 

 Yes.  It's a very solid pairing.  But then again, the 400i is pretty easy to drive.  Still, it was pretty impressive.


----------



## omnicloud

Anyone with the Fulla can try it with IEMs sensitive to hiss? I need a transportable solution with laptops and the E07k has noticeable hiss.


----------



## zerodeefex

omnicloud said:


> Anyone with the Fulla can try it with IEMs sensitive to hiss? I need a transportable solution with laptops and the E07k has noticeable hiss.




Its super quiet.


----------



## RSVRMAN

omnicloud said:


> Anyone with the Fulla can try it with IEMs sensitive to hiss? I need a transportable solution with laptops and the E07k has noticeable hiss.




Volume control is very very small. I have ciem quad drivers and at 9:00 its loud. I put it to 10 and my ears bled. If you accidentally turn it to max I have no doubt it would fry them. Jusy be careful.


----------



## bemuse

bearfnf said:


> What music player? What output method? If you are using direct sound it will not show the problem. WASAPI event or ASIA output will show you if there is a problem. Also, i don't think the bit depth matters it is the sample rate that you need to check. The file needs to be recorded at 48kHz or 96kHz. Read the last few pages of the thread to see more on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks mate, i changed it to WASAPI and the clip i was testing was indeed garbled, have sent an email to laura.


----------



## D126

defiant00 said:


> For what cans, and how portable do you need it to be?


 
 Looking to get AKG712 Pros in the future, but currently using Sennheiser PC360s... It would be used with a laptop, but I suppose I'd be willing to lug around the Modi/Magni if I were going to a friend's house/in my room... How big of a sound difference is it? I already have a Steelseries USB Soundcard (not the exact same I know), so what I'm really looking to see is if the SQ will take a hit going to the Fulla vs Modi/Magni.


----------



## AKGunkie

d126 said:


> Looking to get AKG712 Pros in the future, but currently using Sennheiser PC360s... It would be used with a laptop, but I suppose I'd be willing to lug around the Modi/Magni if I were going to a friend's house/in my room... How big of a sound difference is it? I already have a Steelseries USB Soundcard (not the exact same I know), so what I'm really looking to see is if the SQ will take a hit going to the Fulla vs Modi/Magni.


 
 I have the 712s and i am looking to get the fulla soonish and a magni/modi combo (or maybe asgard/bitfrost) I will try to remember to post back about it but it won't be until the new year at the earliest.


----------



## bearFNF

omnicloud said:


> Anyone with the Fulla can try it with IEMs sensitive to hiss? I need a transportable solution with laptops and the E07k has noticeable hiss.


 

 It is very quiet.  as has been mentioned bring your 'A' game when it comes to volume control.  With my Roxannes it is what, a 1/16th of a turn, at most, to listenable levels and a smidge more to too loud and not much further to pain, there goes the ear drums....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 It's a little bright but not too bad, and has decent low end, also.  Very clean, no hiss that I can detect.  Running off my PC.  If I stop the music and crank it I do hear some noise, but that would liquefy my brain if I were to hit play at that volume level.
  
 HD800's sound nice, need about a 1/4 turn for listening level 1/3 turn for LOUD, 1/2 turn for way too loud.  Again a little bright, bass is good.  very clean, no noise that I can hear.


----------



## cm-mtb

Does anyone have any thoughts on how this compares to the Fiio E10K, beyond the obvious line out capability of the E10K? This Schiit is more powerful, but I would be using either one with my Westone 4, so I think they both would have ample power.


----------



## Hunter220

I am hoping they have the Fulla back in stock soon hoping to have one before the holidays.


----------



## mejoshua

Does the Fulla work out of an MBA?


----------



## sujitsky

mejoshua said:


> Does the Fulla work out of an MBA?




my wife is a MBA and Fulla seemed to work with her "p

I'll get my coat ....


----------



## bearFNF

sujitsky said:


> my wife *is a MBA* and Fulla seemed to work with her "p
> 
> I'll get my coat?....



So you're married to a MBA?


----------



## Quelch

jason stoddard said:


> Shooting for Monday.


 

 Ordered mine on December 7th
 Would I be right in thinking that mine has not been shipped and wont be until they have all been fixed
 So I don't need to worry about getting a faulty one ?
  
 My sympathy for the problems you're having with this lovely little device


----------



## sujitsky

so listening to the Fulla right now. Man, these are powerful! running my DT990 250 ohm to great volume off only like a 10-15% move of the volume knob


----------



## omnicloud

Thanks for the info. It's been very helpful! The pot range is concerning as all my headphones are high efficiency. But low noise floor is the highest priority for me.

Does anyone know any dongle type DAC/amps that would be suitable? I've been also looking at the Dragonfly and DacMagic XS as well.


----------



## hoshiyomi

sujitsky said:


> so listening to the Fulla right now. Man, these are powerful! running my DT990 250 ohm to great volume off only like a 10-15% move of the volume knob




How is the pot tracking at low volume ranges? Any noticeable channel imbalances?


----------



## adamaley

A fellow headfier noticed this and it took me a while to notice it as well. It only occurs at low volume, and doesn't seem to occur all the time. It usually happens when you start to play music through it when the volume is all the way off, not when you set it to zero while a signal is already going through it. It wasn't too much of an issue for me to ever worry about it though.


----------



## sujitsky

hoshiyomi said:


> How is the pot tracking at low volume ranges? Any noticeable channel imbalances?


 
  
 no channel imbalances so far. Having said that, mine is a defective unit (the oscillator issue) and I am waiting to receive my replacement.


----------



## adamaley

It is worth pointing out that the one I have here also has the oscillator issue. The owner is yet to return it.


----------



## kalrykh

Just curious...were there any units that were sent out that weren't defective?


----------



## tbish

kalrykh said:


> Just curious...were there any units that were sent out that weren't defective?


 

 My Fulla is working just fine.
  
 What do the defective units sound like when playing higher bitrate files?


----------



## sujitsky

tbish said:


> My Fulla is working just fine.
> 
> What do the defective units sound like when playing higher bitrate files?


 
  
 while it plays both 16 and 24 bit files (44.1 khz) well, try any files which are 48khz or 96khz.... you will know from the garbled sound


----------



## tbish

sujitsky said:


> while it plays both 16 and 24 bit files (44.1 khz) well, try any files which are 48khz or 96khz.... you will know from the garbled sound


 

 You mean it's distorted or that it turns the sound into headphone-destroying noise? I'm having no issues with any of the bitrates, thankfully.


----------



## bearFNF

tbish said:


> You mean it's distorted or that it turns the sound into headphone-destroying noise? I'm having no issues with any of the bitrates, thankfully.


 
 Gets distorted garbled up.
  
 Are you using WASAPI output? It will not show up with DS (direct sound).


----------



## tbish

bearfnf said:


> Gets distorted garbled up.
> 
> Are you using WASAPI output? It will not show up with DS (direct sound).


 

 Well that changes things... Being on a Mac, I had no idea there were different sound rendering methods or what the difference is between them. I had played through iTunes and VLC at all bitrates without issues, but to test the theory, I downloaded Audirvana just to see how the Fulla would react. It definitely garbles the sound when playing through it. I obviously have a lot to learn about digital audio, like what exactly is being passed to the DAC when I hit play, which system is best, and why.
  
 Edit: So I discovered that everything I was playing through iTunes and VLC was being downsampled to 44.1kHz. I also learned about the Audio MIDI Setup utility built into the OS that allows me to change the output rate to whatever rate(s) the DAC supports. Why iTunes doesn't change it automatically based on the file being played is beyond my understanding.


----------



## swspiers

tbish said:


> Well that changes things... Being on a Mac, I had no idea there were different sound rendering methods or what the difference is between them. I had played through iTunes and VLC at all bitrates without issues, but to test the theory, I downloaded Audirvana just to see how the Fulla would react. It definitely garbles the sound when playing through it. I obviously have a lot to learn about digital audio, like what exactly is being passed to the DAC when I hit play, which system is best, and why.
> 
> Edit: So I discovered that everything I was playing through iTunes and VLC was being downsampled to 44.1kHz. I also learned about the Audio MIDI Setup utility built into the OS that allows me to change the output rate to whatever rate(s) the DAC supports. Why iTunes doesn't change it automatically based on the file being played is beyond my understanding.


 

 Welcome to the learning curve of digital/computer audio!


----------



## the Ortherion

tbish said:


> Well that changes things... Being on a Mac, I had no idea there were different sound rendering methods or what the difference is between them. I had played through iTunes and VLC at all bitrates without issues, but to test the theory, I downloaded Audirvana just to see how the Fulla would react. It definitely garbles the sound when playing through it. I obviously have a lot to learn about digital audio, like what exactly is being passed to the DAC when I hit play, which system is best, and why.
> 
> Edit: So I discovered that everything I was playing through iTunes and VLC was being downsampled to 44.1kHz. I also learned about the Audio MIDI Setup utility built into the OS that allows me to change the output rate to whatever rate(s) the DAC supports. Why iTunes doesn't change it automatically based on the file being played is beyond my understanding.


 

 Audirvana is a great piece of software. Well worth the money.


----------



## Alje

Please cancel my Fulla order #22628 (have also emailed laura@schiit)
 Lost all my faith and trust in your company, i guess the clue really is in the name


----------



## Uberclocked

alje said:


> Lost all my faith and trust in your company, i guess the clue really is in the name


 
 EDIT:
 Took a look at your other posts, found out why you were pissed.  You shouldn't really be angry at all though.  You think other companies give you a heads-up when buying a product that they're going to release a new one soon?  Think again.
 However, this might calm you down a bit (this was posted 15 minutes before you made your post here, so please start actually paying attention to threads instead of just ranting):


jason stoddard said:


> Yes, anyone who purchased within 15 days of the announcement should contact us before they flip their lid. I would have thought that would be obvious, sorry that it wasn't.


 
 No other company I know of does anything like that either.
 Oh yeah, posting the same thing on every Schiit thread *is not* going to help you.
  
???
Schiit is a great company, don't know what you're talking about.
And if it's just this one incident with the Fulla having problems playing 96 khz files, then you really shouldn't be saying that. Nothing (that I know of) has happened with them like that in the past.


----------



## scizzro

alje said:


> Please cancel my Fulla order #22628 (have also emailed laura@schiit)
> Lost all my faith and trust in your company, i guess the clue really is in the name


 
 You need to calm down. Attacking them is not going to help your case. The guys at Schiit are really helpful.
  
 Schiit is a great company that puts out amazing quality equipment for the price. If you stop doing business with them, that's your own loss.
  
 What happened to you has happened to me personally, and probably every other person on this forum. It's just how it goes in this business. But you have a chance of getting an order swap. Talk to Laura through email and see what she says before cancelling your orders.


----------



## Uberclocked

scizzro said:


> You need to calm down. Attacking them is not going to help your case. The guys at Schiit are really helpful.
> 
> Schiit is a great company that puts out amazing quality equipment for the price. If you stop doing business with them, that's your own loss.
> 
> What happened to you has happened to me personally, and probably every other person on this forum. It's just how it goes in this business. But you have a chance of getting an order swap. Talk to laura through email and see what she says before cancelling your orders.


 
 Read my post above.
 He's not angry at Schiit because of the problems with the Fulla.
 He's just angry because they released the Magni 2/Modi 2 right before he purchased the first generations.


----------



## scizzro

uberclocked said:


> Read my post above.
> He's not angry at Schiit because of the problems with the Fulla.
> He's just angry because they released the Magni 2/Modi 2 right before he purchased the first generations.


 
 Yeah, I know. I saw his same post in every Schiit thread.


----------



## kalrykh

alje said:


> Please cancel my Fulla order #22628 (have also emailed laura@schiit)
> Lost all my faith and trust in your company, i guess the clue really is in the name


 
 Why the hell would you post this here? 
  
 Does this look like the Schiit customer service forum?


----------



## Rave77

Would the fulla be much of an improvement over an fiio E07K used with the fidelio X2.


----------



## bearFNF

tbish said:


> Well that changes things... Being on a Mac, I had no idea there were different sound rendering methods or what the difference is between them. I had played through iTunes and VLC at all bitrates without issues, but to test the theory, I downloaded Audirvana just to see how the Fulla would react. It definitely garbles the sound when playing through it. I obviously have a lot to learn about digital audio, like what exactly is being passed to the DAC when I hit play, which system is best, and why.
> 
> Edit: So I discovered that everything I was playing through iTunes and VLC was being downsampled to 44.1kHz. I also learned about the Audio MIDI Setup utility built into the OS that allows me to change the output rate to whatever rate(s) the DAC supports. Why iTunes doesn't change it automatically based on the file being played is beyond my understanding.


 

 Yeah, I'm still learning about this stuff, too.
  
 I will say the Fulla does drive a clean and powerful signal.  CIEM's to HD800's.  Will be a nice addition to my transportable rigs (tablet or laptop).  Maybe even the phone once I get the power supply sorted.


----------



## sunwolf

alje said:


> Please cancel my Fulla order #22628 (have also emailed laura@schiit)
> Lost all my faith and trust in your company, i guess the clue really is in the name



Great, this means the rest of us will get bumped up one position in line.  

I hope you find a politically-correct, giant corporation with Chinese-made, mass-produced products marked up 200% that you can place more faith and trust in.


----------



## nedifer

alje said:


> Please cancel my Fulla order #22628 (have also emailed laura@schiit)
> Lost all my faith and trust in your company, i guess the clue really is in the name


 
  
 I agree with other posters that you should reconsider your position.  If your issue is the problem with the first release of Fulla, had you bought a similar product through conventional channels you would probably have to spend hours researching the problem on the Internet and on one or more phone calls with the manufacturers customer support line just to find out that there was a problem with the release, much less replace the product (as opposed to Schiit very publicly announcing the problem and putting out the word that customers should contact them for replacement.)
  
 If your issue is that they just released new products right after you ordered the first generation--again, had you bought a similar product through conventional means you would be at the mercy of the vendor (not the manufacturer) as to whether or not you'd be able to return the product at all.  In contrast, Schiit has long provided a 15-day return policy but they proactively reached out to publicly reiterate their replacement policy just to make sure that everyone who might have ordered understood their options. It is very rare for companies to do this.
  
 Personally, when I encounter a company that is so open about occasional problems with their products and so proactive in trying to solve those problems and keep their customers happy, my confidence in the company goes up, not down.  The kind of situations you seem to be angry about (problems encountered in the initial release of a product and/or new models being released shortly after purchasing the original one) happen all the time.  We just don't hear about them because most companies try to keep those situations and customers' reactions under wraps (if not actively stonewall initial reports until there's overwhelming evidence that they not only have a problem on their hands but that their stonewalling is turning into a customer service disaster).  Examples abound on the Internet.  Here's one example from the camera industry:
  
 http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/d600-apology-and-clear.html
  
 For my part, I am going to order a Fulla as soon as Schiit re-opens the queue.  I am confident that they are going to resolve this issue and that, should they encounter any other issues with the product during its generous warranty period, they will stand behind the product and make it right.
  
 Oh, and about that warranty:  most companies consider a one year warranty generous, leaving a giant aftermarket to their vendors for capturing additional profits by selling expensive extended warranties that most people who buy them will never use.  Schiit's up front 5 year warranty is exemplary, especially when their products are already so inexpensive in comparison to many of their competitors'. 
  
 The Fulla is all that I can afford these days, pinched by the cost of raising two small boys.  But I am thankful that they are trying to help us poor bottom feeding audiophile wannabees find good products at the low end that can tide us over until better times.  And I certainly hope that someday I will be able to afford some of their higher tier products.  But I'm not a starry-eyed fanboy, either--I always do a lot of research before purchasing a product and carefully consider my options.  I will say, however, that their openness, their proactive engagement with their customers, and their generous warranty are all factors that I weigh when making a purchasing decision and weigh heavily in their favor.


----------



## rmullins08

uberclocked said:


> EDIT:
> Took a look at your other posts, found out why you were pissed.  You shouldn't really be angry at all though.  You think other companies give you a heads-up when buying a product that they're going to release a new one soon?  Think again.


 
  
 Feel like I have been getting deja vu after seeing his same post in multiple threads.  He might do well to read the last chapter on upgrades.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/4035#post_11097260


----------



## bearFNF

nedifer said:


>


 

 Nicely stated.
  
 In case you missed it the Fulla has a one year warranty as opposed to the standard five year...


----------



## nedifer

bearfnf said:


> In case you missed it the Fulla has a one year warranty as opposed to the standard five year...


 
  
 Yes but that, too, is a decent warranty for their cheapest product.  And I'll still say that offering a 5-year warranty up front for any product is very rare--especially so when they don't use it as an opportunity to capture more profits.


----------



## bearFNF

nedifer said:


> Yes but that, too, is a *decent warranty for their cheapest product*.  And I'll still say that offering a 5-year warranty up front for any product is very rare--especially so when they don't use it as an opportunity to capture more profits.


 
 I thought so, too.  I was just making sure you noticed it and that others understood it, too.


----------



## nedifer

bearfnf said:


> I thought so, too.  I was just making sure you noticed it and that others understood it, too.


 
 Thanks!  I appreciate that.


----------



## Darkened

Well I got my Fulla in and it is defective, unfortunately. However, I contacted Schiit and Laura got back to me on a Sunday (awesome) and said that they will be shipping me a new Fulla as soon as they have more units, and because I'm in Canada I don't have to ship my defective one back because it's not worth the shipping costs.
  
 Overall extremely pleased with Schiit's response 
  
 And as for now it works well on my PC and chromebook at 44.1kHz/24bit


----------



## rmullins08

Not a bad deal at all.  Gift it to somebody who would never use a different sample/bit rate.
  
 Just got my e-mail that my replacement unit shipped.


----------



## bearFNF

Got my email about the replacement, also.
  


darkened said:


> Well I got my Fulla in and it is defective, unfortunately. However, I contacted Schiit and Laura got back to me on a Sunday (awesome) and said that they will be shipping me a new Fulla as soon as they have more units, and because I'm in Canada I don't have to ship my defective one back because it's not worth the shipping costs.
> 
> Overall extremely pleased with Schiit's response
> 
> And as for now it works well on my PC and chromebook at 44.1kHz/24bit


 

 Hey, now, would be curious to compare the one you get to keep to the new one, could buy and replace the defective part yourself. (and no I will not be opening up the one I need to send back to them, would not be proper etiquette to do so).
 Would be a fun project, then you could gift it or use it as a fully functioning unit.


----------



## flashbackk

rmullins08 said:


> Just got my e-mail that my replacement unit shipped.


 
  
 Same here


----------



## kalrykh

So I'm late to the party.  Mine just shipped too.


----------



## qqexpress

Are they only shipping out replacement units right now or can those who ordered late expect shipping today as well? For reference i ordered mine on 12/5.


----------



## Darkened

bearfnf said:


> Got my email about the replacement, also.
> 
> 
> Hey, now, would be curious to compare the one you get to keep to the new one, could buy and replace the defective part yourself. (and no I will not be opening up the one I need to send back to them, would not be proper etiquette to do so).
> Would be a fun project, then you could gift it or use it as a fully functioning unit.


 
  
  
 Yeah it absolutely would be. Also that'd definitely be one way to get to learn how to solder haha
  
 I guess I was in a different situation that you may have been.
  
 I didn't receive an email notice saying that my unit is defective so when I tried it out I had my fingers crossed that it would be fully functional.
  
 I have no complaints though otherwise because this is the first time I've ever used a discrete amp/dac so the experience has all been new so far


----------



## bearFNF

qqexpress said:


> Are they only shipping out replacement units right now or can those who ordered late expect shipping today as well? For reference i ordered mine on 12/5.


 
 I would expect it to be a couple days at least before they can catch up.  but I am not sure. I ordered mine 12/4 by the way.


----------



## Johnnyhi

size comparison... and to those who might ask which one is better... the "FULLA"


----------



## Phishin Phool

Any word or speculation when orders will resume??


----------



## scizzro

johnnyhi said:


> size comparison... and to those who might ask which one is better... the "FULLA"


 
 O.o Seriously?


----------



## kongmw

Has there been comparison between the Fulla and the Geek Out yet? 
 Yes I'm aware of the price difference between the models.


----------



## bearFNF

phishin phool said:


> Any word or speculation when orders will resume??


 







12/15 according to the Schiit site... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But seriously, it should be soon I would think...


----------



## rmullins08

Replacements started going out yesterday, so it should be pretty soon.  They are probably just trying to get some stock up before opening the orders again.


----------



## swspiers

I just got an email telling me that the replacement is on the way.


----------



## PoobBubes

Orders are now live! I just placed mine.


----------



## cspirou

I have been obsessively checking the site so I can place my order. Finally!


----------



## nedifer

Me, too.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## illusioned

same for me too, cant wait for it to reach me!


----------



## bemuse

You guys wont be disappointed


----------



## Quelch

Ordered mine on the 7th
 Just been notified mine has been shipped
 Don't know how long it will take to get to Australia
 Then FedEx has to find me here in sub-tropical Queensland where it's Hot,Hot,Hot
 Sheltering in my airconditioned mancave
  
 Thanks everyone for all your enthusiam for this little amp/DAC
 I would never have bought the Fulla without your input
  
 Quelch


----------



## Kanasuke

quelch said:


> Ordered mine on the 7th
> Just been notified mine has been shipped
> Don't know how long it will take to get to Australia
> Then FedEx has to find me here in sub-tropical Queensland where it's Hot,Hot,Hot


 
 Also Aussie here. Just ordered mine today (17th Dec) except I chose cheapest uninsured international shipping. 
 This is my first Amp and first venture into audiophile land so I picked a Sennheiser HD 600 as an all-rounder to go with it (also on its way). Hope it does not disappoint because there's not even  reviews available yet for this unit!


----------



## Rave77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OEFYlfKf8A


----------



## bearFNF

My new Fulla should be here today, that is IF USPS doesn't delay. Will post when I get home and test it.


----------



## muaysteve

Anyone got this running on an android using a battery pack yet?


----------



## Nosgis

I read that the Fulla includes a short USB cable, and I was planning to connect it to my desktop. Will a USB extension cable work, any recommendations for something solid and cheap?


----------



## Tuco1965

Monoprice is an inexpensive choice.


----------



## kalrykh

Edited: As I don't actually know what my issue is, I'm not going to list them here and associate them with the Fulla when it may not actually be the Fulla.


----------



## burnspbesq

akgunkie said:


> it seems like every developer forgets about us windows phone users


 
 That's a real shame.  For both of you.


----------



## bearFNF

My new Fulla is working great on windows desktop and laptop so far.  Sounds just as good as the first one, no clipping like kalryhk has...


----------



## mejoshua

Impressions please?


----------



## 3ternalDr4gon

Can anyone compare this to the FiiO E12A?


----------



## Rave77

fulla v fiio E07K/E17


----------



## nedifer

nosgis said:


> I read that the Fulla includes a short USB cable, and I was planning to connect it to my desktop. Will a USB extension cable work, any recommendations for something solid and cheap?


 

 I think that they recommend using a USB cable that is no longer than 2 feet long.  You can probably safely extend this by using a powered USB hub or their Wyrd product between your computer and the Fulla (i.e., long USB cable from computer to hub/Wyrd, then short cabe from hub/Wyrd to Fulla).


----------



## rmullins08

3ternaldr4gon said:


> Can anyone compare this to the FiiO E12A?


 
  
 Not really a fair comparison:
  
 Fulla is a dac/amp, and the e12a is strictly an amp.
 Fulla is usb powered, e12a is battery powered


----------



## adg4

Can anyone comment on whether the volume knob is really as bad as the guy in the Z Review video makes it out to be?
  
 Also, are the edges of the metal casing really as sharp as he says?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Defiant00

nedifer said:


> I think that they recommend using a USB cable that is no longer than 2 feet long.  You can probably safely extend this by using a powered USB hub or their Wyrd product between your computer and the Fulla (i.e., long USB cable from computer to hub/Wyrd, then short cabe from hub/Wyrd to Fulla).


 
  
 It's actually 2m or less according to the Fulla FAQ.


----------



## nedifer

defiant00 said:


> It's actually 2m or less according to the Fulla FAQ.


 
 Thanks for clarifying.  That's what I get for browsing too quickly...


----------



## burnspbesq

adg4 said:


> Can anyone comment on whether the volume knob is really as bad as the guy in the Z Review video makes it out to be?
> 
> Also, are the edges of the metal casing really as sharp as he says?
> 
> Thanks!


 

 I'd like some of whatever that guy was smoking/injecting/putting up his nose.  The volume control is fine, ergonomically.  Some have reported issues with the volume control having too narrow a range; I respectfully disagree.


----------



## L0SLobos

burnspbesq said:


> *I'd like some of whatever that guy was smoking/injecting/putting up his nose*.  The volume control is fine, ergonomically.  Some have reported issues with the volume control having too narrow a range; I respectfully disagree.


 
 If you respectably disagreed then you wouldn't have written that first sentence. I watched the full video and it was obvious that Schiit cut corners on build quality (and packaging as well) to lower the price; in fact they are honest about it. In the video he clearly had trouble moving the volume knob as it was too small and too shallow to turn easily using your fingers. Unless you have kid-sized hands and fingers, that observation remains true. Additionally, the edges of the Fulla are quite sharp/unergonomic. I would have preferred that Schiit released the Fulla at $99 and not skimped on design and build quality. Until someone else puts out their video review showing what the Fulla is like, his is the only word (and example) that we have of the Schiit Fulla in real life usage.


----------



## bearFNF

No problem here with the volume knob. It could have been knurled. But it moves just fine nice and smooth. Not difficult at all one finger or two. And I don't have "kid size" anything. 

The edges could have been deburred better and the corners could have been rounded off...I have no worries about getting cut...but that's just me.


----------



## adg4

Thanks for all of the feedback. I have a Fulla and Fiio E07 on the way and am eager to figure out which one I'll keep as my first DAC/AMP combo.


----------



## head-hi

So should the next Schiit product be named "Caught"?


----------



## Johnnyhi

bearfnf said:


> No problem here with the volume knob. It could have been knurled. But it moves just fine nice and smooth. Not difficult at all one finger or two. And I don't have "kid size" anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   +1


----------



## Johnnyhi

head-hi said:


> So should the next Schiit product be named "Caught"?


 
 i'm waiting for them to make an amp for speakers the size of asgard...


----------



## 3ternalDr4gon

rmullins08 said:


> Not really a fair comparison:
> 
> Fulla is a dac/amp, and the e12a is strictly an amp.
> Fulla is usb powered, e12a is battery powered


 
 So one dominates the other substantially is what you seem to be saying. Which one is it?
  
 And this can be used with portable devices right, with something like LO to micro USB cable?


----------



## bearFNF

I do have the Fulla working out of my tablet. Had to enable "USB tweak 1" and "Force 1 packet per transfer" options in USB audio player pro. There are some clicking noises every so often. So not the cleanest signal so far. I will have to play around with the settings and see what happens.


----------



## nedifer

bearfnf said:


> No problem here with the volume knob. It could have been knurled. But it moves just fine nice and smooth. Not difficult at all one finger or two. And I don't have "kid size" anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I don't have mine yet (so please take what follows with a grain of salt).  It's coming today, according to USPS but it is a Christmas present from my wife (albeit not a surprise) so I am under strict instructions to not open it until the 25th.  Sigh...  It's worse than if I didn't know I was getting it...
  
 That aside aside, the one thing that did occur to me is that the knob might be hard to operate with gloves or mittens on due to the fact that it isn't knurled.  But then, how many of us are likely to be using it in the snow?  That's just my photographer instincts kicking in.  
  
 Personally, I do appreciate all of the details that Schiit put in to the design of this new product and I am sure that all of the design issues that people are noting (and some complaining about) were trade-offs made to keep the end cost of the product down.  As a constantly cash-poor parent of two, I appreciate that because that cost calculus is the main factor which brought the cost down to the realm of the possible for me.  I will gladly accept those cost saving measures as a result. 
  
 If people want more finish, perhaps looking up the product line might be in order.  Or, if we all vote with our feet, so to speak and make the product highly successful, perhaps down the line Schiit might consider a v.2 or a new higher tier mini-amp/dac combo which incorporates some of the cosmetic design changes people are starting to voice....
  
 I'll have more to say when I am finally allowed to open my new toy (though I will not be able to make any comparative reviews as I only have a pair of Havi B3 Pro 1s to test on it, at least so far).  Sorry!  Send me a spare pair of LCD-3s and I would be happy to send you my opinions, but you might have a hard time prying them back!  
  
 For those irked by speculative posts from people who have never even handled the product they are talking about, my apologies in advance...


----------



## flashbackk

Fedex was good to me today.
  
 I  could live with this just fine....if it was all I had.
  

  
  
 Real nice....both of them
  
 edit.....They are both literally still cold from the trip but I prefer it my fiio e10k which I thought was pretty nice.
  
 I am used to my magni modi......   Hate to become such a fanyboy at my advanced age...


----------



## rebelinho

flashbackk said:


> Fedex was good to me today.
> 
> I  could live with this just fine....if it was all I had.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can't help it, but this was my first thought:


----------



## Johnnyhi

my replacement got here today... 
 no more problems...


----------



## 370lbgorilla

Well, I hope I'm not making a mistake here, but I just ordered a FiiO E10K Olympus 2 HP Amp/DAC from Amazon.ca here in Canada.  I've been reading this thread and struggled on which one to get, but in the end decided on the FiiO because of its reliability track record, and also the way it is laid out ergonomically.  I think I'll prefer the front mounted volume pot, as opposed to the Schiit's top-mounted volume control.
  
 I'll probably end up buying the Fulla as well down the road, but decided to take the safe path for now with the FiiO.
  
 I would be interested in hearing any comparisons between the Fulla, and other amps like the E10K, Dragonfly, Explorer etc...
  
 Allen


----------



## flashbackk

You will like the fiio just fine...    I still use in the bedroom for the lineout/ speakers.


----------



## kalrykh

flashbackk said:


> Fedex was good to me today.
> 
> I  could live with this just fine....if it was all I had.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are those HP50's? You're likely to get 0 benefit from amping them


----------



## flashbackk

You have never heard a laptop soundcard......   the dac alone is quite an improvment.


----------



## Uberclocked

flashbackk said:


> You have never heard a laptop soundcard......   the dac alone is quite an improvment.


 
 He's talking about how the HP50 doesn't really benefit from amping, not how it doesn't benefit from the fulla.  >.<


----------



## flashbackk

Ya they are only 30 ohms or so.... they advertise them for iphones, I think.
 They sound great straight out of my Moto x.
  
 I just thought I'd post em up.
  
 I cannot get my chromebook to recognize the fulla yet.  It is an early one tho.
  
 They drive my hd580's  good, also he400's and dt770's. Sounds great to me.
  
  
  
 edit.....   it does work with my chromebook  
  
 ....and I am stuck on  fulla / nad50 combo wow


----------



## bemuse

My replacement arrived in the mail today aswell


----------



## Seraphi

Has anyone else tried to connect their Fulla with a LightSpeed 2G cable? My computer won't even recognize it.


----------



## PoobBubes

370lbgorilla said:


> Well, I hope I'm not making a mistake here, but I just ordered a FiiO E10K Olympus 2 HP Amp/DAC from Amazon.ca here in Canada.  I've been reading this thread and struggled on which one to get, but in the end decided on the FiiO because of its reliability track record, and also the way it is laid out ergonomically.  I think I'll prefer the front mounted volume pot, as opposed to the Schiit's top-mounted volume control.
> 
> I'll probably end up buying the Fulla as well down the road, but decided to take the safe path for now with the FiiO.
> 
> ...




I actually ordered the Fulla to replace the E10K I bought recently. The FiiO ASIO driver was unstable on my Win 8.1 x64 laptop. The USB recevier is also incompatible with ASIO4ALL. I just hooked up the Fulla, fired up ASIO4ALL and now I'm good to go.


----------



## myemaildw

poobbubes said:


> I actually ordered the Fulla to replace the E10K I bought recently. The FiiO ASIO driver was unstable on my Win 8.1 x64 laptop. The USB recevier is also incompatible with ASIO4ALL. I just hooked up the Fulla, fired up ASIO4ALL and now I'm good to go.


 

 betwenn fulla and e10k which do you think sounds better? cause i was reccomended both of them. did you do direct comparison between the two, cause i think it's best way to say which sounds better. thanks


----------



## 370lbgorilla

> I actually ordered the Fulla to replace the E10K I bought recently. The FiiO ASIO driver was unstable on my Win 8.1 x64 laptop. The USB recevier is also incompatible with ASIO4ALL. I just hooked up the Fulla, fired up ASIO4ALL and now I'm good to go.


 
  
 Well, I'm a little concerned now, as I will be using the E10K primarily on my HP Pavilion Win 8.1 x64 laptop through Foobar2000.  
  
 Could you please explain what ASIO4ALL is, and what affect this incompatibility had on the FiiO's performance?
  
 Thanks,
  
 Allen


----------



## nedifer

370lbgorilla said:


> Well, I'm a little concerned now, as I will be using the E10K primarily on my HP Pavilion Win 8.1 x64 laptop through Foobar2000.
> 
> Could you please explain what ASIO4ALL is, and what affect this incompatibility had on the FiiO's performance?
> 
> ...


 
 I traversed the same arc... www.*asio*.gov.au - Australian Security Intelligence Organisation?  Probably not...
  
 Then I came across this:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Stream_Input/Output
  
 In case you want to do some background reading before 370lbgorilla gets a chance to respond.  You can probably get some pre-sales support from FiiO, as well...


----------



## nedifer

nedifer said:


> I traversed the same arc... www.*asio*.gov.au - Australian Security Intelligence Organisation?  Probably not...
> 
> Then I came across this:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Stream_Input/Output
> 
> In case you want to do some background reading before 370lbgorilla gets a chance to respond.  You can probably get some pre-sales support from FiiO, as well...


 

 Oops...meant before PoobBubes gets a chance to respond...  Gotta drink coffee before responding...


----------



## PoobBubes

370lbgorilla said:


> Well, I'm a little concerned now, as I will be using the E10K primarily on my HP Pavilion Win 8.1 x64 laptop through Foobar2000.
> 
> Could you please explain what ASIO4ALL is, and what affect this incompatibility had on the FiiO's performance?
> 
> ...


 
 http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Audio_Output_Modes
  
 In order to use ASIO, you need an ASIO driver for your DAC. It's best to try the manufacturer's first but if that doesn't work or if they do not provide one, you can use ASIO4ALL, which is a universal ASIO driver for DACs/sound cards. 
  
 I was able to use WASAPI but in my case I will be using Spotify Premium with *HIFI-CABLE & ASIO-Bridge *(http://vb-audio.pagesperso-orange.fr/Cable/) at work (I tried Fidelify and did not like the interface). I also did direct SQ comparison between Direct Sound and ASIO, with ASIO being the clear winner.
  
 I just got the Fulla yesterday and my FiiO is at work. I might swing by and pick it up today so I can do some SQ comparisons tonight.


----------



## 370lbgorilla

> In order to use ASIO, you need an ASIO driver for your DAC. It's best to try the manufacturer's first but if that doesn't work or if they do not provide one, you can use ASIO4ALL, which is a universal ASIO driver for DACs/sound cards.
> 
> I was able to use WASAPI but in my case I will be using Spotify Premium with *HIFI-CABLE & ASIO-Bridge *(http://vb-audio.pagesperso-orange.fr/Cable/) at work (I tried Fidelify and did not like the interface). I also did direct SQ comparison between Direct Sound and ASIO, with ASIO being the clear winner.
> 
> I just got the Fulla yesterday and my FiiO is at work. I might swing by and pick it up today so I can do some SQ comparisons tonight.


 
  
 Well, I see that the FiiO site has the ASIO driver download available in their Support section.  I will download that after registering the E10K.
  
 This brings up another concern on my part that hopefully someone will be able to clarify for me.  Will installing the ASIO driver effectively defeat the Meier Crossfeed filter and preset EQ settings in Foobar2000, or will it still allow these to be active for playback?  I ask because I find the crossfeed filter is mandatory for me to enjoy listening through cans, and also, I do find gentle EQ a benefit as well.
  
 Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the Fulla / FiiO sound quality comparison.
  
 Allen


----------



## Rave77

31 pages and Is till don't know what this schiit sounds like.


----------



## money4me247

rave77 said:


> 31 pages and Is till don't know what this schiit sounds like.


 
 hahah true that.
  
 still not a single real sonic review of the fulla yet.


----------



## rmullins08

Just got my fulla this morning.  Only a few songs in so far but pleased with the sound, will try to get more detailed thoughts when I have time to really pay attention.
  
 Smaller device than I was anticipating.  No issues with the volume knob.  The back is definitely sharper than the front, but not something I would notice if I wasn't specifically looking at it.


----------



## kalrykh

Yes, that was my point.  I should have been more specific.  If your laptop sound quality blows, the Fulla should be a nice improvement.  However, going between my iphone 6+ and my Asgard 2...not worth the time it takes to find one of my 3.5>6.5mm adapters, if only taking into consideration the HP50.  I think it's a damn fine sounding headphone and one of the few that I can switch to after using my HD800 and not be disappointed.


----------



## adg4

I just got my Fulla today. I love the size of it, and thus far the sound quality is good (using my M50x's), but the sharp edges and small volume knob are deal breakers for me. The edges on the inner top side of the unit are in my opinion very sharp. I honestly believe if you go to turn the volume knob at just the right angle and right speed, you could cut yourself. The corners are sharp too, but the inner top part is the worst because your skin slides across the edge when you go to turn the knob. Just FYI, I would describe myself as having large but slender hands.
  
 As for the knob, I find it difficult to grip. If the sharp outer metal casing weren't overlapping the top of the unit, the knob size might be acceptable. However, because you have to be careful not to scrape again the edges, it's hard to get a good grip easily.
  
 I wish Schiit would have charged an extra $20 and finished the case a little better.


----------



## rmullins08

I've only been playing around with mine for a day, but the worry of cutting myself or finding the knob difficult to use definitely have not crossed my mind


----------



## Gr33nL34f

has anyone tried the fulla with any grados yet? cant decide between the fulla or a fiio e10k for my cans.


----------



## rmullins08

gr33nl34f said:


> has anyone tried the fulla with any grados yet? cant decide between the fulla or a fiio e10k for my cans.


 

 Been using it with SR325e's.  Powers them with no issue.  Happy with the sound so far


----------



## bearFNF

rmullins08 said:


> Been using it with SR325e's.  Powers them with no issue.  Happy with the sound so far


 

 My PS500's work well out of the Fulla also.  Very clean good bass not too bright.


----------



## mikeaj

So what's the channel tracking like? Technically this is the type of thing that wouldn't be that hard to get a decent ballpark estimate on via loopback testing via an audio editor or actually I think even the RMAA calibration, but a general impression is fine too. Any noticeable problems in practice on quiet volumes with IEMs, for example?
  
 I mean, you can't expect miracles at that size (the pot, also the device) and product price, which is why I ask.
  
 Interesting product, anyhow.


----------



## myemaildw

tbish said:


> Well that changes things... Being on a Mac, I had no idea there were different sound rendering methods or what the difference is between them. I had played through iTunes and VLC at all bitrates without issues, but to test the theory, I downloaded Audirvana just to see how the Fulla would react. It definitely garbles the sound when playing through it. I obviously have a lot to learn about digital audio, like what exactly is being passed to the DAC when I hit play, which system is best, and why.
> 
> Edit: So I discovered that everything I was playing through iTunes and VLC was being downsampled to 44.1kHz. I also learned about the Audio MIDI Setup utility built into the OS that allows me to change the output rate to whatever rate(s) the DAC supports. Why iTunes doesn't change it automatically based on the file being played is beyond my understanding.


 
 ye i don't like it either, it's set to 44100hz and 24 bit by default. and even if you set it to highest option or option you like eventually it will reset it to 44100hz and 24 bit, not sure sure if it's only on my macbook 2009 or it's a bug, or unreported bug since probably very few people open that app. cause apple speakers won't resolve more than 44100hz anyway. all macs have a default 44100hz and 24 bit, have to change it though, and not sure if it resets for other people but on my mac it does reset occasionally to back to default lower quality audio output on it's internal dac.


----------



## tbish

myemaildw said:


> ye i don't like it either, it's set to 44100hz and 24 bit by default. and even if you set it to highest option or option you like eventually it will reset it to 44100hz and 24 bit, not sure sure if it's only on my macbook 2009 or it's a bug, or unreported bug since probably very few people open that app. cause apple speakers won't resolve more than 44100hz anyway. all macs have a default 44100hz and 24 bit, have to change it though, and not sure if it resets for other people but on my mac it does reset occasionally to back to default lower quality audio output on it's internal dac.


 
  
 I think it has to do with Apple's "make it simple for everybody" philosophy. The problem is, when I want to play 24/96kHz files, I want the system to output 24/96kHz to the DAC, and when I want to play 16/44.1kHz files, I want the system to output 16/44.1kHz. I admit that I haven't messed with Audio MIDI Setup enough to notice if it resets or not on my 2012 MBP (as I use BitPerfect). Audiophile programs like Audirvana or BitPerfect do solve this problem, but it frustrates me that there isn't such a solution built in to Mac OS X.


----------



## PoobBubes

Well I've been doing SQ comparisons between the Fulla and the FiiO E10K. I prefer the sound produced by the Schiit. The E10K puts a greater emphasis on the low end and vocals do not sound as clear/vibrant. The Fulla also outputs more separation between instruments. The build quality and line out are pluses for the E10K but it loses out in SQ.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

poobbubes said:


> Well I've been doing SQ comparisons between the Fulla and the FiiO E10K. I prefer the sound produced by the Schiit. The E10K puts a greater emphasis on the low end and vocals do not sound as clear/vibrant. The Fulla also outputs more separation between instruments. The build quality and line out are pluses for the E10K but it loses out in SQ.


 
 what headphones have you been using? bottom end might be better for my ms1's.


----------



## Dimitris

I got mine today as well. So far so good. I use it on my desktop computer and to be honest it's better sounding than my asus xonar essence st. Volume knob is ok. I think I might tape the whole thing on the side and use volume control via the pc.


----------



## jacofman

Ok, you want some sonic impressions? I got mine Friday evening and have been burning it in ever since. That's 48 hours of burn in and I think it needs more. It definitely sounds much better now than when I got it. I'll report back if the sound changes with more burn in.

Highs: The Fulla has a generous amount of high frequency info, and depending on the recording, can sound a tad harsh and bright. It is nicely detailed and the nuances of acoustic instruments and voices are clearly audible. The highs are not over-emphasized, but are in proportion to the rest of the sound spectrum. 

Mids: Here's where the Fulla shines. The mids are full-bodied, rich with detail, and balanced. They're not bloated or anemic--just right. Acoustic instruments sound natural and organic, like they should. Well-recorded electronic music sounds driven, raw, punchy, spacious, quirky, depending on the piece (I'm a huge fan of well-recorded electronic music). Since this is where most music resides, nice job, Schiit.

Lows: Bass is a bit on the anemic side, by just a tad. Sort of like my AKG K701's. But what's there is nice and tight, with no bloat or diffusion. If you listen to acoustic or electric bass, you may not notice it. But on electronic music with loads of bass, you can really hear it. Still, the bass is nicely balanced with the rest of the sound spectrum. 

Imaging: This is also where it shines. Instruments are clearly defined and occupy a distinct space within the soundstage. Imaging and sound staging are qualities that enhance the appreciation of recorded music so much, and it's a shame that most headphone gear manufacturers don't spend much attention on it. Schiit is an exception as they got it right. 

Sound staging: Side to side, it does an excellent job. With my AKG K701's, there is a nice wide stage for acoustic music. Some electronic music sounds out of this world, with sounds emanating just beyond my ears. Front to back sound staging is limited, though. Not bad, just not as good as side to side. Most portable amp/DAC's don't do this very well, so I won't fault Schiit for this. All in all, a great job.

Dynamics: Wow! This really surprised me, but this little thing is awesomely dynamic. Drum thwacks are palpable, electronic sounds are impactful. Some cuts made me jump a little. It was that startling. I wasn't expecting it. Low level dynamics are not as noticeable, but still not bad. It's the little things that make music more enjoyable and the Fulla does an excellent job overall on dynamics. 

Overall, the sound is balanced, natural, detailed, full-bodied, and dynamic. Every piece of gear has it's own "sound", or sonic signature. I really like the Fulla's sound. Easy on the ear. An incredible job for $79. What's not to like? This piece of gear is definitely NOT fulla schiit. 

BTW, I am using a MacBook Pro with AKG 701's with a Toxic Cables Black Widow cable. I also got the Fulla operational with my iPad Air 2 and an old powered hub. My next goal is to figure out how to use the Fulla with a passive hub and a battery pack so I can use it wherever I am without the need to plug something in. 

Jacob


----------



## myemaildw

tbish said:


> I think it has to do with Apple's "make it simple for everybody" philosophy. The problem is, when I want to play 24/96kHz files, I want the system to output 24/96kHz to the DAC, and when I want to play 16/44.1kHz files, I want the system to output 16/44.1kHz. I admit that I haven't messed with Audio MIDI Setup enough to notice if it resets or not on my 2012 MBP (as I use BitPerfect). Audiophile programs like Audirvana or BitPerfect do solve this problem, but it frustrates me that there isn't such a solution built in to Mac OS X.


 

 you can leave them a feedback to improve this feature, add function etc https://www.apple.com/feedback/macosx.html


----------



## Quelch

jacofman said:


> Ok, you want some sonic impressions? I got mine Friday evening and have been burning it in ever since. That's 48 hours of burn in and I think it needs more. It definitely sounds much better now than when I got it. I'll report back if the sound changes with more burn in.
> 
> Highs: The Fulla has a generous amount of high frequency info, and depending on the recording, can sound a tad harsh and bright. It is nicely detailed and the nuances of acoustic instruments and voices are clearly audible. The highs are not over-emphasized, but are in proportion to the rest of the sound spectrum.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks a million for the review
 Having paid for the Fulla and thirty bucks for FedEx to deliver it to me here in Queensland Australia, your review is very reassuring that I've made a sound (pun) investment
 We're getting a lot of value for little money
 Hoping to get mine by Christmas
  
 Hope you have a very Merry Christmas, you deserve it after writing that great review !
  
 Quelch


----------



## mejoshua

Thank you for the excellent review!


----------



## myemaildw

can anyone help me decide between schiit fulla and a fiio e10k? they cost similarly. which is your favorite dac+amp?


----------



## PoobBubes

gr33nl34f said:


> what headphones have you been using? bottom end might be better for my ms1's.


 

 I tested using ATH-M40x. I will be getting a pair of AKG K7XX tomorrow and will do some additional testing.


----------



## harlw

Cool. Thx for the review.


----------



## PsychShaman

I've been using my M50's for a few years now, and recently got in on the HD598 $100 deal over black friday.  My initial impression of the 598's were that they were a little dull, but I realize now that is kind of relative to the M50s.  Anyway I attributed this dullness to the Sennheiser Veil I keep reading about.  
  
 When I first used the Fulla, that dullness was gone (could be due to the heightened Treble that has been mentioned in a previous review).  There was definitely a great amount of clarity than my headphone jack.  I compared the two quite a bit, and the Fulla was the victor in my non-blind tests.  The imaging and clarity were the two things that stuck out most.  
  
 I had tried the Fiio E17 previously with my M50s, and was rather underwhelmed, ended up returning it since it was buggy.  This was my second attempt at trying a dac/amp and I do believe it was one of my best purchases.  I haven't experienced this level of euphoria since upgrading from $10 headphones to the HD280's.  I was riding cloud 9 all Friday night.  I look forward to upgrading to magni/modi and Valhalla once I upgrade my headphones.  
  
 I'm just starting out in this hobby, but I'm amazed at what this little Amp/DAC has done for my 598s.


----------



## Phishin Phool

psychshaman said:


> I've been using my M50's for a few years now, and recently got in on the HD598 $100 deal over black friday.  My initial impression of the 598's were that they were a little dull, but I realize now that is kind of relative to the M50s.  Anyway I attributed this dullness to the Sennheiser Veil I keep reading about.
> 
> When I first used the Fulla, that dullness was gone (could be due to the heightened Treble that has been mentioned in a previous review).  There was definitely a great amount of clarity than my headphone jack.  I compared the two quite a bit, and the Fulla was the victor in my non-blind tests.  The imaging and clarity were the two things that stuck out most.
> 
> ...


 
 Glad it worked out well for you!!


----------



## mejoshua

Did you try the fulla with m50s?


----------



## PsychShaman

mejoshua said:


> Did you try the fulla with m50s?


 
 I did not, I hope to soon though.


----------



## jacofman

I forgot to comment on one additional sonic quality in my previous review, which was already too long:

Transparency/Clarity: This is the attribute of instruments being "in the room" with you, so that there are no layers of gauze or film muddying up the clarity of the music--the "reach out and touch" phenomenon all audiophiles crave. Well, the Fulla does not disappoint. This is one of its strengths--way more so than any of the Fiio amps or amp/DAC's I've heard (just mentioed them only because they're at the same relative price point as the Fulla). There is an ever-so-slight electronic or transistor sounding character to the overall sound on some cuts, but it's subtle and never interferes with appreciating the music you're playing. Another home run for Schiit. 

Jacob


----------



## Mysterious

I've been looking into the Schiit fulla as a 2-for-1 AMP/DAC for the my headphones (HD 598s) and my speaker system for my college dorm (Dayton B652 or the Micca mb42x). Do you think this would be a good purchase as I'm kinda skeptical about it being able to drive my speakers adequately.


----------



## kenshinhimura

They could be used as DAC for powered speakers, but most likely not strong enough for regular speakers.


----------



## AKGunkie

mysterious said:


> I've been looking into the Schiit fulla as a 2-for-1 AMP/DAC for the my headphones (HD 598s) and my speaker system for my college dorm (Dayton B652 or the Micca mb42x). Do you think this would be a good purchase as I'm kinda skeptical about it being able to drive my speakers adequately.


 
 I can't really see what speakers you would drive with this, it has a 3.5mm out, any speaker that takes a 3.5mm aux cable is probably self powered. Otherwise its gonna be a real hack job, and this doesn't have speaker power anyways. If you want to drive 2 smallish speakers for cheap, a Lepai amp is pretty good for the price (~$22)


----------



## Mysterious

Dang. I was hoping to have one device for both my musical equipment.
 I was looking at the Lepai as my first choice for my speakers anyways.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

mysterious said:


> Dang. I was hoping to have one device for both my musical equipment.
> I was looking at the Lepai as my first choice for my speakers anyways.


 
 look at the topping amps


----------



## JiggaD369

Has anyone had a chance to compare these to any of the following...AE D3, AQ Dragonfly (either version), Geek Out, iFi Nano, Dacmagic XS or Micro?


----------



## timkwhite

akgunkie said:


> Yeah, i couldn't find anything on it. I'm doubtful but hoping for the best.


 

 AKGunkie, et.al.,
  
 I have finally tested my replacement fulla with my surface RT and the news is what we expected: the surface will see the fulla but will not accept it as a USB device. I am afraid that like other low power devices (MBA or older MBP) the Surface RT will not power the Fulla without a powered USB hub.
  
 Sorry for the bad news as the Surface RT o Fulla to HP would make a great lightweight and portable setup.
  
 Perhaps Fulla V2 will require less power (less than likely I know).


----------



## PsychShaman

mejoshua said:


> Did you try the fulla with m50s?


 
 The difference with the M50s was a bit harder to discern.  The best way I can describe it is the frequency response/sound signature doesn't seem to change, but as with the 598s, the imaging and clarity are enhanced.  I'm only comparing it to my on-board audio, but the Fulla clears up some of the interference between sounds and it's much easier to pick out the "location" of different instruments.  
  
 Probably the best thing I can say about the Fulla is my brain appreciates it much more, I think the extra clarity allows for a better experience and emotional response to music.


----------



## UprightMan

Anyone confirmed how well it pairs with TP50 Mods (MrSpeakers/ZMF etc)?


----------



## terencetcf

Wonder can this drive a Sennheiser HD700?


----------



## bearFNF

Drives the HD800 pretty well for me, so try it with your 700s and see if you like it.


----------



## terencetcf

Great to hear that. Hopefully it can squeezes out more juices from you HD800


----------



## 370lbgorilla

> Anyone confirmed how well it pairs with TP50 Mods (MrSpeakers/ZMF etc)?


 
  
 I just finished my first mod on a pair of T50RPs (will be doing more tweaking today to get it right), and would also be curious as to the Fulla's ability to driver these.  I should be getting my E10K in by the end of the month (hopefully sooner), and if it isn't able to drive them then I'll be looking at picking up something else.
  
 BTW, is there anyone here who has tried the E10K with modified T50RPs?  If so, please share.
  
 Allen


----------



## adamaley

This little guy drove my LCD-3Cs, which are 45 Ohm impedance and 91 dB at 1 mW sensitive, very well. I would predict it would drive most planars on planet audiophile just as well, or even better. Dynamics should be more of a walk in the park. Now, as to whether the sound is to your taste, will depend on your musical preferences of course.


----------



## 370lbgorilla

> This little guy drove my LCD-3Cs, which are 45 Ohm impedance and 91 dB at 1 mW sensitive, very well. I would predict it would drive most planars on planet audiophile just as well, or even better. Dynamics should be more of a walk in the park. Now, as to whether the sound is to your taste, will depend on your musical preferences of course.


 
  
 Well that speaks volumes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The T50RPs are rated at 98 dB efficient and 50 ohms.  Modified I'm assuming they drop in efficiency, as that is what I've experienced after doing the mods.  They seem to be a good 8 dB or so less efficient then my Superlux HD681EVOs.
  
 I'm hoping the FiiO cuts the mustard for me, but if it doesn't I think I'll give the Fulla a try.
  
 Thanks for the info!
  
 Allen


----------



## Kanasuke

If I just want to control volume via volume settings in Windows and ignore the volume knob on the fulla completely, how much volume should I leave the Fulla on? 50% between zero and max? or just maxed?
 (using a pair of sennheiser hd 600 if that makes a difference)


----------



## callumrd1

I received my Schiit Fulla 20 minutes ago! I have been using Sennheiser IE80's for a few months, but I recently got in on the $313 Amazon deal on the HD650's. I have been listening to the HD 650's unamplified straight out of my 2014 retina MacBook Pro ever since they arrived. The first song I listened to with the Fulla was a rendition of "It's the most wonderful time of the year" by the Pentatonix, off of a lossless rip from a CD through iTunes. I was completely blown away by how awesome it sounded. I'm now working my way through the rest of the album and loving it. I don't have anything to compare with, but that's probably a good thing because I could be completely happy with this setup for a long time. At one point I was trying to decide between the Fulla and a Magni/Modi stack, but I'm very happy with this right now, and it's portable. 
      In response to the criticism of the sharp edges, They are a little sharp, but it doesn't bother me. It also came with a nice little bag so you can transport it in your pocket without worry. 
      My one significant criticism so far is the volume knob. I with that it had subtle ridges on it because when my hands are slightly damp, I am having a little trouble manipulating it. For context, I am a 6'2" very slim guy with medium sized hands, but with fairly large diameter fingers, which are a result of being an avid rock climber.


----------



## callumrd1

kanasuke said:


> If I just want to control volume via volume settings in Windows and ignore the volume knob on the fulla completely, how much volume should I leave the Fulla on? 50% between zero and max? or just maxed?
> (using a pair of sennheiser hd 600 if that makes a difference)


 

 I'm using a MacBook, but I don't have any operating system level software volume control over the Fulla. I can only change volume through the potentiometer on the Fulla or through iTunes.


----------



## Phishin Phool

kanasuke said:


> If I just want to control volume via volume settings in Windows and ignore the volume knob on the fulla completely, how much volume should I leave the Fulla on? 50% between zero and max? or just maxed?
> (using a pair of sennheiser hd 600 if that makes a difference)


 
 That should work but typically that is what you do not want to do as you can lose fidelity by decreasing windows volume - to get the fullest/max resolution I have always been told to max windows volume and control loudness with device volume.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

do you guys think the fulla would make grados to "hot"? using ms1i with L cush pads.


----------



## Uberclocked

gr33nl34f said:


> do you guys think the fulla would make grados to "hot"? using ms1i with L cush pads.


 
 hot?


----------



## Quelch

Got my Schiit Fulla DAC/amp yesterday
 Been using this tiny thing for a few hours
 All the praise that has been said of it in the Head-Fi forum is correct
 The sound quality is discernibly better through the Fulla than direct from the computer, even though my Asrock motherboard has the excellent Realtek BlueRay chip
 Music from my ancient laptop played through the Fulla is chalk and cheese compared to direct from the laptop
 Highly recommended
  
 One thing I've noticed but I may be barking up the wrong tree
 Driving the Fulla from a USB3 socket seemed to make the Fulla run a little hotter than from a USB2 socket
 This would be logical as the USB3 power Usage is up to 900 mA, whereas USB2 power usage is up to 500 mA
  
 My Fulla definitely gets very warm but not burning hot in either socket, I presume this is normal
 Remembering that I'm in sub-tropical Queensland Australia in the middle of the southern hemishere summer and at the moment without the airconditioning on
  
 Anyone else got a hot Fulla (I resisted the temptation to say: anyone else got a hot Schiit)
  
 Quelch


----------



## Gr33nL34f

uberclocked said:


> hot?


 
 like make the treble to high or bright.


----------



## Quelch

phishin phool said:


> That should work but typically that is what you do not want to do as you can lose fidelity by decreasing windows volume - to get the fullest/max resolution I have always been told to max windows volume and control loudness with device volume.


 

 Exactly so
 As soon as you plug the Fulla in the Windows volume goes to full on, this way you're not tampering with the signal path
 The volume knob on the Fulla is not hard to turn !


----------



## JoelT

gr33nl34f said:


> like make the treble to high or bright.


 
 I don't have any Grado's, so take my comment with that in mind. To my ear, the Fulla is just slightly warm - neutral with a touch of warmth. It's quite appealing. Also, if your headphone has an inherently lifted treble region, it's not going to remove that emphasis, and you may find it to be slightly grainy if compared to a higher end source. My $0.02.


----------



## Quelch

gr33nl34f said:


> like make the treble to high or bright.


 

 I've used my Fulla with TDK in ear phones, Sennheiser HD25 SP's, Ultrasone 2200 ULE's
 haven't had a problem with the treble being too bright, it does make the music more 'involving' if that makes sense  
 Hope this is reassuring
 Quelch


----------



## bearFNF

gr33nl34f said:


> do you guys think the fulla would make grados to "hot"? using ms1i with L cush pads.


 
 If by "hot" you mean bright...I use them with my PS500 and it is definitely not as bright as my magni would make them.


----------



## xuan87

I first listen to the Fulla last night, off the top of my head (without doing a A-B comparison), I will say that the comment "neutral with a touch of warmth" sounds accurate. My only other 2 DACs and amps are the JDS C5D and O2 and ODAC, so i'm more used to a neutral sound signature. I did find the Fulla to be more warm.
  
 Also the amp has get pretty warm in operation. Imagine gaming intensive on your iPhone, the temperature will be about the same, or maybe even slightly warmer for the Fulla. It definitely won't burn you, but it can give you a slight jump when you touch it.
  
 And I find the Fulla a little too powerful for my Dita Answer. Taking the 0 volume point at 7 oclock, I only had to turn to 8 oclock and that will hit my normal-to-high volume point. I wish for a gain switch but also understand that to hit the price point, that may not be possible.


----------



## NZtechfreak

jiggad369 said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare these to any of the following...AE D3, AQ Dragonfly (either version), Geek Out, iFi Nano, Dacmagic XS or Micro?


 
  
 I'm awaiting my Fulla to arrive, can compare to the DF1.2 when it arrives if others have not posted their impressions.  Perhaps some prunes would hasten the delivery?


----------



## qqexpress

Are you guys getting heavy imbalance at low volumes? Reference  I am using it on my mbpro and have windows output at 100% and the fulla about as low as possible.


----------



## terencetcf

I wonder it compares to the Cambridge DacMagic XS? Does anyone has tested both before? From some reviews, DacMagic XS, which prefer DacMagic XS over the DragonFly


----------



## terencetcf

I wonder how does this compares to Cambridge DacMagic XS? Some reviews prefer DacMagic XS over the DragonFly DAC.


----------



## Kaeru92

Got mine this morning. I'm giving it a go right now with the Philipps Fidelio X1.
  
 This thing has power ! And it sounds better than my laptop's soundcard too.


----------



## eddypoon

bearfnf said:


> Drives the HD800 pretty well for me, so try it with your 700s and see if you like it.


 

 Impressive!


----------



## GearMe

[quote name="NZtechfreak" url="/t/737642/fulla-by-schiit-news-photos-th[I][/I]oughts-impressions-etc/510#post_11156346"]
I'm awaiting my Fulla to arrive, can compare to the DF1.2 when it arrives if others have not posted their impressions.  *Perhaps some prunes would hasten the delivery?*
[/quote]

Would definitely like to hear your thoughts on it compared with the new Dragonfly. *Ha...subtle; required some thought!*


----------



## JiggaD369

nztechfreak said:


> I'm awaiting my Fulla to arrive, can compare to the DF1.2 when it arrives if others have not posted their impressions.  Perhaps some prunes would hasten the delivery?


 
  
 Please do!


----------



## hp300plus

Regarding the Dragonfly comparison: I've have a v1.2 for about 6 months now and spent the last 3 days listening to the Fulla exclusively (via JH16s) and then last night switched back to the Dragonfly v1.2. (I've tried A/B testing real-time and have found that practice ineffective unless there are glaring differences between products. With the Fulla and Dragonfly, there are more similarities than differences, so longer term A/B listening was more fitting.)
  
 Here are my brief thoughts:
  

*Highs*: Dragonfly wins. At first when I started to use the Fulla, I thought the Fulla sounded better, but after the 2nd day, I started to notice some grittiness that I didn't recall hearing with the Dragonfly. When I switched back to the Dragonfly, this confirmed it for me. The grittiness was gone. Outside of that, the highs sound the same.
*Mids*: Very close here, but to me the Dragonfly wins. As part of the mids assessment, I am taking into account instrument and voice separation. The Dragonfly edges out here as the vocals sound slightly more distinct, more present, more like they are on their own 'track' in the recording; it's just clearer on the Dragonfly.
*Lows*: Tie. This is more of a personal preference item: The Fulla sounds more neutral with lows, while the Dragonfly has a seemingly greater emphasis. The Dragonfly has more punch and seemingly greater low frequency extension, but I believe that comes down to a personal preference. Maybe the Fulla is more 'reference flat,' and to some that's a good thing, but to me, I prefer that extra punch the Dragonfly serves up.
*Detail retrieval*: Very close to a tie here, but Dragonfly wins to me. Dragonfly brings out some additional details in the tracks that get mixed up with the Fulla. Fulla sounds good here, but just a tad 'muddier' compared to the Dragonfly. 
  
 For what it's worth, I'm keeping my Fulla in my collection as the price to performance ratio is excellent and I have use for it on the road.
  
 Hope this quick review helps.
  
 (Happy Holidays to all.)


----------



## 370lbgorilla

> Hope this quick review helps.
> 
> (Happy Holidays to all.)


 
  
 Thanks for the mini-review!  Did you find a winner when it came to power, and the ability to drive your headphones?  I ask because I get the impression the Fulla might have a little more juice when it comes to driving difficult / ineffecient headphones, especially at higher volumes.
  
 Allen


----------



## Quelch

nztechfreak said:


> I'm awaiting my Fulla to arrive, can compare to the DF1.2 when it arrives if others have not posted their impressions.  Perhaps some prunes would hasten the delivery?


 

 LOL
 I thought I'd read all the jokes but you invented another !


----------



## swaroopanil

Hi guys,
  
 Noob here; most of the technical jargon is way over my head.
  
 My doubt is does this have sufficient power to drive the Beyer DT 770 250s? 
  
 If anyone has already used this combo, could you post your thoughts/impressions?


----------



## Uberclocked

swaroopanil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Noob here; most of the technical jargon is way over my head.
> 
> ...


 
 No.
 For the 770 you'll probably want Headamp Aristaeus.
 (Yeah, the Fulla will have enough power to drive the 770)


----------



## swaroopanil

uberclocked said:


> No.
> For the 770 you'll probably want Headamp Aristaeus.
> (Yeah, the Fulla will have enough power to drive the 770)


 
 Your answer is a bit confusing (the no part). But the amp you mentioned is way above my budget. I'm looking at something in double figures.


----------



## Uberclocked

swaroopanil said:


> Your answer is a bit confusing (the no part). But the amp you mentioned is way above my budget. I'm looking at something in double figures.


 
 It was a joke, if you didn't get it.  The Fulla will have enough power to drive the 770.


----------



## swaroopanil

uberclocked said:


> It was a joke, if you didn't get it.  The Fulla will have enough power to drive the 770.


 
 My Bad... lost it in digital translation I guess...!!!


----------



## mejoshua

I just got my Fulla. Sounded great until I tried a 24/96k track. Garbled like mad. Now it won't even play nice with 16/44.1k stuff. Emailed laura@schiit. Any suggestions to get it to play CD quality files again?


----------



## myemaildw

mejoshua said:


> I just got my Fulla. Sounded great until I tried a 24/96k track. Garbled like mad. Now it won't even play nice with 16/44.1k stuff. Emailed laura@schiit. Any suggestions to get it to play CD quality files again?


 

 have you tried switching it off and on again? might start working.


----------



## Kanasuke

uberclocked said:


> It was a joke, if you didn't get it.  The Fulla will have enough power to drive the 770.


 
 I didn't get it either


----------



## mejoshua

I just tried dropping it on the table 3 times lightly. It worked. Haha. The Russians are on to something...


----------



## marqueso27

Just got it, I cant get it to work with my nexus 5 I have lolipop and have been trying to use USB audio player pro like shiit recomends but it says the device cannot be initialized.

Sounds great on my PC though!


----------



## bearFNF

You will probably need a powered USB hub. make sure its plugged in before you start USB audio pro. In USB audio pro make sure "USB tweak 1" and "force 1 packet per transfer" are both checked.


----------



## Uberclocked

mejoshua said:


> I just tried dropping it on the table 3 times lightly. It worked. Haha. The Russians are on to something...


 
 Russians?


----------



## bearFNF

A little mechanical agitation does wonders.


----------



## myemaildw

can anyone compare this dac to other dacs you have had? so that it's easy to see where this one fits in. i have an older macbook 2009 and it's dac is not as good as on today macs and i don't want to buy a new macbook at the moment so i thought if i get a dac i would get a pretty good sound out of my mac. cause as i see it the dac in my macbook is not that good as new macs or external dac i would presume. would this dac be similar to new macs dac? or better? thanks


----------



## jacofman

myemaildw said:


> can anyone compare this dac to other dacs you have had? so that it's easy to see where this one fits in. i have an older macbook 2009 and it's dac is not as good as on today macs and i don't want to buy a new macbook at the moment so i thought if i get a dac i would get a pretty good sound out of my mac. cause as i see it the dac in my macbook is not that good as new macs or external dac i would presume. would this dac be similar to new macs dac? or better? thanks





Better........much better!


----------



## Uberclocked

jacofman said:


> Better........much better!


 
 Which DACs have you heard?


----------



## XERO1

bearfnf said:


> A little mechanical agitation does wonders.


 
  
*That's what she said! * 
  
 Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## jacofman

uberclocked said:


> Which DACs have you heard?




The "better" comment was referring to whether the Fulla would sound better than the DAC's in the new MacBook pro's. As far as comparing the Fulla to other amp/DAC's, I have had a chance to compare it to my own Fiio E17, and a friend's AQ Dragonfly and HRT Music Streamer. I prefer the Fulla to all three. I also own the Schiit Bifrost with USB and Uber Analogue upgrades, and I can report that the Fulla is nowhere near as good as the Bifrost.


----------



## Uberclocked

jacofman said:


> The "better" comment was referring to whether the Fulla would sound better than the DAC's in the new MacBook pro's. As far as comparing the Fulla to other amp/DAC's, I have had a chance to compare it to my own Fiio E17, and a friend's AQ Dragonfly and HRT Music Streamer. I prefer the Fulla to all three. I also own the Schiit Bifrost with USB and Uber Analogue upgrades, and I can report that the Fulla is nowhere near as good as the Bifrost.


 
 Thanks for the clarification.
 Didn't think it would sound as good as the e17, but I guess that's a nice surprise.


----------



## NZtechfreak

uberclocked said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> Didn't think it would sound as good as the e17, but I guess that's a nice surprise.




Really? I'd be surprised if it didn't to be honest. The E17 is nice from the point of view of versatility/features for the price, but it isn't that clean or resolving. I'll be interested to see if I prefer it to my Dragonfly, that would be quite something for the price.


----------



## 370lbgorilla

> *That's what she said! *
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


 
  
 Hilarious!  I think I'm going to like this site!
  
 Allen


----------



## bearFNF

Glad we can be of service


----------



## Uberclocked

370lbgorilla said:


> Hilarious!  I think I'm going to like this site!
> 
> Allen


 
 Your wallet won't.


----------



## 370lbgorilla

> 370lbgorilla said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious!  I think I'm going to like this site!
> ...


 
  
 D'oh!


----------



## myemaildw

good to hear that its an upgrade to new macs dac, ye people have said before that it's better than both e07 and 17 fiio so pretty good


----------



## hp300plus

370lbgorilla said:


> Thanks for the mini-review!  Did you find a winner when it came to power, and the ability to drive your headphones?  I ask because I get the impression the Fulla might have a little more juice when it comes to driving difficult / ineffecient headphones, especially at higher volumes.
> 
> Allen


 

 You're welcome. 
  
 At 18 ohms, the JH16 IEMs aren't at all difficult to drive so there's plenty of room to spare with both the Fulla and the Dragonfly. Seemed like the same output from both (can only get to about 15% max volume before it's ear splitting on both, but I suspect the Fulla has more power based on specs alone).


----------



## TRapz

Does anyone know if/when the Fulla will be on Amazon?


----------



## GearMe

trapz said:


> Does anyone know if/when the Fulla will be on Amazon?




+1...would like to know this as well


----------



## Uberclocked

trapz said:


> Does anyone know if/when the Fulla will be on Amazon?


 
 It'll have to be more expensive than $79.  Take a look at the prices Amazon is charging for other Schiit products vs directly off their website.  Using Amazon just means you also need to pay a middleman when buying Schiit prices, which jacks up the price.


----------



## TRapz

uberclocked said:


> It'll have to be more expensive than $79.  Take a look at the prices Amazon is charging for other Schiit products vs directly off their website.  Using Amazon just means you also need to pay a middleman when buying Schiit prices, which jacks up the price.


 
 No bueno. I'll have exactly $80 left to spend for Amazon after I get what I get. I may have to go with the FiiO E10k if I can't get the Fulla for under $85.


----------



## rmullins08

trapz said:


> No bueno. I'll have exactly $80 left to spend for Amazon after I get what I get. I may have to go with the FiiO E10k if I can't get the Fulla for under $85.


 
  
 Highly doubtful.  Probably $89 + shipping


----------



## TRapz

rmullins08 said:


> Highly doubtful.  Probably $89 + shipping


 
 Man, I really wanted the Fulla. I guess i'll see what happens and see what I can do.


----------



## rmullins08

trapz said:


> Man, I really wanted the Fulla. I guess i'll see what happens and see what I can do.


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/2760#post_10894347
  
 Alex/Jason discuss Amazon sales a bit in here.


----------



## AKGunkie

trapz said:


> No bueno. I'll have exactly $80 left to spend for Amazon after I get what I get. I may have to go with the FiiO E10k if I can't get the Fulla for under $85.


 
 A lot of times they have the item on amazon, just under the schiit seller, for the same price as off the website. The only downside to this is you can't bundle to get fee $35 shipping on an order, but you would still be able to use your amazon gift card/credit.


----------



## TRapz

Depending on Walmart's prices on microSD cards, (hopefully there'll be some after-Christmas sales) I may be able to go up to the ~$90. Nick from Schiit responded to me quickly, and said the Fulla won't be on Amazon for another 6-8 weeks, which is fine.


----------



## Quelch

Anyone in cooler climes using the Fulla as a hand warmer ?
  
 Talk about hot Schiit
 In the sub-tropics this tiny amp/dac is getting fairly hot, I don't suppose that would affect the longevity  
  
 Never had an external DAC before this tiny thing has convinced me of the aural benefits, now I'm looking for a DAC to go between my computer, my Topping TP20-MK 2 amplifier and my Mission Cyrus speakers
 I'll be nagging all my friends to get a Schiit Fulla, I'll put on a demo at my computer club when it starts up again in the new year


----------



## SerenaxD

this sounds amazing! I do have a DF1.0 (I've seen DF1.2 comparisons around here, but apparently 1.0 and 1.2 are kind of different), so do you think FS would be worth the upgrade?  
  
 thanks in advance for any advice...


----------



## K_19

Hey all,
  
 Haven't been on Head-fi in a long time and only here as I've been recently looking for a small amp/DAC for my laptop such as this.  
  
 My biggest concern with these type of small Amp/DACs are how well they play with sensitive/low imp. (as most headphones on the go would fall under this category) headphones in regards to volume control. Particularly if it has any kind of significant volume imbalance at low levels. So my question is 1) For those with _very_ sensitive portable headphones/IEM's, do you find this little amp/DAC to be perfectly usable on lower volume levels, 2) Do you hear any kind of scratching noises/imbalance when adjusting volume (which are typical problems with Fiio and ibasso amp/DACs at this price range)? 3.) Also, do these have those clicking noises in the DAC as sample rate of the songs change? That is the only thing that kept me away from Schiit DACs as I can't stand those noises...
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## bearFNF

After some more listening with my Roxanne CIEM:
 I can hear *very very* slight hiss with volume all the way down no music playing, if I turn it up 1/4 turn (no music) the hiss gets more pronounced, which would be expected. (this is WAY past listening level, though)
  
 With music playing and the volume all the way down I can still hear the music playing, so not truly 'zero' volume with pot all the way down.
  
 I just bump the volume up slightly (a degree or less) and the right ear starts getting louder sooner than the left. It evens out very quickly (well below what I would consider a low listening volume).
 It does not take much more turning of the dial (a couple degrees) to get to a low listening level and it is even left to right.
  
 If I use my Shure Attachable Volume Control with the Fulla at about 1/4 turn on its volume pot the same imbalance happens and there is still hiss, less but it is still there. But, it does give me much finer/better control of the volume.
 With the Shure it is was more difficult to find the imbalance it goes away with a VERY small change in volume.  Missed it the first few times coming off zero of the Shure controller.
  
 Here is info on the Shure volume control for reference. Shure EAADPT-KIT Adapter Kit (Combines 1/4" Adapter, Airline Adapter, Attachable Volume Control)



k_19 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Haven't been on Head-fi in a long time and only here as I've been recently looking for a small amp/DAC for my laptop such as this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

uberclocked said:


> It'll have to be more expensive than $79.  Take a look at the prices Amazon is charging for other Schiit products vs directly off their website.  Using Amazon just means you also need to pay a middleman when buying Schiit prices, which jacks up the price.


 

 I don't know if anybody responded, but the higher price on Amazon covers the Prime, "free" shipping costs. I thought Amazon lost a lawsuit on jacking up the cost to cover the "free" shipping, but still going on.


----------



## GearMe

wildcatsare1 said:


> I don't know if anybody responded, but the higher price on Amazon covers the Prime, "free" shipping costs. I thought Amazon lost a lawsuit on jacking up the cost to cover the "free" shipping, but still going on.




Amazon Fulfilled also gives you 30 day return and no restocking fee vs. a 15% restocking fee for entry level Schiit (Fulla, Modi, Magni, Vali, etc.) when purchased directly. When it's all said and done, the Amazon Fulfilled way costs a few bucks more but is more flexible for folks that aren't sure they'll keep the Schiit products.


----------



## MrSlim

k_19 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Haven't been on Head-fi in a long time and only here as I've been recently looking for a small amp/DAC for my laptop such as this.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've been labouring over the same issue myself, since I have a pair of sensitive IEMs that I want to use occasionally, as well as my good old HD580s, while on extended trips. 
 I abandoned my original plan of using the hi/low gain capability of my O2 after realizing the extra size/weight I would have to deal with vs a Fulla, and just ordered one today. 
  
 The problem has been around for a long time,  (Search "HissBuster" on Headfi for j-curve's 8 year old thread) 
  
 iFi ran into the same issue and have come up with a solution, and now sell them as a separate accessory.  They ran a "name the attenuator" thread on Head-fi
 (Google ifi headphone attenuator for a link to sales).
  
 Thinking I might play a little and see what I come up with..


----------



## DemonicAngelz

I just ran into this problem with a Fulla Schiit unit I just received. 

 I don't really want to send this back as I'm based in SG and shipping costs are quite expensive. *If anyone has the same problem or a solution please let me know.*
  
 Here's the problem:
 There's a zone on the volume knob that when I turn the volume to, the left ear signal goes 'dead'. By 'dead' I mean the volume dies out. The right ear works perfectly fine. The annoying part is the 'dead zone' is right where I usually listen to!
  
 The problem is not with the headphones (DT770 80ohm) that I'm using because once the volume knob turns past the 'dead zone' the music comes back again with the jack staying perfectly still.
  
  
 I might post a video if my explanation is unclear.


----------



## MrSlim

Where in the volume knob's range does it happen(use the numbers on a clock face as reference..)?  
  
 Low cost volume controls often have a channel imbalance at the low end of their range, but I doubt that you'd be listening there with the DT770s. 
  
 Your first email should be back to Schiit to discuss it with them.  
  
 Have you tried turning the volume control though its range several times? This might dislodge whatever is getting in the way of the wiper on the left channel.  Does it die out completely?


----------



## DemonicAngelz

mrslim said:


> Where in the volume knob's range does it happen(use the numbers on a clock face as reference..)?
> 
> Low cost volume controls often have a channel imbalance at the low end of their range, but I doubt that you'd be listening there with the DT770s.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeap. Tried everything short of opening the unit up.
  
 Its not a channel imbalance thing. Might be a short inside the unit. Occurs between 8 and 10 o'clock.


----------



## SpienerVince

Would this work/match with Hifiman HE-400's? Because I can't find someone who has this setup. I'm from the Netherlands so I have to buy them from a local supplier ( Sonority Audio ).


----------



## Uberclocked

spienervince said:


> Would this work/match with Hifiman HE-400's? Because I can't find someone who has this setup. I'm from the Netherlands so I have to buy them from a local supplier ( Sonority Audio ).


 
 It probably will.  The HE-400's are pretty easy to drive.


----------



## SpienerVince

How is the sound signature of the Fulla?


----------



## HenjieT

demonicangelz said:


> I just ran into this problem with a Fulla Schiit unit I just received.
> 
> I don't really want to send this back as I'm based in SG and shipping costs are quite expensive. *If anyone has the same problem or a solution please let me know.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm in the same boat as you. I'm here in the Philippines and bought a Fulla a day after it was released (and before the oscillator defect was discovered). The volume pot in my unit is obviously defective as there's just three zones that are completely free of noise/crackles/pops and have sound in both channels. Somewhere around 11% (too quiet), 50% (too loud) and 97% (great for blowing out eardrums). Using it with Grado headphones (SR80e and SR352is).
  
 I emailed Laura on Dec. 21 about the issue. She got back to me on Dec. 23 to confirm my unit's serial number and the replacement unit was shipped to my forwarder that very same day (and has been stuck there ever since due to the holiday break, bad timing on my part). The good news is that I don't have to send the defective unit back to Schiit as the shipping cost will not be worth it as per Laura's email. I was only instructed to destroy the defective unit to put it out of circulation which is what I'm gonna do once the replacement unit is here and is confirmed to be in perfect working condition.
  
 I guess the best thing to do is to email Laura and see what she says.


----------



## HenjieT

spienervince said:


> How is the sound signature of the Fulla?


 
  
 It's slightly warm and really fun.
  
 Compared to the FiiO E10K, it's slightly better in all respects (SQ-wise) except for the lows. Build quality is better on the E10K though.


----------



## DemonicAngelz

henjiet said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I'm here in the Philippines and bought a Fulla a day after it was released (and before the oscillator defect was discovered). The volume pot in my unit is obviously defective as there's just three zones that are completely free of noise/crackles/pops and have sound in both channels. Somewhere around 11% (too quiet), 50% (too loud) and 97% (great for blowing out eardrums). Using it with Grado headphones (SR80e and SR352is).
> 
> I emailed Laura on Dec. 21 about the issue. She got back to me on Dec. 23 to confirm my unit's serial number and the replacement unit was shipped to my forwarder that very same day (and has been stuck there ever since due to the holiday break, bad timing on my part). The good news is that I don't have to send the defective unit back to Schiit as the shipping cost will not be worth it as per Laura's email. I was only instructed to destroy the defective unit to put it out of circulation which is what I'm gonna do once the replacement unit is here and is confirmed to be in perfect working condition.
> 
> I guess the best thing to do is to email Laura and see what she says.


 
 Thanks. Sent them an email. I have the crackling problem as well. Its more like 'dead zone' - 'crackle zone' - 'music coming through but too loud zone'
  
 For anyone with this issue, here's a quick video I made illustrating my problem.


----------



## Jozurr

Anyone who has the Schiit Fulla, can you please comment on how it performs with the fidelio X1? I'm looking at buying a dac/amp for the X1 (the FLACs I have sound too low directly from my laptop) but Im really lost.


----------



## rebelinho

henjiet said:


> It's slightly warm and really fun.
> 
> Compared to the FiiO E10K, it's slightly better in all respects (SQ-wise) except for the lows. Build quality is better on the E10K though.


 
  
 In what way are the E10K lows better? More presence/punch, less bloating, deeper...?


----------



## HenjieT

rebelinho said:


> In what way are the E10K lows better? More presence/punch, less bloating, deeper...?


 
  
 All of the above, and that's with the E10K's bass boost function in the off position. But overall, the Fulla's SQ is superior, at least to my ears.


----------



## rebelinho

henjiet said:


> All of the above, and that's with the E10K's bass boost function in the off position. But overall, the Fulla's SQ is superior, at least to my ears.


 
  
 Alright, thanks. Just two more questions:
  
 1- The difference between the E10K and Fulla in the highs/mids is as accentuated as in the bass region?
 2- Value wise, E10K for 75$ ot Fulla for 97$? Considering build quality, sound, etc


----------



## HenjieT

rebelinho said:


> Alright, thanks. Just two more questions:
> 
> 1- The difference between the E10K and Fulla in the highs/mids is as accentuated as in the bass region?
> 2- Value wise, E10K for 75$ ot Fulla for 97$? Considering build quality, sound, etc


 
  
 1. Yup. For mids and highs, the Fulla wins. Soundstage and imaging are also better on the Fulla.
  
 2. IMHO, for SQ alone, the Fulla is well worth the asking price + international shipping costs. I just hope the quality control's been kicked up a notch since the oscillator issue, and probably the volume pot problems as well, have been reported/discovered.
  
 The E10K is noticeably better built and has more features (bass boost, optical/line out, gain switch). But after using the Fulla exclusively for more than a week and switching back to the E10K for just a few songs, the difference in overall sound quality is glaring. I was thinking of using my E10K at work but am now seriously considering another Fulla for that purpose.


----------



## zerodeefex

The Fulla stomps the e10k in SQ. Its not even close. Its ridiculous at MSRP.


----------



## rebelinho

henjiet said:


> 1. Yup. For mids and highs, the Fulla wins. Soundstage and imaging are also better on the Fulla.
> 
> 2. IMHO, for SQ alone, the Fulla is well worth the asking price + international shipping costs. I just hope the quality control's been kicked up a notch since the oscillator issue, and probably the volume pot problems as well, have been reported/discovered.
> 
> The E10K is noticeably better built and has more features (bass boost, optical/line out, gain switch). But after using the Fulla exclusively for more than a week and switching back to the E10K for just a few songs, the difference in overall sound quality is glaring. I was thinking of using my E10K at work but am now seriously considering another Fulla for that purpose.


 
  
 I don't need anything besides the headphone out, perhaps the bass boost might come in handy, but the only use I would give the amp/dac would be with headphones and a laptop. 
  


zerodeefex said:


> The Fulla stomps the e10k in SQ. Its not even close. Its ridiculous at MSRP.


 
  
 I guess from your answers that my choice is not really... a choice. I'll see if I can get a Fulla in the near future.
  
 Thanks you both for you help


----------



## SpienerVince

I need to wait, because santa sucked up all my money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Fulla is on the purchase list and hopefully I can enjoy them in 2 weeks. 
 Really excited to see what it does to my Hifiman HE-400.


----------



## 370lbgorilla

> I guess from your answers that my choice is not really... a choice. I'll see if I can get a Fulla in the near future.
> 
> Thanks you both for you help


 
  
 I wouldn't be so quick to jump on the Fulla bandwagon until a few more positive testimonials hit the forums (like this one).  While it sounds like SQ is good with the Fulla, the build quality and proper operational consistency seems to be seriously lacking at this point.  Frustration with the volume pot not working correctly, and it being somewhat of an inconvenience to use (for some, not all), the enclosure itself being described by some as too sharp, etc...etc...
  
 I ordered a FiiO E10K and should be receiving it today or tomorrow.  I went with a better built product with a much better track record as far as build quality and reliability goes, and if it doesn't quite reach the sound quality of the Fulla in certain areas, so be it!  I'll take trouble-free performance for a slight drop in SQ anyday.  After all, these little amp/DACs are about convenience.
  
 I also find that there is a lot of hyperbole whenever a new product is introduced and new buyers want to show how much they love their new purchase.  You can find these kinds of exaggerations on almost every thread that is the subject of a new product.  You can find some in the thread for the E10K!
  
 I am genuinely intrigued by the Fulla and down the road will probably pick one up (or its V2 version), but for now it just seems to be too much of a risk taking into account all the problems new Fulla owners are having.  Prospective buyers might want to give Schiit a little time to work out all the bugs before snagging one.
  
 Allen


----------



## zerodeefex

I've got a first run and a new unit. I had a host of problems with the first unit but the replacements are rock solid.


----------



## SpienerVince

Great news, now you can enjoy properly


----------



## Jozurr

Can anyone please comment how the Fulla will perform with a bass heavy headphone like the X1? Would it balance out the headphone since the X1 has mellowed highs and darker lows? Im going to plug the fulla into my laptop. I already like the soundstage on the X1, will this expand further? Would it be able to power two headphones with a splitter cable? or should I buy the E07K with two outs?
  
 Also, at how much volume do you think the fulla are too loud for you?


----------



## MrSlim

rebelinho said:


> I don't need anything besides the headphone out, perhaps the bass boost might come in handy, but the only use I would give the amp/dac would be with headphones and a laptop.
> 
> 
> I guess from your answers that my choice is not really... a choice. I'll see if I can get a Fulla in the near future.
> ...


 
 If your source is a laptop, then most music player software is going to have something at least as good as a hardware bass boost in software anyway..


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Anybody using the Fulla with Grados?


----------



## fixelexif

Anyone got the Fulla to work on a MacBook Pro? I don't know why it's not detected on my laptop, it's working fine on my Desktop pc though and it sounds really good with the LCD-2

 Edit: nvm, plugging and unplugging for 8472431 times seems to fixed the problem


----------



## ivanflo

Ordered - from Australia!


----------



## mejoshua

jozurr said:


> Can anyone please comment how the Fulla will perform with a bass heavy headphone like the X1? Would it balance out the headphone since the X1 has mellowed highs and darker lows? Im going to plug the fulla into my laptop. I already like the soundstage on the X1, will this expand further? Would it be able to power two headphones with a splitter cable? or should I buy the E07K with two outs?
> 
> Also, at how much volume do you think the fulla are too loud for you?


 

 It sounds great with X2s, although treble is slightly gritty but the overall presentation is still pretty enjoyable. It might settle down since both are new.
  
 I can't use it past 8 o'clock or so. It's very powerful.


----------



## SpienerVince

The problem with the MacBook Pro is that the output power of the USB ports is to low on older models, a friend of mine has a Fulla and has the same experience. You can fix it by plugging it in before booting your MacBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On my Late 2013 MBPr and iMac it works like a charm!


----------



## bearFNF

wildcatsare1 said:


> Anybody using the Fulla with Grados?



Yep, like I said before, sounds good with my PS500's.


----------



## scizzro

spienervince said:


> I need to wait, because santa sucked up all my money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If you have the chance, try the Lyr 2 with your HE400. I've had them for 2 years and powered them with the Magni 1 from Schiit and just upgraded to a Lyr 2. It really opens up the bass and makes these headphones sound so damn good, now I'm spoiled and will get rid of the Magni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 What amp are you using now?


----------



## SpienerVince

Currently I am using my iPhone 6 and an Indeed G2 clone. Or my MacBook Pro Retina. If your selling your magni/modi stack, tell me


----------



## fixelexif

spienervince said:


> The problem with the MacBook Pro is that the output power of the USB ports is to low on older models, a friend of mine has a Fulla and has the same experience. You can fix it by plugging it in before booting your MacBook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good to know, Thanks!


----------



## HenjieT

wildcatsare1 said:


> Anybody using the Fulla with Grados?


 
  
 Using it with both SR80e and SR325is. It's a great match with the SR325is as it tames the brightness a bit while preserving the details and clarity.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

henjiet said:


> Using it with both SR80e and SR325is. It's a great match with the SR325is as it tames the brightness a bit while preserving the details and clarity.


 

 Thank you, exactly what I am looking for! Now if I can just find somebody who wants to trade some "e" series Grados for an Alpha Dog!


----------



## SpienerVince

Because I hear a lot of people complain about problems with the Fulla on Mac. Here is a tip!
  
 Older models can not supply enough power on the USB ports, this is not a hardware problem, but a software problem. Try upgrading your MacBook/iMac/Mac Pro/Mac Mini to the latest software; OS X Yosemite 10.10.1, this will solve a lot of problems because there are new drivers included for the power management feature.


----------



## muziq

spienervince said:


> Because I hear a lot of people complain about problems with the Fulla on Mac. Here is a tip!
> 
> Older models can not supply enough power on the USB ports, this is not a hardware problem, but a software problem. Try upgrading your MacBook/iMac/Mac Pro/Mac Mini to the latest software; OS X Yosemite 10.10.1, this will solve a lot of problems because there are new drivers included for the power management feature.


 

 DON'T do this upgrade if, like me, you have a Time Capsule and/or have an external drive connected to it for storing data, music, etc.  Yosemite has an unaddressed-by-Apple issue with Time Capsule and accessing drives in certain configurations.  I made the mistake of upgrading my 2009 MBP from Mavericks to Yosemite in the hope of solving this USB power problem for my Fulla, and now Time Capsule isn't backing up, and my music files (on an external drive connected to the Time Capsule via USB port) are inaccessible. And Fulla's still not working without a powered hub for me. Unless you're pretty tech-savvy and can build work-arounds, I wouldn't recommend Yosemite until Apple un-f'es its network and Time Capsule protocols.


----------



## SpienerVince

It is not Apple, check your Time Capsule firmware. This might be the problem. It is not Yosemite, I have a Time Capsule and it works great, even with my old Mavericks back-up. Just hook the external drive to your Mac and it should work.


----------



## swspiers

wildcatsare1 said:


> Anybody using the Fulla with Grados?


 

 I tried, and ended up returning the Fulla.  I love Schiit, and am not slamming them at all.  But it just didn't work for me at all, and using primarily iGrado's and 225i's, I heard no appreciable difference between the Fulla and the FiiO E10.  Except I could boost the bass with the E10.  I also had some distortion in the right channel, which could have been a defect of the Fulla.  In the end I just did not think it was a good enough upgrade to justify the cash.   The build quality is on-pat for the price, and did not wow me like the Magi at its pricepoint.
  
 All IMHO, of course.  Looking forward to the next batch of Schiit products regardless.  Great customer service, and fun to deal with!
  
 -S


----------



## jigglyp

Hey guys, I'm looking into buying an amp/dac for my HiFiman HE-400s. Would the fulla schiit be a good match for them?  How does the Fulla sound compared to a Magni/Modi combo? Are the Magni/Modi in a completely different league, or is the difference negligible? And would the fulla schiit be an upgrade from a Xonar DG, considering the cheap price? Any input on this would be great. Thanks.


----------



## pavement714

I received a Fulla for Christmas to use with my M50x's. I absolutely love it. Immediately, I heard a soundstage and detail difference on my cans compared to my iPhone 5S and 2009 MacBook Pro. This is my first DAC, so I can't compare it to anything else, but I really like the added detail, presence and warmth it brings to my headphones. My girlfriend has a new retina display MBP that has a decent DAC, but the Fulla bested that as well. I did need to buy a Belkin powered hub for it to be recognized, but the hub itself doesn't need to be plugged in. Have also successfully used it with my iPhone.
  
 One thing people aren't talking much about is the fact that the DAC chip in the Fulla is the exact same as the Schiit Modi. Just something to consider if you're a fan of that DAC.


----------



## cspirou

uberclocked said:


> It'll have to be more expensive than $79.  Take a look at the prices Amazon is charging for other Schiit products vs directly off their website.  Using Amazon just means you also need to pay a middleman when buying Schiit prices, which jacks up the price.




Wrong. The Amazon prices include shipping which means they are basically the same price. Any difference is a trivial amount of $1-$3.


----------



## Uberclocked

cspirou said:


> Wrong. The Amazon prices include shipping which means they are basically the same price. Any difference is a trivial amount of $1-$3.


 
 The person was asking whether the price would be $79 or not, which it will not be.


----------



## jigglyp

pavement714 said:


> I received a Fulla for Christmas to use with my M50x's. I absolutely love it. Immediately, I heard a soundstage and detail difference on my cans compared to my iPhone 5S and 2009 MacBook Pro. This is my first DAC, so I can't compare it to anything else, but I really like the added detail, presence and warmth it brings to my headphones. My girlfriend has a new retina display MBP that has a decent DAC, but the Fulla bested that as well. I did need to buy a Belkin powered hub for it to be recognized, but the hub itself doesn't need to be plugged in. Have also successfully used it with my iPhone.
> 
> One thing people aren't talking much about is the fact that the DAC chip in the Fulla is the exact same as the Schiit Modi. Just something to consider if you're a fan of that DAC.


 
 Do you have a source on the dac chips being the same? The HE-400s are planar magnetic which is supposed to be pretty hard to drive compared to something like the ATH-M50s, so im nervous about how well the Fulla would drive them, even if they are of similar impedance.


----------



## pavement714

jigglyp said:


> Do you have a source on the dac chips being the same? The HE-400s are planar magnetic which is supposed to be pretty hard to drive compared to something like the ATH-M50s, so im nervous about how well the Fulla would drive them, even if they are of similar impedance.


 

 Right on the product page.
  
 "Like Modi, Fulla uses a CM6631 USB 2.0 receiver and the AK4396 digital to analog converter—not antique 1.1 or an integrated DAC with headphone drivers built in. The AK4396 is one of the best-measuring, most capable digital to analog converters on the planet, used in systems that cost many times the Fulla’s price."
  
 http://schiit.com/products/fulla


----------



## SpienerVince

jigglyp said:


> Do you have a source on the dac chips being the same? The HE-400s are planar magnetic which is supposed to be pretty hard to drive compared to something like the ATH-M50s, so im nervous about how well the Fulla would drive them, even if they are of similar impedance.


 
 The impedance does not matter in this case. Fulla will be able to drive them since the Hifiman HE-400 is pretty efficient for a planar magnetic headphone.


----------



## Uberclocked

jigglyp said:


> Do you have a source on the dac chips being the same? The HE-400s are planar magnetic which is supposed to be pretty hard to drive compared to something like the ATH-M50s, so im nervous about how well the Fulla would drive them, even if they are of similar impedance.


 
 The HE-400s are pretty easy to drive, you probably can drive them from your phone if you crank the volume up enough.
  
 Quote from the Fulla specs page on the Schiit website:
DAC: AKM AK4396 with Analog Devices ADA4610-based filter stage
  
 Quote from the Modi specs page on the Schiit webiste:
 D/A Conversion IC: AKM4396


----------



## SpienerVince

Same chip, different package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Modi is a DAC only and Fulla is a DAC/AMP combination.


----------



## Uberclocked

However, keep in mind that the DAC chip used isn't as important as how it is implemented.  A bad DAC chip implemented amazingly will sound better than a good one implemented horribly.
 For example, the AK240 uses two CS4398s, the same DAC used on the Creative Sound Blaster Z, which you can get off ebay for ~$50, yet sounds better than the DX90, which uses two ESS9018K2Ms, which are arguably better than the dual CS4398s.


----------



## SpienerVince

Yes I know, but at Schiit Audio, you should not be afraid to get bad implemented chips


----------



## Uberclocked

spienervince said:


> Yes I know, but at Schiit Audio, you should not be afraid to get bad implemented chips


 
 What I'm trying to say is that the Schiit Modi 2 will probably sound better than the Fulla even though they use the same DACs.


----------



## jigglyp

I guess I'm kinda nervous as I'm relatively new to the Hi-Fi world lol. So you guys think the Fulla would drive the HE-400s as well as the Magni/Modi combo, or is the combo alot better and worth double the price?


----------



## Uberclocked

jigglyp said:


>


 
 Due to the law of diminishing returns, no, the Schiit Modi/Magni stack will not sound twice as nice as the Fulla.  However, it will sound better and be able to drive more powerful headphones as well as sensitive IEMs.
 Read my reply one page before this if you want to know about driving HE-400s.


----------



## jigglyp

uberclocked said:


> Due to the law of diminishing returns, no, the Schiit Modi/Magni stack will not sound twice as nice as the Fulla.  However, it will sound better and be able to drive more powerful headphones as well as sensitive IEMs.
> Read my reply one page before this if you want to know about driving HE-400s.


 
 I am aware that they are easy to drive, but I'm also aware that it's recommend to use an amp/dac to get the best SQ. If the fulla can do 95% of what the magni/moda combo can do for the HE-400s, IMO it's not worth an extra $120. What I guess I've been trying to ask is will I get a close experience to the magni/moda combo if I go for the Fulla?


----------



## Uberclocked

jigglyp said:


> I am aware that they are easy to drive, but I'm also aware that it's recommend to use an amp/dac to get the best SQ. If the fulla can do 95% of what the magni/moda combo can do for the HE-400s, IMO it's not worth an extra $120. What I guess I've been trying to ask is will I get a close experience to the magni/moda combo if I go for the Fulla?


 
 Yes, you probably will.


----------



## SpienerVince

For the price the Fulla Schiit does really good, it is a steal ( I tried and loved it ). I just can't afford one for now, santa sucked up all my money!
 And the Modi 2 Uber looks great, check the Magni/Modi 2 ( Uber ) thread, hopefully more people join and share!


----------



## pavement714

jigglyp said:


> I am aware that they are easy to drive, but I'm also aware that it's recommend to use an amp/dac to get the best SQ. If the fulla can do 95% of what the magni/moda combo can do for the HE-400s, IMO it's not worth an extra $120. What I guess I've been trying to ask is will I get a close experience to the magni/moda combo if I go for the Fulla?


 

 Personally, I believe so. Schiit does have a return policy, and with the (relatively) low price of the Fulla I'd heartily recommend purchasing it and finding out for yourself!


----------



## jigglyp

Thanks buds. Guess I'll go for the Fulla since it's pretty close to the magni/moda. I know I'm a wierdo, but I just can't justify spending double the cash on the magni/modi for a small difference in SQ, especially if the fulla comes close for half the price lol. Plus it can fit in your pocket, if need be!


----------



## Uberclocked

jigglyp said:


> Thanks buds. Guess I'll go for the Fulla since it's pretty close to the magni/moda. I know I'm a wierdo, but I just can't justify spending double the cash on the magni/modi for a small difference in SQ, especially if the fulla comes close for half the price lol. Plus it can fit in your pocket, if need be!


 
 No.  The only thing you should even be considering is Headamp Aristaeus.


----------



## jigglyp

But, but, I already have one paired with my Beats Pros. Do I need two?!


----------



## Uberclocked

jigglyp said:


> But, but, I already have one paired with my Beats Pros. Do I need two?!


 
 You need 420 of them chained together.


----------



## SpienerVince

Use some magic diamond solder to make magic connections between the DACs to get supreme star wars audiophile quality right?


----------



## Uberclocked

spienervince said:


> Use some magic diamond solder to make magic connections between the DACs to get supreme star wars audiophile quality right?


 
 Wrong, skrub.  You need to be in F4z3 K14n first and then take a bottle of Mountain Dew along with a bag of Doritos and throw them into a blender.  Pour the resulting liquid into a mold and use a CNC machine to carve it into the shape of an AK240.  Plug Headamp Aristaeus into the AK240 and sacrifice 666 firstborns to the illoominaughty.  Then and only then can you truly listen to music.


----------



## jigglyp

Instructions unclear. Dick stuck in blender.


----------



## jv3jd

Disappointing problems.
  
 Received my Fulla yesterday. Ear-splitting snap, crackles and pops on plugin and during volume adjustment. Fear of destroying my headphones (Sennheiser Momentums, HD 598s) will force me to return this if I can't find a solution. I am by no means an expert. Suggestions welcome.
  
 Here's my experience on a new Lenovo Yoga Pro 2 running Windows 8:
  
 1. Device would not detect when plugged into USB 2.0 port. Nada, zip. Swapped out the included USB cable for another -- that solved the detection problem so it looks like the device shipped with a dead cable.
  
 2. With a new USB cable I had to fiddle with the Fulla volume control but finally the device was detected. Then I got an immediate "Malfunction error". The device was drawing too much power. This is extremely disappointing as I'm running a laptop, not a mobile player. There's no reason why a standard USB 2.0 port should not be able to deliver sufficient juice. (This error occurred when the laptop was powered, so it shouldn't be a battery-saver issue).
  
 The device became immediately hot to the touch and I removed it quickly.
  
 3. I went out and bought an overpriced powered (5v) USB 3.0 hub (backward compatible) to solve the problem. With the device plugged in to the hub, it was detected by the laptop with no error. Fulla software downloaded and music was then output through the device. (Now I was streaming music through Spotify and there was a sync issue with the Fulla where the music was played at a higher speed and everything sounded high-pitched. This appears to be caused by the fact that data is cached whenever Spotify is paused for any significant time. I relaunched the app and problem solved).
  
 4. Fulla sounded decent. Then I tried to adjust the volume and boom!!! A huge pop in my left ear cup. After a few minuets of terror I got brave enough to try to turn the volume down and ... boom, snap, crackle!!!. I unplugged my headphones which resulted in an electrical buzzing noise.  Thinking it was a compatibility problem with my headphones, I tried a second pair ... same issue.
  
 I've been in touch with the nice customer service folks at Schiit (they were very responsive) but we haven't solved the problem. Here's what I've done without improvement:
  
 - Changed wall outlets in case I wasn't getting clean/consistent power.
 - Unplugged the Fulla and turned the volume control a few dozen times to clear any dust or debris in the volume pot that might cause an audio problem.
 - Tried the Fulla in different ports on the hub.
 - Tried the laptop plugged in and on battery power.
 - Tried my laptop with other USB devices. No issues with the ports.
 - Removed the Fulla from laptop and hub and plugged it into the USB 2.0 input on my TV soundbar. Obviously, I wasn't going to get audio from an input but I wanted to hear whether there would be any popping when the device was plugged into another USB 2.0 charging source -- there was. There was the same popping and snapping through the headphones when plugging/unplugging or adjusting volume. Thus, it appears the problem is electrical.
  
 I think I can rule out a USB port problem on my laptop and the hub.  And I believe I'm hearing electrical surges through the Fulla audio jack. It doesn't appear that the Fulla is properly managing the power input from standard USB ports.
  
 Any help ... or is it time to junk this Fulla?


----------



## scizzro

jigglyp said:


> Thanks buds. Guess I'll go for the Fulla since it's pretty close to the magni/moda. I know I'm a wierdo, but I just can't justify spending double the cash on the magni/modi for a small difference in SQ, especially if the fulla comes close for half the price lol. Plus it can fit in your pocket, if need be!


 
 Fulla is a great place to start. Once you get used to the sound signature and start to crave an upgrade (it will happen, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), IMO you will appreciate the magni/modi more, if that's the way you choose to go. That extra 20% may not seem like much now, but as you train your ear, it really becomes apparent


----------



## bearFNF

jv3jd said:


> Disappointing problems.
> 
> Any help ... or is it time to junk this Fulla?


 
 Can you try it on a different computer? A desktop preferably but another laptop would work.  I have used mine on a tablet w/Docking keyboard (no extra power), an older laptop (USB 2.0), and my desk top with none of these issues.
  
 However, thinking about it a little more, I think that after all of that you should just send it back to them and get a replacement.


----------



## HenjieT

jv3jd said:


> Disappointing problems.
> 
> Received my Fulla yesterday. Ear-splitting snap, crackles and pops on plugin and during volume adjustment. Fear of destroying my headphones (Sennheiser Momentums, HD 598s) will force me to return this if I can't find a solution. I am by no means an expert. Suggestions welcome.


 
  
 I'm experiencing the same thing with my Fulla (serial no. ending in 1*5 so it's one of the earlier ones). And there's only 3 "zones" in the volume pot where I can hear sound from both channels without any crackles or noises. I'm pretty sure it's a problem with the potentiometer because the issue is present with all the PCs (desktops and laptops) I've tried it with.
  
 Emailed Laura at Schiit and they immediately shipped me a replacement unit. I should have it next week (long transit time due to my location, Philippines).
  
 But seeing that you have a fairly recent unit (one without the oscillator problem, I assume), I'm now kinda worried that the volume pot issue might be more prevalent. Hoping that my replacement unit is perfect this time around because after paying for international shipping (for both the original and replacement units), I'll be out more than $135 when all is said and done. 
  


> Here's my experience on a new Lenovo Yoga Pro 2 running Windows 8:
> 
> 1. Device would not detect when plugged into USB 2.0 port. Nada, zip. Swapped out the included USB cable for another -- that solved the detection problem so it looks like the device shipped with a dead cable.
> 
> ...


 
  
 On my main desktop PC, it's the complete opposite. No go with my Plugable powered USB 3.0 hub (which is puzzling) but no problems with any of the onboard USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports. And now that you mentioned it, the mini-USB cable that comes with the Fulla doesn't seem to be of good quality at all.
  
 But even after 3-4 hours of use, I've yet to have my Fulla become hot to the touch, just a bit warm.
  


> I think I can rule out a USB port problem on my laptop and the hub.  And I believe I'm hearing electrical surges through the Fulla audio jack. It doesn't appear that the Fulla is properly managing the power input from standard USB ports.
> 
> Any help ... or is it time to junk this Fulla?


 
  
 Like what bearFNF suggested, I think the best thing to do is to email Laura and ask for a replacement.


----------



## eten

Would this be enough to power the AKG 7xx. Sorry if this has been asked before, but I am pretty new to this audiophile hobby.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## HenjieT

eten said:


> Would this be enough to power the AKG 7xx. Sorry if this has been asked before, but I am pretty new to this audiophile hobby.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 Yup, the Fulla will be able to drive the AKG K7XX with power to spare.


----------



## jaboki

Interesting.. I might have to jump on this. Anyone try these with the HD598 and HD600?


----------



## money4me247

wildcatsare1 said:


> I don't know if anybody responded, but the higher price on Amazon covers the Prime, "free" shipping costs. I thought Amazon lost a lawsuit on jacking up the cost to cover the "free" shipping, but still going on.


 
 I dunno. I recently checked out Schiit's selection of products on the Amazon page & the pricing seemed to be exactly same. Shipping usually not covered by Prime.


----------



## krikor

eten said:


> Would this be enough to power the AKG 7xx. Sorry if this has been asked before, but I am pretty new to this audiophile hobby.
> 
> Thanks.


 
 I'm using the Fulla with the AKG K7XX right now. Powers it just fine, even does OK with Beyerdynamic 600 ohm cans for my tastes in listening levels. 
  
 However, it's been a roller coaster week for me between the Fulla and AKG K7XX, both being new products and each with birthing "issues" (in parenthesis because I'm not convinced the reported K7XX rattle and distortion are legitimate problems). So I've spent a fair amount of time trying different configurations and chasing down various gremlins to verify whether or not my units suffer from any of these conditions.
  
 Long and short of it, I've arrived at a good news/bad news situation:
  
GOOD NEWS - _*I love the sound of the Fulla and in particular through the new K7XX cans.*_ Been going back and forth with the K7XX, Beyer DT880 and DT990. And I keep returing to the K7XX/Fulla as my preference. This is my first pair of AKGs and my first Schiit, so perhaps I'm just reacting to new and different, but I'm quite impressed on both fronts, especially considering the combo set me back less than $300. 
  
BAD NEWS - I'm getting some serious RF noise interference when using the K7XX with the Fulla. At times I can flat out listen to radio stations in the right channel (WCSX FM 94.7 in Detroit to be specific as I could easily make out the call sign). And the really annoying thing is that it modulates and rides along with the music, or the music modulates the noise, which comes across as an annoying static distortion in the right channel. Making matters worse and difficult to track down is that it is intermittent depending upon the exact position of the Fulla, cables, headphones. At first I thought I had a problem with the Fulla, then with the K7XX, then with the Fulla, then with... ARGGGH!
  
 This problem does not happen with any of my other headphones including lower impedance IEM (cheap Skullcandy Ink'd) or Koss PortaPro. I've found I can "tune" the interference depending upon how I position the Fulla, lay the cables, tilt my head, move my arms, rotate the cat, etc. At times, I can even induce some noise/static in the left channel, and it is there even when music is not playing. If I lay my hands on wire hoops of the AKGs, which carry the signal to the right cup, I can make the interference disappear if positioned just right. And don't laugh, but I even tried wrapping the hoops with aluminum foil (didn't do anything).
  
 CONJECTURE: those goofy AKG hoops that carry the signal to the right cup are acting as an antenna when hooked up to the Fulla.
  
 For awhile, this led me to believe I had a defective K7XX, but it ONLY occurs with the Fulla (other amps tried include a bevy of JDS cMoy tins and a Wyred mPre... still need to test with my silver-era Pioneer stuff). And likewise, the Fulla only exhibits this with the K7XX. Seems like a compatibility issue to me.
  
 So...
  
*CALLING ALL AKG K7-SERIES USERS - anyone else having RF interference issues when using them with your Fulla?*


----------



## tbish

krikor said:


> I'm using the Fulla with the AKG K7XX right now. Powers it just fine, even does OK with Beyerdynamic 600 ohm cans for my tastes in listening levels.
> 
> However, it's been a roller coaster week for me between the Fulla and AKG K7XX, both being new products and each with birthing "issues" (in parenthesis because I'm not convinced the reported K7XX rattle and distortion are legitimate problems). So I've spent a fair amount of time trying different configurations and chasing down various gremlins to verify whether or not my units suffer from any of these conditions.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am having a very similar issue with my Fulla when hooked up to my HE-400i.
  
 I am getting static through the right channel that modulates with the music. It doesn't resolve into a radio station though, just static. It only happens with the HE-400i when driven by the Fulla. Every other headphone I own produces clean sound through the Fulla; every other source I own produces clean sound through the HE-400i.
  
 I'm having Schiit exchange my Fulla to see if there's any magic voodoo going on, or if it is the combo that's causing it.


----------



## emremusic

shoot..I just ordered a Fulla yesterday without reading this thread. I just assumed Fulla would be fine like other schiit products. I just wanted something convenient for my Etymotic IEMs. I had no idea there were so many complaints.

Just out of curiosity, can we take a poll of how many satisfied Fulla owners versus problematic Fulla owners?

I hope mine turns out ok...


----------



## pavement714

emremusic said:


> shoot..I just ordered a Fulla yesterday without reading this thread. I just assumed Fulla would be fine like other schiit products. I just wanted something convenient for my Etymotic IEMs. I had no idea there were so many complaints.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, can we take a poll of how many satisfied Fulla owners versus problematic Fulla owners?
> 
> I hope mine turns out ok...


 

 Very satisfied owner here


----------



## callumrd1

I will probably use a Dremel to cut some texture into the volume knob, but besides that, I am extremely satisfied.


----------



## krikor

tbish said:


> I am having a very similar issue with my Fulla when hooked up to my HE-400i.
> 
> I am getting static through the right channel that modulates with the music. It doesn't resolve into a radio station though, just static. It only happens with the HE-400i when driven by the Fulla. Every other headphone I own produces clean sound through the Fulla; every other source I own produces clean sound through the HE-400i.
> 
> I'm having Schiit exchange my Fulla to see if there's any magic voodoo going on, or if it is the combo that's causing it.


 
  
 I contacted Schiit and they got back to me within minutes. On a Saturday! Great customer service.
  
 First question asked was if I live near a radio tower. I did a little research and what do you know, I'm about a mile from a 13,500 watt transmitter broadcasting WCSX (the one I can make out in the right channel) along with four other stations. One possibility suggested by Schiit tech support is that it could be due to the low output impedance and wide bandwidth of the driver IC combined with cable/wiring design of my AKGs.
  
 They offered to swap out my Fulla, but I don't see the point if it will just do the same thing. I've already spent enough on shipping (my wife accidentally bought the Magni after they pulled the initial release of the Fulla off the website link I sent her as a gift "suggestion", so we got hit to ship that back and forth already).
  
 I'll run the Fulla with the K7XX at work on Monday and see if getting away from that tower eliminates the problem. I plan to eventually rewire the K7XX and bypass those antenna hoops anyway, which will hopefully eliminate the interference.


----------



## atomicbob

Ok fellow Schiit heads, listen up. Here are some technical measurements of this small wonder, the Fulla.
  
 Here is a picture of the test setup:

 The sound level metering in the dummy head was calibrated to a Bruel & Kjaer 4231 type 1 sound level calibrator.

 How hot does it get? After an hour of playing Daft Punk's Instant Crush at 90 dBC SPL (very loud), in an ambient of 67° F it was 96° F on top and 94° F on the bottom:

  
 Here are a few of the technical results measured. All measurements made with a PrismSound dScope III using an HE-500 load driven at 200 mVrms producing 90 dBC at the dummy head ear mic except for the square wave tests which were at 100mVpp as noted.
  
 frequency response (highly expanded y-axis):

  
 THD+N:

  
 jitter spectrum:

  
 20 Hz square wave response at 100 mVpp:

  
 20 Hz square wave expanded x-axis:

  
 I have spent some time listening with Beyerdynamic T90, HiFiMan HE-500 and NAD HP50 headphones. The Fulla can drive them all to excruciating sound levels to my ears, though the HE-500 won't go as absurdly loud as the T90 and HP50. It appears to top out the Fulla at 105 dB SPL. Still clean sounding but VERY LOUD.
  
 A Fulla, NAD HP50 and a netbook running JRiver would make a very good combination for a high quality, portable sound system. Portable, not mobile. 
  
 -AB


----------



## 370lbgorilla

> I have spent some time listening with Beyerdynamic T90, HiFiMan HE-500 and NAD HP50 headphones. The Fulla can drive them all to excruciating sound levels to my ears, though the HE-500 won't go as absurdly loud as the T90 and HP50. It appears to top out the Fulla at 105 dB SPL. Still clean sounding but VERY LOUD.
> 
> A Fulla, NAD HP50 and a netbook running JRiver would make a very good combination for a high quality, portable sound system. Portable, not mobile.
> 
> -AB


 
  
 That is so awesome!  You wouldn't by any chance have taken similar measurements of the FiiO E10K?  It would be cool to compare.
  
 Allen


----------



## atomicbob

370lbgorilla said:


> That is so awesome!  You wouldn't by any chance have taken similar measurements of the FiiO E10K?  It would be cool to compare.
> 
> Allen


 
 Don't have access to a FiiO E10K. I don't think I've heard one at a meet either.


----------



## thune

krikor said:


> First question asked was if I live near a radio tower. I did a little research and what do you know, I'm about a mile from a 13,500 watt transmitter broadcasting WCSX (the one I can make out in the right channel) along with four other stations.
> .
> I'll run the Fulla with the K7XX at work on Monday and see if getting away from that tower eliminates the problem.


 
 Proximity is the most likely case. But, I've also heard interference coming from a poorly shielded IF (intermediate frequency) section of a nearby FM tuner. Do you have WCSX tuned elsewhere in the house?
  
 Bob Cordell had to wave a few hands about this 'enhanced' zobel in his Super Gainclone circuit, but maybe the modest reduction of RF ingress is worth it.
  

  
 ...and also... could be the proponents of jfet inputs aren't excessive about this practical issue.


----------



## motberg

Thanks for all the comments and measurements.. very helpful.
 My Fulla was shipped on 12/5 but I just got around to installing it today. Everything went perfect onto a Samsung i3 Windows 7 Laptop. I tried16/44 and 24 bit at 44/88/96 and everything was OK.
 I am very satisfied with the purchase (little surprised by the sharp edges though)..... now need get some more serous headphones...


----------



## krikor

thune said:


> Proximity is the most likely case. But, I've also heard interference coming from a poorly shielded IF (intermediate frequency) section of a nearby FM tuner. Do you have WCSX tuned elsewhere in the house?


 
  
 I have not listened to FM in ages, other than for my alarm clock. All of the FM tuners in the house (several silver-era Pioneer receivers) are powered down/unplugged.


----------



## flashbackk

"A Fulla, NAD HP50 and a netbook running JRiver would make a very good combination for a high quality, portable sound system. Portable, not mobile. "
  
  
 I am so glad to hear someone else say that........  I used velcro to stick mine to my chromebook..... Love that NAD / fulla combo.   Nice to see it measures as good as it sounds.


----------



## atomicbob

flashbackk said:


> "A Fulla, NAD HP50 and a netbook running JRiver would make a very good combination for a high quality, portable sound system. Portable, not mobile. "
> 
> 
> I am so glad to hear someone else say that........  I used velcro to stick mine to my chromebook..... Love that NAD / fulla combo.   Nice to see it measures as good as it sounds.


 
 It is almost ridiculous how such great sound quality can be achieved for not much money these days. $250 for the HP50, $80 for the Fulla, $50 for JRiver and $200~$300 on a Chromebook.


----------



## Quelch

emremusic said:


> shoot..I just ordered a Fulla yesterday without reading this thread. I just assumed Fulla would be fine like other schiit products. I just wanted something convenient for my Etymotic IEMs. I had no idea there were so many complaints.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, can we take a poll of how many satisfied Fulla owners versus problematic Fulla owners?
> 
> I hope mine turns out ok...


 

 Fear not
 Most new Fulla buyers are too busy enjoying their new toy to do any posting
 This tiny thing is a joy to use
 My Ultrasone, Sennnheiser and TDK in ears all sound much improved with the Fulla
 Even though my motherboard has a good quality audio chip the little Fulla surpasses it easily
 As 'AtomicBob' said in his excellent review, they do get warm, I'm in the sub-tropics, it's the middle of summer, my Fulla gets HOT but still works perfectly
  
 When reading the problems some have just remember that this is a very small financial investment !


----------



## johnjen

Gee that setup looks very familiar… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It's good to see 'solid' test results such as this.  :thumb
  
 And isn't interesting how the DUT almost gets lost while in proximity to the test setup?
  
  Don't stop now…  :thumb
  
 JJ


----------



## atomicbob

@johnjen - except we didn't have the dscope out. Not enough room that day. Crazy how the Fulla is dwarfed by everything else, even the Vaunix lab USB hub.


----------



## johnjen

yeah it's mighty tiny.
  
 It's rather deceptive how small it truly is.
  
 Good things in small packages sorta thing…
  
 JJ


----------



## Phishin Phool

Damn I really wanted one of these - price and form factor is perfect (and apparently value) but I need it to be powered by phone or tablet or recharge battery which it just doesn't do and that is such a shame.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Anybody driving Grados with the little Schiit? Results?


----------



## johnjen

Um, maybe I'm missing sumpt'n but if its plugged into a usb port from a phone, or tablet etc., that IS where it draws it's power from.
  
 JJ


----------



## 1adam12

johnjen said:


> Um, maybe I'm missing sumpt'n but if its plugged into a usb port from a phone, or tablet etc., that IS where it draws it's power from.
> 
> JJ


 

 Most phones/tablets don't provide enough power through USB.


----------



## Phishin Phool

johnjen said:


> Um, maybe I'm missing sumpt'n but if its plugged into a usb port from a phone, or tablet etc., that IS where it draws it's power from.
> 
> JJ


 
 Apparently phones and tablets don't have enough juice to run it. Pc's and/or powered usb hubs work but not phones or tablets with maybe an expception or two
  
 From the Schiit site


> iPhones: you'll need iOS 7 or 8, the magic overpriced Apple cable *and a power source* (hub or battery, or, for full LOLs, Wyrd.) This is covered in the Guides/Getting Connected section of the site, with links to cables, hubs, etc.
> 
> Android: you'll need Android 4 or 5, software for 4, *and a power source*. As above, this is covered in the Guides/Getting Connected section of the site.


 
 so separate power is needed


----------



## NZtechfreak

thegimp said:


> Most phones/tablets don't provide enough power through USB.


 
  
 Yep.
  
 I still kinda expected it to work with my Note 4 without an external power source, as the high-end Galaxy phones output more charge than other phones (I can run a 2TB portable drive without external power via USB OTG, for example, which most other phones I have tried cannot do), however even there (alas!) it is a no go. Presumably there are some tablets that will be able to manage it. I also tried with a powered hub and it does work there, as Schiit state. Not much good for a portable use-case however.
  
 Shame, I guess I will stick with Dragonfly 1.2 for my mobile DAC/amp needs for now.


----------



## ivanflo

Received my Fulla in the Mail today Ordered Thursday night and arrived monday morning... In Australia! Pretty damn good i reckon, over the new year period too.
  
 Using a 15" retina macbook pro with VOX, which was ok on it's own, but the Fulla has transformed my Q701's. Very happy with the product.


----------



## johnjen

thegimp said:


> Most phones/tablets don't provide enough power through USB.


 
 Ah, the missing sumpt'n part…
  
 JJ


----------



## pavement714

I use the Fulla with the iPhone 5S with a powered hub. It's possible to trick the iPhone into letting the Fulla run without the hub being plugged in.


----------



## callumrd1

pavement714 said:


> I use the Fulla with the iPhone 5S with a powered hub. It's possible to trick the iPhone into letting the Fulla run without the hub being plugged in.


 

 Would you mind cluing the rest of us in? I would like to know how to trick my iPhone into letting the Fulla run without extra power.


----------



## pavement714

callumrd1 said:


> Would you mind cluing the rest of us in? I would like to know how to trick my iPhone into letting the Fulla run without extra power.


 

 While it intermittently cuts out, I have had some success plugging in Apple Lightning Camera Kit directly to the phone while everything else in the chain is plugged in. For instance, plugging in just the Apple cable, then the USB will give the "insufficient power" message. So prior to connecting to the iPhone, connect the headphone 3.5mm cable, to the Fulla, the Fulla to the hub, the hub to the Apple cable, then plug it in. If it stops, just unplug it, and plug it back in. Worked for me.


----------



## bearFNF

I was just listening to mine on my Note 3 after trying the multiple plug in disconnect thing and it worked (this is without a hub). 
 But I just tried it again to see if it was the way I plugged it in and it is not working now.  I have tried different connection procedures and still cant get it working again.  This is all without a hub just the OTG cable.
  
 Seems like is right on the edge of too much power draw.


----------



## johnjen

did the fulla get warm?
  
 If so wait until it cools down completely and then try it.
  
 If it's "right on the edge" then the fulla should pull less current when not warmed up.
  
 Worth a shot…
  
 Unless of course it drained the battery in your phone enough… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 JJ


----------



## notsimar

Ordered the fulla, hope it comes soon


----------



## callumrd1

I just tried to connect my Fulla to my iPhone 6 with the camera connection kit and an Anker 13000 mAh battery using a pigtail mini USB cable, but I was unable to get the iPhone to play sound. What is the procedure to get sound out of the Fulla?


----------



## myemaildw

for iphone you need a hub for iphone to think that device takes less voltage and amp. cause if you connect to iphone with otg without your iphone takes info from the dac how much voltage and amp it needs, and with hub you bypass that and it takes info from the hub. but it will drain the battery in iphone if you don't plug in extra battery to powered hub to power the dac. works with every dac this way. but you need ios7 or ios8 for it to work.


----------



## bearFNF

johnjen said:


> did the fulla get warm?
> 
> If so wait until it cools down completely and then try it.
> 
> ...


 

 Nope, not warm and it did not drain the phone (heh, had an image of the Fulla as a vampire just then).  I think it is a start up issue, it worked well when I did get it to recognize it...


----------



## johnjen

Ok then, shoot all of my pet theories full of holes then…
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 JJ :thumb


----------



## SpienerVince

Just bought one Fulla Schiit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I have to wait till next Monday, because Sonority Audio had none left


----------



## eddypoon

I received my Fulla for two days. 
  
 1. The concern surrounding the sharp edges were real: when you turn the volume knob, your finger tips will cut directly against the unpolished metal edges (in red below)  
  
  
  
  
  
 2. The shipped 6 inch USB to mini USB cable is not great, and prone to picking up electronic interferences in your environment. I was trying with my Etymotic ER4S and I can noise clearly, and rid of the noise after replacing the dingle cable. 
  
 3. Great sound, otherwise, as reported by other members.


----------



## ivanflo

the edges are clean cut, they really are not as bad as people are making out.


----------



## Jozurr

Do you HAVE to use the volume knob or you can set it to a certain point and change the volume through the windows volume control?


----------



## pavement714

jozurr said:


> Do you HAVE to use the volume knob or you can set it to a certain point and change the volume through the windows volume control?


 
  
 On OSX it disables system audio output. You can control inside a program, however. I'd assume Windows is similar. I find it very easy/fun to use the volume knob.


----------



## NZtechfreak

pavement714 said:


> On OSX it disables system audio output. You can control inside a program, however. I'd assume Windows is similar. I find it very easy/fun to use the volume knob.


 
  
 The reason it'll do this is to prevent bit truncation/loss due to people setting the volume down lower on the computer side of things.
  
 Personally I don't have any particular issue using the volume knob, although I do note that after the first couple of times where my fingers brushed those rather sharpish metal edges I am fairly careful about how I use the volume knob.


----------



## rmullins08

Been using the fulla for a few weeks now with no issues turning the knob


----------



## kongmw

jozurr said:


> Do you HAVE to use the volume knob or you can set it to a certain point and change the volume through the windows volume control?


 
 I was under the impression that it's always better to leave the windows volume at max and use the pot on the device?
 Could be wrong tho.


----------



## Jozurr

kongmw said:


> I was under the impression that it's always better to leave the windows volume at max and use the pot on the device?
> Could be wrong tho.


 
 What's holding me back with the Fulla is the usability. If the volume knob is difficult to use, I dont want to be frustrated with it at all times. Considering a Magni 2/Modi 2 Combo.. but not sure if its worth the increase in the price, SQ and aesthetics wise. Also, how powerful is the combo compared to the fulla? if in the future I intend to buy 600ohm headphones, would the fulla be able to drive them or the combo will be better?


----------



## UprightMan

wait a sec.. If I am using this OTG in my pocket will it move the volume around a lot?


----------



## Phishin Phool

uprightman said:


> wait a sec.. If I am using this OTG in my pocket will it move the volume around a lot?



Don't know how you are gonna do that a phone or tablet won't power it and I lso assume it would get uncomfortably warm


----------



## UprightMan

I have a separate power supply and correct OTG cable
  
 power supply - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005QILJ74?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
 OTG  cable - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171549957883?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 as I live in England I always have a jacket on so planned to put in breast pocket... *but need to know it won't move volume up randomly and blow my ears out!*


----------



## Rave77

fulla or e17, which one for best audio.


----------



## Phishin Phool

I am 


uprightman said:


> I have a separate power supply and correct OTG cable
> 
> power supply - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005QILJ74?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> OTG  cable - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171549957883?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> ...


 
 I am not sure I understand - how are you going to use that power source with the fulla- doesn't it just hold a charge (battery) that is used to recharge /power a phone or device? How are you going to use it to power the fulla and pass along the signal? Does it allow you to somehow connect a usb otg cable in and then pass along that signal and power to a usb out line???


----------



## atomicbob

uprightman said:


> I have a separate power supply and correct OTG cable
> 
> power supply - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005QILJ74?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> OTG  cable - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171549957883?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> ...


 
 Carefully wrap some gaffers tape around it once you have the volume set where you want it. Then it assuredly won't move. Use real gaffers tape, not some other cheap tape. The good stuff won't leave a residue when removed. Don't leave a given piece of tape on for more than a day or it too may deteriorate and leave residue.


----------



## UprightMan

my understanding is that cable will allow me to connect source (android phone), power and the fulla


----------



## MrSlim

jozurr said:


> What's holding me back with the Fulla is the usability. If the volume knob is difficult to use, I dont want to be frustrated with it at all times. Considering a Magni 2/Modi 2 Combo.. but not sure if its worth the increase in the price, SQ and aesthetics wise. Also, how powerful is the combo compared to the fulla? if in the future I intend to buy 600ohm headphones, would the fulla be able to drive them or the combo will be better?


 
  
 If you compare the specs, Magni2 is much more powerful, rated at 1.2 Watts for 32 ohms, and 130mWatt for 600 ohms.   Fulla can do 300mW into 32 ohms (so only 1/4 of the capability of Magni2) and is not rated for 600 ohms (its rated at 40mW for 300 ohms).  I have HD580s that are 300 ohms and it seems to drive them fine, but I would be concerned with using it with 600 ohm phones..  
  
 I think you need to consider if you are planning on using it as a portable/carryaround type unit or is going to be mostly for desktop use.  I bought one for travel purposes, so the tiny volume control is a trade off I can live with for the size convenience of the unit (my alternative was going to be a DacPort LX and O2 combo, but the size of the whole kit was going to become an issue (and i needed to build a new Euro power supply for the O2)).  I would never consider using it as a desktop dac/amp though, using the little volume control would get old fast (and I have more than enough desktop amps(or at least more than enough in process of being built). 
  
 Of course, going with the Magni2 means you need to buy the Modi to go with it, but you end up with a much more capable desktop system than what the Fulla can provide (consider the output amp stage in the Magni, where else can you get a discrete output stage for $99).


----------



## 370lbgorilla

> Carefully wrap some gaffers tape around it once you have the volume set where you want it. Then it assuredly won't move. Use real gaffers tape, not some other cheap tape. The good stuff won't leave a residue when removed. Don't leave a given piece of tape on for more than a day or it too may deteriorate and leave residue.


 
  
 So then he would have to remove the tape and re-apply it everytime he wants to adjust the volume level?  This seems impractical.
  
 Allen


----------



## MrSlim

uprightman said:


> my understanding is that cable will allow me to connect source (android phone), power and the fulla


 
 You will also need a Micro to Mini USB cable/adapter, since Fulla has a mini USB input. 
 YMMV re android phones, since not all support USB host mode (ie, Nexus 4 doesnt..). 
 I was able to get it working using a powered usb hub on my Samsung Tab 4 8.0, and want to try with a portable battery (ala your idea), but likely need a Y cable something like what you are suggesting.. (although all my music is on a USB Hard drive which would need the hub to power it regardless.. )


----------



## Wildcatsare1

phishin phool said:


> Don't know how you are gonna do that a phone or tablet won't power it and I lso assume it would get uncomfortably warm




Where I am, a very warm Fulla in your pocket would be a wonderful thing, given the present wind chill!!!


----------



## UprightMan

mrslim said:


> You will also need a Micro to Mini USB cable/adapter, since Fulla has a mini USB input.


 
 both male!?  share link if easy please to be sure I get right one


----------



## NZtechfreak

uprightman said:


> my understanding is that cable will allow me to connect source (android phone), power and the fulla




The Fulla didn't work with my OTG Y-Cable.


----------



## MrSlim

Although the specific cable mentioned here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/615548/do-the-dacport-and-the-dacport-lx-really-sound-different/30#post_9292387  does not seem to be available anymore, there may be some clues regarding how to get a Y cable to work, with respect to preventing the data source device from having an issue with the current draw from the fulla, which would then be powered by a battery..


----------



## MrSlim

uprightman said:


> both male!?  share link if easy please to be sure I get right one


 
 Actually, I might be wrong about that.  When initally looking at the middle photo on this page: http://www.amazon.ca/Importer520-Micro-Cable-Power-Galaxy/dp/B00CXAC1ZW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420651630&sr=8-1&keywords=Micro+USB+Host+OTG+Cable+with+USB+Power, I thought the Blue thing was the battery, but then I noticed that it says 16G on it,  so it may just be a USB stick.  
  
 It might take some experimentation (I have a meter that I could use to figure out what connects to what, but not everyone does) 
  
 A similar product: http://store.kegbot.org/products/usb-otg-and-power-y-cable suggests that the female micro connector is for power, so that the USB A female would actually be where the Fulla would connect.


----------



## MrSlim

Has anyone else noticed that the volume knob and the USB connector are on a slight angle? The usb connector does not quite line up with the panel hole. I am able to insert it by pressing down with the cable connector on the bottom edge, not a big deal, just wondering..

Also, my experiences with headphones, OS's etc.. Worked out of the box with Windows 7 professional, and Linux Mint LMDE (Debian Based). 

Sounds great with my K601's (and no RF noise pickup) and HD580's. Less usable volume range with my MEE A151 IEM's but not too bad (I'll probably build an attenuator for them)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this before, but the volume knob has only a 180 degree range, from about 7:30 to 1:30 (with unit on its side, USB to the left), not a biggie, but should be taken into account when people are talking about where on the clock face the volume control is being used.


----------



## Jozurr

Can someone please compare the fulla to the magni2/modi2 Sq wise? how much quality is lost with fulla compared to the stack?


----------



## NZtechfreak

mrslim said:


> Although the specific cable mentioned here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/615548/do-the-dacport-and-the-dacport-lx-really-sound-different/30#post_9292387  does not seem to be available anymore, there may be some clues regarding how to get a Y cable to work, with respect to preventing the data source device from having an issue with the current draw from the fulla, which would then be powered by a battery..


 
  
 Thanks for that, I will take another look. I probably need to check a couple more connection order permutations, as my Shield Tablet will charge with the Y-cable connected (as in the tablet charges, Nvidia added support for this in their Lollipop update), but only if the charging input is connected before the Y-cable is plugged into the tablet.


----------



## bigro

jozurr said:


> Can someone please compare the fulla to the magni2/modi2 Sq wise? how much quality is lost with fulla compared to the stack?


 

 I Which Modi 2 are you asking about Standard or Uber? I got the Fulla and the Modi 2 Uber, As one would expect the Uber Is much more detailed and has a wider range. Also the Uber uses a wall wart so the power source is better as well. On the Magni, I cant help much there but you are looking at comparing a USB powered amp to one with a wall wart.
  
 If you want something portable, the fulla is it but I would get lower impedance headphones. I am using ATH M50x's and Harman Kardon CL's and there is power to spare and they both sound very good.
  
 If you are dead set on 600 ohm headphones that means you are looking for a possibly a very good quality set of cans. If this is not going to be a portable setup you will not be doing justice to your new cans by going fulla.
  
 Magni 2 Non Uber would put out quite a bit more power than the fulla see below. this is all listed on the schiit website. (notice 600 ohm is not even listed for the fulla, probably because it will be like listening to a whisper).
  
*Fulla *
*Maximum Power:*
*16 ohms: *400mW RMS per channel
*32 ohms: *300mW RMS per channel
*50 ohms*: 220mW RMS per channel
*300 ohms: *40mW RMS per channel
  
*Magni 2*
  
*Maximum Power, 16 ohms: *1.8W RMS per channel
*Maximum Power, 32 ohms: *1.2W RMS per channel 
*Maximum Power, 50 ohms: *1.0W RMS per channel 
*Maximum Power, 300 ohms:* 260mW RMS per channel 
*Maximum Power, 600 ohms: *130mW RMS per channel 
  
 Hope this helps
  
  
  
 On the Edges being sharp if its that bothersome and you don't care about the Warranty. Take the cover/housing off ( 3 screws) mask the face so you don't ruin the brushed finish and get sandpaper upward of 1000 grit or better yet an very fine emery board that ladies use for their nails and carefully get all sharp corners lightly with the paper or emery board. clean up the housing with a damp rag and compressed air (little cans from bestbuy for keyboards will do fine) and let dry completely before you reassemble. I will probably do it in a few months after I'm am pretty sure i wont mind voiding my warranty. DO NOT do this with out dissembling , little metal shaving will get in to the board and probably smoke the fulla, then you will be fulla smoking schiit. And this WILL VOID YOUR WARRANTY. Ohh yeah Don't Blame me if you don't do it right.
  
 Also the Knob gets easier to turn with use. It was a little stiff at first like other analog knobs but its getting progressively easier to turn. I saw some one recommend taping it in place with Gaffing tape. I would not do that personally but you could take the knob off and cut a very thin strip of gaffing tape and cover the outer edge of the knob so it acts like the thread on a car tire. No loss of functionality, it should give just enough grip and if done right will not look like a hack job. But as I said it gets easier to turn with use. I would give it some time first.


----------



## Hunter220

The Fulla has been working well my Sennheiser HD650s and Bowers and Wilkins P3 headphones.
  
 Only had it for a few hours but looking to see how it will do over time.


----------



## pavement714

bigro said:


> I Which Modi 2 are you asking about Standard or Uber? I got the Fulla and the Modi 2 Uber, As one would expect the Uber Is much more detailed and has a wider range. Also the Uber uses a wall wart so the power source is better as well. On the Magni, I cant help much there but you are looking at comparing a USB powered amp to one with a wall wart.
> 
> If you want something portable, the fulla is it but I would get lower impedance headphones. I am using ATH M50x's and Harman Kardon CL's and there is power to spare and they both sound very good.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm really curious as to how the Modi 2 is "much more detailed" considering they use the same chip. I'm a M50x user as well. Could you describe more how you noticed the differences between the two?


----------



## bigro

pavement714 said:


> I'm really curious as to how the Modi 2 is "much more detailed" considering they use the same chip. I'm a M50x user as well. Could you describe more how you noticed the differences between the two?


 

 Chevy pickups in the 90's had the same core engine as the corvette and Camaro fo that matter. a Silverado was no corvette or Camaro. even though one part is the same does not mean they are entirely equivalent. Its all about the implementation. I agree The original Modi and Standard Modi 2 probably will probably sound the same or very similar as there was very little changes done to the stanadrd modi 2. But the Uber went through a decent overhaul . In addition to  the "more sophisticate analog section" its not a traditional Modi under the hood.
  
 from Jason on the Uber


> But Modi 2 Uber is a very different product than a Modi 2. Because it has optical and coaxial inputs, it needs a power supply. It can’t rely on the USB input alone for power.
> 
> Which gives it a big leg up on Modi 2 right there—a linear, low-noise, multiply regulated power supply. With a wall-wart, yeah, but a linear supply will beat USB power anyday.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I get more detailed on my impressions over on the Modi 2 thread post 1311   http://www.head-fi.org/t/746128/the-schiitstorm-next-gen-magni-2-and-modi-2-family/1305. 
 I used the original Modi and now Modi 2 Uber on powered monitors so its a little different as opposed to cans. I cant discern sound stage much on cans but on 2ch there was a vast improvement. More detailed highs and slightly better lows was what stood out the most.
  
 I am using an HK CL's and mostly an m50x myself with my fulla and it sounds great, schiit make great products but the fulla has a sound signature more like the original modi and I am Perfectly fine with that. The original modi is a very good sounding product. The Fulla is my first dedicated headphone gear. and its quite impressive. I am already planning to get a Vali for use with my Original Modi for when I am not allowed to play on the 2 CH setup because I tend to drown out the boss and she does not like that. The Original Modi is still very relevant and still has a place to sleep at night in my home.  I aspire to be a true Head Fi'er soon enough.


----------



## Quelch

uprightman said:


> I have a separate power supply and correct OTG cable
> 
> power supply - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005QILJ74?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> OTG  cable - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171549957883?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> ...


 


 A Dragonfly is about $150- American, wouldn't that be better than carrying all that other equipment around with the Fulla ?
 atomicbob measured 96 degrees Fahrenheit for the Fulla, I measured 36 degrees Celsius that's about  98 degrees Fahrenheit a little warmer than atomicbob but I'm in the sub-tropics 
 To produce that heat all the time takes power, it was not designed to be a portable amp/dac !


----------



## Quelch

Don't be put off the Fulla by comments about 'sharp edges' it would only be a problem if you are going to turn the volume control with your lips or tongue but for most of us it's not a problem
 If you want a luxury item you pay a luxury price, the Fulla is a drop dead bargain, I can live with a few tiny imperfections


----------



## 370lbgorilla

> If you want a luxury item you pay a luxury price, the Fulla is a drop dead bargain, I can live with a few tiny imperfections


 
  
 +1
  
 However, I'm going to wait until Schiit comes out with the Fulla v.2, and stick with my FiiO for now.  The Fulla with all the wrinkles ironed out will be an awesome product worth waiting for.
  
 Allen


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Has anyone accidentally cut themselves so far?


----------



## NZtechfreak

quelch said:


> A Dragonfly is about $150- American, wouldn't that be better than carrying all that other equipment around with the Fulla ?
> atomicbob measured 96 degrees Fahrenheit for the Fulla, I measured 36 degrees Celsius that's about  98 degrees Fahrenheit a little warmer than atomicbob but I'm in the sub-tropics
> To produce that heat all the time takes power, it was not designed to be a portable amp/dac !




Well I tried using a USB OTG Y-cable and power source with my Note 4 and Shield Tablet and it still doesn't work, it appears to actually require a powered hub (which I also tested and is working). Not suitable for portable use, the Dragonfly, which I also have is indeed a much better solution for this application.


----------



## cspirou

wildcatsare1 said:


> Anybody driving Grados with the little Schiit? Results?




I bought a Fulla as an Xmas gift for my brother who has the SR-60 model. He said it was fantastic and much better then his audio out. Especially a bigger emphasis on bass.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Any update on when the Fulla is hitting Amazon?


----------



## scizzro

midnightempest said:


> Any update on when the Fulla is hitting Amazon?


 
 Not sure if you've been following the whole Amazon thing, but the Fulla will likely be closer to $99 via Amazon whenever it makes it there.


----------



## Hunter220

The Schiit team ships products out fairly quickly so I usually just order them from them so I wouldn't be concerned if I was you.  And believe me I use Amazon for everything so just wanted you to know they do a great job and their shipping isn't too bad price wise.


----------



## Mattcye10

Just asking, but has anyone here compared the Fulla with the D-Zero MK2 yet? If so, how did it turn out?


----------



## myemaildw

can anyone suggest a dac that sounds better than schiit fulla? does jds labs c5d sound better than schiit fulla?


----------



## pavement714

myemaildw said:


> can anyone suggest a dac that sounds better than schiit fulla? does jds labs c5d sound better than schiit fulla?


 

 This is kind of a silly question. The Fulla is $79. The C5D is $249, which is 3X as much so they're not even in the same price tier, and at around that price you can get the Magni 2/Modi 2 combo. I don't own the C5D, so I can't compare their quality. I do know that Schiit stated on their website that keeping the Fulla a very simple device in both design and features and selling it only on their site (for now) allows them to keep the price down very low, and that competitors would sell DAC/AMPS at a much higher price for the same quality. I highly recommend the Fulla for the price and its portability.


----------



## SpienerVince

Received my Fulla, what a beast! Just so uber small and such great sound...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really impressive for such a cheap, small device.


----------



## musik9

Got it last week, this is my first amp (dac/amp combo) ever, i connect it to my pc and laptops to drive Audiotechnica m50s.
  
 I find i never ever have to go over 50-60% power with this thing, on laptops it wasnt uncommon to go full 100% and even use software amplifiers in some cases.
  
 It is sharp edged around the aluminum casing. I removed 2 screwed in the back, took out the casing and filed the edges down with a piece of sand paper. its so thin, only takes a few seconds per side/corner and now its very smooth. No idea why they didnt do it in the first place.
  
 My only problem now is figuring out how to make it work with an iphone (i have 5S on ios 8.1.2). I have a portable usb battery, and a DIY usb Y cable. I have tried all types of solering combinations in the cable,but i just cannot figure out hot to make iphone see Fulla. Closest i got is "this device may not be supported".
  
 Anyone had luck with a usb power bank and a usb splitter? Which wiring is needed in the usb splitter?


----------



## tbish

I think I found the solution to the "going mobile" problem!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/281229007052
 It's basically a 1 port USB hub. I'll update when they arrive (from China), but I think I should be able to trick my phone (iPhone 5S) into talking to the Fulla. 
  
                                                                                 /Battery or 5v power
 The chain will be: iPhone---CCK---Comfast---Y cable---
                                                                                 \Fulla


----------



## MrSlim

tbish said:


> I think I found the solution to the "going mobile" problem!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/281229007052
> It's basically a 1 port USB hub. I'll update when they arrive (from China), but I think I should be able to trick my phone (iPhone 5S) into talking to the Fulla.
> ...


 
  
 We, considering it's only ~10$, there's not much to loose, but with the shortage of information online about how it works, I'm more than a little suspect.  If there isn't another power source then the current draw (the real problem here) from the source USB port is still going to be the same. There is no way it can it can boost the current for the 5V line provided beyond what the originating USB port is willing to provide.  I think what it might be is a line driver or repeater that will boost(ie regenerate the bits) the data signal lines, for long cables, using the built in 5V power.   
  
 If that is the case, then it will not help.


----------



## tbish

mrslim said:


> We, considering it's only ~10$, there's not much to loose, but with the shortage of information online about how it works, I'm more than a little suspect.  If there isn't another power source then the current draw (the real problem here) from the source USB port is still going to be the same. There is no way it can it can boost the current for the 5V line provided beyond what the originating USB port is willing to provide.  I think what it might be is a line driver or repeater that will boost(ie regenerate the bits) the data signal lines, for long cables, using the built in 5V power.
> 
> If that is the case, then it will not help.


 

 I was thinking the same thing. It definitely can't amplify power; that's complete bull. However, I am hoping it can act like a 1 port USB hub. I should be able to set it up with a battery using a USB Y cable and get power that way. The phone should supply power only to the Comfast and the Fulla should pull power from the external 5v source. Since it's coming (IF it comes, you never know with these things) from China, I won't be able to experiment with it until the end of the month or so.


----------



## musik9

looks like lighting to usb adapter is a must for this to work with IOS. Would a cheap one work of Ebay or need to get apple overpriced one?
  
 Also, I'm getting computer current noise if i run power from pc at high volume, after reading a thread here i hacked up a powered usb Y cable from a battery and data from computer to get pitch clean signal (well slight humming buzz at full volume, not sure if its the battery or Fulla itself, but i would never listen to anything at this volume). Only problem with this solution is i must recharge the battery, any way to get a permanent clean power supply from the PC?


----------



## johnjen

If memory serves, wasn't usb v.3 supposed to support higher wattage capability?
  
 Would that open that door wide enough?
  
 Just a thought.
  
 JJ


----------



## Phishin Phool

musik9 said:


> looks like lighting to usb adapter is a must for this to work with IOS. Would a cheap one work of Ebay or need to get apple overpriced one?
> 
> Also, I'm getting computer current noise if i run power from pc at high volume, after reading a thread here i hacked up a powered usb Y cable from a battery and data from computer to get pitch clean signal (well slight humming buzz at full volume, not sure if its the battery or Fulla itself, but i would never listen to anything at this volume). Only problem with this solution is i must recharge the battery, any way to get a permanent clean power supply from the PC?


 
 I was under the impression that the hum would be from noise in the usb signal but if it is the power supply then you would need some sort of LPS to power the fulla.


----------



## MrSlim

johnjen said:


> If memory serves, wasn't usb v.3 supposed to support higher wattage capability?
> 
> JJ
> 
> ...


----------



## Audiaunce

Next devices in the line-up are the Schiit Diddly, the Awe, the Bull, the Shinohla, the Hit Fan, and the Alchoo.


----------



## Uberclocked

audiaunce said:


> Next devices in the line-up are the Schiit _*Diddly*_, the Awe, the Bull, the _*Shinohla*_, the Hit Fan, and the _*Alchoo*_.


 
 ???


----------



## Audiaunce

Think of it like this. You don't know Diddly Schoit, I'm gonna Nocta Schiit Alchoo.


----------



## Uberclocked

audiaunce said:


> Think of it like this. You don't know Diddly Schoit, I'm gonna Nocta Schiit Alchoo.


----------



## Gnawbert

Put in an order for a Fulla today, and having shipped out to Korea.  I'm very interested in this little device.  I owned a Fiio X5 briefly but sold it because I just couldn't get over how clunky the UI was.  Ever since then I've been craving something with a little more "oomph" for my music than the onboard sound on my PCs / Mac.  Hopefully the Fulla can do the trick.


----------



## mejoshua

From what I remember about how the X5 sounded, the Fulla would sound slightly different. More balanced and more space/air.


----------



## jacofman

If anybody's been able to get their Fulla working with an iPhone and/or an iPad in a mobile configuration, I'd/we'd love to see a picture and a diagram. Helps me to understand what you did. Thanks!


----------



## Rem0o

Had the chance to try the Fulla with different headphones. Here are my quick impressions.
  
 **Quick note before: The Fulla refused to work on any of the Z87X-UD3H USB ports (tried them all). Always the same identification error (device couldn't be identified). However, it worked on a keyboard's USB pass-through, which is weird since the keyboard doesn't use external power to power its port. The Fulla is the only USB device that caused problems on this computer. However, it worked flawlessly on 3 other computers.

 DT880 600 ohms: It drives it and gets to loud levels near the end of the pot. Sound is clear and fast. Viable option. Not the best I've heard these headphones though.

 HD650: Plenty of drive. Better results than with the DT880. Bass is well controlled, no confusion in the sound, mids are great as usual, really decent setup. However, compared to my desktop setup, I lost a bit of dimension (sense of space), focus and mid range magic. By mid range magic I mean the impression the voice are real, natural.
  
 PFE 012 (Grey filters): No play on the pot on 100% digital volume, had to set it to 25% to get decent play (which is fine). There's noise past half the pot, quite a substantial amount, but none that I could hear at normal listening level.  Never heard those IEM on something else than my Nexus 4 or Ipod (yes sad I know), so I was pleasantly surprised by what I heard. Instrument separation was very good and the sound was big and impactful. Now I want one for my laptop to travel around with!


----------



## Gnawbert

My Fulla arrived today and I've spent the past eight or so hours listening to tunes from my Macbook Air and out through my Beyerdynamic T5Ps.  
  
 I've always been impressed with the sound from the Macbook Air, but the Schiit Fulla gives it all a little more breathing room.  The bass definitely hits a little harder at lower volumes, especially on a lot of the electronic music I listen to.  There's space between sounds, and everything's a bit cleaner.  I can't say I've noticed a huge difference through my Shure SE215s, but I've only given them an hour or so of ear time.
  
 I'm impressed with this little thing.  It has punch, it drives my phones to ear-bleeding levels, and there's a good boost in sonic quality.  Does it compete with the Fiio X5 I had (but hated)?  No, not totally.  But it does surprisingly well for a $79 device that dangles off my laptop.


----------



## crazychile

I may have missed it on this thread or the Schiit website, but is the Fulla volume control smooth progression or is it detented steps?
  
 Thanks,
  
 crazychile


----------



## atomicbob

It is the smooth type.


----------



## germanturkey

is it not recommended to pair the fulla with a iem or headphone that's already light and airy?  i'm inexperienced when it comes to amps, so shouldn't one aim for a balanced spectrum?  like, a treble focused headphone matched with a bass focused amp.  or is this completely false?
  
 thanks for the help


----------



## BrazenRain

I just got mine today, upgrading from a Xonar U3 to power self-modded T50RP's. So far there's more impact and less boom in the bass and I've already been surprised by details in some songs I know well that I hadn't noticed before - and that's just listening as background music! Also, the volume pot seems useable enough to me, preferable even to dedicated keyboard buttons that was stuck using with the U3.


----------



## Phishin Phool

@germanturkey:
  
 It is my opinion that sonic wise the goal should be to have everything in the chain as transparent as possible (Source, DAC, AMP) and the only coloration to be that which your headphone gives. Others will pick gear so as to favor whatever bias they have- no right or wrong really (but I exchange/replace equipment less frequently than headphones so makes most sense to keep all my gear neutral). However, rarely does a single piece of equipment do everything well so choices have to be made. Also certain amps will work better with certain types of head[hones due to efficiency, impedance, current etc. than others. Some have higher noise floors, Tube amps/dacs are different as then you are deliberately looking to give a 'pleasing' sound and are more preference based and biased by 'tube rolling'


----------



## Pedro83

eddypoon said:


> Impressive!


 
 Impressive? With all due respect, he's obviously yet to hear them being driven properly.


----------



## Pedro83

gnawbert said:


> My Fulla arrived today and I've spent the past eight or so hours listening to tunes from my Macbook Air and out through my Beyerdynamic T5Ps.
> 
> I've always been impressed with the sound from the Macbook Air, but the Schiit Fulla gives it all a little more breathing room.  The bass definitely hits a little harder at lower volumes, especially on a lot of the electronic music I listen to.  There's space between sounds, and everything's a bit cleaner.  I can't say I've noticed a huge difference through my Shure SE215s, but I've only given them an hour or so of ear time.
> 
> I'm impressed with this little thing.  It has punch, it drives my phones to ear-bleeding levels, and there's a good boost in sonic quality.  Does it compete with the Fiio X5 I had (but hated)?  No, not totally.  But it does surprisingly well for a $79 device that dangles off my laptop.


 
 I don't think you can expect that much for 79$. The meridian explorer, whilst 3.5 or whatever the price is in a completely different league. As it should be yes, but personally unless it was a stepping stone until payday I wouldn't bother with the fuller. The output of a MBA, is quite ok. I have upmost respect for Schiit Audio, they're a refreshing, quality no ******** brand offering very good bang for buck in the industry which is highly welcomed as far as i'm concerned. 
  
 I'd like to see schiit produce something above the fuller, they certainly have the capacity to, and there's a market for it, IMO.


----------



## sheldaze

> Impressive? With all due respect, he's obviously yet to hear them being driven properly.


 
 Can you post something more constructive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I also found the Schiit Fulla to be impressive, although using HD650 headphones (not the HD800). I've had the headphones since 2003. But due to lack of understanding, or just plain ignorance, I've been driving them very unhappily with a HeadRoom Home - a $700 amp, which I bought shortly after buying the headphones. I've thrown lots of other electronics into the loop. But until I plugged in the Fulla, I personally found the sound from the headphones "confusing". I can tell that they're good headphones, but they were clearly not being driving correctly.
  
 I plan to go to a local meet, as soon as I can, to listen to my phones plugged into other electronics. So for the newbies, and myself, I would love to hear specific comparisons. Not impressive when compared to what?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Pedro83

sheldaze said:


> Can you post something more constructive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 My remark was in respect of a guy stating the fulla and the HD800 was a dream combo. The HD650 are completely different headphone despite being the same brand, as are the HD700. The HD650; I can only describe them as having a set of 3 inch thick curtains between the headphone and the ear. They are simply way too veiled for my liking. Fot some music I liked them, as it tamed things down nicley, but overall, they were a no for me, as such I sold them on some 3-4 months later. This is a common found trait with them. I'm not suggesting they're bad, I also cannot stand many traits of the beyer T1 FYI, too bright, IME. 
  
 Years ago when I owned the HD650, I got frustrated as I just got get what I wanted out of them, I tried them with a benchmark DAC1, also MDAC. both highly regarded DACs and HPA in their own right. Given this (reverting back to my brief remark), how can one expect a $80 DAC and amp to give what a mid-high end and picky headphone such as the HD800 warrant. 
  
 This as ever is subjective, I have not heard the fulla with HD800, doesn't seem a logical combo for me. I have heard HD800 with the Weiss 202 DAC which costs circa $8000. Also with Meridian's prime DAC and power supply, again exceeding costs of $5000. Also briefly with a friend's Woo Audio 7, which whilst had the drive, wasn't to my taste.
  
 If the Fulla does justice to the HD800 then i'll soon be buying that combo. But you're talking bout the HD650, I was referring to the HD800.   
  
 Apologies if I caused offence in any way.


----------



## pavement714

pedro83 said:


> My remark was in respect of a guy stating the fulla and the HD800 was a dream combo. The HD650 are completely different headphone despite being the same brand, as are the HD700. The HD650; I can only describe them as having a set of 3 inch thick curtains between the headphone and the ear. They are simply way too veiled for my liking. Fot some music I liked them, as it tamed things down nicley, but overall, they were a no for me, as such I sold them on some 3-4 months later. This is a common found trait with them. I'm not suggesting they're bad, I also cannot stand many traits of the beyer T1 FYI, too bright, IME.
> 
> Years ago when I owned the HD650, I got frustrated as I just got get what I wanted out of them, I tried them with a benchmark DAC1, also MDAC. both highly regarded DACs and HPA in their own right. Given this (reverting back to my brief remark), how can one expect a $80 DAC and amp to give what a mid-high end and picky headphone such as the HD800 warrant.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm guessing English isn't your first language? I'm glad you have heard the HD800 with incredibly expensive DACs, but for most of us common folk we have to settle for less expensive but still worthwhile options. Until you hear the HD800 with the Fulla (not the Fuller), then I don't think your opinion in this forum is very valid.


----------



## Pedro83

pavement714 said:


> I'm guessing English isn't your first language? I'm glad you have heard the HD800 with incredibly expensive DACs, but for most of us common folk we have to settle for less expensive but still worthwhile options. Until you hear the HD800 with the Fulla (not the Fuller), then I don't think your opinion in this forum is very valid.


 
 I agree, one needs to listen, it was a mere 'on the face of it' opinion.
  
 What makes you suggest English isn't my first language, and please indicate the relevance here, and perhaps your need to guess so? 
  
 Can you also quote where I stated they were my own DACs, they were merely instances were I was lucky enough to enjoy extensive listening periods with them,thus making them valid listen, IMO. At friend's houses to be precise. 
  
 Perhaps you should perfuse my profile before arriving at numerous incorrect conclusions. 
  
 My dad is a mechanic, in Hull where I was brought up. Does this make me upper class? Or someone who drinks from the fury cup? No, didn't think so. 
  
 I didn't state the Fulla/HD800 combo is invalid. However, given respective prices, an analogy which springs to mind here; it's a bit like putting remould tyres onto a 911 turbo. That was more my point. Furthermore, didn't I say if it's a killer combo ill be one of the first to go out and buy the Fulla (thanks for correcting my spelling).  
  
 Finally, do you find the HD800 a cheap headphone? I personally don't. mid to high-end IMO but a grand is a lot of money for us common folk, innit!


----------



## Pedro83

pavement714 said:


> I'm guessing English isn't your first language? I'm glad you have heard the HD800 with incredibly expensive DACs, but for most of us common folk we have to settle for less expensive but still worthwhile options. Until you hear the HD800 with the Fulla (not the Fuller), then I don't think your opinion in this forum is very valid.


 
 To quote myself:
  
_*This as ever is subjective, I have not heard the fulla with HD800, doesn't seem a logical combo for me. I have heard HD800 with the Weiss 202 DAC which costs circa $8000. Also with Meridian's prime DAC and power supply, again exceeding costs of $5000. Also briefly with a friend's Woo Audio 7, which whilst had the drive, wasn't to my taste.*_
  
 The above was simply applying some logic, something you perhaps lack or simply don't have. 
  
 If a $79 DAC AND Amp is enough for headphones which cost circa 12 times the cost, kudos to Schiit Audio hey! I've been into music and audio since 15, now 32, not once have I ever come across such tripe of a statement. I'm a source first person kinda guy. **** in, **** out. The HD800, as stated all over the forums, warrants the absolute best of sources. Does the Fulla come under that category, I doubt it. 
  
 I used to drive a pair of neat MF7 with a naim supernait (pre recession), thought it was the b*llocks until my dealer brought over a 282/supercap/250. then i realised what sufficient power was. since then my outlook has changed.


----------



## Rem0o

pedro83 said:


> Impressive? With all due respect, he's obviously yet to hear them being driven properly.


 
 It seems like the fact he had a positive subjective impression, like being impressed by the sound quality from a "cheap" product, irritates you. It's all about that subjective impression. If this guy doesn't need more than a 79$ dongle to enjoy his HD800, so be it.


----------



## SpienerVince

Well Schiity news, my Fulla's volume knob is broken, around 12:00/13:00 it makes scratching sounds and pops. Got in contact with Sonority Audio ( Official Importer in the Netherlands ) and they will ship me a new one.


----------



## Pedro83

rem0o said:


> It seems like the fact he had a positive subjective impression, like being impressed by the sound quality from a "cheap" product, irritates you. It's all about that subjective impression. If this guy doesn't need more than a 79$ dongle to enjoy his HD800, so be it.


 
 Why would I be irritated, i'm going to look into the claim and listen to the combo as it could save me quite a lot of money. IF it does push the HD800 as they ought to be. 
  
 I've just bought a "cheap" schiit wryd for my meridian explorer DAC. the gain, for £100 is huge, and most dramatic.


----------



## Progreacja

I have a question to all you guys (maybe it was asked already)
  
 I am planning to buy some Amp/Dac for the office.. Do you think Fulla is better than FIIO E10K OLYMPUS 2?


----------



## sheldaze

> I have a question to all you guys (maybe it was asked already)
> I am planning to buy some Amp/Dac for the office.. Do you think Fulla is better than FIIO E10K OLYMPUS 2?


 
 Try using the Search This Thread.
 I found a lot of good information, most recently starting in post #576.


----------



## GearMe

progreacja said:


> I have a question to all you guys (maybe it was asked already)
> 
> I am planning to buy some Amp/Dac for the office.. Do you think Fulla is better than FIIO E10K OLYMPUS 2?







sheldaze said:


> Try using the Search This Thread.
> I found a lot of good information, most recently starting in post #576.




I'm going through the same decision process, looked at all the feedback so far, and have landed on the 'wait and see' side for the Fulla. Hopefully, the various build issues will be non-existent in several months. 

Since we're setting up another listening station for a desktop computer in the next few weeks, we're trying to decide cheap (E10K) vs upgradeable (E07K). From our perspective, the E07K solves two needs:
1. A truly portable DAC/AMP (i.e. battery driven) with the E07K and...
2. An upgrade path with the E09K that gives us another amp at home capable of driving higher-impedance headphones.

Even though the sound quality _may_ be a tad worse, we'll likely follow the E07K & E09K path because the portability is something you don't get with the Fulla and there are really no build/quality issues reported for this combo that I've seen.


----------



## Progreacja

gearme said:


> I'm going through the same decision process, looked at all the feedback so far, and have landed on the 'wait and see' side for the Fulla. Hopefully, the various build issues will be non-existent in several months.
> 
> Since we're setting up another listening station for a desktop computer in the next few weeks, we're trying to decide cheap (E10K) vs upgradeable (E07K). From our perspective, the E07K solves two needs:
> 1. A truly portable DAC/AMP (i.e. battery driven) with the E07K and...
> ...


 
  
  
 True, in the end it is only 20 euro extra. None of other options have possibility of upgrading.


----------



## jferreir

Has anyone had an opportunity to test the Fulla with high sensitivity IEMs (e.g., 117dB/40 ohms)? Under the FAQ portion of the Fulla product page, Schiit states that the Fulla is suitable for most IEMs, but I question how accurate that claim truly is. I have one on order that I was planning to use with my laptop on an upcoming trip, and I hope I didn't throw away $79. 
  
 In hindsight, I wish I contacted Schiit before placing the order. They really should post some recommended specs so that prospective buyers will have some idea if their headphones/IEMs are suitable for this application. 
  
 I'm guessing Schiit designed the Fulla to be a curiosity, impulse-purchase type of product... and dammit, they got me.


----------



## Gnawbert

I don't know if this answers your question, but the Fulla drives my Shure SE846s to the point that with the nob even at halfway it would probably cause substantial hearing loss.  The nob starts at a 10 o'clock position (0%) and ends at about 5 o'clock (100%) going clockwise.  12 o'clock is about the upper limit, and any further scares me.  I generally keep it somewhere between 11 and noon and that's fine.


----------



## jferreir

gnawbert said:


> I don't know if this answers your question, but the Fulla drives my Shure SE846s to the point that with the nob even at halfway it would probably cause substantial hearing loss.  The nob starts at a 10 o'clock position (0%) and ends at about 5 o'clock (100%) going clockwise.  12 o'clock is about the upper limit, and any further scares me.  I generally keep it somewhere between 11 and noon and that's fine.


 
  
 I understand the earphones will require minimal amplification, but what I'm primarily concerned about is the noise floor. Did you experience any audible hiss, cracks, or static sounds instead of a completely black background? I'm particularly sensitive to this, and I was hoping I could further reduce the noise floor by bypassing the on-board DAC of the computer. If the amplification is too great, however, then it could have the opposite effect.


----------



## MrSlim

I've tried them with MEE A151's ( 111db@27 ohms), and while I agree with Gnawbert that there is not a lot of usable volume range (about 12:00 as per his msg), there is enough to have some adjustment.  Directly out of my Dell Latitude 6420 I have much less range for adjustment, using the Foobar volume control.  I did not notice any hiss or sound quality issues. 
  
 Search for the Hissbuster thread on here for details on how to attenuate the signal without causing too much damage to the SQ.  
  
 I'm planning on building and testing a few of them.


----------



## callumrd1

I use my Fulla with my Sennheiser IE80's and cannot hear the noise floor, but I can hear the noise floor when I plug the IE80's directly into my MacBook Pro.


----------



## jferreir

callumrd1 said:


> I use my Fulla with my Sennheiser IE80's and cannot hear the noise floor, but I can hear the noise floor when I plug the IE80's directly into my MacBook Pro.


 
  
 Perfect, this is exactly what I wanted to know. It looks like I should be fine as I believe the IE80s are slightly more sensitive than the IEMs I intend to use. Out of curiosity, what year is your Macbook Pro? I have a new-ish one, and the onboard DAC is considerably better than previous versions.


----------



## callumrd1

I have a mid 2014 15' rMBP. I've found the dac/amp built in to be better than I expected, but the noise floor on it was extremely distracting with my IE80's. The Fulla was a distinct improvement and powers my HD650's much better.


----------



## tbish

I'm going home
 And when I want to go home, I'm going mobile
 Well I'm gonna find a home on wheels, see how it feels,
 Goin' mobile
 Keep me moving
  
  Anyway, awhile back I posted (post 720) that I ordered a Comfast USB "power amplifier" to trick my iPhone into working with my Fulla and it works like a charm! paired with the completely noiseless mophie battery pack, I can enjoy my Fulla completely disconnected from wall power!


----------



## MrSlim

Tbish, great solution after all. Where did you get the y cable?


----------



## tbish

mrslim said:


> Tbish, great solution after all. Where did you get the y cable?


 

 I got it super cheap on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HHK576


----------



## hlee75

I just received my Fulla today.  Plugged into my laptop, when I turn the Fulla volume to about 20% I start to hear some noise which gets louder as I turn the volume up.  This is similar noise to what I hear in the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwZTB8CDDgM&feature=youtu.be&list=UUlKEA3X9xfbh-DU_JemPhxw
  
 Will the hifimediy usb isolator be compatible with the Fulla?  The isolator spec says it can give out 200 mA power...not sure what Fulla requires.
  
 I am using Shure e4c iem.  I have tried the following already without success: running laptop off battery only, plugging in fulla in all 4 different laptop usb ports, trying longer usb cable.


----------



## bearFNF

hlee75 said:


> I just received my Fulla today.  Plugged into my laptop, when I turn the Fulla volume to about 20% I start to hear some noise which gets louder as I turn the volume up.  This is similar noise to what I hear in the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwZTB8CDDgM&feature=youtu.be&list=UUlKEA3X9xfbh-DU_JemPhxw
> 
> Will the hifimediy usb isolator be compatible with the Fulla?  The isolator spec says it can give out 200 mA power...not sure what Fulla requires.
> 
> I am using Shure e4c iem.  I have tried the following already without success: running laptop off battery only, plugging in fulla in all 4 different laptop usb ports, trying longer usb cable.


 

 If you are getting noise like that I would first try it on another computer/different source to see if it is the laptop. If the noise is there on a different source then I would contact Schiit, this noise is not normal.  I have tried the fulla on many different sources and have not ever heard a noise like that coming from it.


----------



## hlee75

I tried on a different laptop and do not encounter the same noise.  So we can rule out the Fulla as the problem.


----------



## bearFNF

hlee75 said:


> I tried on a different laptop and do not encounter the same noise.  So we can rule out the Fulla as the problem.


 

 maybe try updating or re-installing the usb controller drivers in device manager???


----------



## Harz

hlee75 said:


> I tried on a different laptop and do not encounter the same noise.  So we can rule out the Fulla as the problem.


 
 actually my fulla suffer from the same problem as you(unit ordered on 5dec last year) ,i contacted schiit support,return back the fulla and they ship me the new one,and the new one running completely well without all the noise/static..hope that helps


----------



## hlee75

So, I ordered the usb isolator as well as emailed schiit to get their opinion.  Based upon the lack of noise when trying the Fulla on a different computer, my current guess is the issue is more with my laptop(thinkpad t410).  And yes, I also tried reinstalling the usb controller drivers.  Will report back after trying the isolator.  Thanks for the replies.


----------



## cspirou

Has anyone done something ridiculous and tried this with the Wyrd?


----------



## jacofman

tbish said:


> I'm going home
> 
> And when I want to go home, I'm going mobile
> 
> ...




That is one sweet setup. I ordered the Comfast USB power amplifier and the the y-cable right away. Sure beats my setup using a clunky usb hub and a battery pack. Thanks for the info and the pic.


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

jacofman said:


> tbish said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going home
> ...



What exactly is the Comfast power "amplifier" doing in the setup? What would happen if it wasn't there?
Here's another link to buy the Comfast since the eBay link is out of stock
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/CF-U12-usb-adapter-power-amplifier-for-usb-extension-line/321875_916892482.html


----------



## tbish

hi-fi guy said:


> What exactly is the Comfast power "amplifier" doing in the setup? What would happen if it wasn't there?
> Here's another link to buy the Comfast since the eBay link is out of stock
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/CF-U12-usb-adapter-power-amplifier-for-usb-extension-line/321875_916892482.html


 
 To reiterate what I stated in another post: The Comfast "power amp" (not really amplifying anything) is basically acting like a USB hub in this setup. Without it, I get the old "this device draws too much current" error, even with the extra battery. The way I understand it, the iPhone needs to send a limited amount of current to whatever it's attached to in order to establish a connection and the Fulla asks for more current than the iPhone can supply. The Comfast draws the current while still allowing the phone to communicate with the Fulla. Cheap and works like a charm!
  
 Thanks for the link, btw.


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

tbish said:


> hi-fi guy said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is the Comfast power "amplifier" doing in the setup? What would happen if it wasn't there?
> ...



Do you know of any y cable like the one you used in that picture, except shorter?


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

Would this sound good paired with hifiman re-400?


----------



## tbish

hi-fi guy said:


> Do you know of any y cable like the one you used in that picture, except shorter?


 

 I found a 1ft cable on amazon at one point. I don't know the exact link though. I will say that it was more expensive than the 3ft cable I bought...
  


hi-fi guy said:


> Would this sound good paired with hifiman re-400?


 

 I love it with my HiFiMan RE-400.


----------



## teejmiller

tbish said:


> I'm going home
> And when I want to go home, I'm going mobile
> Well I'm gonna find a home on wheels, see how it feels,
> Goin' mobile
> ...


 
 Hey, that's a great idea and should work with many external usb devices, not just DACs. Is there a certain sequence you have to connect it in to get it to play nice?


----------



## tbish

teejmiller said:


> Hey, that's a great idea and should work with many external usb devices, not just DACs. Is there a certain sequence you have to connect it in to get it to play nice?




I always connect the phone last, but I haven't really experimented with the connection sequence very much. Every once in a while, I'll have to restart the phone, but other than that, there aren't any issues with doing this that I can tell.


----------



## jhoelter

I have a pair of HD580s as well as the ER-4S. This Fulla would do well with each of those? Would a FiiO E10K be better in any way?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## MrSlim

jhoelter said:


> I have a pair of HD580s as well as the ER-4S. This Fulla would do well with each of those? Would a FiiO E10K be better in any way?
> 
> Thanks.


 
 I have the HD580s as well and it worked very well with them.  According to the Etymotic website, the 4S is 100ohms with 90 DB sensitivity, so I think it should work quite well with them also.  There are many more sensitive IEMS that may have trouble, but even my MEE A151s which are 27 ohms and 111DB, I still had a reasonable amount of volume control range and no hiss that I can notice.


----------



## jhoelter

mrslim said:


> I have the HD580s as well and it worked very well with them.  According to the Etymotic website, the 4S is 100ohms with 90 DB sensitivity, so I think it should work quite well with them also.  There are many more sensitive IEMS that may have trouble, but even my MEE A151s which are 27 ohms and 111DB, I still had a reasonable amount of volume control range and no hiss that I can notice.




Perfect - thanks for the advice.


----------



## AKGunkie

No one ever said it came with this little bag!
 And for the record, it sounds fantastic. Bass Texture, detail, soundstage and imaging are all great!
 Such great sound for such a great price and the device is even smaller than the pictures.


----------



## GearMe

akgunkie said:


> No one ever said it came with this little bag!
> And for the record, it sounds fantastic. Bass Texture, detail, soundstage and imaging are all great!
> Such great sound for such a great price and the device is even smaller than the pictures.




Well...that's icing on the cake -- a little Schiit bag!


----------



## kawaivpc1

Wow! Does this sound as good as Geek Out??


Have you guys tried to play 24bit 192kHz files through this? Does it automatically downsample? or just mute?


----------



## wnmnkh

kawaivpc1 said:


> Wow! Does this sound as good as Geek Out??
> 
> 
> Have you guys tried to play 24bit 192kHz files through this? Does it automatically downsample? or just mute?


 
 It can't. You have to use software (e.g foobar, Jriver, etc) to downsample first.


----------



## Phishin Phool

IIRC anything above 96kHz requires drivers to function with windows while anything less is plug and play so a lot of inexpensive dacs have this limitation.


----------



## kawaivpc1

I see. 

I love its $80 price tag. So, how does this sound compared to other DACs??

We have iBasso D42, Fiio, Geek Out 450 which are in similar size.


----------



## AKGunkie

Another user commented saying that the surface RT couldn't power the fulla. After hooking it up today I'm pleased to see mine is working! I am able to power both a 2TB portable harddrive along with the fulla just using the USB hub that came with rockband many years ago. I can even play files directly from the 2TB drive to the fulla.
  
 Harddrive -> Surface RT -> MediaMonkey App -> fulla  is spectacular semi-portable sound!


----------



## aznpos531

Tried to connect the Fulla to my Samsung Galaxy S4 using a Y-cable and a power source but even USB Audio Player Pro couldn't recognize the little Schiit. 
I guess I'll need to try again with the Comfast USB Power Amplifier.

In the meantime, the Fulla works great with my Surface Pro 3 connected directly using a USB A to Mini B cable. Very surprised at the power coming out of this thing running just on USB power! Drives my HE-500s just fine.


----------



## xuan87

Anyone noticed a crackling sound ONLY when you turn the volume knob? Hearing it right now when it's hooked up to my Macbook Air. Really really loud distortion at wincing levels. Didn't have it previously when I was using it with the same source.
  
 Could be a cable problem too, so I'm going to try it again on my home setup tonight.


----------



## aznpos531

Haven't noticed any crackling on my unit. 
I only wish the knob had more dampening to allow for smaller, more precise adjustment.


----------



## krikor

xuan87 said:


> Anyone noticed a crackling sound ONLY when you turn the volume knob? Hearing it right now when it's hooked up to my Macbook Air. Really really loud distortion at wincing levels. Didn't have it previously when I was using it with the same source.
> 
> Could be a cable problem too, so I'm going to try it again on my home setup tonight.


 
 I've had stable connection problems with my MacBook Air. The USB jacks on my Air don't have a really solid connection so the slightest movement of the cable causes power/data drop which comes through as loud crackle/thump. Usually causes a loss of connection with the Fulla which means restarting JRiver.
  
 Kind of annoying, but NOT a problem with my Fulla, just an issue with my MacBook Air.
  
 That said, there were some pot issues reported so that could be the issue, but try with another source first. And you might try holding/taping down the cable while adjusting the volume to make sure it's not a connection issue.


----------



## JK-47

krikor said:


> I've had stable connection problems with my MacBook Air. The USB jacks on my Air don't have a really solid connection so the slightest movement of the cable causes power/data drop which comes through as loud crackle/thump. Usually causes a loss of connection with the Fulla which means restarting JRiver.
> 
> Kind of annoying, but NOT a problem with my Fulla, just an issue with my MacBook Air.
> 
> That said, there were some pot issues reported so that could be the issue, but try with another source first. And you might try holding/taping down the cable while adjusting the volume to make sure it's not a connection issue.


 

 I had the same problem with my MscBook Air, and Schiit sent another mini USB cable, and for the most part it cured the dropping out. Still a tiny bit of noise, but it doesnt drop out. Also, I used a bit of DeOxit on the USB ports.


----------



## jogfi2002

Have ordered mine last night. I was first considering to buy FiiO E10K but changed my mind after reading this post thoroughly.
  
 Hope it will works fine for me.
  
 Maybe I will try to write a review of newly bought AD2000X and this Fulla afterwards.


----------



## twister6

Just posted my full review of FULLA: http://www.head-fi.org/t/756553/review-of-schiit-audio-fulla-usb-dongle-dac-amp-w-pics


----------



## jogfi2002

Have listened to one night and really satisfied with the sound under my AD2000X.

Besides, the aluminum edge is likely to cut your hand if push the knob too hard.


----------



## AKGunkie

Although the edge is a bit sharp, unless there is great variability between devices I doubt anyone could cut themselves. Can we be done with the sharp edge talk, and stop beating this dead horse?


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

What balanced, universal iem would pair well with the fulla?


----------



## bearFNF

hi-fi guy said:


> What balanced, universal iem would pair well with the fulla?


 

 um, fulla is not balanced...just plain old 1/8" plug, so the answer would be none...


----------



## Rem0o

bearfnf said:


> um, fulla is not balanced...just plain old 1/8" plug, so the answer would be none...


 
 Probably meant balanced armature.


----------



## twister6

rem0o said:


> bearfnf said:
> 
> 
> > um, fulla is not balanced...just plain old 1/8" plug, so the answer would be none...
> ...


 
  
 If that's a case, they pair up well with most of BAs in my collection.  Got UM Pro 50, Pro 30, W40, UE900s, IM03, and hybrids like A83 - no complains!
 FULLA sounds great, and can also slice'n'dice!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for @AKGunkie


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

twister6 said:


> rem0o said:
> 
> 
> > bearfnf said:
> ...



Actually, guys I meant a balanced sound, lol. But thanks for the additional information.  I was thinking about buying a high end universal iem and the fulla, but I'm kinda lost on which ones to buy. I'm looking for under 600 bucks. Also, do more drivers really make a huge difference?


----------



## vinjeman

I got Fulla Schiite a couple days ago (one day from the order with priority usps!) and find the music plays very naturally on my laptop and desktop setup.  However, I noticed an annoying, fluttering sound on my desktop when I reached the 12 o'clock position.  Using the suggestion on the web site to use a longer usb cable to get some distance from the modem yielded little result.  I then switched to a different cable (sorry, manf. unknown) and heard it clear up markedly.  
  
 I am noticing a major advantage during game play (using M50's with dod, unreal tournament 4-alpha).  
  
 Black background, very wide sound stage and extremely musical (using B&W P7's).  This Schiite is amazing (love the Bifrost also)
  
 Has anyone else out there had a problem with computer noise and come up with any other solutions using the Fulla?  Possibly an alternate cable (Schiite says not to exceed 6 ft).
  
 jhv


----------



## JK-47

vinjeman said:


> I got Fulla Schiite a couple days ago (one day from the order with priority usps!) and find the music plays very naturally on my laptop and desktop setup.  However, I noticed an annoying, fluttering sound on my desktop when I reached the 12 o'clock position.  Using the suggestion on the web site to use a longer usb cable to get some distance from the modem yielded little result.  I then switched to a different cable (sorry, manf. unknown) and heard it clear up markedly.
> 
> I am noticing a major advantage during game play (using M50's with dod, unreal tournament 4-alpha).
> 
> ...


 

 I used De-oxit on the connections, and it helped a bit...


----------



## myears

Sorry for the question but has anyone tried to use fulla's only output as a source for a standard receiver's input?
  
 Ordered mine to pair with my Grados primarily.


----------



## Mr Rick

myears said:


> Sorry for the question but has anyone tried to use fulla only output as a source for a standard receiver's input?
> 
> Ordered mine to pair with my Grados primarily.


 
  
 I'm sure it would work fine with the correct cables. I use the outputs of my Schiit gear into the aux input of my integrated amp and it works just fine.


----------



## Pedro83

Anyone compared the Fulla to either of the Explorers? Not a match in terms of price I know but would be interested to hear anyones experience.


----------



## bearFNF

hi-fi guy said:


> Actually, guys I meant a balanced sound, lol. But thanks for the additional information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I missed the last question there...My opinion is that more drivers _CAN _make a difference, _BUT, _implementation of those drivers is very important, too. I like my UE7Pro's (3 driver) and I also like my Roxanne's (12 driver) for different reasons. There is, to me, a huge difference in the way these two present the music to me. It is worth a good long listen for yourself to see what you like.


----------



## sheldaze

> Anyone compared the Fulla to either of the Explorers? Not a match in terms of price I know but would be interested to hear anyones experience.


 
  
 The price between the Fulla and the first generation Explorer is now closer - I noted a price drop around December when the second generation Explorer was released. However, and I suspect it is at least partly due to the much lower impedance, I am finding the second generation Explorer to work very well with many more headphones. I have just acquired the second generation Explorer, so I'm still listening to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've already posted my opinions on the Fulla versus the first generation Explorer. Simply put, some phones mated best with the Fulla and another mated best with the Explorer. I did not feel that either product was necessarily better.
  
 Comparing the Fulla to the Explorer2 will be a lot harder. I like what I hear in the Explorer2, but some people may not. There's a lot more audio processing going on in the Meridian, which will not be the case with the Schiit products. I read a review on What Hi-Fi about the Meridian Director. They said in reference to the Director "it seems to take its eye off the actual flow and rhythm" and "doesn’t build the same sense of tension". After listening to the Explorer2, I kinda think I understand what they meant. When I plugged back in my original Explorer, I got that edge and attack back, and I felt it more. But in the Explorer2, there's such a vast expanse of sonic information, so it's like I heard it more.
  
 The Fulla and Explorer are really sweet, but they are simple products. The Explorer2, thus far, seems to play with a lot more headphones and lets you cozy right up next to the music (especially at the lower bit rates) - but it seems to me to be lacking that magic one gets in connecting with the musical moment. And as always, your mileage and experience may vary! I like them all


----------



## Pedro83

sheldaze said:


> The price between the Fulla and the first generation Explorer is now closer - I noted a price drop around December when the second generation Explorer was released. However, and I suspect it is at least partly due to the much lower impedance, I am finding the second generation Explorer to work very well with many more headphones. I have just acquired the second generation Explorer, so I'm still listening to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have the E2, also owned the E1, happen to use the E2 with the Schiit wyrd. Which is a very very nice upgrade. I use IE800 with the E2, it's a lovely combination. I also own an AK240 for on the move - I cannot work out whether it is better or not yet, just very very different. More analogue and smooth, but the E2 has something very special about it. 
  
  
 Thanks for your reply.


----------



## sheldaze

Yeah,
  
 The Schiit Wyrd kinda got sucked into my main speaker system. I was first listening to it with headphones plugged into the Explorer and Explorer2. Then I took a break and moved it into the chain between my desktop Mac and Oppo BDP-105. That was a mistake! Whereas it was a perceptible improvement to my ears with the Meridian boxes, I felt like I could not go back back to my original main speaker setup once I heard it with the Oppo. The fidelity of my main system is higher than my headphones, for now. It is also possible that I was simply hearing the sound improved by USB Schiit Pyst cables in the main speaker system - I don't know. But for now I'll have to do without the Wyrd with my USB-powered headphone DAC/AMP boxes.
  
 Your setup, with high end Sennheiser headphones, and especially in-ear, would probably benefit the most in your headphone system. Congrats!


----------



## Pedro83

sheldaze said:


> Yeah,
> 
> The Schiit Wyrd kinda got sucked into my main speaker system. I was first listening to it with headphones plugged into the Explorer and Explorer2. Then I took a break and moved it into the chain between my desktop Mac and Oppo BDP-105. That was a mistake! Whereas it was a perceptible improvement to my ears with the Meridian boxes, I felt like I could not go back back to my original main speaker setup once I heard it with the Oppo. The fidelity of my main system is higher than my headphones, for now. It is also possible that I was simply hearing the sound improved by USB Schiit Pyst cables in the main speaker system - I don't know. But for now I'll have to do without the Wyrd with my USB-powered headphone DAC/AMP boxes.
> 
> Your setup, with high end Sennheiser headphones, and especially in-ear, would probably benefit the most in your headphone system. Congrats!


 
 You should buy another, for the price, the gains are well worth it. I certainly would if funds permit. I have read many many reviews about the Explorers and a 5v linear supply. I'm yet to read any negativity regarding the combo. It is certainly staying with my Explorer 2. 
  
 Maybe a try a cheap USB hub for the power, these are said to be no different, so I am told.


----------



## sheldaze

If you have both the Explorer and Explorer2, you may want to do an experiment. I've been considering the purchase of the Director based on my experience with the Explorer2. However I first wanted to be able to isolate the Upsampling from the Apodizing features, which unfortunately do not appear to be user-accessible on the Explorer2. From the Audio Filters tab in Audirvana, I selected the Oversampling 2x only option, thus bypassing the internal sampling rate conversion of the Explorer2. I also used the pair of headphones I own that best match with the original Explorer.
  
 To my ears, whatever algorithm that Meridian is using to resample the bits is what is bringing the sound closer (height, width, clarity, etc.) yet it is also keeping me from completely immersing myself into the carnal emotion of the music - the happiness, sadness, peaks and valleys of the emotional journey that I'm supposed to be riding as I listen to the music. Using the Audirvana resampling algorithm, I was able to engage with the emotional texture of the music, with both the Explorer and Explorer2. And I did not hear much difference between the two, given that I was using the headphone pairing that worked well with the original Explorer.
  
 I suppose what I'm trying to conclude is the advantages of the Explorer2 appear to be mostly tied to the software updates. If you like those updates, it's a great buy! I love the sound for the first half of the song, then I find it frustrates me for the second half, when the heartbreak happens for the singer, and I don't feel it. Now leaving the same setting on for Audirvana and continuing with the same headphones, I still love the Schiit Fulla. It actually seems to add a little more weight to the music, in comparison with the Meridian boxes. And there's nothing between me and the music. It simply plays whatever comes out of the USB.
  
 MQA may change my opinion, but I still think the Schiit Fulla is money well-spent. And I think most people will not be trying to pair it with high end Sennheiser phones. It is still a less than $100 box, and will not make magic happen. But I think it will make most people happy


----------



## ClieOS

Got the Fulla yesterday and spent a little time listening to it. Overall a pretty nice DAC/amp for the price. The two minor things I'll like to see are (1) a micro-USB port instead of mini-USB and (2) the metal edges are a bit shape and could use some smoothing out.


----------



## Greg Holmberg

FYI, I got the Fulla to work without additional power with my Android tablet.
  
 I have a Google/Samsung Nexus 10 tablet running Android 5.0.2.
  
 I connected the Fulla directly with this micro-to-mini USB on-the-go cable:
  
 http://www.jdslabs.com/products/86/micro-to-mini-usb-otg-cable/
  
 I play music using the Tidal HiFi app. No special player app or USB tweaks used.
  
 It sounds great with my HiFiMAN RE-400 in-ear monitors.  The volume knobs only needs about 20% of its travel to be plenty loud.
  
 Specs on the RE-400:
  
Impedance: 32  OHM+/- 3.2
Sensitivity: 102dB/1mW
Rated power: 10mW
Maximum power: 30 mW
  
  
 Hope this helps someone.
  
 Greg


----------



## Greg Holmberg

Additional information: when the battery got down to 72%, the Fulla quit.  Tried unplugging and re-plugging, but still wouldn't run.
  
 So you can play the Fulla from a fully charged Nexus 10 for about two or three hours.


----------



## AKGunkie

greg holmberg said:


> Additional information: when the battery got down to 72%, the Fulla quit.  Tried unplugging and re-plugging, but still wouldn't run.
> 
> So you can play the Fulla from a fully charged Nexus 10 for about two or three hours.


 
 I Haven't tried playing it from my surface on low battery yet, I'll have to try to see if it has similar problems.


----------



## bearFNF

Is it due to a power saving function as the battery goes down?  does your device have a "performance mode" that could be set?


----------



## twister6

greg holmberg said:


> FYI, I got the Fulla to work without additional power with my Android tablet.
> 
> I have a Google/Samsung Nexus 10 tablet running Android 5.0.2.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just ordered this otg cable from JDS labs. Will report back when I get it to confirm if it works with my Note 4.


----------



## aznpos531

akgunkie said:


> I Haven't tried playing it from my surface on low battery yet, I'll have to try to see if it has similar problems.




I've tried it with my Surface Pro 3 on low battery. The Fulla worked fine. 
On my S4, doesnt matter what I try, nothing works.


----------



## AKGunkie

aznpos531 said:


> I've tried it with my Surface Pro 3 on low battery. The Fulla worked fine.
> On my S4, doesnt matter what I try, nothing works.



Mines a surface rt


----------



## transcendental

I received my Fulla yesterday.  I have been anticipating it's arrival all week.  I plugged it in to my usb in my imac.  Listening on my Sennheiser hd650's, I was initially taken by the vivid textures and clarity of bowing on stringed instruments.  I heard beginnings of notes on Starker's cello.  I heard the hair on Suk's violin engaging the strings on Brahms Piano Trios.  It was very engaging- at first.
 I listened to the Cherubini's Mendelsson String Quartets- again, nice separation, good vitality.  But then on vocal recordings, such as Diana Krall,and Rickie Lee Jones, I started to hear edgy graininess.  And then back to string recordings, same, bright hash.  I see metallic shards.  And then, I compared it to the headphone jack straight into my imac...  and it was much smoother.  Way less fatiguing.  I think I did a total of an hour of listening today, really not that much, and my ears feel like they're bleeding.  
  
   
 Just out of curiosity, does anybody else think this?
  
 Can somebody recommend a good dac/amp combo that is smoother, but less fatiguing? 
  
 Update 3/15/15:
  
 After doing alot of listening since my initial findings, things have gotten alot better.  I'm finding alot more balance, spaciousness, nice instrumental timbres.  There must be an ear adjustment period where one might be overly hyper objective with new products.   I do agree with the person that said the edges are very sharp and stick out over the edges.  Not very precise work.


----------



## sheldaze

The only thing I can suggest is you check the settings using the Audio MIDI Setup utility. When I listened to my first external USB dongle, I too had an issue. The Mac recognized that the USB dongle was capable of 24-bit @ 96kHz sampling rate. So it defaulted the audio to this although the audio I was playing was only 16-bit @ 44.1kHz. Once I manually set the audio to the native rate, the sound was considerably better.
  
 The issue was that the Mac was converting the audio between the two audio rates and was adding a lot of noise to the signal during the conversion. Once the USB dongle was able to play the songs at their native rate without the software conversion, I was much happier with the sound.


----------



## USAudio

Well the Fulla has been out for a few months now and many folks have complained that some of the chassis edges/corners are just too sharp.
 Has that been addressed in the recently shipped units?  Does anyone who has received a recent unit care to share their thoughts?
 Thanks


----------



## twister6

usaudio said:


> Well the Fulla has been out for a few months now and many folks have complained that some of the chassis edges/corners are just too sharp.
> Has that been addressed in the recently shipped units?  Does anyone who has received a recent unit care to share their thoughts?
> Thanks


 
  
 Got mine and reviewed it a few weeks ago, still razor sharp edges.  It's just a comment, not a showstopper since you can easily take shell off and file the edges.


----------



## USAudio

twister6 said:


> ... not a showstopper since you can easily take shell off and file the edges.



Seems like something Schiit should be doing. Maybe they could charge a few extra bucks to cover the cost and throw it in a tumbler or something?


----------



## twister6

usaudio said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > ... not a showstopper since you can easily take shell off and file the edges.
> ...


 
  
 If they give a Schiit about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Personally, I just want them to release usb/otg version of it and make it sound as good as original FULLA!!!


----------



## pavement714

I have held/transported the fulla in its cloth case every day now between work and home and have never once experienced any sort of discomfort or issue with its edges. I just don't get it at all.


----------



## USAudio

pavement714 said:


> I have held/transported the fulla in its cloth case every day now between work and home and have never once experienced any sort of discomfort or issue with its edges. I just don't get it at all.


 
 That's good to hear, maybe the issue is overblown.
 So the edges on your unit aren't sharp or they are but are just in places where it doesn't matter?
 Thanks!


----------



## aznpos531

usaudio said:


> That's good to hear, maybe the issue is overblown.
> So the edges on your unit aren't sharp or they are but are just in places where it doesn't matter?
> Thanks!




The edges on mine are rough but definitely not what I would call sharp. If you use a sufficient amount of force to press on the edge with your finger it might cause some pain but under normal circumstances it shouldn't be a problem. As pavement714 said, transporting the Fulla in the included cloth bag will eliminate the possibility of the unit scratching other devices.


----------



## ClieOS

The rough edges are no much of an issue than an 'potential' issue, I think. I put my Fulla against a nail file for 30 seconds and now the problem is solved, and I'll think a fine sand paper in the factory before the whole thing is put together is just as easy. Not a big deal either ways.


----------



## astropuppy

Anybody have an idea of which chord works to hook a sansa clip up to fulla. 
  
 I've tried a Gino to no avail with usb power. 
  
 "Gino Portable 3 in 1 Mini 5 Pin 3.5mm to USB MP3 MP4 Charge Cable"


----------



## twister6

greg holmberg said:


> FYI, I got the Fulla to work without additional power with my Android tablet.
> 
> I have a Google/Samsung Nexus 10 tablet running Android 5.0.2.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just got JDS Labs OTG cable for FULLA, unfortunately it does NOT work with Galaxy S5 and Note 4   Stock ROM, not rooted.


----------



## MrSlim

astropuppy said:


> Anybody have an idea of which chord works to hook a sansa clip up to fulla.
> 
> I've tried a Gino to no avail with usb power.
> 
> "Gino Portable 3 in 1 Mini 5 Pin 3.5mm to USB MP3 MP4 Charge Cable"


 
 The Fulla is a USB digital audio input device only, and the Clip does not have USB digit audio out.  The Clip's USB connection is only useful for transferring audio files via USB Mass storage mode, or charging..  So, you won't find a cable that will work to connect the clip to the fulla, That is unless RockBox has done something that I am unaware of..


----------



## IAMTHEFLY

I picked up a fulla a few weeks ago for my HD598's and for mobile laptop use with my RHA 750i's. My biggest qualm is that with my HD598's the audio can randomly get glitchy when the cable isn't in the perfect position. Also, turning the volume knob can cause a slight static sound, which isn't bad as the sound only happens while the knob is being turned, and I usually just keep it at one setting and change the volume on my actual PC.
  
 Besides that it was a worthy pickup(for laptop use especially, as for some reason the sound output from my laptop is pure **** on its own.) It helps fill out the HD598's sound(especially on the lower end), so in my opinion it's a good purchase for even a pair of easy to drive headphones like those. I have a very old pair of VMODA LP2's and the sound quality hardly changes with those, but that's to be expected.
  
 I'm going to be looking to pick up some HD650's,X1's/X2's,or HE400's/400i's in the future. Has anyone had experience with the fulla+one of those? Namely the HD650's.


----------



## Hunter220

iamthefly said:


> I picked up a fulla a few weeks ago for my HD598's and for mobile laptop use with my RHA 750i's. My biggest qualm is that with my HD598's the audio can randomly get glitchy when the cable isn't in the perfect position. Also, turning the volume knob can cause a slight static sound, which isn't bad as the sound only happens while the knob is being turned, and I usually just keep it at one setting and change the volume on my actual PC.
> 
> Besides that it was a worthy pickup(for laptop use especially, as for some reason the sound output from my laptop is pure **** on its own.) It helps fill out the HD598's sound(especially on the lower end), so in my opinion it's a good purchase for even a pair of easy to drive headphones like those. I have a very old pair of VMODA LP2's and the sound quality hardly changes with those, but that's to be expected.
> 
> I'm going to be looking to pick up some HD650's,X1's/X2's,or HE400's/400i's in the future. Has anyone had experience with the fulla+one of those? Namely the HD650's.


 

 I have used the HD 650s with the Fulla and it works well, I have noticed some of the same problems you mentioned but it seems to do a good job powering it when I have been traveling.  I used to own the Audioengine D1 which admittedly worked better but there is a price differential there to think about as well.


----------



## Phishin Phool

I have had more than one amp that gets scratchy/static when the volume knob is turned - never when it is stationary but pretty much always when you turn it - does anybody know what causes that.


----------



## MrSlim

iamthefly said:


> I picked up a fulla a few weeks ago for my HD598's and for mobile laptop use with my RHA 750i's. My biggest qualm is that with my HD598's the audio can randomly get glitchy when the cable isn't in the perfect position. Also, turning the volume knob can cause a slight static sound, which isn't bad as the sound only happens while the knob is being turned, and I usually just keep it at one setting and change the volume on my actual PC.
> 
> Besides that it was a worthy pickup(for laptop use especially, as for some reason the sound output from my laptop is pure **** on its own.) It helps fill out the HD598's sound(especially on the lower end), so in my opinion it's a good purchase for even a pair of easy to drive headphones like those. I have a very old pair of VMODA LP2's and the sound quality hardly changes with those, but that's to be expected.
> 
> I'm going to be looking to pick up some HD650's,X1's/X2's,or HE400's/400i's in the future. Has anyone had experience with the fulla+one of those? Namely the HD650's.


 
  
 Which cable are you talking about, the USB cable or the Headphone cable.  If it's the USB cable, try another one and see if you have the same issue.  Some people found that the supplied one was a bit wonky.  If you still have a problem, then definitely contact Schiit about it.. There might be be issues with some of the connectors, and there is no reason you should be living with something like that, even if it is only an $80 device..    
  
 I'll say the same thing about the volume control issue.  If there is scratchy static, then there is something wrong with the the pot and it should be replaced..  The scratchiness sometimes occurs after a long period of use,or if dirt gets under the wiper in the volume control..  Neither one of these things should be happening in a brand new device.  If you don't tell Schiit about it, then they don't know they have quality issues with the parts.  
  
 Every company relies on user feedback to improve products.  If you dont tell them, it won't get better.  I'm not trying to bash Schiit.  I think they are doing some great things.  Building something like the Fulla at this price point is brilliant and they have to cut some corners, hopefully not very big ones..  
  
 The whole thing about the sharp edges of the case also needs to be put to sleep.. People are blowing it out of proportion.   
  
 C'mon people, grow up..


----------



## USAudio

mrslim said:


> ...
> The whole thing about the sharp edges of the case also needs to be put to sleep.. People are blowing it out of proportion.


 
   
 Good to know.
  
 Quote:


> C'mon people, grow up..


 
  
 Unnecessary, grow up ...


----------



## MrSlim

usaudio said:


> Unnecessary, grow up ...


 
 Ok, maybe...


----------



## ivanflo

My Fulla has just started to completely crap itself. 
  
 extremely distorted sound in right channel, no sound at all in the left channel until about 3/4 volume, where it clears up and both channels sound perfect again. 
  
 Have Contacted Fulla, awaiting response.
  
 Have tried two computers (retina macbook pro, HP Z600) a bunch of USB ports, different cords, headphones, sources, apps, files, etc. Issue only really popped up today, it has been great up until this point.
  
 My work around solution at the moment, is to max the Fulla so the left channel works and drop VOX volume way down, so as not to blow my ears up


----------



## vinjeman

I agree that people are making mountains out of just a little schiit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Keep the volume no higher then you need. USB outputs are noisy.  I got a good cable and positioned the fulla away from the modems.  The music is clear and clean and really what more can you ask for $79 bucks.  
 I am a fan but I've been one ever since I got the bifrost.  I look forward to hearing the mani.  Schiit is putting out quality at a low price point and their sense of humor about the industry is right on.  Read their descriptions of the cables they sell...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 jhv


----------



## Thad-E-Ginathom

vinjeman said:


> I agree that people are making mountains out of just a little schiit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not necessarily.


> I got a good cable and positioned the fulla away from the modems.  The music is clear and clean and really what more can you ask for $79 bucks.


 
  
 Try a HiFiMeDIY at less than $30, and then decide what you can expect for $79.
  


> I am a fan but I've been one ever since I got the bifrost.  I look forward to hearing the mani.  Schiit is putting out quality at a low price point and their sense of humor about the industry is right on.  Read their descriptions of the cables they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm a fan too, even though I'm not _yet_ a customer, but, as you people in that corner of the world say, _just sayin'._ ...Is all.


----------



## LonghornTech

So will this guy work with a phone when it is plugged in to the wall or a laptop? Given that the phone will not be powering it?
  
 Thanks


----------



## AKGunkie

longhorntech said:


> So will this guy work with a phone when it is plugged in to the wall or a laptop? Given that the phone will not be powering it?
> 
> Thanks


 
 Power and data are transferred via the same cable, what you are suggesting is not possible.


----------



## ClieOS

longhorntech said:


> So will this guy work with a phone when it is plugged in to the wall or a laptop? Given that the phone will not be powering it?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
  


akgunkie said:


> Power and data are transferred via the same cable, what you are suggesting is not possible.


 
  
  I am able to get it to work by using a self-powered USB hub between my Xperia Z2 and Fulla.


----------



## LonghornTech

clieos said:


> I am able to get it to work by using a self-powered USB hub between my Xperia Z2 and Fulla.


 
 Do you happen to have a link for that hub? Also, what sort of toll does it have on your phone's battery life?


----------



## AKGunkie

clieos said:


> I am able to get it to work by using a self-powered USB hub between my Xperia Z2 and Fulla.


 
 I don't think he was intending to use a powered hub.


----------



## ClieOS

longhorntech said:


> Do you happen to have a link for that hub? Also, what sort of toll does it have on your phone's battery life?


 
  
 I tried two self-powered USB hub, both work. Both will still drain the smartphone battery life somewhat. I never keep track of the time but the drainage is slow enough that you should get quite a few hours out of them, though it might depends on the smartphone as well.
  




 First is an Orico BH4-U3. You will need an 'microUSB to USB-B' cable in order to plug the smartphone to the USB hub and you can find one by search 'microUSB OTG printer cable'.
  




 Second one is the generic 'micro USB hub'. You need to supply the USB power adapter yourself, which any smartphone power adapter should do.
  
 You should be able to find both on eBay or DX.com


----------



## cggkevin1976

I have had my Fulla for a couple of days now and while I'm pleased with the sound, I'm not impressed by the whole package. My Volume pot is noisy as in with no music playing and I adjust the volume, I can here the pots wiper. Of course the metal edges, wile not cutting sharp are reminiscent of a DIY build not a commercial product. the volume knob is a little short and my finger tips catch the metal edges. Lastly the bag is useless. The Fulla is too tall for the drawstring to be of any use. I would have gladly paid 10 to 15 more to get a finished product. I own 6 pieces of Schiit gear and this is the first I was disappointed in.


----------



## vinjeman

HiFiMeDIY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makes their own usb isolator which ( I'm just sayin) kinda supports what I said about usb being noisy.  Did'nt see a dac under $89 but I'd like hear their products!  Thank you for your very articulate post.
  
 jhv


----------



## GearMe

cggkevin1976 said:


> I have had my Fulla for a couple of days now and while I'm pleased with the sound, I'm not impressed by the whole package. My Volume pot is noisy as in with no music playing and I adjust the volume, I can here the pots wiper. Of course the metal edges, wile not cutting sharp are reminiscent of a DIY build not a commercial product. the volume knob is a little short and my finger tips catch the metal edges. Lastly the bag is useless. The Fulla is too tall for the drawstring to be of any use. _I would have gladly paid 10 to 15 more to get a finished product._ I own 6 pieces of Schiit gear and this is the first I was disappointed in.




So, I have the original M/M stack and am very pleased with the value I've gotten. 

That said, I've watched the initial rollout of the Fulla and have to admit that I agree with the above quote -- so much so that I didn't buy the Fulla even though I wanted to.

I get being brand-loyal...and I do like my Schiit stack...but I don't blindly support a product just because I like the brand. 

In addition, I'm also confused at many of the comments in this thread especially related to some 'applications' of this device. For instance, all the Rube Goldberg attempts to pair this thing up with a phone (i.e. powered USB, etc. discussed below) really don't make sense to me. 

From my perspective, this unit competes with Transportable NOT Portable Dac/Amps. 

Portable
Since, it doesn't have a battery (yeah, I know, 'we don't do batteries'), it's at a distinct disadvantage for truly portable applications compared to Dac/Amps like the Fiio E07K ($89) or the iBasso D-Zero MkII or several other portable solutions. 

TBH, on paper and in the reviews, the iBasso appears to be a steal for a portable Dac/Amp. For $119 out the door, you get a Dual Dac/Amp combo with OTG, RCA, and USB cables, silicone strap, and a carrying pouch. 

Contrast that with the Fulla. For $89 out the door, you get the Dac/Amp and a USB cable. Then, you have to buy the OTG cable and the Powered USB hub -- cobble it all together with the Fulla and, hopefully, you have audio from your phone! Very cool, if you have a portable wall outlet for the Powered USB Hub?!

Transportable
I did seriously consider the Fulla as an option to replace my Fiio E10 (i.e. throw it in my laptop bag). However, the rollout issues (handled admirably by Schiit) and the ongoing QC concerns that are periodically brought up made me go another direction. I looked at a variety of options including those below the Fulla's price (HiFiMeDIY), at the Fulla's price (Fiio E10K / E07K), and above the Fulla's price including Meridian Explorer, AQ Dragonfly, HRT, etc.

After reading reviews/threads/etc, I boiled it down to the E10K at $65 and the Meridian Explorer at $150. The design, build, and consistently good reviews of the Explorer convinced me to spend the extra $$. Very happy I did -- sounds fantastic! 

But...to be honest, if budget was the primary concern, I'd still go with the E10K over the Fulla at this point. While some might argue the Fulla is a tad better sounding than the E10K, the additional functionality (line out, coax out, gain switch, and hardware bass boost ) would tip the scales for me. Besides, Fiio certainly upgraded the E10. The E10K has a new DAC, improved circuitry, and a better opamp (same as Fulla's) with buffering. Lastly, my E10 just plain worked from day one and still does...no issues. I expect the E10K would do the same.


----------



## Mosstrekker192

I'm debating on whether to buy this or the Fiio E10K, and aside from this thread, this review is the only comparison I've found: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OEFYlfKf8A

 The review can be summed as up as the Fulla having clearly better sound but noticeably worse build and far fewer features, and that's the impression I've got from this thread. However, I don't have a clear picture of the overall durability (aside from the design) of the Fulla. I don't really care about carrying one of these around, but I'd like a dac/amp that's going to last. The people on this page are the only ones I've seen complain about the sound so far, but even aside from them, I'm not sure how the bass and gain switches on the E10k really add to it. I have virtually no experience with amps and dacs, so what do settings on the device itself do for the sound? Are these distinct from what can be changed from your computer's control panel? What do the bass and gain switches really add to the E10K if there's only 2 settings, on and off?

 And if it helps, I use a pair of V-Moda M100's.


----------



## sheldaze

I watched this YouTube review back in December when I already had the Fulla in my possession. I thought the review was a great, well balanced presentation of the box. But like all reviews, you'll have to read (or in this case view) between the lines. For example, he complains that his really large fingers cannot turn the dial. But then he uses his fingers to turn the dial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 From what I've read, there have been several people who complained about the build quality. I've been lucky so far, and truly enjoy the sound quality - no issues or complaints here. Did I mention love the sound! I've since moved my Sennheiser HD650 headphones onto better components, but they still sound musical to me when plugged into the Fulla. I suspect there are many others who are happy too, but are just enjoying it - not being as verbal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The final thing you should keep in mind is their 1-year warranty. Get it, use it, send it back if something is wrong with it. I've heard the Schiit support is quite good. You shouldn't have any potentiometer sounds or other sonic issues. I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## Mosstrekker192

I think his issue was that he couldn't just twist the knob with a single finger, he ended up having to squeeze it to be able to turn it. I don't have huge fingers, but I can see how that could be a bit irritating.

 I went ahead and ordered the Fiio E10K though, I *might* give the Fulla a look too, but the more I think about it, even if there's somewhat less general sound quality, I'm not being on the lack of customization and the poor build quality.


----------



## twister6

mosstrekker192 said:


> I think his issue was that he couldn't just twist the knob with a single finger, he ended up having to squeeze it to be able to turn it. I don't have huge fingers, but I can see how that could be a bit irritating.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the Fiio E10K though, I *might* give the Fulla a look too, but the more I think about it, even if there's somewhat less general sound quality, I'm not being on the lack of customization and the poor build quality.


 
  
 The knob is a bit slippery to twist with single finger, unless if you put a sticker or tape or something on top for a better friction   Plus, the sheet metal body casing that wraps around has rather sharp edges.  Not a big deal, but you will feel when you have your two fingers holding and turning the volume knob.
  
 But even with those shortfall FULLA steps all over E10k in sound quality, just no comparison in terms of a soundstage depth/width improvement, more airy and better textured sound, better retrieval of details, etc.  E10k has a ton of more features with LO and Coax Out, gain switch, bass boost, excellent volume knob, common micro-usb cable.  But based on a pure sound quality FULLA is better than E10k, DragonFly v1.2, Astrapi, and HRT dSp, all of which I just tested.


----------



## ginetto61

twister6 said:


> *The knob is a bit slippery to twist with single finger, unless if you put a sticker or tape or something on top for a better friction *


 
  
 Hi maybe *a rubber band *of the right size could help ?
  

 i have another question. Has anyone try it with *an external usb power supply ? *any improvement ?
 Thanks and regards, gino


----------



## twister6

ginetto61 said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > *The knob is a bit slippery to twist with single finger, unless if you put a sticker or tape or something on top for a better friction *
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, it might actually work if I find small enough wide band.
  
 (from my FULLA review: http://www.head-fi.org/t/756553/review-of-schiit-audio-fulla-usb-dongle-dac-amp-w-pics) - should be enough clearance to hold the knob from the top.
  

  
 With external usb battery, I tried OTG splitter with power feed to connect my Anker battery, and even used USB Audio Player Pro app on my Note 4, but wasn't able to get it to work.  But I think others had more success.


----------



## Mosstrekker192

I think I might go ahead and order the Fulla too just to be sure. However, Amazon is out of stock on the Fulla until the 5th, and I'm not big on the 15% restocking fee they have for returns when ordered directly from them, so I'll wait a bit.
  
 It's really kind of a shame Fulla's build and features are so low end, unless there's anything else with comparable sound quality that isn't *that* much more expensive- I have a $200 limit on a DAC/AMP, so unless anyone else has some recommendations (in combination with a pair of V-Moda M100's), I'll consider them.


----------



## vinjeman

I really feel that what you get from the fulla is great (other then it does tend to be noisy around modems).  My neighbor has a Benchmark DAC and thought that it sounded very good.  And no, he wasn't just being kind as the guy critically reviews everything he hears.  The fulla is a best buy!
  
 jhv


----------



## episiarch

The sound really is excellent.  I've owned my share of little portable DAC/amps, and I'm shocked at how good the Fulla sounds.  It performs way beyond its size class and price class.  But I would trade away some of its low price and tiny size for something built a _little_ more nicely.


----------



## Thad-E-Ginathom

ginetto61 said:


> Hi maybe *a rubber band *of the right size could help ?


 
  
  


twister6 said:


> Hmm, it might actually work if I find small enough wide band. ... ... ...


 
  
  
 I have a box of assorted O rings that I use to add feel and grip to knobs. They are even quite smart. In fact, I think I got the idea from a picture of some commercial-design knob.
  
 They are not really designed to stretch like a rubber band, so they are very tight and tend to stay in place.
  
 Hope this general hint helps somebody somewhere who is having problems with their knob. Ahem... happens to the best of us!


----------



## ToddRaymond

I've had my Fulla for about six weeks now, and I couldn't be more pleased.  I use it to drive the easy-to-drive Focal Spirit Professionals (phenomenal pairing, as far as I can tell).  I have had zero issues with the build quality.  Had I paid say, $300 for it, and if I found myself with more time on my hands, I might deride its somewhat sharp edges, or the volume knob that I imagine would only become difficult to turn if one rarely washers his/her hands, which would result in a greasy buildup on the circumferential portion of the dial.
  
 Really, truly, absolutely great for the money.  Pretty good regardless.  I use it to listen to music.  Music is good.


----------



## miwashi

Does anyone's Fulla get very warm at all times, even when not playing anything?


----------



## twister6

miwashi said:


> Does anyone's Fulla get very warm at all times, even when not playing anything?


 
  
 Is it connected to your laptop, perhaps close to an exhaust port of your cpu where a hot air is blowing out?


----------



## miwashi

No, it's connected to a usb hub of a desktop far from the main unit. The hub is always cold, that's why i feel the fulla is very warm. Does yours run cold?


----------



## sheldaze

> Does anyone's Fulla get very warm at all times, even when not playing anything?


 
  
 Yes, it is always warm.
 No, it is not near an exhaust pipe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I typically use 300 ohm headphones, if that is at all related to the warmth. It is also never excessively warm.


----------



## AKGunkie

Mine is always warm as in "slightly above room temperature", nothing to do be worried about if thats the case.


----------



## twister6

miwashi said:


> No, it's connected to a usb hub of a desktop far from the main unit. The hub is always cold, that's why i feel the fulla is very warm. Does yours run cold?


 
  
 I'm a reviewer and a gear junkie, so usually don't use the same product for too long at a time (mostly just for comparison when I get a new toy to play around with).  If you want to know what gets really warm, try GeekOut usb dacs 
  
 Another thing to keep in mind, is your usb hub powered or not?  The reason I'm asking, if it's just a passive hub-splitter, you will have a significant drop of 5V supply by the time it gets to your FULLA.  With power draw being relatively the same, lower voltage means higher current and more heat.  Not necessary your case, but just something to keep in mind.  The same with using PC-based thin usb cables which are designed for 0.5A current spec.  Thin wires will overheat due to high current and also will result in voltage drop with consequent actions.  You need higher quality usb cables.  AudioQuest makes some of the top usb digital audio cables, pricey but they mix silver with copper and use thicker wires, you will definitely hear the difference in sound quality.  No snake oil, just a more coherent digital signal square wave instead of attenuated jittery pulses you get through a regular generic usb cable...


----------



## ben_r_

After reading a bunch of this thread I think Ill be waiting for the Fulla 2 that will Im willing to bet fix all the complaints and issues with this version. Being that they are plenty Im also betting that second version will be out fairly quickly.


----------



## myears

mosstrekker192 said:


> I'm debating on whether to buy this or the Fiio E10K, and aside from this thread, this review is the only comparison I've found: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OEFYlfKf8A
> 
> The review can be summed as up as the Fulla having clearly better sound but noticeably worse build and far fewer features, and that's the impression I've got from this thread. However, I don't have a clear picture of the overall durability (aside from the design) of the Fulla. I don't really care about carrying one of these around, but I'd like a dac/amp that's going to last. The people on this page are the only ones I've seen complain about the sound so far, but even aside from them, I'm not sure how the bass and gain switches on the E10k really add to it. I have virtually no experience with amps and dacs, so what do settings on the device itself do for the sound? Are these distinct from what can be changed from your computer's control panel? What do the bass and gain switches really add to the E10K if there's only 2 settings, on and off?
> 
> And if it helps, I use a pair of V-Moda M100's.


 
  
 I had the E10, it's now dead partially due to my habit of letting it fall to the ground everytime. I know have the Fulla, I would go for it if I were you. The bass and gain of the E10 have two positions you are right, as for the bass it just used to turn flat into muffled. The only real difference you might want to care is that the E10 has a lineout whereas the Fulla does not.
  
 Don't know about the V-Moda, I'm using a Grado 325 + Fulla + Ubuntu and the sound is just divine.


----------



## myears

I think it was not a good decision of Schiit to state this device is supported on mobile devices, it will get a lot of bad reviews just because of that. They are taking a risk which doesn't look worthy taking.


----------



## Phishin Phool

myears said:


> I think it was not a good decision of Schiit to state this device is supported on mobile devices, it will get a lot of bad reviews just because of that. They are taking a risk which doesn't look worthy taking.


 
 Well the exact line from schiit is 


> Just plug Fulla into virtually any computer’s USB port and you’ll be enjoying great tunes instantly. No drivers, no fiddly software, no confusing volume buttons—on either Mac or PC. It also works (*with some caveats*) on Linux, iPhones, iPads, and Android devices. Plug it in, attach your headphones, and turn it up. Done!


----------



## twister6

phishin phool said:


> myears said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was not a good decision of Schiit to state this device is supported on mobile devices, it will get a lot of bad reviews just because of that. They are taking a risk which doesn't look worthy taking.
> ...


 
  
 And these "some caveats" is how bulky your setup can get, but it actually works.  After Verizon pushed Lollipop 5.01 update to my Note 4, I'm back in business!!!
  
 Here is a simple example of what you need to keep bulk down to minimum.  A generic usb hub adapter that supports usb otg and has a separate power connector (got it from ebay for $2.80), and an external battery like this Anker Slim3 slice with 6000 mAh capacity (only $30) and with a built in micro-usb cable so I don't need to use any extra cables (keeps it neat and short).  Plays audio from any app.


----------



## germanturkey

^^ you call that minimum bulky?  haha.
  
 anyways, a more relevant question.  with Schiit putting out "2" models for most of their products, does anyone know if a Fulla 2 is coming?  i don't want to buy one and have new tech come out in a few weeks.  like its not a sizable investment, but it never feels good when that happens.  haha.


----------



## rmullins08

I don't speak for Schiit nor do I have any inside knowledge, but considering Fulla is only 6 months old, I would be extremely surprised if a 2 came out or was announced in 2015


----------



## germanturkey

rmullins08 said:


> I don't speak for Schiit nor do I have any inside knowledge, but considering Fulla is only 6 months old, I would be extremely surprised if a 2 came out or was announced in 2015


 

 ah, i'm unfamiliar with their release cycle.  i just noticed that a lot of stuff was popping up with a 2 after it.  how long were the valhalla and others out before they got the 2 revision?


----------



## Defiant00

germanturkey said:


> ah, i'm unfamiliar with their release cycle.  i just noticed that a lot of stuff was popping up with a 2 after it.  how long were the valhalla and others out before they got the 2 revision?


 
  
 Asgard and Valhalla were originally released in 2010, so about 4 years for the update. Lyr was also a few years. Modi and Magni were quicker (1.5 or 2 years I think), but even on that cycle Fulla likely won't be updated until at least 2016.


----------



## Phishin Phool

And at as low a cost as fulla goes for the profits and therefore the incentive is probably small. If it would have worked by simply plugging into my phone or tablet I would have one now but instead I got a fiio


----------



## germanturkey

thanks for the info.  i placed my order for a fulla earlier tonight.  if it just makes my computer background black, it'll be worth the investment i think.


----------



## GearMe

twister6 said:


> And these *"some caveats"* is how bulky your setup can get, but *it actually works*.  After Verizon pushed Lollipop 5.01 update to my Note 4, I'm back in business!!!
> 
> Here is a simple example of what you need to keep bulk down to minimum.  A generic usb hub adapter that supports usb otg and has a separate power connector (got it from ebay for $2.80), and an external battery like this Anker Slim3 slice with 6000 mAh capacity (only $30) and with a built in micro-usb cable so I don't need to use any extra cables (keeps it neat and short).  Plays audio from any app.




OK, Schiit Disclaimer, I really like my M/M stack; great value. 

*"Some Caveats"* UGH! 

While it's a testament to how much folks like Schiit products and to their creativity in putting together these Jerry-rigged setups, _*the success criteria shouldn't be 'it actually works'...imo.*_

*The Fulla is horrible for portable use. * It's a transportable AMP/DAC; apparently, a good sounding one. For me, it's a competitor to the likes of Fiio E10k, with less features and probably better sound. Nothing wrong with that.

But, honestly, even my Meridian Explorer is better suited for portable use.



If you want portable with extended (10 hrs DAC/AMP, 120 hrs AMP alone) play time, a DAC/AMP with a Built-in Battery like the iBasso D-Zero MK2 would probably be better.

*- Dual Wolfson, Gain Switch, OTG cable, Line Out RCA cable, Silicone Strap & Carry Pouch for $119 -- all in!*

- _*Pretty much the same cost* because you don't need to hook up a separate USB power source for $30 and a $3 power connector that looks like Doctor Octopus*...and it just might fit in your pocket!*_

http://www.amazon.com/D0-MKII-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Connection/dp/B00QOSQ4RU 

http://www.head-fi.org/products/ibasso-audio-d-zero-mk2
http://www.head-fi.org/t/741541/new-ibasso-d-zero-mk2


----------



## jacofman

As I understand it, the Fulla was never designed to be a portable amp/DAC. It was designed to work with computers only. With computers, the setup of the Fulla is clean and simple: the supplied cable into a USB slot on your computer, your headphones connected to the headphone jack, and you're in business. It was the clever members of Head-Fi on this thread who figured out that with a little bit of ingenuity, the Fulla could work in a portable rig and sound every bit as good as it does with a computer. I, for,one, am thankful to those that figured it out. I replicated one of the earlier setups, and using my Audeze EL-8 closed back,phones with my iPad Air2 loaded with full resolution AIFF files, the sound is fantastic. I am very willing to forego looks and ergonomics to get phenomenal sound on the go and on the cheap.


----------



## GearMe

jacofman said:


> As I understand it, the Fulla was never designed to be a portable amp/DAC. It was designed to work with computers only. With computers, the setup of the Fulla is clean and simple: the supplied cable into a USB slot on your computer, your headphones connected to the headphone jack, and you're in business. It was the clever members of Head-Fi on this thread who figured out that with a little bit of ingenuity, the Fulla could work in a portable rig and sound every bit as good as it does with a computer. I, for,one, am thankful to those that figured it out. I replicated one of the earlier setups, and using my Audeze EL-8 closed back,phones with my iPad Air2 loaded with full resolution AIFF files, the sound is fantastic. I am very willing to forego looks and ergonomics to get phenomenal sound on the go and on the cheap.




*Good Schiit*
Yep...my understanding as well. It is a laptop / desktop solution and by most accounts a very good one from a sound perspective -- what we've come to expect from Schiit. 

As I said, I have the Modi / Magni set up and am very happy with the sound and the value. Most likely, I'll be buying an OTL amp this year and I expect the Valhalla 2 to be a top contender from a value perspective.

*It is Alive!*
And yes, it _was_ clever to Rube Goldberg the Fulla to make it workable in a pinch for 'Portable' applications. I guess if you're only going to have one inexpensive amp/dac, then this might make sense; buy the low cost, high-value solution and then 'upgrade' it with the additional USB power source and connectors.

But still, this 'portable' setup ends up costing about $120 when it's all said and done. Given that and the ergonomical nightmare, I see the simple, truly portable solutions like the iBasso (good sounding per many HeadFi-ers) as a much better alternative and find myself scratching my head at Franken-Fulla. 

*Portability*
I guess everybody's different in what they'll consider portable. When I think of portable, though, I'd ideally like the stuff to take up minimal space (_say...fit in a pocket_), have as few connectors as possible, and play my music with high quality sound. The Fulla only accomplishes one of these for me. 

But then again, I don't take my full size headphones on the go like you do with your EL-8s -- too bulky for me. If I use headphones on a walk (rarely), they're usually low profile like my M80s or WS55s. Typically, when I'm on the go, it's just my phone and IEMs. That may change as I've been getting some higher quality IEMs. However, as I think through that, I'm still on the fence between getting a nice portable dac/amp to connect to my phone or just buying a mid-level DAP (X5 or DX90).

Lastly, for transportable applications like work or traveling, I've got my laptop/tablet in my backpack and the Explorer works perfectly for me -- very high value at $149. 

*Future Schiit*
Actually, this thread has kinda crystallized it for me, if Fulla 2 came out as truly portable (read: internal battery) dac/amp for $120 or under I'd snap that up in a second.

Either that, or...maybe Schiit could release a DAP. Now that would be interesting!


----------



## vinjeman

I overheard Jason hinting to a designer at canjam upcoming releases of equipment. Sounded like more powerful integrated items coming down the pipe (late summer?). Wouldn't be surprised to see them put out a dac. That would be great. Love their Schiit.
Quality for the masses!


----------



## twister6

vinjeman said:


> I overheard Jason hinting to a designer at canjam upcoming releases of equipment. Sounded like more powerful integrated items coming down the pipe (late summer?). Wouldn't be surprised to see them put out a dac. That would be great. Love their Schiit.
> Quality for the masses!


 
  
 whatever they are going to put out, it ain't going to be FULLA 2.  Jason told me in email reply that FULLA 2 is not planned for another couple of years.


----------



## germanturkey

my fulla came in today.  spent a little while listening to it and will get more time later.  my first impression is everything sounds a hair clearer.  soundstage is also slightly larger than it was straight from my MBA headphone out.  sonic impressions will come with time.  however, the background is far from black.  slight improvement over the headphone out, but nothing to write home about.  there is static noise when i turn the dial.  the edges were sharp, but i rubbed a quarter along the edge and that dulled the edges quite a bit.
  
 not sure how much of an improvement i was hoping for though.  i'm most disappointed with the lack of a silent background, but everything else seems to be an upgrade.  there's also almost a 20x price differential between between the fulla and what i'm using to listen, so i guess its not exactly what you'd call a "high quality chain."


----------



## vinjeman

make sure you check the Schiit web site for tips on noise reduction!
jhv


----------



## ivanflo

my Schiit Fulla well... **** itself...
  
 all sorts of cutting out and buzzing all over the place whenever you even look at the dial.  
 (i've tried 3 or 4 diff USB cables)
  
 It's a pity, I was even thinking of upgrading to one of their other stacks. The QC issues are pretty major, it has lasted about 6 months.
  
 They have not replied to my email message sent over a month ago. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## rmullins08

So because yours failed you make a blanket statement of major QC issues?  You are well within the warranty period.  I'm sure they will make it right.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

anyone tried the fulla with takstar pro 80's?


----------



## twister6

gr33nl34f said:


> anyone tried the fulla with takstar pro 80's?


 
  
 it pairs up well and makes any headphone shine!


----------



## ivanflo

rmullins08 said:


> So because yours failed you make a blanket statement of major QC issues?  You are well within the warranty period.  I'm sure they will make it right.


 
  
 The failure of my unit is hardly an isolated incident, that's pretty clear. 
  
 i sure hope they make it right, they are certainly taking their time though


----------



## bearFNF

Hmmm, they usually respond much faster than this, they may be distracted with SoCal CanJam at the end of last month, and the final push this month to get Yggdrsail released.  I would email them again and next week after they get the last of the Yggy's out the door.


ivanflo said:


> The failure of my unit is hardly an isolated incident, that's pretty clear.
> 
> i sure hope they make it right, they are certainly taking their time though


----------



## rmullins08

ivanflo said:


> The failure of my unit is hardly an isolated incident, that's pretty clear.
> 
> i sure hope they make it right, they are certainly taking their time though


 

 I'm sure there are other people who have had issues, but to immediately say it is blanket QC issue is just egregious.  Every e-mail I have had with them has been responded to within a day so I would shoot another note over as they may have missed the first one.


----------



## germanturkey

i'm thinking i'm going to return my fulla.  i think the background is actually higher with the fulla than straight out of my headphone out.  plus its beginning to make modem noises when sitting on the table.  i think i'll take the 15% hit (which comes out to be around 12 bucks) and use that money towards something else.  a bit of a shame.


----------



## daydesiang

I'm one click away from buying it... until i decide to read more from forum.. and no schiit coming


----------



## sheldaze

My suspicions are that most people are at home (or work) and enjoying this product. There are a few, which seem to have encountered quality control issues - I'm basing this guess on what I've read on these boards. I doubt Jason Stoddard is monitoring this thread to reach out to those individuals that are having trouble with the product. But from what I've heard, the support at Schiit is quite good. I personally have heard none of the buzz or volume scratching sounds from my Fulla. If you do, you should return the product for a new one or a refund.


----------



## vinjeman

make sure that you read their tips on noise reduction. My problems disappeared when I employed a 3 foot cable to distant the fulla from the modem...
jhv.


----------



## JakiChan

vinjeman said:


> I overheard Jason hinting to a designer at canjam upcoming releases of equipment. Sounded like more powerful integrated items coming down the pipe (late summer?). Wouldn't be surprised to see them put out a dac. That would be great. Love their Schiit.
> Quality for the masses!


 
  
 Something that would make buying a Magni/Modi stack a bad idea?


----------



## rmullins08

jakichan said:


> vinjeman said:
> 
> 
> > I overheard Jason hinting to a designer at canjam upcoming releases of equipment. Sounded like more powerful integrated items coming down the pipe (late summer?). Wouldn't be surprised to see them put out a dac. That would be great. Love their Schiit.
> ...




Doubt it would make a modi/magni a bad idea. They said no updates to current lines


----------



## sinkie

is there a noticeable or big difference in performance between the fulla and the fiio e10k?


----------



## twister6

sinkie said:


> is there a noticeable or big difference in performance between the fulla and the fiio e10k?


 
  
 I covered comparison to E10k in details here, my review of FULLA: http://www.head-fi.org/t/756553/review-of-schiit-audio-fulla-usb-dongle-dac-amp-w-pics


----------



## Pappas3278

I'm a Grado guy and when I travel for work, I usually bring my RA1 headphone amp and feed it from my MacBookPro.  It's a little bulky to say the least and not to mention batteries wear out and are expensive to replace.
  
 Will Fulla be an upgrade or a step in the wrong direction?


----------



## krikor

germanturkey said:


> i'm thinking i'm going to return my fulla.  i think the background is actually higher with the fulla than straight out of my headphone out.  plus its beginning to make modem noises when sitting on the table.  i think i'll take the 15% hit (which comes out to be around 12 bucks) and use that money towards something else.  a bit of a shame.


 
 I was having similar noise issues and drop-out/connection problems using the supplied short cable. Switched to a longer cable and I have not had any of those issues. Also, I noticed significantly higher background noise with an old ASUS eeePC compared to my MacBook Air that I usually use, so source does make a difference.
  
 I also suffer from nasty RFI at home due to my proximity to a broadcasting tower - that was really tough to ferret out since it only occurred with one pair of cans and the Fulla (at first I thought it was a defect in the headphones, then with the Fulla, and then back again, around and around troubleshooting until I figured it out).


----------



## SirdOk

krikor said:


> I was having similar noise issues and drop-out/connection problems using the supplied short cable. Switched to a longer cable and I have not had any of those issues. Also, I noticed significantly higher background noise with an old ASUS eeePC compared to my MacBook Air that I usually use, so source does make a difference.
> 
> I also suffer from nasty RFI at home due to my proximity to a broadcasting tower - that was really tough to ferret out since it only occurred with one pair of cans and the Fulla (at first I thought it was a defect in the headphones, then with the Fulla, and then back again, around and around troubleshooting until I figured it out).


 
 I am having issues too with modem sounds. Changing source definitely helps. I might get a better wire since it actually seems to be messing up with the sound. I don't know though. It could be my laptop that is messing things up. The thing is the problem developed after a month a use. It wasn't there to begin with leading me to believe that the sound quality of the Fulla degraded.


----------



## BabyWrinkles

sheldaze said:


> My suspicions are that most people are at home (or work) and enjoying this product. There are a few, which seem to have encountered quality control issues - I'm basing this guess on what I've read on these boards. I doubt Jason Stoddard is monitoring this thread to reach out to those individuals that are having trouble with the product. But from what I've heard, the support at Schiit is quite good. I personally have heard none of the buzz or volume scratching sounds from my Fulla. If you do, you should return the product for a new one or a refund.


 
  
 Yup! I use mine daily for much of the day at my desk job. Paired with a pair of Bowers & Wilkins C5 earbuds. I hear zero background noise (maybe my ears are going?) and find the sound much crisper and soundstage significantly wider than plugged directly in the to the MBP. Music is HQ streaming from Spotify. I had a few interactions with them after ordering my Magni2U/Modi2U stack, and everything was super promptly replied to (>48hrs, even on weekends). I get the sense that there are a very few people working at Schiit, as both times the replies I got were definitely "personalized" rather than canned, and came from the same person.
  
 Bottom line: I've seen nothing that would indicate issues with quality between the three items I've purchased from them, and I've been extremely satisfied by the sound quality of the schiit they've sent.


----------



## ronnel0918

I am quite interested in the product but after reading feedbacks here, I am now having second thoughts.
  
 Have they fixed the said build issues?


----------



## daydesiang

By the end of the day, we shd just use our gear to test it at shop before come into any 'bad' conclusion...


----------



## taiz

Just picked one of these up and I have been pretty pleased so far. Sound quality seems on par or even better than the Audioengine D1. I haven't compared it directly with my Nuforce Icon HDP but I certainly find myself missing it. I'm using these with the NAD Viso HP50 which aren't hard to drive, but it definitely tightens up the bass and extracts more detail compared to a computer soundcard.
  
 One thing that has been a little strange is that when I used it on my work PC (using foobar2K as the player) there were a couple of times where the audio was noticeably sped up and higher pitched upon resuming playback. I haven't been able to determine whether this is a software issue or a hardware one, but I've never encountered this with any other DAC. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Raymond G

I've had the Fulla for a couple of weeks now and I've really enjoyed it. It's a significant upgrade from the Hifiman HM-101 I had been running off my 2011 Macbook Pro. It drives my trusty Sennheiser HD580 headphones with no problem, and noise has not been a problem at all. I'm very impressed with this product and look forward to upgrading down the line with some of their other products.


----------



## GearMe

taiz said:


> Just picked one of these up and I have been pretty pleased so far. Sound quality seems on par or even better than the Audioengine D1. I haven't compared it directly with my Nuforce Icon HDP but I certainly find myself missing it. I'm using these with the NAD Viso HP50 which aren't hard to drive, but it definitely tightens up the bass and extracts more detail compared to a computer soundcard.
> 
> One thing that has been a little strange is that when I used it on my work PC (using foobar2K as the player) there were a couple of times where the _audio was noticeably sped up and higher pitched upon resuming playback._ I haven't been able to determine whether this is a software issue or a hardware one, but I've never encountered this with any other DAC. Has anyone else experienced this?




You probably got shipped the Limited Edition Fulla--Fasta model...

Seriously though, if you've installed the Effect DSP component, then I suppose it's possible that Foobar might be doing this on resume. FWIW, I've had issues occasionally on resume with ASIO. 

That said, I don't think vanilla Foobar has pitch control functionality. If I'm right on this, then it could be hardware/firmware. Would think Schiit might have some thoughts on this.


----------



## Defiant00

taiz said:


> Just picked one of these up and I have been pretty pleased so far. Sound quality seems on par or even better than the Audioengine D1. I haven't compared it directly with my Nuforce Icon HDP but I certainly find myself missing it. I'm using these with the NAD Viso HP50 which aren't hard to drive, but it definitely tightens up the bass and extracts more detail compared to a computer soundcard.
> 
> One thing that has been a little strange is that when I used it on my work PC (using foobar2K as the player) there were a couple of times where the audio was noticeably sped up and higher pitched upon resuming playback. I haven't been able to determine whether this is a software issue or a hardware one, but I've never encountered this with any other DAC. Has anyone else experienced this?


 
  
 I've had this happen once or twice with...was either Bifrost or Modi. I think it's related to suspending, but not 100% sure. If you unplug it and plug it back in it'll probably fix it.


----------



## MwAvGuy

Meridian Explorer 1 @ $149 currently is 10x better than Schiit Fulla IMO.


----------



## jrflanne

pappas3278 said:


> I'm a Grado guy and when I travel for work, I usually bring my RA1 headphone amp and feed it from my MacBookPro.  It's a little bulky to say the least and not to mention batteries wear out and are expensive to replace.
> 
> Will Fulla be an upgrade or a step in the wrong direction?


 

 I don't know if it is an upgrade but that is exactly why I bought the Fulla. I wish it would drive from an iPhone or iPad but I don't want to deal with a bunch of wires and crap on a plane. It just isn't that huge of a deal to just hook the buds up to my iPhone and live with it. The Fulla drives my GS1000's fine, especially through Audirvana. But really the SQ improvement was from my iPhone to the Fulla on my laptop. Big difference.


----------



## daydesiang

Schiit Fulla --- Calyx PAT --- Meridian Explorer --- AudioQuest Dragonfly V1.2 
  
 hmm...


----------



## sheldaze

Have you tried Explorer2 or just Explorer? The output impedance was lowered in the new model (and a few other neat features added). I found it worked well with many more headphones versus the original model. And make sure your USB power source is clean. It makes a noticeable difference with the Meridian products. Like or dislike for the Dragonfly is probably based on the headphones you use and how revealing they are - I can understand your grievance here. I still like it, but do not think it is on par with Explorer2 or Fulla.
  
 I also still think Schiit Fulla is a great product, and definitely worth a home trial.


----------



## Mosstrekker192

I'm still comparing the Fulla and Fiio (and for reference, I have V-Moda M100 headphones), but my impression is that while they're very similar, the Fulla comes out ahead, and what really sets it apart is it's gain. I find myself keeping gain on most of the time with the Fiio, because without it, the volume is considerably lower and has lesser detail. The Fulla on the other hand is always set to high gain (this being confirmed by Nick, who handles support at Schiit), but Fulla's gain is considerably more stable and less erratic than Fiio's. You're more likely to run into discomfort, a more congested sound etc. on the Fiio with high gain than the Fulla as it normally is. I can't really say if Fiio's bass adjustment does much more for it either.
  
 At the same time, the Fulla really does have a much worse build than the Fiio. While it's much smaller and more compact, it really does feel like it was a DIY job- the Fulla has kind of an odd, rough texture to it, and the sharp edges could easily scratch things up and cause damage if you're not careful. And while it's possible these have been mentioned elsewhere (I haven't come across them), I was concerned over a static noise that was produced by the volume knob whenever you adjust it, but this is apparently a normal part of the Fulla. The Fulla is also much more sensitive to static from computer power sources than the Fiio (though that can also be prone to static), to the point where you may need a powered USB 2.0 hub. A 3.0 might not work either, as my Fulla wouldn't even register on that.
  
 I'll probably do more testing, but despite a considerably worse build, I think the Fulla has the true advantage due to it's sound quality.


----------



## GearMe

daydesiang said:


> Schiit Fulla --- Calyx PAT --- Meridian Explorer --- AudioQuest Dragonfly V1.2
> 
> hmm...






mwavguy said:


> Meridian Explorer 1 @ $149 currently is 10x better than Schiit Fulla IMO.







sheldaze said:


> Have you tried Explorer2 or just Explorer? The output impedance was lowered in the new model (and a few other neat features added). I found it worked well with many more headphones versus the original model. And make sure your USB power source is clean. It makes a noticeable difference with the Meridian products. Like or dislike for the Dragonfly is probably based on the headphones you use and how revealing they are - I can understand your grievance here. I still like it, but do not think it is on par with Explorer2 or Fulla.
> 
> I also still think Schiit Fulla is a great product, and definitely worth a home trial.




Very happy with my Explorer...great sound for $149 and works with my phone in a pinch -- no extra battery needed.


----------



## Mosstrekker192

The more I've compared the Fulla and E10K, I'm having second thoughts about the Fulla having superior gain. I think it might be the case Fiio's gain is what has the advantages I wrote the Fulla as having (and the Fulla having those flaws), after comparing more music. This is not the case with all types of music/sounds in general, but for the most part, I think it might be fair to say the Fiio has better gain, though the difference isn't that big. But, you have the ability to switch off the gain with the Fiio, which is a really helpful feature at times.
  
 They're really very similar devices in terms of sound quality though, and it goes without saying these differences could likely come down to just personal preference.


----------



## Davidtech

Anyone compared the fulla with the Meridian Explorer yet ?


----------



## sheldaze

I just sold my Explorer. Due to its high 5ohm output impedance, I found it to be a little tough to pair with low impedance headphones. Even with Sennheiser HD650 headphones, I still found the Fulla to drive them best.
  
 If you're thinking about the Explorer2 they are certainly much closer competition. For that comparison, it depends on the phones. But the Fulla is $220 cheaper


----------



## Davidtech

Thank you sheldaze for the prompt reply ^_^
  
 Currently I'm looking for a all in one set up for lossless audio playback on my Sennhizer HD 598 which are low impredence anyway.
 But yes the fulla looks like the clear option here with the insight you gave me


----------



## silver8ack

Can someone post a hub that works with the Fulla and iOS?
  
 I just got an Amazon Basics powered hub, but I get 'this device is not supported' when it's all hooked up.  I'm assuming iOS/Fulla doesn't like something about USB 3.0??
  
 I'm looking at this one now: http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Adapter-Charging-Support-Motorola/dp/B005P2BY5I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1435261736&sr=8-1&keywords=powered+hub+battery
  
 But I don't want to keep ordering hubs unless I know one is going to work.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## sheldaze

​So in general how does it work? Is there a thread that walks me through the process, in iOS, to switch audio playback to an external USB device? I don't even know where to look for the 'this device is not supported' error message


----------



## silver8ack

sheldaze said:


> ​So in general how does it work? Is there a thread that walks me through the process, in iOS, to switch audio playback to an external USB device? I don't even know where to look for the 'this device is not supported' error message :blink:


The error just pops up. You don't have to do anything. 

You need the Apple CCK(Camera Connection Kit) Cable. And you need a powered USB Hub(2.0 only required???) 

Connection is iOS Device->CCK Cable->Usb hub('main' connection). The you plug the Fulla into one of the available USB ports in the hub. BAM error message for me. 

Plugging the fulla directly into the CCK produces a 'too much power' error.


----------



## sheldaze

That's what I was going to do - use my USB 2.0 hub. Though I'll have to pickup one of those cables to try!
  
 Thanks!


----------



## silver8ack

sheldaze said:


> That's what I was going to do - use my USB 2.0 hub. Though I'll have to pickup one of those cables to try!
> 
> Thanks!


Good luck. 

I have another hub but I lost the power cord 

I wish apple would just let me suck the life out of the phone.


----------



## silver8ack

I emailed Schiit and they responded that any powered 2.0 hub should work. Mine is a 3.0 hub.


----------



## silver8ack

Anyone use the Fulla with PS4? I was playing elder scrolls online last night and using the Fulla. Directions sounds are WAAAAYYY off. I'm talking channels are completely switched in some cases. I'm looking to the left( where the sound is coming from ) but the bad guy is on my right. 

Also front to back positioning is totally off. 

This might have something to do with the ps4 sending 5.1/7.1 to the Fulla. When I use my cheapo USB/3.5mm adapter positional queues are spot on, but I think the ps4 is then only sending 2.0.


----------



## AKGunkie

silver8ack said:


> Anyone use the Fulla with PS4? I was playing elder scrolls online last night and using the Fulla. Directions sounds are WAAAAYYY off. I'm talking channels are completely switched in some cases. I'm looking to the left( where the sound is coming from ) but the bad guy is on my right.
> 
> Also front to back positioning is totally off.
> 
> This might have something to do with the ps4 sending 5.1/7.1 to the Fulla. When I use my cheapo USB/3.5mm adapter positional queues are spot on, but I think the ps4 is then only sending 2.0.


 
 My guess would be drivers mis communicating between PS4 & Fulla, and the surround sound capability of the PS4 probably doesn't help the case. Either way, very interesting.


----------



## krikor

Is this normal?
  
 Just noticed that if I touch the Fulla's volume knob, and nothing else (not the casing, not my laptop), I get a hum that varies with volume - silent at zero, rises to loudest when turned up about half way, then goes back down to silence at full volume. Obviously I'm checking this without any source playing.
  
 Curious if anyone else has noticed this your units. USB cable does not make a difference. Will have to try with a different computer at home. Not a big deal since I usually touch both the casing and knob when making adjustments, and it is not there when not touching the knob. Simply want to know if mine is the norm.


----------



## Youcan1

silver8ack said:


> Anyone use the Fulla with PS4? I was playing elder scrolls online last night and using the Fulla. Directions sounds are WAAAAYYY off. I'm talking channels are completely switched in some cases. I'm looking to the left( where the sound is coming from ) but the bad guy is on my right.
> 
> Also front to back positioning is totally off.
> 
> This might have something to do with the ps4 sending 5.1/7.1 to the Fulla. When I use my cheapo USB/3.5mm adapter positional queues are spot on, but I think the ps4 is then only sending 2.0.


 
 I heard the same thing happens with the Fiio e10k. Probably a common problem with usb dacs. That is why I ordered a SPIDF dac.


----------



## Ivabign

I wonder if anyone has ever compared performance of the Fulla with the (sadly) discontinued ALO "The Island", one of my favorite USB Amp/DACs. They are so styled so similar - dongle with analog knob - they are ripe for comparison - of course the Island sold for $299 and had 3 gain levels and a balanced output, so they aren't competing - but I have seen the ALO dongle go used for a whole lot less - which I don't quite understand as it is a powerful amplifier... Just wondered if Schiit had come up with something equivalent


----------



## AKGunkie

krikor said:


> Is this normal?
> 
> Just noticed that if I touch the Fulla's volume knob, and nothing else (not the casing, not my laptop), I get a hum that varies with volume - silent at zero, rises to loudest when turned up about half way, then goes back down to silence at full volume. Obviously I'm checking this without any source playing.
> 
> Curious if anyone else has noticed this your units. USB cable does not make a difference. Will have to try with a different computer at home. Not a big deal since I usually touch both the casing and knob when making adjustments, and it is not there when not touching the knob. Simply want to know if mine is the norm.


 
 Yep, mine does the same. My guess would be the all metal knob is connected to the analog circuity and by touching it you create a grounding issue or something.


----------



## krikor

akgunkie said:


> Yep, mine does the same. My guess would be the all metal knob is connected to the analog circuity and by touching it you create a grounding issue or something.


 
 Thanks for the check... that's what I figured, but just wanted to be sure. See you at the next Southeast MI meet-up.


----------



## octavecat

henjiet said:


> I'm experiencing the same thing with my Fulla (serial no. ending in 1*5 so it's one of the earlier ones). And there's only 3 "zones" in the volume pot where I can hear sound from both channels without any crackles or noises. I'm pretty sure it's a problem with the potentiometer because the issue is present with all the PCs (desktops and laptops) I've tried it with.
> 
> Emailed Laura at Schiit and they immediately shipped me a replacement unit. I should have it next week (long transit time due to my location, Philippines).
> 
> ...


 
  
 I had the exact same problem with one purchased this week.
  
 I am sending mine back for a replacement today, which they've told me they will personally QA and inspect. Can you verify if the replacement you each received was satisfactory?


----------



## Toshiro 17

this would be a good amp-dac for ath-m50x on laptop??


----------



## sheldaze

toshiro 17 said:


> this would be a good amp-dac for ath-m50x on laptop??


 
 Yes, the two will work well together.
 I upgraded, December last year, from the AudioQuest DragonFly to the Schiit Fulla. I liked what I heard


----------



## libastral

So this doesn't even have ASIO support? Pretty strange for audiophile company.


----------



## Defiant00

libastral said:


> So this doesn't even have ASIO support? Pretty strange for audiophile company.


 
  
 I was under the impression that ASIO support was provided at the driver level, and if that's the case, then that would be counter to the point of having it work with no extra drivers required.
  
 Besides, nothing's stopping you from using ASIO4ALL if you're concerned about the latency.


----------



## Toshiro 17

i just got my SCHIIT FULLA and works amazing! i love it, Pure Sound , nice amp, good sound quality, im in love with this thing!! ;D!


----------



## Alje

Little things......


----------



## stereoguy

Mine came today. I got it to use for my PC/headphones for work listening. It was totally plug and play with a Dell PC running windows 7. This little thing gives a good lot of extra kick compared to the regular headphone PC jack. The sound is nice, It's driving stock black ATH MSR7 phones ("Japan import" version). It is exactly what I thought it would be (based on my experience with the Schitt Magni compact amplifier), a no bones about it product that produces good sound for not a lot of money. I set the volume on the Schitt a little past half and use the media player volume control and EQ options to tailor anything I play. I got a Vali with my order also. Will torch it up later as part of the home arsenal, expecting more of the same. My hats off to these guys. And thanks for helping to provide US jobs for the great hard working people of this country.


----------



## jrflanne

germanturkey said:


> i'm thinking i'm going to return my fulla.  i think the background is actually higher with the fulla than straight out of my headphone out.  plus its beginning to make modem noises when sitting on the table.  i think i'll take the 15% hit (which comes out to be around 12 bucks) and use that money towards something else.  a bit of a shame.


 

 I was getting digital noise. It was interference. from a USB dock I was using. Now the problem is gone.


----------



## Larryp12

When I first heard about the Schiit Fulla earlier this year, I was turned off by the initial reports on this site about poor build quality and USB noise. I decided to just ‘stick with’ my FiiO e12 and x5 to improve the sound quality on my MacBook Air. The FiiO combo worked great as a portable solution for my HD 650s but I now find myself using IEMs to listen to music and watch videos on the laptop. The DAC mode on the x5 works beautifully but I seldom use it and sound improvement on the MacBook using only the e12 is marginal IMO.
  
 I recently read an article on portable Hi-Res DACs in Sound & Vision and decided to give the Fulla a try. I ordered the Fulla online at around 7:00 am. I received an email that it had shipped around 1:00 PM. I received it via Fed Ex the next day around 1:00 PM. (I live about 80 miles from Schiit)
  
 I plugged the Fulla into the USB port and the MacBook immediately recognized it as “I’m Fulla Schiit”. I selected one of my favorite jazz test tracks in ITunes. The improvement in sound quality was anything but subtle. The thing sounds amazing for only $80.
  
 I’m using the Fulla with SoundMagic E80 and MACAW GT100 IEMs. I would describe the sound quality of the Fulla as being 1 step ahead of the e12/x5 combo; maybe a ½ step behind my Magni/Modi combo; 2 or 3 steps behind my Lyr2/Bifrost combo.
  
 Having been in the aluminum business for 25 years I’m sort of impressed with the quality and design of the Fulla (considering the price). A $6.00 de-burring tool from Home Depot solved the rough edge problem. I’ve experienced zero noise issues yet. I’m very pleased with my new Fulla so far.


----------



## sheldaze

larryp12 said:


> When I first heard about the Schiit Fulla earlier this year, I was turned off by the initial reports on this site about poor build quality and USB noise. I decided to just ‘stick with’ my FiiO e12 and x5 to improve the sound quality on my MacBook Air. The FiiO combo worked great as a portable solution for my HD 650s but I now find myself using IEMs to listen to music and watch videos on the laptop. The DAC mode on the x5 works beautifully but I seldom use it and sound improvement on the MacBook using only the e12 is marginal IMO.
> 
> I recently read an article on portable Hi-Res DACs in Sound & Vision and decided to give the Fulla a try. I ordered the Fulla online at around 7:00 am. I received an email that it had shipped around 1:00 PM. I received it via Fed Ex the next day around 1:00 PM. (I live about 80 miles from Schiit)
> 
> ...


 

 Glad to hear you're happy! It truly helps when more people with happy experiences post. I moved the other way of the Schiit lineup - from the Fulla to their more expensive products. But this little guy was definitely the spark, telling me Schiit makes good stuff. I paired it with my HD650 headphones. And it was honestly the first time I'd heard the potential of those phones


----------



## PurpleAngel

Picked up a used Fulla a few weeks ago.
 Just plugged my 600-Ohm Beyerdynamic DT990 Premiums into it.
 (using Foobar2000, with WASAPI, computer volume maxed out)
 Getting decent volume with the control knob at around 50% 
 Tried max volume, not loud enough to brother ears for short listing.
  
 Also tried the 62-Ohm AKG K7XX, it's slightly easier for the Fulla to drive the K7XX, then the DT990 Premium.


----------



## krikor

purpleangel said:


> Also tried the 62-Ohm AKG K7XX, it's slightly easier for the Fulla to drive the K7XX, then the DT990 Premium.


 
  
 I really enjoy the K7XX with the Fulla. They seem to me to be a very good pairing. That and my Koss Porta Pro which are surprisingly good for their price and looks. For whatever reason, I've not really listened to any of my high-z cans like the DT990-600. Will have to give them another go.


----------



## sheldaze

One of my friends borrowed my Schiit Fulla and made me aware that it mated well with the AKG Kxxx lineup. The pairing did not make sense to me logically, but I definitely agree!


----------



## Gr33nL34f

im still trying to figure out if i want the fulla or the e10k for my takstar pro 80's. such a hard choice!


----------



## eyal1983

I had both
  
 the Fiio is more forgiving and warm.
 the Schiit is more neutral and slightly more detailed / transparent


----------



## gilver

any comparisons of fulla against m&m stack ?


----------



## AKGunkie

gilver said:


> any comparisons of fulla against m&m stack ?


 
 I previously made the comparison. I've copy and pasted it below:
  
 After a bit of A/B testing i felt as though the Magni 2 / Modi 2 Uber combo is _slightly _more detailed and resolving.
 The biggest advantages of the Magni/Modi combo is the added functionality of a better volume knob, hi/lo switch, three inputs on the modi 2 Uber, more output on the magni if needed.
 So although the magni/modi combo is better in every regard except for portability, I do not think that the fulla is a slouch in any regard. If all I had was the fulla i would be happy too. I think that for a college student on a budget, you can't beat the $79 fulla. You also have to remember that the Magni/Modi may only cost $200 (or 250 for the Uber Modi), but you will need at least two more sets of cables for RCA and USB-MODI which will be another $20 or so.


----------



## Larryp12

akgunkie said:


> I previously made the comparison. I've copy and pasted it below:
> 
> After a bit of A/B testing i felt as though the Magni 2 / Modi 2 Uber combo is _slightly _more detailed and resolving.
> The biggest advantages of the Magni/Modi combo is the added functionality of a better volume knob, hi/lo switch, three inputs on the modi 2 Uber, more output on the magni if needed.
> So although the magni/modi combo is better in every regard except for portability, I do not think that the fulla is a slouch in any regard. If all I had was the fulla i would be happy too. I think that for a college student on a budget, you can't beat the $79 fulla. You also have to remember that the Magni/Modi may only cost $200 (or 250 for the Uber Modi), but you will need at least two more sets of cables for RCA and USB-MODI which will be another $20 or so.


 

 I agree with all of the above and would add that the Magni/Modi is better with headphones that are hard to drive.


----------



## gilver

larryp12 said:


> I agree with all of the above and would add that the Magni/Modi is better with headphones that are hard to drive.


 
 being a poor student, was actually planning to get a magni 2 to amp the signal out from motherboard, for my dt880 first and modi later.
  
 seems like my wallet and ears would be thankful for fulla now.


----------



## alexandernigth

Hi im been looking and reading reviews...so far my options for a laptop ring...is fulla-fiio q1-kunlun e18-- audioquest Dragonfly... (60-160)
So which one...my headphones are oppo pm3, sennheiser hd 630 and beat studio 2.0.


----------



## whaiyun

Any suggestions for a mini usb upgrade?


----------



## alexandernigth

Labs GeekOut V2 USB 
Cambridge - DACMagic XS
Audioengine D1
NuForce uDAC3 Mobile USB DAC 
D3 audioengine 
Fulla
Which is better for oppo pm3 and beats studio 2.0


----------



## Akemi Homura

Hello everyone. Its my first post here. I live in south Korea and recently ordered the Schiit Fulla for portable use. I use a Samsung Galaxy Note 5 and bought a USB Micro to Mini cable from amazon to pair with the Fulla. But after I revived it, I realized that my phone didn't recognize the Fulla. To make sure the DAC itself isn't broken, I hooked it up with my PC and sure enough, it worked perfectly fine. Is the Fulla itself unable to work with a smartphone or is the USB mini to micro cable the problem? I really want to use the Fulla with my smartphone.... truly an incredible device for its size.


----------



## ClieOS

akemi homura said:


> Hello everyone. Its my first post here. I live in south Korea and recently ordered the Schiit Fulla for portable use. I use a Samsung Galaxy Note 5 and bought a USB Micro to Mini cable from amazon to pair with the Fulla. But after I revived it, I realized that my phone didn't recognize the Fulla. To make sure the DAC itself isn't broken, I hooked it up with my PC and sure enough, it worked perfectly fine. Is the Fulla itself unable to work with a smartphone or is the USB mini to micro cable the problem? I really want to use the Fulla with my smartphone.... truly an incredible device for its size.


 
  
 Either your smartphone doesn't support USB DAC natively or it doesn't output enough power to power up Fulla.
  
 Download this and install it on your Note 5: *http://www.audio-evolution.com/downloads/USBAudioPlayerPROTrial_2.2.4.apk*
 If it detects Fulla, then it means your Note 5 doesn't have native USB DAC support. You can buy the full version of the apps on PlayStore and play music through it.
  
 If it doesn't detect Fulla, it means your Note 5 doesn't have enough power to power up Fulla. You will probably have to use a powered USB hub, which will be very cumbersome.
  
 In any case, if you are looking for a USB DAC for Andriod, Fulla is actually not the best of choice.


----------



## Akemi Homura

clieos said:


> Either your smartphone doesn't support USB DAC natively or it doesn't output enough power to power up Fulla.
> 
> Download this and install it on your Note 5: *http://www.audio-evolution.com/downloads/USBAudioPlayerPROTrial_2.2.4.apk*
> If it detects Fulla, then it means your Note 5 doesn't have native USB DAC support. You can buy the full version of the apps on PlayStore and play music through it.
> ...



Still doesn't work. The thing is though, the Sony PHA DAC worked fine with the note 5. And I also checked out Schiit's webstite and it says that the Fulla should work fine with portable devices including iphones and androids.


----------



## ClieOS

akemi homura said:


> Still doesn't work. The thing is though, the Sony PHA DAC worked fine with the note 5. And I also checked out Schiit's webstite and it says that the Fulla should work fine with portable devices including iphones and androids.


 
  
 Sony PHA series works because they are all self-powered, which Fulla isn't.
  
 As pointed out by Schiit's FAQ, Fulla draws too much power that most smartphone, iPhone and Android included, won't be able to power it up without the help of an external power source (which can be a powered USB hub or a cleaver cable adapter usually referred an 'USB power injector'). The fact that USB Audio Player Pro doesn't detect Fulla is a very good indicator that the lack of power is most likely the problem. That is why I said Fulla is not the best choice for USB DAC on Android. You should have looked for a self-power USB DAC/amp rather than Fulla to have a better chance of getting them working together without too much complication.
  
 Here is Schiit's Fulla FAQ (see RED):


> *What about connecting to Linux computers, Chromebooks, iPhones/iPads, Android phones, PS4, smart toasters, Google Glass, espresso machines, etc?*
> In order:
> 
> *Linux*: any distro supporting USB Audio Class 1 or 2 should be fine. Plug and play.
> ...


----------



## bigro

gilver said:


> being a poor student, was actually planning to get a magni 2 to amp the signal out from motherboard, for my dt880 first and modi later.
> 
> seems like my wallet and ears would be thankful for fulla now.


 
   
The Fulla Sounds better than anything I have heard from a Standard Mother board. If you are strapped for cash Fulla would be My suggestion. It comes with the USB Cable and a Nifty little case. All you do is plug it in, change the sound card config and go.

  
 One thing to Note about the Fulla ,Like the Original Modi.
*Bit* *Depth* *and* *Sample* *Rates* *Supported*: 16/44.1 to 24/96, including 24/88.2.
  

 I have The M/M Uber combo as well as a Modi 2 U/ Vali at work and also Bifrost MB/Valhalla 2 and a fulla as well (yes schitt is everywhere). My fulla is always in My headphone Case. With Schiit all over the place I still use my fulla, I used it last night while laying on my couch hooked up to my laptop and am still just as please with it now as I was when I first Got it a Year ago.


----------



## Akemi Homura

Well then... I guess the only way to use it portable is to get a USB hub or a power injector. I'm using a modi 2 with the Project Ember from garage 1217 for my PC setup and decided to just stick with the Fulla for my Note 5. Are there any Powered USB hub or injector that you guys could suggest? I really don't want to sell it.....


----------



## ClieOS

akemi homura said:


> Well then... I guess the only way to use it portable is to get a USB hub or a power injector. I'm using a modi 2 with the Project Ember from garage 1217 for my PC setup and decided to just stick with the Fulla for my Note 5. Are there any Powered USB hub or injector that you guys could suggest? I really don't want to sell it.....


 
  
 You can try this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Port-Micro-USB-Power-Charging-OTG-Hub-Cable-for-Smartphone-Android-Tablet-PC-/381308856130?hash=item58c7c76742:g:TPwAAOSwjVVVjVvu
  
 I don't know if it will work for you as I don't have a Note 5, but the micro USB hub itself does work on my other Android smartphone for powering USB DAC. First, select OTG mode, USB power (can be either USB wall adapter or power bank) goes into the micro USB female port, then connect Fulla to one of the USB-A female port.


----------



## Akemi Homura

clieos said:


> You can try this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Port-Micro-USB-Power-Charging-OTG-Hub-Cable-for-Smartphone-Android-Tablet-PC-/381308856130?hash=item58c7c76742:g:TPwAAOSwjVVVjVvu
> 
> I don't know if it will work for you as I don't have a Note 5, but the micro USB hub itself does work on my other Android smartphone for powering USB DAC. First, select OTG mode, USB power (can be either USB wall adapter or power bank) goes into the micro USB female port, then connect Fulla to one of the USB-A female port.



So it dosen't need a separate power supply?


----------



## ClieOS

akemi homura said:


> So it dosen't need a separate power supply?


 
  
 As I said, "USB power (can be either USB wall adapter or power bank) goes into the micro USB female port"


----------



## DogMeat

waiting for Schiit to do a USB port/hub, someday.
 They are doing USB "decrapification" now, so, I think, a Schiit hub isn't a stretch to dream about.
  
 I ordered a Fulla yesterday.
 Can't wait do see how it goes.
 May have to get a proper connector for iPad to Fulla, we'll see what I have in my cables inventory. 
  
 Am seriously considering the Wyrd as my next acquisition.
 Price point is EXCELLENT. Good reviews.
  
 Their upgrades of equipment that I currently own are KILLING me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
  
  
 edited for typos. ack.


----------



## DogMeat

Wow.
 THAT was fast.
 Arrived today.
 Plugged into my iMac.
 SIMPLY plays.
 REALLY smaller than the photos seem.
 That dial is about dime diameter.
  
 NICELY tooled, the brushed and matte casing are SCWEET! and fingerprint-proof.
 I could eat bacon and still not smudge this.
 well....not much, anyway.
  
 That knob is just....perfect.
  
 The repro is SUPER faithful.
 (Takáks String Quartet playing some tricky Hungarian string stuff.) 
 No scratchystatickysticky bits.
 I would say that this is every bit The Schiit as any other piece of Schiit that I own.
  
 Westone 4s on there now.
 Will give the Shure 535's a whirl next.
 Then the RHA T20's.......
  
 ....might try some cans on it, just to see. The tricky bit will be to find that 1/8 adaptor........
  
 This is pretty darned nice.
 PricePoint is AWESOME.
  
 if you got a dime...
 drop it on one of these.


----------



## DogMeat

Got an actual dime.
 The dial is actually a couple mm smaller diameter.
 There ya go.
 SMALL.


----------



## DogMeat

yet another....
 This does become fairly warm when left plugged in for a while. 
 Nothing has burst into flame, but it's good to note it.


----------



## ClieOS

dogmeat said:


> waiting for Schiit to do a USB port/hub, someday.
> They are doing USB "decrapification" now, so, I think, a Schiit hub isn't a stretch to dream about.



Wyrd is technically an USB hub.


----------



## LeonardS

My impression:
  
 I recently got the Fulla.  On my wife's 2014 MacBook Pro, it is recognized immediately, all usb ports.  On our old MBP from 2006, the first duo core Intel, instantly recognized, again, all usb ports.  On my 2010 MacBook Air...total crapshoot on whether it is recognized, and only on one of the two usb ports.  Mostly not recognized.  So I got a cable like I've shown, two usb (one for extra power) to mini, and I did have to add a usb extension cable to get to the port on the other side of the MBA, and now on MY computer, Fulla is recognized instantly.  Sounds noticeably better, even just streaming Hulu or an NBA game.  I can remove the connection to the extra usb port (the extra power plug) once it is recognized.  Go figure.
  
 I  notice just a bit of imbalance in the analog volume control, but only at the very lowest settings, basically way too low to use.  If I turn it all the way up, with no music playing, there is a bit of "ticking" noise.  But I hardly every have to turn this up more than 1/4.  
  
 I got it primarily to play some  hi-res FLAC files that I have, namely some classical guitar (Andrew York).  Again, noticeably better than the stock MBA headphone output, which I thought was pretty fair before hearing the Fulla.  There is just more depth, can hear reverb trails better, more even freq response, more full bass..etc, than the stock head phone out.  I didn't think I'd bother with it for Hulu or movies, but I do dig it out and use it as it just sounds better.
  
 I haven't yet tried to power up my AKG K701...but I'm not expecting much there.  With my Klipsch IEM's, and my Senn HD280 and 380,  and ATH m50, yes, really drives them.  I haven't really spent the time to compare Fulla to any desktop dac I have, because I just wanted something really portable for my MBA, something I'd take with me traveling, and it sure has fulfilled that mission.  
  
 EDIT...  not sure why my picture didn't show up.  Here is a link to it  http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5620   maybe that will show


----------



## AKGunkie

leonards said:


> I haven't yet tried to power up my AKG K701...but I'm not expecting much there.


 
 It will drive those 701s just fine, not quite as much finesse and impact as a magni or O2 but it will still handle them well.


----------



## LeonardS

akgunkie said:


> It will drive those 701s just fine, not quite as much finesse and impact as a magni or O2 but it will still handle them well.


 

 Ok, based on that I'll give the 701s a chance with the Fulla.


----------



## GearMe

akgunkie said:


> It will drive those 701s just fine, not quite as much finesse and impact as a magni or O2 but it will still handle them well.




The AKG 701s are fairly easy to drive. A few of us that have recently bought the LG V10 are quite happy with how that phone (ESS DAC/Amp) drives them.


----------



## sheldaze

leonards said:


> EDIT...  not sure why my picture didn't show up.  Here is a link to it  http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5620   maybe that will show


 
 I had to wait for the cable to arrive, and for an opportunity to try this (I had other toys arrive which distracted me).
  
 What a neat trick! And for a dollar, what have people to lose. I like this cable upgrade


----------



## happ

leonards said:


> My impression:
> 
> I recently got the Fulla.  On my wife's 2014 MacBook Pro, it is recognized immediately, all usb ports.  On our old MBP from 2006, the first duo core Intel, instantly recognized, again, all usb ports.  On my 2010 MacBook Air...total crapshoot on whether it is recognized, and only on one of the two usb ports.  Mostly not recognized.  So I got a cable like I've shown, two usb (one for extra power) to mini, and I did have to add a usb extension cable to get to the port on the other side of the MBA, and now on MY computer, Fulla is recognized instantly.  Sounds noticeably better, even just streaming Hulu or an NBA game.  I can remove the connection to the extra usb port (the extra power plug) once it is recognized.  Go figure.
> 
> I  notice just a bit of imbalance in the analog volume control, but only at the very lowest settings, basically way too low to use.  If I turn it all the way up, with no music playing, there is a bit of "ticking" noise.  But I hardly every have to turn this up more than 1/4.


 
 Decided to pull my Fulla out and give it a try on a 2009 MacBook Pro; had similar issues with it getting recognized as LeonardS notes.
 Reboot with the Fulla connected usually solves this, but not all the time.
  
 Others have noted noise / imbalance problems with the volume pot.
 The Fulla uses a small metal contact pot, and with the relatively large aluminum knob, repeated pressing down or turning with side force will eventually cause the pot to fail.
 For me, turning the volume control knob is a PITA; especially with those sharp edges of the bottom cover on both sides!


----------



## mrflarp

I got a Fulla not too long ago (couple of months) just to try something different in the portable DAC/Amp space (only other one I have is the DACport Slim). I've been using at Schiit stack for my desktop setup for a while and have been very happy with that, so I figured the Fulla was worth a try.
  
 With the internal DAC/Amp on my Macbook and the DACport Slim as my only points of comparison, I do find the Fulla to more musical and quite enjoyable. I use it primarily with IEMs (Westone 3, and sometimes Brainwavz S5) and some easier-to-drive closed headphones (K553 and M-100), and it certainly has enough power to drive any of those very well. Plus, there is a certain coolness factor with how the volume knob is implemented.
  
 Like some others, I've also noticed the static sound when adjusting the volume. I don't find myself changing volume that frequently, so that didn't bother me. The sharp edges on the aluminum sliding cover was fixed with taking it to my medium Sharpmaker rod for a few minutes. As a possible suggestion for improvement, some knurling or other texturing on the volume knob could make it easier to adjust.
  
 Overall, I'm quite impressed with the Fulla. Spec-wise, it might look like it falls behind some others (slightly older DAC chip, less output power), but Schiit's overall design and tuning of the Fulla has me reaching for it more often than not now for my portable DAC/Amp needs.


----------



## Jalkion

I want to use a Fulla as my main DAC/Amp since I have the Philips X2s and they do not require amping so getting an O2+ODAC or a Schiit Stack would be kind of wasteful.
  
  
 I hear it's has a tendency to get pretty hot, so I am not sure how well that would work.
  
 Does it only get hot when playing audio or as soon as it's plugged in?
  
 I feel that maybe the E10K might be better suited for for being plugged in most of the day.


----------



## sheldaze

jalkion said:


> I want to use a Fulla as my main DAC/Amp since I have the Philips X2s and they do not require amping so getting an O2+ODAC or a Schiit Stack would be kind of wasteful.
> 
> 
> I hear it's has a tendency to get pretty hot, so I am not sure how well that would work.
> ...


 
 Stays warm for me while plugged in. I have not noticed much difference due to actual music playing.
  
 And only warm for me - not hot. Likely to be very dependent on how much heat transfer you allow - flat solid surface and lots of air (my setup) means only warm. I would imagine on a sofa or buried under anything, it could get much warmer. The case must be allowed to dissipate heat.


----------



## bigro

I used my fulla for 8-10 Hours a day for months. Its warm when playing and not playing.Saying it Gets hot seems kind of extreme. Compared to other portable dacs in plastic housing it may be warmer. You can hold it in your hands indefinitely without fear of scorching of finger prints


----------



## Jalkion

Alright, thanks for the answers I guess I will go with the Fulla.


----------



## bigro

jalkion said:


> Alright, thanks for the answers I guess I will go with the Fulla.


 


jalkion said:


> I want to use a Fulla as my main DAC/Amp since I have the Philips X2s and they do not require amping so getting an O2+ODAC or a Schiit Stack would be kind of wasteful.
> 
> 
> I hear it's has a tendency to get pretty hot, so I am not sure how well that would work.
> ...


 
 Getting any Combo of DAC/AMP whether it be schiit or not is not really about how much power you need in most cases its about better sound quality. The Fulla is A Combo DAC /AMP. So its a Portable Stack if you will. The Improved components and design in the fulla will more than likely produce a noticeable improvement in Sound quality compared to your computer system and the same holds true when you upgrade to stacks. The Fulla Sounds really good and works great on the go but The Modi 2 U/ Magni2 U Combo is definitely better in terms of overall Sound quality.


----------



## Jalkion

bigro said:


> Getting any Combo of DAC/AMP whether it be schiit or not is not really about how much power you need in most cases its about better sound quality. The Fulla is A Combo DAC /AMP. So its a Portable Stack if you will. The Improved components and design in the fulla will more than likely produce a noticeable improvement in Sound quality compared to your computer system and the same holds true when you upgrade to stacks. The Fulla Sounds really good and works great on the go but The Modi 2 U/ Magni2 U Combo is definitely better in terms of overall Sound quality.


 
 Isn't the Fulla just a Modi 1 with a gain stage anyway?

 Also the O2+ODAC from headnhifi.com has a RCA line out for $230, the Modi 2U and Magni2U together are $350 here in Europe (the non Ubers are are $254)


----------



## bigro

jalkion said:


> Isn't the Fulla just a Modi 1 with a gain stage anyway?
> 
> Also the O2+ODAC from headnhifi.com has a RCA line out for $230, the Modi 2U and Magni2U together are $350 here in Europe (the non Ubers are are $254)


 

 It's a DAC/Amp Combo. So yeah It has a Built in Gain Stage. The Modi and The Fulla use the same DAC chip but different filter Implementations. The Modi 2 Uber Version is not USB powered, and has a different analog stage. The Amp in the Fulla Is basically a Chip where as the Magni 2 and Uber version uses a fully discrete design with with better power than you get from a usb as is the case in the fulla.
  
 Basically My point is the off brand Pair of headphones at the market is basically some drivers and pads and a head band, That does not mean it sounds the same as the Phillips Cans you have. If you don't want to Spend the $$ or need something to use on the go, the Fulla Is an Excellent Option but if your reason is just because you expect them to sound the same as the O2 or Schiit Stacks i would encourage you to do some more research or possibly try to find a local meet and demo them. This is a case where the devil is in the details.


----------



## ToTo Man

Are there any "downgrade" options available as a replacement for the stock miniUSB-USB cable?  The stock cable and plugs (like 99% of all USB cables) are very stiff and bulky when compared to the very light weight and small size of the Fulla, and do not allow the Fulla to sit nice and flat on a surface.  My Fulla always lifts up on one side, and the only way I can get it to sit flat and stay put is to "Blu-Tac" it to my desk, which inevitably makes a horrible mess of the brushed aluminium!  Are there any thinner and more flexible miniUSB-to-USB cables available?


----------



## milligan

toto man said:


> Are there any "downgrade" options available as a replacement for the stock miniUSB-USB cable?  The stock cable and plugs (like 99% of all USB cables) are very stiff and bulky when compared to the very light weight and small size of the Fulla, and do not allow the Fulla to sit nice and flat on a surface.  My Fulla always lifts up on one side, and the only way I can get it to sit flat and stay put is to "Blu-Tac" it to my desk, which inevitably makes a horrible mess of the brushed aluminium!  Are there any thinner and more flexible miniUSB-to-USB cables available?


 

 Monoprice has some that should be a little thinner and they're really cheap.
  
 Link: http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=3896


----------



## gssjr

Does anyone have experience using the Schiit Fulla with JH Audio IEMs? How do they pair?


----------



## Asabides

Got the Fulla for Christmas.  Love that it connects to Windows with the description "I'm Fulla Schiit".  Cute.  I tried several headphones with it: Fostex TH-X00, HD-650, HE-560, Philips SHP9500.  The Fulla drives them all fairly well.  Same overall quality in audio and loudness as the O2 Amp/ODAC.  Both are very very similar to each other.


----------



## ZoomZoomBoom

Fulla and A900X arriving in the next couple of days, as well as a powered hub. I cannot wait to play around with the pair!


----------



## DeeKay10

Got this little thing today. You don't know how small it is till you see it. But whatever, let's get to the sound.
 That's what I have to test with, which is basically my computer ($0), laptop ($0), Philips SHP9500 ($80), Shure SE535 ($500) and a Fiio X5+E12A stack ($500). Ecletic, to say the least. The Fulla is $80. Initial impressions are pretty much this:
 It's a pretty good sounding DAC+Amp combo! It's not terribly smooth or detailed, but it has plenty of juice to drive things bigger than iBuds and it sounds a lot better than what you get in computers and laptops - much cleaner sound, lower and fuller bass and hey, it has an analog volume control without channel imbalance (PC output set to 20%). I personally think the amp module could be a bit better, since it's noisy for an IEM and the E12A squeezes a lot more SQ from it, but for $80 you get some compromises.
 In regard to noise, I will comment about the Amazon reviews mentioning people hearing odd stuff from the Fulla: It's not silent, I agree. The SE535 easily picks noise from it, the SHP9500 cans exhibit similar noise at higher volume, and you can hear really angry hissing coming out of the Fulla on idle, *but*, once you play music, particularly of less silent genres, it gets inaudiable, or at least doesn't bother me. In fact, for headphones, I don't see this as an issue at all. For IEMs, less lucky, but the SE535 is one hell of a sensitive IEM.
  
 Anyways, bottom line, when you consider a decent DAC costs $45 (say, HiFimeDIY Sabre) and requires an amp costing close to it (say, Fiio E06, $30), buying this little thing isn't such a bad deal. If I had to rate it between my PC (0%) and X5+E12A (100%), I'd give it a score of 55-60%. That's a pretty stupid rating system, but c'mon, I'm commenting on a product called Fulla Schiit.
  
 Might post further impressions next weekend when I have some time to tinker with it.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

does anyone happen to own both the FiiO M3 & Schiit Fulla? If so How do they compare in term of sound quality?


----------



## yacobx

midnightempest said:


> does anyone happen to own both the FiiO M3 & Schiit Fulla? If so How do they compare in term of sound quality?




But why? They are two different things? Also I've head xduoo is better than Fiio m3


----------



## DeeKay10

midnightempest said:


> does anyone happen to own both the FiiO M3 & Schiit Fulla? If so How do they compare in term of sound quality?


 
 I'd imagine the Fulla wipes the floor with it, judging by the specs, and these two target two different audiences. I know specs aren't everything, but that's a lot crammed into a $55 product to come at the cost of SQ.


----------



## jarudet

Any comparisons with Fiio K1?


----------



## Darryl Jenks

I just received my Fulla in the mail today, very quickly after a shipping confirmation from Amy.  I was prepared for the weird packaging thanks to reviews here, so I unboxed the little fella as quickly as possible and plugged it in on a Windows 7 machine.  No connectivity issues at all; it was ready to rock.
  
 Coincidentally, a new copy of Peter Gabriel's fourth solo album (security) showed up in the same delivery from the mailroom.  Some things in life are just deliciously perfect.  I ripped it in a lossless format and got ready to sample the goodness: put the phone in "straight to voicemail" mode; closed the door; asked Erin to inform any visitors that I'm, umm, _not available_ right now; pulled the MDR-V6s out of the desk drawer and settled in.
  
 Wow.  Just wow.
  
 Thank you for the cool piece of kit and the great sound, Schiiters.  Once I get the office remodel done and it's all set up the way they promise us, I'll be back for some of the Fulla's big brothers.
  
 Does driving my headphones with these things make me a Schiithead?  Oh well, if the shoe fits...


----------



## CSdread

I have had this DAC/Amp for about a month now and have been using it as my portable DAC/Amp for work. I listen to music all day at work. I have been using it with my HE-400i headphones. I have defiantly heard a lot better but that is moot since the price range is where it is at for this little fella. I have heard the dragonfly before and this is defiantly comparable but the dragonfly might be slightly quieter. Again price point being the primary argument here. It drives my magnetic planers well but not great. I spend most of my time in the top 1/4 of the volume dial. I find it can have a smaller sound stage than my more expensive DACs. Again price point! So i keep coming back to how great this is for the price point. The DAC is great and can do 24bit and up to 96k out of the box with OS X. It works with El Capitan which some of my other more expensive DACs do not. Its a big win for portability and a good looking well built product. 
  
 One note: When changing the volume with the analog potentiometer I notices some noise, this is nothing terrible and only when turning the nob.
  
 Another not: While it drives my magnetic planers well (HE-400i) I think it is just barely able to do it. I find myself lacking detail at the higher volumes like it struggles to push enough power to be loud and detailed at the same time. As it is USB powered it would be tough to do much better. I would say this is great if you are on a tight budget like I am but I would not say that the HE-400i and the Schiit Fulla were made for each other.


----------



## pavement714

csdread said:


> I have had this DAC/Amp for about a month now and have been using it as my portable DAC/Amp for work. I listen to music all day at work. I have been using it with my HE-400i headphones. I have defiantly heard a lot better but that is moot since the price range is where it is at for this little fella. I have heard the dragonfly before and this is defiantly comparable but the dragonfly might be slightly quieter. Again price point being the primary argument here. It drives my magnetic planers well but not great. I spend most of my time in the top 1/4 of the volume dial. I find it can have a smaller sound stage than my more expensive DACs. Again price point! So i keep coming back to how great this is for the price point. The DAC is great and can do 24bit and up to 96k out of the box with OS X. It works with El Capitan which some of my other more expensive DACs do not. Its a big win for portability and a good looking well built product.
> 
> One note: When changing the volume with the analog potentiometer I notices some noise, this is nothing terrible and only when turning the nob.
> 
> Another not: While it drives my magnetic planers well (HE-400i) I think it is just barely able to do it. I find myself lacking detail at the higher volumes like it struggles to push enough power to be loud and detailed at the same time. As it is USB powered it would be tough to do much better. I would say this is great if you are on a tight budget like I am but I would not say that the HE-400i and the Schiit Fulla were made for each other.


 

 I used the Fulla with my 400i exclusively for a year or so, until I get a desktop amp/DAC. Your write-up is spot-on, it sounded great at the time but I always felt there was more to the 400i with better ampage. Got a Class-A amp (Audeze Deckard) and it's definitely noticeable.
  
 I still think the Fulla is an incredible product at $79 for entry-level hifi.


----------



## CSdread

Thanks! I also like the Fulla because it is nice to have a small and compact grab and go DAC/Amp combo that if it gets smashed or stolen or destroyed its not a big of a deal compared to the other more expensive DAC/Amp USB dongle devices.


----------



## Happybottle

Hey everyone, I was hoping I could get some advice/opinion on something.
  
 The Fulla arrived yesterday afternoon.  I've some mixed feelings :-/
  
 Every now and then, I have to work remotely.  I would have my work laptop (Lenovo T440s running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS) with me and my Sony MDRv6.  I was looking for a portable DAC/amp that I could use to listen to music, (from my laptop) when this happens. 
  
 The Fulla, when paired with my work laptop sounds flawless -- up until about 30% volume.  At 30% and above, I hear static and hissing.  Now, here's where I'm a bit torn.  Honestly, I don't think I'd ever listen to these past 25% volume.  That's really loud for me.  So do I care if there's static at 30%+ ?  Well, yeah.  If I'm honest, I do.
  
 I should add that with my Macbook Air, I only hear the static when I'm adjusting the volume knob on the Fulla.  Even at 30, 40, 50+% volume, it's quiet on the Macbook.  Unfortunately, that's not the laptop I'd be using to feed the DAC/amp when I'm working remotely.  I only mention it to feed your opinions on the matter.
  
 And here's where I ask the question.  Am I expecting too much in a sub $100 portable DAC/amp?  Would I run into the same problem with, for example, the Fiio E10K?
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## AKGunkie

if it's computer like sounds would lead me to believe it's grounding issue
  
 just regular static could be poor power, you may be able to go into the computer's settings and make sure that it's not restricting power supply to USB accessories.  The fulla is a VERY powerful amp for it's size so the issue might not be present on other DAC/AMP combo's but it might be due to the fact that the fulla has so much headroom for it's size and cost.


----------



## Music Alchemist

I am also a fan of the Fulla. Got great results with it with everything from easy to drive headphones to ones with lower sensitivity and/or higher impedance.
  


happybottle said:


> Am I expecting too much in a sub $100 portable DAC/amp?  Would I run into the same problem with, for example, the Fiio E10K?


 
  
 Some amp/DACs under $100 don't have these noise issues. An example is the cheap Creative Sound Blaster E1. However, the Fulla is much better in every other respect.


----------



## Happybottle

akgunkie said:


> if it's computer like sounds would lead me to believe it's grounding issue
> 
> just regular static could be poor power, you may be able to go into the computer's settings and make sure that it's not restricting power supply to USB accessories.  The fulla is a VERY powerful amp for it's size so the issue might not be present on other DAC/AMP combo's but it might be due to the fact that the fulla has so much headroom for it's size and cost.


 
 Thanks for chiming in!
  
 Based on what you wrote, I did some research and found a configuration that reduced the static (disabling Intel SpeedStep Technology in the firmware).  Linking it here for any others using Ubuntu 14.04 experiencing this issue:
  
 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219579
  
 The static is still there, but it's much easier to ignore.
  
 I did end up ordering the Fiio E10K over the weekend.  When it arrives, I'll race them 
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## Happybottle

music alchemist said:


> I am also a fan of the Fulla. Got great results with it with everything from easy to drive headphones to ones with lower sensitivity and/or higher impedance.
> 
> 
> Some amp/DACs under $100 don't have these noise issues. An example is the cheap Creative Sound Blaster E1. However, the Fulla is much better in every other respect.


 
 Have you  had any issues with static?  At any volumes?
  
 I have to say that I was a bit surprised to hear it on my MDRv6 since it seems like the Fulla is designed for IEMs, which have much lower impedances than the MDRv6.
  
 I do have to say that if it weren't for the static, it would be a big slam dunk.  I love the sound, especially considering the tiny package.


----------



## Music Alchemist

happybottle said:


> Have you  had any issues with static?  At any volumes?
> 
> I have to say that I was a bit surprised to hear it on my MDRv6 since it seems like the Fulla is designed for IEMs, which have much lower impedances than the MDRv6.
> 
> I do have to say that if it weren't for the static, it would be a big slam dunk.  I love the sound, especially considering the tiny package.


 
  
 I heard random computer noise when music wasn't playing, static when I adjusted the volume, and more or less nothing at all in terms of noise when music was playing. I only used the Fulla on an Alienware M11x R2 laptop, but I did use the Fulla with all sorts of headphones. (See profile.) I don't think it is designed only for IEMs. The output impedance is 0.4 ohms, after all, and it has pretty decent output power across the range. It works with everything from low impedance to high impedance (even 300 and 600 ohms) headphones. It's just sensitive to USB noise issues, which varies by the computer you use with it. Perhaps the Wyrd would resolve these issues, but at such a low price point for the Fulla, adding the Wyrd doesn't make much sense, in my opinion. There are cheaper USB power devices available.


----------



## jnak00

I just got one of these last week.  I was surprised at how small it is.  It sounds fantastic, much better than my Fiio E17 and waaaaaay better than the headphone output on my Surface Pro 3. I do notice some pretty bad channel imbalance at low volumes with my Hifiman HE-400S cans - I actually had to lower my computer volume to 50% so that I could increase the Fulla volume out of the channel imbalance range without blasting my ears off.  The volume knob is pretty easy for me to use, and although the edges are a little sharp, they're not as bad as some in this thread have suggested. 
  
 One note for any Canadian buyers - I got hit with an extra $15 charge on delivery for GST and customs brokerage.  Just keep that in mind if you are thinking of ordering one.


----------



## myemaildw

anyone in eu wants to sell their schiit fulla at reasonable price? i rescently sold all my dacs and would like an upgrade. can add some earbuds like ve monks and flare audio r2a if interested. flare audio r2a is probably worth more than schiit fulla but what you wont do for a good trade back. by the way flare audio r2a is the best ive heared so far of all stuff haha lol, cheers


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Any comparison to the FiiO K1 in term of sound quality?  I want to get a budget DAC+AMP for the old PC/Laptop.


----------



## ch96066

New FS owner since yesterday. And a happy one at that!
  
 My current set up is an Asus netbook streaming Spotify (premium at the moment) or playing wav/FLAC/MP3 320K through Foobar/Asio combo. Phones are HD 558 slightly modded using Dynamat. Previously I used a cheap external USB sound card and Fiio E11 amp.
  
 My 'reference' set up is 2 way tower speakers fed by Audiolab 8200CD / Hedo preamp-amp / using XLRs / mogami speaker cables and furutech power cables, all set up in a proper sound system rack.
  
 Starting with the aesthetics and the cutting edges debate, it is a very small and light gadget indeed. The frame has edges that can scratch furniture finish, if moved around carelessly. On the other hand, at least for me, the edges are not so sharp as to injure someone who doesn't push really hard against them. The volume knob is not easily manageable, trying to handle it from the sides. It is more easily used in a push-down-to-turn fashion. I am sure that there are many DIY ways to make the knob more user friendly. Up to 3-4 hours of use the Fulla doesn't get more than pleasantly warm.
  
 Coming to the sound. It is the first DAC/Amp I use, so no real reference vs other similar gadgets (e.g. Dragonfly etc.). E11 is an amp only and Audiolab8200CD acts as only a DAC when used with phones. FS really elevated the music from the netbook for both ways (streaming and Foobar). E11 and the cheap ext sound card just made the sound bareable in comparison with the FS.
  
 What do I mean by elevated the music? Dimensionality, tight bass, instrument seperation, organic feel, transparency, better dynamics. Not such a big sound stage difference, but overall music sounding alive. In short everything I enjoy from my high end set up (scaling taken into account of course). No noticeable static hiss upon higher sound levels and the HD558s are easily driven without resulting to more than 30% of the sound level used.
  
 So overall for me FS has really made a positive difference! PSB M4U1s are on the way, so I am looking forward to listening to this pairing. I will also use a powered USB hub to minimize (perhaps) any notebook USB port static.
  
 PS. Some of the tracks I use for set up comparison purposes are: This little light of mine (Chesky headphones demonstration disk), Angel of Harlem - The Pursuaders, If I could sing your blues - Sara K, The chain - Fleetwood Mac, Beethoven's 5th - Kleiber, Love lockdown - Kanye West.


----------



## pavement714

midnightempest said:


> Any comparison to the FiiO K1 in term of sound quality?  I want to get a budget DAC+AMP for the old PC/Laptop.




The Fulla sounds better. Personally I don't understand the popularity of FiiO products. I've done a comparison between the two and the DAC portion of the Fulla is definitely superior.


----------



## AKGunkie

pavement714 said:


> The Fulla sounds better. Personally I don't understand the popularity of FiiO products. I've done a comparison between the two and the DAC portion of the Fulla is definitely superior.


 
 Fiio is great for entry level compact equipment, and players. They aren't going to compete with companies like schiit, but they shouldn't, they are in different market.


----------



## CSdread

I have been using my Fulla with my HE-400i primary but I just got my first pair of IEMs. I have always enjoyed the Fulla but it was relegated to portable need only as I have a desktop DAC and Project Starlight amp but with the IEMs this DAC/Amp really shines for me. I have only really listened to my IEMs out of my iPhone so far as I tried my tube amp and i did not enjoy the pairing. It brings out the best of the sound signature of the IEMs like I have yet to hear from them. I thought I was disappointed in the IEMs but it turns out running them directly out of my iPhone just does not cut it. Now I will use the Fulla for my IEMs at my desk as well as a travel amp for my more full size headphones. On to finding something that works with my iPhone and is great for my IEMs. Was thinking OPPO HA-2 but we will see. For those who care the IEMs are the 64 Audio V3 CIEM 3 driver model.


----------



## Music Alchemist

csdread said:


> I have been using my Fulla with my HE-400i primary


 
  
 HE400i sounds pretty good even on the Fulla, don't ya agree? 
  
 I auditioned an HE1000 for a few hours on the Simaudio MOON Neo 430 HA (as well as briefly on the Sennheiser HDVD 800) and thought my modified HE400i sounded mostly as good, even driven by the Fulla. That's pretty impressive considering the more expensive system cost over $7K!


----------



## CSdread

It sure does sound good together but it does not compare to my Emotiva Stealth DC-1 > Project Starlight with a Clear Top RCA 12au7 tube. That is my favorite way to listen to my 400i for sure. But the Fulla with the IEM sounds amazing, better than that rig.


----------



## DanPerezSax

.


----------



## DanPerezSax

gssjr said:


> Does anyone have experience using the Schiit Fulla with JH Audio IEMs? How do they pair?


 
 Compared to my iphone 6s+, the Fulla sounds noticeably better... less colored, better soundstage/stereo image.  Obviously, pretty much anything can drive the IEMs louder than they need to go, but the analogue wheel on the Fulla lets you get the volume where you want it.  Compared to my Apogee Duet, it's head and shoulders better, because the impedance matches my Angies much better.  On the Duet, they sound almost dark.
  
 Got a Magni 2/Modi 2 Uber stack on the way, so I'll have another point of reference soon.


----------



## CSdread

Has anybody been able to get it to work with the iPhone and no computer?


----------



## Music Alchemist

csdread said:


> Has anybody been able to get it to work with the iPhone and no computer?


 
  
 Yes.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/762781/schiit-fulla-directly-connected-to-iphone-6-6-plus
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/745097/why-yes-we-are-entirely-fulla-schiit
 http://schiit.com/guides/getting-connected


----------



## DanPerezSax

danperezsax said:


> Compared to my iphone 6s+, the Fulla sounds noticeably better... less colored, better soundstage/stereo image.  Obviously, pretty much anything can drive the IEMs louder than they need to go, but the analogue wheel on the Fulla lets you get the volume where you want it.  Compared to my Apogee Duet, it's head and shoulders better, because the impedance matches my Angies much better.  On the Duet, they sound almost dark.
> 
> Got a Magni 2/Modi 2 Uber stack on the way, so I'll have another point of reference soon.


 
 Copied from my post on the Angie thread:  Got a couple little Schiits in the mail today.  Went with the Modi 2 Uber due to the standalone power supply, and the Magni 2, since my Duet takes care of stereo out to my speakers.  Was using Fulla previously.  
  
 The Schiit stack, to my ears, does make listening more pleasurable... the noise floor of dirty USB electricity I got on Fulla is gone.  At listening levels, Angie is now dead silent when it's meant to be.  I haven't actually tried cranking the volume up beyond listening levels because, uh... it's beyond listening levels, so who cares.  Sound stage/stereo imaging feels better, though I can't put a finger on one thing I hear more clearly, per se.  Similarly, I don't necessarily hear THD or IMD exactly, but I can say that the volume level that feels "too loud" on the Fulla is noticeably lower than the "too loud" threshold on the stack.  
  
 Overall, the general experience is more immersive to me, though it's not as clear a difference as the Fulla vs the slightly darker, slightly muddier iPhone 6S Plus, or the significantly darker, bass heavy Apogee Duet.  I think the relative darkness issues come down to impedance matching... I tried the Accudio app on the iPhone which did brighten Angie and give it some more clarity, but it also wound up making the highs sound a bit shrill in my limited listening (ALAC Dark Side of The Moon), which they never do otherwise.  I could tell right away that the un-EQed Schiit Stack version (streaming HiFi from Tidal) was more to my taste.  
  
 So far I've only listened to the stack for like 6 hours, but if I notice anything else, I'll post it.  This is my first foray into HiFi consumer audio stuff, so I'm enjoying the experience of trying the new stuff and seeing what everyone's talking about!


----------



## wondroushippo

music alchemist said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/762781/schiit-fulla-directly-connected-to-iphone-6-6-plus
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/745097/why-yes-we-are-entirely-fulla-schiit
> http://schiit.com/guides/getting-connected


 
 I bet this should be a lot easier now too with the USB3 CCK with Lightning port. Just get a USB battery, and boom, Fulla is now iPhone compatible. It's not super-convenient, and has some wire action going on there, but at least it's less bulky than the previous USB hub solution.


----------



## reginalb

I did some FR testing of the Fulla, performs very well with my low impedance IEM's (UM Merlins).
  

  
 For comparison's sake, here are the Astell&Kern AK300, Sony ZX1, and Motorola Nexus 6:
  

  
 The Fulla performs almost identically to its unloaded performance, even with the 12 Ω load, not so much for any of the others. Note that the 3.5mm HO from the AK300 is 2Ω, the 2.5mm is lower, but I don't have a cable to use for that. Also, the dynamic driver used for the low end in the Merlins is probably why they're all quite well behaved at the low end, it's not until the mid's and highs that the Merlins use BA drivers.


----------



## jnak00

Interesting results.  I actually think my ZX1 sounds a little better than my Fulla - just my preference I guess.


----------



## mike138

I've had this thing for about a week now. The headphone jack on my laptop went out, and I love my Magni/Modi 2 Uber stack, so I thought I would give this a try as a desktop setup for work. It's really convenient to take back and forth to the office, and it's especially nice for travel - it improves sound quality a lot and it weighs next to nothing, which is always nice when lugging bags through an airport.
  
 I have it paired with my Fiio EX-1 IEMs, and I'm REALLY liking the sound so far. There's a surprising depth to this - I feel like it's punching above it's weight as far as clarity and instrument separation.
  
 It didn't sound quite as impressive with my Hifiman 400i, but as I routinely listen to that out of my Schiit stack, I would expect it to sound a little underwhelming in comparison. 
  
 For the $80 spent on this, I'm really impressed.


----------



## mysticstryk

Has anyone had experience running the Fulla off a Nexus 6p? Was it able to run off the phones power alone?


----------



## Hachiko

mysticstryk said:


> Has anyone had experience running the Fulla off a Nexus 6p? Was it able to run off the phones power alone?


 
  
 I've gotten it working on my 6P but it can be hit or miss depending on the cable. I bought a Type C to Mini B OTG from JDS Labs (here) and it works half the time (at times the 6P won't detect the Fulla). Right now I'm using a Type C to Female A from the Google store (here) with the original cable from the Fulla and it works fantastic. I find it a bit bulky but works. I'm still looking for a shorter C to Mini B cable though.
  
 I noticed that not all USB Type C cables are made equally to standards, I used Benson Leung's Google doc for a list of good cables (here) but I'm not sure if all cables work as I only tested two. I found this post as a good starting point via the Android phones and USB DACs' thread in the Portable Source sub forum. I'll do a "your mileage may vary" here because when I first tried this, as mentioned, sometimes it would work and sometimes it would not. It might be the JDS cable that I was using or the USB Type C connector on the 6P being funny with the power to the Fulla, but hey, I got it working 100% at least.
  
 You might want to try the USB power hub route since it seems it's mostly a power issue to the Fulla than anything else, if you are keen on using the Fulla on the 6P.


----------



## Elgrindio

I like to listen to music almost exclusively on my tablet. I'm planning on getting a new set of headphones soon. I think it'll be the sennheiser HD 598,but not positive yet. I'll have a little $$ left to get something to improve SQ. For a similar price I could get the Magni 2 and plug it into the headphone jack of my tablet or get the Fulla.

What do you guys think? Would I gain more using the Fulla because of the external DAC, or would it be better to trust the DAC in the tablet and plug in a superior amp, the Magni 2? The tablet is the Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 running Android 5.x,so it's pretty modern.

Btw, the portability of the Fulla wouldn't really be a huge advantage for me, since I pretty much only listen at home (as indicated by the big open back headphone choice!) I don't mind having an amp plugged into the wall.


----------



## mike138

If it's for home listening, I would go Magni 2. I have the Fulla and the Magni 2 Uber, and the Magni does a better job with my full size, over ear headphones.


----------



## Elgrindio

mike138 said:


> If it's for home listening, I would go Magni 2. I have the Fulla and the Magni 2 Uber, and the Magni does a better job with my full size, over ear headphones.




Good to hear from somebody with both products. I was kinda thinking the same thing. Thanks for your two cents!


----------



## bigro

mike138 said:


> If it's for home listening, I would go Magni 2. I have the Fulla and the Magni 2 Uber, and the Magni does a better job with my full size, over ear headphones.


 

 +1 . the Magni Gives you more flexibility if portability is not a concern and you can always add a DAC Later with ease.


----------



## zanox

how do these power the HD 650?
 also, people say that these sound bright and harsh with the HD 650.
 pairing the HD 650s with the fulla would lose that unqiue euphony?


----------



## sheldaze

zanox said:


> how do these power the HD 650?
> also, people say that these sound bright and harsh with the HD 650.
> pairing the HD 650s with the fulla would lose that unqiue euphony?


 
 Power is fine.
  
 I enjoyed Fulla with my HD650, quite a lot. However I have gone through a few pieces of equipment, since I first owned this pairing in late 2014. Equipment including headphones, amplifiers, DACs, and most importantly software. I'm a Mac user, majority of the time, and did not have the chance to try on Windows. Then I used Amarra, which is a slightly warm, tubey sounding source software. Each company will tell you their software is bit-perfect, but each company in truth is doing something slightly difference. I've since switched to Audirvana+ because I feel it is less warm, and more truthful, closer to the sound of a CD transport.
  
 However when re-listening to the Fulla, HD650, and Audirvana+, I most certainly found it too bright. Personal tastes change - listening experiences develop a taste for what each person's ideal sound is. I would never expect a less than $100 all-in-one to compete with one costing $1500. You may find it suites you just fine. If it does not, I suggest switching software (Mac) or just adding a little equalization (Windows) to suite your taste. The Fulla is very capable.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Does Fulla take Micro USB or Mini USB?


----------



## Music Alchemist

zanox said:


> how do these power the HD 650?
> also, people say that these sound bright and harsh with the HD 650.
> pairing the HD 650s with the fulla would lose that unqiue euphony?


 
  
 I loved the HD 650 on the Fulla. Didn't sound bright at all to me, and I hate excess brightness.
  


bosiemoncrieff said:


> Does Fulla take Micro USB or Mini USB?


 
  
 Mini.


----------



## MrFranc

There is a new Fulla in town. Fulla 2


----------



## jrflanne

I see the original Fulla has a close out price of $59.


----------



## Music Alchemist

If anyone is considering trading/selling their Fulla or Fulla 2, I posted a classified *here*.
 Update: Bought a Fulla from another member!


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

How does the Fulla E sound in comparison to the Magni/Modi? I will be driving Grado 325e or 225x exclusively. I really like the USB powered concept but if the difference in sound in going to be audible I will bite the bullet and buy a Magni now and a Modi later.


----------



## sheldaze

Assuming you are talking about the most recent Magni+ and Modi+, these have significant updates that should not be overlooked. Modi+ has some recent tweaks to the filter, I'm guessing yet another step in the direction of what is planned for Schiit's in-house future D/S implementation. Magni+ reminds me a little of the improvements I heard in Jot2, a thermal stabilization that is worth giving it the time to come up to the right temperature.

Don't get me wrong, I like Fulla E. But it is way more of a don't care, just play me some music device. Switching to the Magni/Modi there's some sparkle, space to the music, and dynamics and engagement from the amplifier. If the price and obstacle of needing to plug in the huge brick don't bother you, there's a significant delta to the sound upgrade. And that's using an easy headphone like the Grado, currently using my HF-1 as I write this.


----------

